# Bonnet Creek PAY IT FORWARD..PLEASE SEE LINK BELOW FOR NEW THREAD!



## Disneyforus

*FOLLOW THE LINK BELOW TO THE CURRENT BONNET CREEK PAY IT FORWARD THREAD*


http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49245044#post49245044











Help your fellow DISers, PAY IT FORWARD!!!
*Please read this entire first post for specifics on how the pay it forward works*

Instead of throwing out non perishable items at the end of your stay, pay it forward to another DIS family. Sign up for one of the current Bins we have going at BC and use items from the bin throughout your stay, when you are ready to leave add any other left over non perishables you won't be taking with you to the bin and leave with the bell hop at the front entrance.  There is a rather large room that is used for storage.  Make sure you attach the name and arrival dates of the family who is coming to BC after you so they will be able to locate it when they check in. 

If you PM me with your check in and out dates I will try and organize this, and post the latest here in this post.  It will have to be on a first come first serve basis according to PM's, as i know there may be multiple people for a specific week and I am not sure how else to handle that.  If you do PM me, *please make sure you check back on this post often for any updates.*

I will just list DIS names here for privacy, but then count on you contacting the person after you to find out the name that you will need to put on the box.  *DON'T FORGET IF YOUR POST COUNT IS LESS THAN 10 YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO PM, SO YOU WILL NEED TO POST YOUR REQUEST ON THE THREAD.  YOU CAN STILL RECEIVE PM'S JUST NOT SEND THEM.  *

*IF YOU ARE SCHEDULED TO PARTICIPATE PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU ARE CONTACTING THE PERSON AFTER YOU FOR THEIR NAME (OR THE OTHER WAY AROUND, IT DOESN'T MATTER), TO ATTACH TO THE BOX.  WE ALL NEED TO COMMUNICATE WELL...SO CHECK YOUR PM'S OFTEN THE FEW WEEKS LEADING UP TO YOUR VACATION.  DON'T WANT THIS TO BE STRESSFUL IN ANY WAY!!!THANKS EVERYONE!!!!*

*IMPORTANT UPDATE:*
Do not rely on bell services to pick up the bin.

If you think you might have a problem getting the bin to storage on your checkout day, take it over the night before.

Remove all old labels and make sure the bin is labeled with the first and last name as well as check in date for the next family

If you are unable to pick up the bin, for whatever reason...please let me know so that we can arrange for the next family to ask for the bin with your name on it

The best way to pick up the bin is to go directly to bell services where the storage area is and ask for it, I don't recommend asking for it at the check in counter






*Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2013 Bin #1** Bin is Limegreen*
_Started 03/05/11_

*07/15 - 07/28    jaygage*
*07/28 - 08/03    SondraC*
*08/03 - 08/10    cinderallamom123*
*08/17 - 08/24    kadillon* restarting with a new bin
*08/25 - 09/02    DisneyToddlers*
*09/02 - 09/11    TwoMisfits*
*09/14 - 09/21    Katiecat*
*09/21 - 09/28   OPEN*
*09/28 - 10/05     asilahsig*
*10/05 - 10/10    dphillips1103*
*10/12 - 10/26    two*little*birds*
*10/26 - 11/01    gigm99*
*11/03 - 11/10    Calirya*
*11/10 - 11/17    drmark50*
*11/20 - 11/25    churchpilot*
*12/01 - 12/07    MisKaren1*
*12/07 - 12/30    OPEN*





*Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2013 Bin #2**BIN IS SILVER *
_Started 03/28/11_

*07/23 - 07/30     suffieldhockeymom*
*08/01 - 08/12     Tanooki*
*08/12 - 08/17     cinderellamom123*
*08/24 - 08/31     cruisinpan567*
*09/02 - 09/11     twoMisfits*
*09/14 - 09/22     aubriee*
*09/22 - 09/28     Kat3668*
*09/28 - 10/12     OPEN*
*10/12 - 10/21     tallmouse*
*10/29 - 11/06     syk731*
*11/09 - 11/15     susie2*
*11/15 - 11/24     skylizard*
*11/24 - 12/06     OPEN*
*12/06 - 12/16     aubriee*




*Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2013 Bin #3*
(coming soon...10/12/13!)
*10/12 - 10/19     wturpen*
*10/19 - 10/26     thedahc*
*10/26 - 11/01     Jo-Anne*
*11/30 - 12/07     Spanky*




*Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2014 Bin #1*

*01/02 - 01/21      Princessbec*
*03/18 - 03/25      WendyZQ*
*04/26 - 05/03      katallo*


*Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2014 Bin #2*

*01/13 - 01/23      KRFillion*


----------



## Disneyforus

Thanks for the replys so far!  I think this will be great!  When we stayed at another timeshare villa in '07 we ended up leaving several inflatable pool toys with another family and there was another family looking to give away a small hibachi grill and charcoal/lighter fluid that they had bought and used on their balcony....so the items could be endless...though it will have to fit into a reasonable sized box.  

The times we have flown to Orlando seem to be the times I leave a lot of miscellaneous items behind, we simply run out of room in our luggage.

So far, our first participant is March 19, unless someone else steps up who is going before that, that may be our start date.


----------



## luvtocookinpa

I love this idea!...we will be checking in 4/16 sat and check out 4/23 sat.  I would be happy to participate!....thanks disneyforus for putting this together!...this is our first stay and we are so excited!


----------



## katallo

luvtocookinpa said:


> I love this idea!...we will be checking in 4/16 sat and check out 4/23 sat.  I would be happy to participate!....thanks disneyforus for putting this together!...this is our first stay and we are so excited!



We're leaving on 4/16, so I'll be glad to take care of it.  Disneyforus, we used a box last year, but we can also use a nice sturdy recycling bag similar to something from the grocery stores.


----------



## ~Mandy~

thanks so much for organizing this.  PMing you too, but count us in for arriving May 7th, departing May 14.


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> We're leaving on 4/16, so I'll be glad to take care of it.  Disneyforus, we used a box last year, but we can also use a nice sturdy recycling bag similar to something from the grocery stores.



Sounds good!  We'll see who the first person ends up being and see what they would like to do as far as a storage device.  If I am toward the beginning, I don't have a problem bringing a small tote to leave, along with a roll of tape to attach a name tag onto the box.


----------



## luvtocookinpa

katallo....i couldnt pm you yet...lol...thats my "newbie" status...what information do we need to share?.....what about having a reminder note in the bag/box of things that people should NOT save....just a thought


----------



## Disneyforus

luvtocookinpa said:


> katallo....i couldnt pm you yet...lol...thats my "newbie" status...what information do we need to share?.....what about having a reminder note in the bag/box of things that people should NOT save....just a thought



Just Pm'd you to see if you can "receive" PM's and it looks like it went through so....Katallo can just PM you the info.  

What types of things would you like to see on the list of NOT to save?


----------



## clshirk

Well, if there are any others that are coming in on April 13-16th or leaving April 8th or 9th, Im coming in 9th-13th and would be willing to share too.


----------



## luvtocookinpa

txs disneyforus..i got it, but can't send any yet..need 10 posts to send a message...they are adding up...lol...i was just thinking  a note to remind people of things that may need to be kept in the refrigerator...also a journal type thing may be helpful so that people would know of certain activities going on or bus times or maybe directions to the food mart...just an idea...i know i would really like to have a that resource while there...some people may not have computer to take this thread along...lol...also a question i thought of..what happens if there isn't anyone after someone to leave the items for?


----------



## katallo

A few tips we learned last year...everything must be nonperishable since WBC stores the items in a room off of the lobby.  Also, make sure caps and tops are secure and the first name, last name and date of arrival are visible. We also only sent unopened boxes (crackers, cereal, etc).  We did include spray sunscreen and lysol, kleenex, etc.


----------



## Brian Noble

Folks, another option for unopened/nonperishable items: Bonnet Creek collects them for a local food shelter.


----------



## Disneyforus

luvtocookinpa said:


> .also a question i thought of..what happens if there isn't anyone after someone to leave the items for?



We are filling up pretty nicely for spring, so even if there is a couple day lag time between departures and arrivals you should still be able to leave it for the next family on the list.  I would say, just check the boards the day before you leave and make sure that there weren't any additions or changes.  

I am thinking that the rest of the year is going to fill in nicely, and it won't be a problem.


----------



## darrius1st

Every year I purchase an Entertainment Book with coupon for the Orlando Area and Leave it in the Room I'm staying in each year. I could never use all of the coupons, so this would be a great item.


----------



## Disneyforus

darrius1st said:


> Every year I purchase an Entertainment Book with coupon for the Orlando Area and Leave it in the Room I'm staying in each year. I could never use all of the coupons, so this would be a great item.



Yes!  Great idea!


----------



## MommyG

Too new to PM...  We will be arriving May 6 and leaving on the 11th.  Would love to participate.


----------



## Disneyforus

MommyG said:


> Too new to PM...  We will be arriving May 6 and leaving on the 11th.  Would love to participate.



I'm so sorry, but we already have someone slotted in for that time frame.


----------



## MDsMomma

Great idea! There is already someone during my time slot but I love this!


----------



## Emilysmom

Hello!  We are checking in to BC tomorrow, checking out 3/2.  If you let me know who to leave nonperishables for, I would be happy to do so.
Take care, Jennifer


----------



## Disneyforus

Emilysmom said:


> Hello!  We are checking in to BC tomorrow, checking out 3/2.  If you let me know who to leave nonperishables for, I would be happy to do so.
> Take care, Jennifer



If you check the board while on vacation, then you just need to contact the person who would be checking in the closest after you (*snowangel72* I think)...send them a PM for their name.  
Let me know if you are going to do this, so I don't slot anyone in between your stays.  Does that make sense?
Thanks, and have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## ClanHarrison

Awww man...I see luvtocookinpa beat me to it; we're there the exact same days as you (4/16-23/11)!

**luvtocookinpa, if you cancel your trip, let me know  .  Maybe we'll see ya there.**

What an absolutely EXCELLENT idea you've all come up with.  So generous & helpful.


----------



## clshirk

PIF2!



ClanHarrison said:


> Awww man...I see luvtocookinpa beat me to it; we're there the exact same days as you (4/16-23/11)!
> 
> **luvtocookinpa, if you cancel your trip, let me know  .  Maybe we'll see ya there.**
> 
> What an absolutely EXCELLENT idea you've all come up with.  So generous & helpful.



Honestly couldn't we get a second strand of pay it forward going if there are more going?  I go 9th thru 13th and could leave stuff at the front desk for you.
So maybe at the top of the thread call yourself PIF2!

How Bout we make a second thread.


----------



## Disneyforus

clshirk said:


> PIF2!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly couldn't we get a second strand of pay it forward going if there are more going?  I go 9th thru 13th and could leave stuff at the front desk for you.
> So maybe at the top of the thread call yourself PIF2!
> 
> How Bout we make a second thread.



I would be fine with adding a second group onto this thread, it does seem that there are enough people interested.  I can just add it on to the original first page, next to the first one.  What ya think?


----------



## clshirk

Disneyforus said:


> I would be fine with adding a second group onto this thread, it does seem that there are enough people interested.  I can just add it on to the original first page, next to the first one.  What ya think?



No problem!  That sounds great!


----------



## Disneyforus

clshirk said:


> No problem!  That sounds great!



Ok, I will work on that today..I think there were at least 3 people who could be slotted in to a second group...do you want to go back to that second thread you started and delete it, then we will all be in one place.


----------



## Bonnie40

Brian Noble said:


> Folks, another option for unopened/nonperishable items: Bonnet Creek collects them for a local food shelter.



Now there's a good idea! Has anyone actually checked with BC to see if this is doable?  BC isn't Disney!


----------



## Disneyforus

Bonnie40 said:


> Now there's a good idea! Has anyone actually checked with BC to see if this is doable?  BC isn't Disney!



One of the participants was part of a group last year that did this at Bonnet Creek.  The front desk didn't have a problem at all with leaving a box for a family.  There is a storage room off the main lobby that they will keep the box in.

I think regardless of who or what you leave the nonperishables for it is great to not be wasting items unnecessarily. I like the idea of helping out fellow DISers with items they might need, or coupons, useful tips etc....


----------



## ClanHarrison

I just want to say thank you to Disneyforus for coordinating this & to all who participate.  This is such a helpful idea!


----------



## katallo

I was part of the group from last year.  Front desk was great about storing a bag or box for a family, but one thing I should mention is the size or capacity of the bag.  The family before us used a small box with the lid taped (well marked) and we used a material type grocery bag and tied the handles together with a ribbon ( brought the label and ribbon from home).  We used the ribbon to attach the label.  I don't think they would welcome multiple or large parcels, but we only had a few things (clorox wipes, sunscreen, a can of soup, puffs tissues, spray lysol.  Since we knew there were 2 children we included the holiday Disney Hats for them as a treat.We did have a few other things, but we used the WBC Food Bank donation box for those.  Hope this helps.


----------



## MommyG

So happy to see we made the 2nd list.  I hate wasting things so this will be nice.  Thanks for pulling this all together!!!


----------



## julie1218

i pm'd you but will post here too as a way to subscribe to the thread.  we are checking in may 16 and checking out may 26.  would love to participate!  thanks.


----------



## DCTooTall

Hmmm....   I'm heading down next week actually (3/5-3/12),   So I don't see any reason why i can't help kick this thing off by leaving stuff for the next group.


I guess the big question would be if i'm going to be the official first person,   what should i stock the thing with to begin?     To be honest,  i'm not sure how much stuff I'll have,   but I don't forsee having any problems throwing spending a little extra to give us a proper starting point on the kit that could be reusable.


Maybe a nice plastic tote.....   index cards?  marker?    Some tape?    (Hey!  maybe even a Lime Green Mickey to secure to the tote to help with identification?)


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   I'm heading down next week actually (3/5-3/12),   So I don't see any reason why i can't help kick this thing off by leaving stuff for the next group.
> 
> 
> I guess the big question would be if i'm going to be the official first person,   what should i stock the thing with to begin?     To be honest,  i'm not sure how much stuff I'll have,   but I don't forsee having any problems throwing spending a little extra to give us a proper starting point on the kit that could be reusable.
> 
> 
> Maybe a nice plastic tote.....   index cards?  marker?    Some tape?    (Hey!  maybe even a Lime Green Mickey to secure to the tote to help with identification?)



Yes, you can kick off the #1 Pay it Forward!!! Thanks!!
But, please just leave non perishable items you have left over.  No need to "stock it", as we are just trying to not "waste" items that we could give to another DIS family.  
If you decide to get a plastic box, that is fine, just not too big.  I am picturing something like half the size of a regular plastic tote.  Maybe something solid colored.  Or, just a regular cardboard box that we can tape up.  Another poster who participated in this last year used a fabric grocery bag and tied the handles together and attached the incoming families name to it....that would also be great!

So, how does that sound everyone??


----------



## luvtocookinpa

now i am jumping out of my skin to go!...this will be our first trip to BC and this is going to be a great experience for my children.  thanks to all....katalo..txs for the pm..cant pm yet......getting close


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyforus said:


> Yes, you can kick off the #1 Pay it Forward!!! Thanks!!
> But, please just leave non perishable items you have left over.  No need to "stock it", as we are just trying to not "waste" items that we could give to another DIS family.
> If you decide to get a plastic box, that is fine, just not too big.  I am picturing something like half the size of a regular plastic tote.  Maybe something solid colored.  Or, just a regular cardboard box that we can tape up.  Another poster who participated in this last year used a fabric grocery bag and tied the handles together and attached the incoming families name to it....that would also be great!
> 
> So, how does that sound everyone??



Obviously I'd leave any non-perishable items I had left over,    but at the same time,  I'm not sure how much I'll have.  I'll probably be doing a lot of eating out and stuff,  so I'm not sure how much stuff I'll be buying.

My "stocking" idea was more along the lines of simple stuff to facilitate the passing of the box between families.   IE...  A reuseable tote to put stuff in.   Index cards to write the next family's name on.  Tape to attach the index card to the box.     Was thinking taping the LGM chip on it would also help with indentifying and marking the box.  

At the very least,   it would provide everything needed to pass it on to the next family without having to worry about tracking down tape/paper to put the next family's info on.


----------



## darrius1st

Is 7/2-7/16 taken


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> Obviously I'd leave any non-perishable items I had left over,    but at the same time,  I'm not sure how much I'll have.  I'll probably be doing a lot of eating out and stuff,  so I'm not sure how much stuff I'll be buying.
> 
> My "stocking" idea was more along the lines of simple stuff to facilitate the passing of the box between families.   IE...  A reuseable tote to put stuff in.   Index cards to write the next family's name on.  Tape to attach the index card to the box.     Was thinking taping the LGM chip on it would also help with indentifying and marking the box.
> 
> At the very least,   it would provide everything needed to pass it on to the next family without having to worry about tracking down tape/paper to put the next family's info on.





Great!   Thanks, that sounds wonderful, I appreciate your willingness to help get things going.  

As we move forward, it might be nice if we get updates from people on the status of the box.


----------



## Disneyforus

darrius1st said:


> Is 7/2-7/16 taken



By you!!!
Lucky you, two weeks ?!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

luvtocookinpa said:


> now i am jumping out of my skin to go!...this will be our first trip to BC and this is going to be a great experience for my children.  thanks to all....katalo..txs for the pm..cant pm yet......getting close



Me too!  What a great community!


----------



## Disneyforus

Ok, we are going to get this thing going the end of the week!!  Make sure you check the first page/post often for any updates of info if you are signed up to participate.  Don't forget to contact the person after you for their name.

Thanks everyone!!

Also, just a reminder...
If you are leaving a non perishable food item make sure that it is *unopened.*


----------



## clshirk

Disneyforus said:


> Also, just a reminder...
> If you are leaving a non perishable food item make sure that it is *unopened.*



even something like mustard?


----------



## aidandmommy

We are there for 10-19 to 10-22 can we join


----------



## katallo

clshirk said:


> even something like mustard?



Unfortunately, yes.  Also, nothing will be refrigerated.  But, we have left ketchup and mustard packs from fast food restaurants that we went to during the week.


----------



## clshirk

katallo said:


> Unfortunately, yes.  Also, nothing will be refrigerated.  But, we have left ketchup and mustard packs from fast food restaurants that we went to during the week.



ok cool.  I'm sure I'll find loads of things to leave though.  I usually hate being wasteful of anything I don't need but someone else might.


----------



## DCTooTall

clshirk said:


> ok cool.  I'm sure I'll find loads of things to leave though.  I usually hate being wasteful of anything I don't need but someone else might.



The unfortunate thing is that Mustard is one of those things that should be refrigerated after opening.  Since there is no telling how long it'll sit in the room waiting to be picked up,  or how hot it could get....  it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey Snowangel,

  I tried to PM you but I'm not sure if I did the correct person since the name on the list here looked to be incorrect.

I'm getting my stuff together to head down there and need your details so i can leave the box for you after I leave.   Please PM me ASAP.


(sorry for the general group clutter,   but I wanted to try and ensure I got in contact with the family after me)


----------



## darrius1st

each year we buy floates and noodles for the kids to use in the pool that we never use again now I know the floates will fit and maybe I can bag up the noodles in a reusable Walmart bag.


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> Hey Snowangel,
> 
> I tried to PM you but I'm not sure if I did the correct person since the name on the list here looked to be incorrect.
> 
> I'm getting my stuff together to head down there and need your details so i can leave the box for you after I leave.   Please PM me ASAP.
> 
> 
> (sorry for the general group clutter,   but I wanted to try and ensure I got in contact with the family after me)



Sorry, I did have a typo..fixed it.
It should be snowangel72...for some reason I stuck a "1" in there. Sorry.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyforus said:


> Sorry, I did have a typo..fixed it.
> It should be snowangel72...for some reason I stuck a "1" in there. Sorry.



No problem.   Pretty sure that's who I PM'd,  but still no response.  I'll have my laptop on me while down there,   but not sure how often I'll get to check the forums.


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> No problem.   Pretty sure that's who I PM'd,  but still no response.  I'll have my laptop on me while down there,   but not sure how often I'll get to check the forums.



Just sent you a PM!


----------



## Tracey123

Disneyforus said:


> If you PM me I will try and organize this (at least for awhile) and post the latest here in this post.  It will have to be on a first come first serve basis according to PM's, /B]



ok - I don't know how to PM....oh no...another sign of getting older!!!

How do you PM someone?


----------



## DCTooTall

Tracey123 said:


> ok - I don't know how to PM....oh no...another sign of getting older!!!
> 
> How do you PM someone?



easiest way....

Click on their name and a drop-down menu should appear.   2nd option is I believe "Send Private Message"


There is a minimum post requirement,     I just don't recall for PM's if that's 10 or 25?


----------



## snowangel72

I am here and I am participating! Sorry I am slow...dreaded 9-5 and then the kids' activities. I need a holiday LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

snowangel72 said:


> I am here and I am participating! Sorry I am slow...dreaded 9-5 and then the kids' activities. I need a holiday LOL



Just keep telling yourself it's just a little over a week to go..


----------



## darrius1st

Bump!!!


----------



## fuzzyjelly

My husband and I will take the 10/22 to 11/5 shift!  I can't wait!!


----------



## DCTooTall

I got a 18gal Rubbermade Roughneck tote to try and make it easier to pass stuff along.   I've taped the official DIS "Lime Green Mickey Ears" to all 4 sides to help make it easier to identify,    and stocked it with index cards,  some tape, and a couple sharpies so we can tag it with the next person's info.

Hopefully this will help this thing get started and continue for a long time to come.


(I don't want to come home.      )


----------



## Disneyforus

fuzzyjelly said:


> My husband and I will take the 10/22 to 11/5 shift!  I can't wait!!



Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> I got a 18gal Rubbermade Roughneck tote to try and make it easier to pass stuff along.   I've taped the official DIS "Lime Green Mickey Ears" to all 4 sides to help make it easier to identify,    and stocked it with index cards,  some tape, and a couple sharpies so we can tag it with the next person's info.
> 
> Hopefully this will help this thing get started and continue for a long time to come.
> 
> 
> (I don't want to come home.      )


----------



## snowangel72

DCTooTall said:


> I got a 18gal Rubbermade Roughneck tote to try and make it easier to pass stuff along.   I've taped the official DIS "Lime Green Mickey Ears" to all 4 sides to help make it easier to identify,    and stocked it with index cards,  some tape, and a couple sharpies so we can tag it with the next person's info.
> 
> Hopefully this will help this thing get started and continue for a long time to come.
> 
> 
> (I don't want to come home.      )



Thank you for doing this! I can't tell you how many times I have left unopened food behind and felt sick about it.


----------



## Disneyforus

Put a little update, reminder on the original post.
Long story, short.  Communicate with the people on either side of your vacation dates to make sure everyone has the information they need before they leave for their vacation. (In some cases this could be a couple weeks before your actual vacation)  I know sometimes those last couple weeks before vacation can get a little hectic, so feel free to exchange names as soon as you know the official person after you/before you.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## snowangel72

I got the bin today. Thank you DCtootall!!! You rock. Just an FYI that it is not behind the desk and the front desk people know nothing about it. It is in the storage area which the service reception person manages. This is the guy by the podium at the shuttle stop. He was really nice.

Also, when full, it can be a heavy bin and it's quite large, so make sure you have room in your vehicle for it.


----------



## DCTooTall

snowangel72 said:


> I got the bin today. Thank you DCtootall!!! You rock. Just an FYI that it is not behind the desk and the front desk people know nothing about it. It is in the storage area which the service reception person manages. This is the guy by the podium at the shuttle stop. He was really nice.
> 
> Also, when full, it can be a heavy bin and it's quite large, so make sure you have room in your vehicle for it.



No problem.  I actually dropped it off with the luggage storage people at the front podium since with it's size/weight and the couple days till you checked in,  I figured we'd have less problems.      i'm glad to hear you were able to get it without any problems.

As for the weight,   considering the items I left,  i'm not surprised it was a bit on the heavy side.   Obviously the overall weight can vary,    but I wanted to make sure i got something large enough to be useful,  but not large enough to be cumbersome.


----------



## Disneyforus

snowangel72 said:


> I got the bin today. Thank you DCtootall!!! You rock. Just an FYI that it is not behind the desk and the front desk people know nothing about it. It is in the storage area which the service reception person manages. This is the guy by the podium at the shuttle stop. He was really nice.
> 
> Also, when full, it can be a heavy bin and it's quite large, so make sure you have room in your vehicle for it.



Thanks for the update!  I love it!!!

Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## luvtocookinpa

we are in full countdown mode here!!!!...i see that noone has signed up for after us, i was wondering if it would be ok to post something ont he we loooove bonnett creek page and ask if anyone is coming in on april 23rd..oh i think i hear the lazy river calling my name!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Hmmm...  Any problems with me taking the 11/5-11/12 dates?  It's looking like my next trip will fall that week so I can see the Festival of the Masters.


----------



## cjdj4

Hi all,

We are headed over on 4/24 and leaving 5/1. I would love to participate, but there is a day between the family before us checking out (4/23) and us checking in. And 6 days between us checking out and the next family checking in (5/9). I am not sure if this will create a problem or not. 

Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

cjdj4 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are headed over on 4/24 and leaving 5/1. I would love to participate, but there is a day between the family before us checking out (4/23) and us checking in. And 6 days between us checking out and the next family checking in (5/9). I am not sure if this will create a problem or not.
> 
> Thanks



That's not a problem, the box will just sit in the storage area for a few days.
It doesn't have to be continuous for this to work.  As long as the family in front of you has your name, and leaves the box with your name on it...it will be waiting for you when you arrive.  Same goes for when you leave, just put the name of the person after you and they will pick it up when they arrive!

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## DCTooTall

cjdj4 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are headed over on 4/24 and leaving 5/1. I would love to participate, but there is a day between the family before us checking out (4/23) and us checking in. And 6 days between us checking out and the next family checking in (5/9). I am not sure if this will create a problem or not.
> 
> Thanks



Here's another way to look at it....  Currently there is a 14day gap,    so you are helping to shorten the gap.



Disneyforus said:


> That's not a problem, the box will just sit in the storage area for a few days.
> It doesn't have to be continuous for this to work.  As long as the family in front of you has your name, and leaves the box with your name on it...it will be waiting for you when you arrive.  Same goes for when you leave, just put the name of the person after you and they will pick it up when they arrive!
> 
> Hope that makes sense.




The only possible problem with a gap MIGHT be one that exceeds 10 days.   I think the claim ticket I got from the first drop off mentioned that after 10 days they could start to charge for the storage of the box.   Honestly,  i'm hoping that with as popular as this resort is becoming on the DIS,  that we won't ever have to worry about a 10 day period without a single DIS'er staying there.


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...  Any problems with me taking the 11/5-11/12 dates?  It's looking like my next trip will fall that week so I can see the Festival of the Masters.



Lucky You!!!  I put you down!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyforus said:


> Lucky You!!!  I put you down!!



Double lucky....  I just realized that the dates, chosen because I wanted to see the Festival of the Masters,    also happen to fall over the last week of the Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## Disneyforus

cjdj4 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are headed over on 4/24 and leaving 5/1. I would love to participate, but there is a day between the family before us checking out (4/23) and us checking in. And 6 days between us checking out and the next family checking in (5/9). I am not sure if this will create a problem or not.
> 
> Thanks



I put you on!


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> Double lucky....  I just realized that the dates, chosen because I wanted to see the Festival of the Masters,    also happen to fall over the last week of the Food and Wine Festival.



Aww Man...that's great!  I really need to figure out a way to move closer to Orlando.


----------



## cjdj4

Disneyforus said:


> I put you on!



Wow, Disneyforus, you're fast Thank you so much!

TooTall thank you, too.

I cannot wait to go. Now even more


----------



## atgibbon

Hi, newbie here, we'll be arriving Fri Apr 29, and leaving Sat May 7 - can we get in on this great idea?


----------



## Disneyforus

atgibbon said:


> Hi, newbie here, we'll be arriving Fri Apr 29, and leaving Sat May 7 - can we get in on this great idea?



I was going to add you to group #2 but your travel dates overlap by one day with someone who has already signed up.  I'm sorry.  If you would be willing to bring the box back to the storage area on 5/6 (the day before you leave) in the morning for the next family, I could probably add you. I just don't want to change up things for someone who has already signed up.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## atgibbon

Disneyforus said:


> I was going to add you to group #2 but your travel dates overlap by one day with someone who has already signed up.  I'm sorry.  If you would be willing to bring the box back to the storage area on 5/6 (the day before you leave) in the morning for the next family, I could probably add you. I just don't want to change up things for someone who has already signed up.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


yes, that would be great - Thanks!


----------



## ttfn3

We just got back tonight from our trip - and added some things to the bin.  It is quite heavy, so make sure you have a way to transport it to your room.   

*DCTooTall* Thanks for getting the box - and the supplies to get started.  The rubbermaid storage bin was a great idea.  Thank you for being willing to kick start the pay it forward in grand style 

It was fun to arrive at the resort and have a package waiting for us!  We added several items so I hope the next person can use some stuff. 

Thank you to the OP.  We have stayed at timeshare resorts many times, and always have stuff left over that we wish someone could use. WBC does have boxes in the lobby of each building where they collect unopened, nonperishables to donate to a local charity.  It's nice tho. to be able to pass it along to someone on the disboards.


----------



## julie1218

ttfn3 said:


> We just got back tonight from our trip - and added some things to the bin.  It is quite heavy, so make sure you have a way to transport it to your room.
> 
> *DCTooTall* Thanks for getting the box - and the supplies to get started.  The rubbermaid storage bin was a great idea.  Thank you for being willing to kick start the pay it forward in grand style
> 
> It was fun to arrive at the resort and have a package waiting for us!  We added several items so I hope the next person can use some stuff.
> 
> Thank you to the OP.  We have stayed at timeshare resorts many times, and always have stuff left over that we wish someone could use. WBC does have boxes in the lobby of each building where they collect unopened, nonperishables to donate to a local charity.  It's nice tho. to be able to pass it along to someone on the disboards.



ok-stupid question-but HOW did you transport it to your room?  do you just mean that you need a car to get it from the main building to your building?  or will i need something with wheels to get it down the hall?  thanks!


----------



## katallo

julie1218 said:


> ok-stupid question-but HOW did you transport it to your room?  do you just mean that you need a car to get it from the main building to your building?  or will i need something with wheels to get it down the hall?  thanks!



Hi Julie, we participated last year.  I don't think it would be too heavy to carry since some guests don't have a car.  Maybe some of the items have accumulated in the box and guests will begin emptying it soon.


----------



## ttfn3

*julie1218* Right now, the box is pretty heavy.  We had a rental car to transport it to our tower, and then used a luggage cart to haul it up to the room.  Hopefully, some stuff will be used up, so it won't be so heavy when you arrive.  If you need to, WBC can probably help transport it to your room.  I did see staff helping transport guests luggage, etc to their rooms.  I also saw people using luggage carts to transport stuff from tower to tower.


----------



## julie1218

katallo said:


> Hi Julie, we participated last year.  I don't think it would be too heavy to carry since some guests don't have a car.  Maybe some of the items have accumulated in the box and guests will begin emptying it soon.



ok thanks!  we will have a car--just wanted to make sure i could get it from the car to the elevator!


----------



## Disneyforus

Thanks for the update! Only "5 more sleeps" (thats how we count it at our house) and we will be there!!


----------



## atgibbon

ClanHarrison - I can't reply to PMs, but thanks for getting in touch.  You can address the box to A Gibbon.  We're arriving on Apr 29.  Have a great trip!


----------



## DCTooTall

ttfn3 said:


> We just got back tonight from our trip - and added some things to the bin.  It is quite heavy, so make sure you have a way to transport it to your room.
> 
> *DCTooTall* Thanks for getting the box - and the supplies to get started.  The rubbermaid storage bin was a great idea.  Thank you for being willing to kick start the pay it forward in grand style
> 
> It was fun to arrive at the resort and have a package waiting for us!  We added several items so I hope the next person can use some stuff.
> 
> Thank you to the OP.  We have stayed at timeshare resorts many times, and always have stuff left over that we wish someone could use. WBC does have boxes in the lobby of each building where they collect unopened, nonperishables to donate to a local charity.  It's nice tho. to be able to pass it along to someone on the disboards.



It was my pleasure.   I figured the rubbermaid bin would make things easier for everybody,   and be sturdy enough to withstand the job.     Ultimately...  It's something to give everyone one less thing to worry about during the trip so you can concentrate on just having fun!  



julie1218 said:


> ok-stupid question-but HOW did you transport it to your room?  do you just mean that you need a car to get it from the main building to your building?  or will i need something with wheels to get it down the hall?  thanks!



 It's a typical 30 some-odd gallon rubbermaid storage bin from Walmart,   so that should give you an idea on it's size.   As the the weight,    It really depends on what ends up getting packed into it.    Obviously,  if its full of cereal and uncooked pasta it'll weigh less than if it has soda and canned goods.

That being said,    the resort does have luggage carts in each building,  so if it's too heavy for you to feel comfortable carrying it to your room,   just throw it on a cart.          Also,  since it's a rubbermaid type storage bin,   it'd also be pretty easy to have 2 people carry it if needed.


And if push comes to shove....   the lid is a pop-off lid,    so there is no reason you couldn't go through it and remove some heavier items that might be easier to bring up on their own  (say a 12-pack of soda or something?).


----------



## ClanHarrison

atgibbon said:


> ClanHarrison - I can't reply to PMs, but thanks for getting in touch.  You can address the box to A Gibbon.  We're arriving on Apr 29.  Have a great trip!



Gotcha!


----------



## Disneyforus

Got the box with no problem.  We checked out what was inside before we went to the store.  All I have to say is. What a NICE surprise!!! Thanks to everyone who has participated so far!


----------



## katallo

Disneyforus said:


> Got the box with no problem.  We checked out what was inside before we went to the store.  All I have to say is. What a NICE surprise!!! Thanks to everyone who has participated so far!



Only one more week....can't wait!  Have they updated any of the countertops or tv's in tower 2?  Have a great trip!!


----------



## Kaelynsmom

I'd love to participate.  Our date might be overlapping a bit but we're checking in on 4/30 and checking out on 5/8.


----------



## linnell

So excited to be signed up for this and for our stay at "The Creek"!


----------



## MDsMomma

We are arriving on 5/28 and leaving on 6/4.. looks like we fit in nicely for the gap.. looks like someone is checking out on 5/28? Let me know if we're in! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> Only one more week....can't wait!  Have they updated any of the countertops or tv's in tower 2?  Have a great trip!!



Nope, our room needs some updating and new furniture...slightly used feel to it. We are very happy though, resort is great!!


----------



## atgibbon

MommyG, - sorry I can't PM yet but can receive - can you PM me your name so I can leave you the box on May 6?

Thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyforus....


   It may not be a bad idea to add to the first post a mention of the 10 post requirement for PM's.      It might end up making things easier for some people to communicate their information for the exchange.

  I figure some people may expect a PM,   and if the person before them can't PM (which is usually due to their not being aware of the 10 post minimum to send one),   it could make it more difficult to connect.    Every little bit helps!


----------



## snowangel72

Looks like I might need the bin for July or August. We are going to book flights tonight. Whooo hoooo!

I might beat ya back there too tall


----------



## DCTooTall

snowangel72 said:


> Looks like I might need the bin for July or August. We are going to book flights tonight. Whooo hoooo!
> 
> I might beat ya back there too tall





Go for August.  Looks like the main bin is booked thru July,  but August is still completely open.   


As for beating me back down there,   that's ok.    I'm really leaning towards a quick trip to the area in late September/Early Oct for the Universal Halloween Horror nights (and maybe the official Magic Kingdom 40th Birthday) before my next week down in November.   That short trip however I'm probably not staying at BC though since I'm more likely going to try and do a stay onsite someplace since It's only for a couple days and i'll be able to avoid renting a car.


----------



## snowangel72

DCTooTall said:


> Go for August.  Looks like the main bin is booked thru July,  but August is still completely open.
> 
> 
> As for beating me back down there,   that's ok.    I'm really leaning towards a quick trip to the area in late September/Early Oct for the Universal Halloween Horror nights (and maybe the official Magic Kingdom 40th Birthday) before my next week down in November.   That short trip however I'm probably not staying at BC though since I'm more likely going to try and do a stay onsite someplace since It's only for a couple days and i'll be able to avoid renting a car.



Ah you are truly addicted. You know that right? And no I am not booking my flights around the blue bin. I just want to see if the SC is still in there when I return.


----------



## DCTooTall

snowangel72 said:


> Ah you are truly addicted. You know that right? And no I am not booking my flights around the blue bin. I just want to see if the SC is still in there when I return.



    If the SC is still there,  I'm going to be quite disappointed in this group.   


And I think part of the problem is that I bought myself an AP for both Universal and Disney while down on my first trip since I knew I'd be taking at least a 2nd in the year.     Now I'm getting a double dose of the "USE ME" yelling coming from the drawer and doing my best to resist the urge for more "long weekends"


----------



## MommyG

atgibbon said:


> MommyG, - sorry I can't PM yet but can receive - can you PM me your name so I can leave you the box on May 6?
> 
> Thanks



Let me know if you didn't get the PM...


----------



## Kaelynsmom

Bonnet Creek Pay It Forward 2011 #1
04/24 - 05/01 cjdj4
05/07 - 05/14 ~Mandy~

Can I be added to the Bonnet Creek Pay It Forward 2011 #1 box?  I'll take the 5/1 - 5/7 dates.  This will fill in the dates that are still open.  This is so exciting.  We've only ever stayed on-site but after reading all the BC threads I'm really excited about this trip.  I think this will work better now that our kids are getting a bit older and need more space.  Also, my youngest needs time to wake up in the morning and many times her and I would stay behind and eat a light breakfast in the room while my husband and older daughter went to the food court.  We booked with Ken & Denise Price and so far it has been a very smooth and easy transaction.  

Also, the kids (ages 11 and 6) don't know about the trip.  We are going to try to keep it a surprise until we pick them up from school and head to the airport.  I'm not sure if we'll be able to keep it from them but we'll try hard.


----------



## clshirk

Yay!  We arrived and they told me I had a package at checkin!  It was great!  And my previous person Terri had stocked it with some great stuff!  I'm so excited to pay it forward!


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> If the SC is still there,  I'm going to be quite disappointed in this group.



It's gone!


----------



## Disneyforus

Hi Everyone, just arrived back home today.  I will try and catch up on all the new additions within the next couple days please be patient.... I have a huge exam on Thursday and needless to say did NOT study over vacation.

We had a fabulous time at Bonnet Creek, I hope to be able to post some pictures this coming weekend or next week.

Our drive home to Michigan was terrible, it took us 24 hours!!!!!! The traffic on 75 was horrid.  We did bypass most of it by catching 41(?) north into Atlanta but it was still only 50-60 mph most of the way.  We got diverted off the highway because of a big accident just south of Indy which put us off the highway for another 45 in or 1 hour...
But we made it!


----------



## julie1218

DCTooTall said:


> If the SC is still there,  I'm going to be quite disappointed in this group.
> 
> 
> And I think part of the problem is that I bought myself an AP for both Universal and Disney while down on my first trip since I knew I'd be taking at least a 2nd in the year.     Now I'm getting a double dose of the "USE ME" yelling coming from the drawer and doing my best to resist the urge for more "long weekends"



what's the SC?


----------



## lovewow

i know i would really like to have a that resource while there...some people may not have computer to take this thread along.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

DCTooTall said:


> If the SC is still there,  I'm going to be quite disappointed in this group.



Ok, you got my curiousity going too, what is the SC?


----------



## darrius1st

1gr8disneyfan said:


> ok, you got my curiousity going too, what is the sc?



me too


----------



## DCTooTall

The "SC"  is also known as "SoCo"....

...Or Southern Comfort.


   I had about 1/2 (or was it more?) a handle left after my week,    so rather than let it go to waste,   I threw it in the box.


----------



## mnightin

Hi all-

I'm a pretty new lurker pulled out of hiding for this thread!  Please count me in for Group #2, will be at BC from 10/14-10/21.

Thanks all for such helpful posts!


----------



## atgibbon

MommyG said:


> Let me know if you didn't get the PM...



yup, i got it - thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

Ok, I think we are all up to date!  Let me know if something doesn't look right or any information is wrong.  I also put a blurb on the first post regarding if your post count is less than 10....you won't be able to send a PM, but you can receive one. If you need to post a question to someone you can ask on the thread and then be watching your Private Messages for a reply.

*mnightin and erinkpoole* I sent you a PM.


----------



## Disneybound11

Great idea, I am new so i am glad you posted about not being able to pm. I am going to be there Oct 8 - Oct 15. can you tell me if that week if available.

Thanks so much!


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Disneyforus said:


> Ok, I think we are all up to date!  Let me know if something doesn't look right or any information is wrong.  I also put a blurb on the first post regarding if your post count is less than 10....you won't be able to send a PM, but you can receive one. If you need to post a question to someone you can ask on the thread and then be watching your Private Messages for a reply.
> 
> *mnightin and erinkpoole* I sent you a PM.



Oh so excited!  Saw my name for 8-11.  Thanks so much.  Can't wait to experience WBC.  In the mean time I really appreciate everyone's reports and pictures!  Please keep them coming!


----------



## Disneyforus

Disneybound11 said:


> Great idea, I am new so i am glad you posted about not being able to pm. I am going to be there Oct 8 - Oct 15. can you tell me if that week if available.
> 
> Thanks so much!



You are on for the #2 group!


----------



## monsterchaser

We will be there June 11th  through the 18th and would like to participate.


----------



## mnightin

Hi Disneyforus-

Sorry, still can't PM yet.  I could take box #2 from 10/16-10/19, just to keep it going, unless you think it's fine to stay in the storage room.

Happy either way!


----------



## pinktinkmommy

Wow-- how cool!

I'll take 6/4-6/11 on PIF #2 if it's still open.


----------



## snowangel72

Put me down for bin #2. We are heading back. Whooo hooo! Can't wait to melt in the 100 degree heat, oh yeah.


July 11-17


----------



## DCTooTall

snowangel72 said:


> Put me down for bin #2. We are heading back. Whooo hooo! Can't wait to melt in the 100 degree heat, oh yeah.
> 
> 
> July 11-17




Lucky!   Have a blast!


----------



## Heath_Bar

Pretty new to this site but I'd love to be added to this list.   This is the coolest idea ever!  We've always left stuff when in timeshares but I always wondered if they ever went to anyone.  This is neat!

9/30 - 10/8


----------



## snowangel72

DCTooTall said:


> Lucky!   Have a blast!



woot woot! I am SO excited considering I spent 2 days in bed in March. We all got sick. Oh my word. I didn't even walk the property. I am excited to actually see the resort this time!


----------



## kimmer

cool idea! i'd love to join in if it's not too late. we'll be there may 15-21


----------



## Disneyforus

kimmer said:


> cool idea! i'd love to join in if it's not too late. we'll be there may 15-21



Added you to the #2 group! Have fun!!


----------



## zoarswimmer

would be happy to  join in as well.  Will be staying from 5/09-5/16


----------



## Heath_Bar

Heath_Bar said:


> Pretty new to this site but I'd love to be added to this list.   This is the coolest idea ever!  We've always left stuff when in timeshares but I always wondered if they ever went to anyone.  This is neat!
> 
> *9/30 - 10/8*


Don't forget me!


----------



## mnightin

Thanks for adding me in to group #2!

Trying to get to my posting minimums so you all can actually PM me.  

SO EXCITED for our first-ever trip to WDW. Me, DH, DS (8), DD (5), DD (6mo).  A princess, a pirate, and a peanut!


----------



## Disneyforus

zoarswimmer said:


> would be happy to  join in as well.  Will be staying from 5/09-5/16



Sorry, but your dates were already taken for both groups.  Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Heath_Bar said:


> Don't forget me!



I am so sorry, I "did" mss you.  You are now on the list!!! Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Disneyforus

mnightin said:


> Thanks for adding me in to group #2!
> 
> Trying to get to my posting minimums so you all can actually PM me.
> 
> SO EXCITED for our first-ever trip to WDW. Me, DH, DS (8), DD (5), DD (6mo).  A princess, a pirate, and a peanut!



You are going to have so much fun!  I love it when I hear of someone going for the first time...it gives me goose bumps.  We just spent our vacation with my brother and his family who had never been, and it was so fun for us to be with someone experiencing Disney for the first time!


----------



## cjdj4

Hi! I am signed up with group #1 for our trip the week after next  I am so excited we headed out next sunday. 


I was wondering if I could participate in group #2 for our trip Nov. 18-23 since no-one has that time slot yet. 

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Disneyforus

cjdj4 said:


> Hi! I am signed up with group #1 for our trip the week after next  I am so excited we headed out next sunday.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could participate in group #2 for our trip Nov. 18-23 since no-one has that time slot yet.
> 
> Thanks for doing this!



Lucky you!!
I haven't even been home 1 week and I am trying to figure out how to do another vacation. 

You are on the #2 list!!


----------



## Heath_Bar

Disneyforus said:


> I am so sorry, I "did" mss you.  You are now on the list!!! Thanks for your interest!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cjdj4

Disneyforus said:


> Lucky you!!
> I haven't even been home 1 week and I am trying to figure out how to do another vacation.
> 
> You are on the #2 list!!



Thanks! Yes, we are lucky  We live in Tampa, and we own Wyndham points. It is an easy get away for us

I really appreciate your work in organizing this pay it forward thread.


----------



## mnightin

Thanks again Disneyforus!

Now to get an ADR for Cinderella's Table.  Wish me luck starting on Wednesday!


----------



## snowangel72

mnightin said:


> Thanks again Disneyforus!
> 
> Now to get an ADR for Cinderella's Table.  Wish me luck starting on Wednesday!



I was going to do the same but I have to say we loved Akershus/Noway so much from last year we decided to it again instead of the castle one. I do like peace and quiet and Norway was quiet and relaxing. I loathe being part of a cattle herd.


----------



## Baloobus

We'll be there 12/25-1/1 - yep, Christmas in the best place on Earth. 

This is a great idea - count us in.

Also, if anyone has any quick thoughts about WDW at Christmas, would love to read those, too.


----------



## KYoung2000

Love this concept.  Looking forward to participating in 2012 when we are scheduled to go again!


----------



## Disneyforus

Baloobus said:


> We'll be there 12/25-1/1 - yep, Christmas in the best place on Earth.
> 
> This is a great idea - count us in.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any quick thoughts about WDW at Christmas, would love to read those, too.



You are in!  Lucky you to be at the World for Christmas.  We went at Thanksgiving one time and got to see all the decorations and LOVED it!  We also did the MVMCP at MK and had a blast!


----------



## brownhaired_girl

I'll be at Bonnet Creek from May 9-21 and would be happy to be a part of this.  I spend a fair amount of time learning from different boards and am always impressed by what a great group this is.


----------



## Disneyforus

brownhaired_girl said:


> I'll be at Bonnet Creek from May 9-21 and would be happy to be a part of this.  I spend a fair amount of time learning from different boards and am always impressed by what a great group this is.



Thanks for your interest, unfortunately your dates are already filled for both of the groups.  Have a great trip!!  Bonnet Creek is a great place to stay!!


----------



## luvtocookinpa

We are here now and enjoying it very much!...The tote was interesting to "find"....IT IS NOT AT THE CHECK-IN!...I found it through the Bell Captain.  When I called down it took a bit for them to locate it, but then delivered it to the room.  I plan on leaving it with the bell captain on Saturday.  It contains a few food items, ponchos, laundry soap, etc.  I am posting some general information in the we love bonnett creek thread so if your interested, it may be helpful to read.


----------



## Disneyforus

luvtocookinpa said:


> We are here now and enjoying it very much!...The tote was interesting to "find"....IT IS NOT AT THE CHECK-IN!...I found it through the Bell Captain.  When I called down it took a bit for them to locate it, but then delivered it to the room.  I plan on leaving it with the bell captain on Saturday.  It contains a few food items, ponchos, laundry soap, etc.  I am posting some general information in the we love bonnett creek thread so if your interested, it may be helpful to read.



Glad they found it for you!  Yes, that is where it was when I was there too.  It is in the room off the lobby by the "Bell Hop Podium".  I went to them and told them I had a box waiting for me, and he let me come right back into the room.  I knew I was looking for a rubbermaid tote and spotted it and pointed it out right away.  He carried it out to my car, I gave him a small tip and was off!


----------



## DCTooTall

luvtocookinpa said:


> We are here now and enjoying it very much!...The tote was interesting to "find"....IT IS NOT AT THE CHECK-IN!...I found it through the Bell Captain.  When I called down it took a bit for them to locate it, but then delivered it to the room.  I plan on leaving it with the bell captain on Saturday.  It contains a few food items, ponchos, laundry soap, etc.  I am posting some general information in the we love bonnett creek thread so if your interested, it may be helpful to read.



I'm glad to see it's still going strong.    I almost can't help but wonder if the Laundry Soap and at least 1 of the poncho's are left overs from my initial stock.  



Disneyforus said:


> Glad they found it for you!  Yes, that is where it was when I was there too.  It is in the room off the lobby by the "Bell Hop Podium".  I went to them and told them I had a box waiting for me, and he let me come right back into the room.  I knew I was looking for a rubbermaid tote and spotted it and pointed it out right away.  He carried it out to my car, I gave him a small tip and was off!



I wonder how much longer till you can just go to the bell captain and tell them you are looking for the " blue DIS rubbermaid tote" and they'll know exactly what you are talking about?


----------



## cjdj4

luvtocookinpa said:


> We are here now and enjoying it very much!...The tote was interesting to "find"....IT IS NOT AT THE CHECK-IN!...I found it through the Bell Captain.  When I called down it took a bit for them to locate it, but then delivered it to the room.  I plan on leaving it with the bell captain on Saturday.  It contains a few food items, ponchos, laundry soap, etc.  I am posting some general information in the we love bonnett creek thread so if your interested, it may be helpful to read.



LOL, ok! I just PM's you cause they did not have the box at the front desk. I am going to call the Bell Capt. now.


----------



## cjdj4

cjdj4 said:


> LOL, ok! I just PM's you cause they did not have the box at the front desk. I am going to call the Bell Capt. now.



I GOT IT!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## cjdj4

Kaelynsmom - I am leaving the box with the bell capt. as well. Enjoy your trip )


----------



## pinktinkmommy

Does anyone know what kind of box we have for PIF #2?  Should I bring a rubbermaid bin so that one is more durable as well?

Also, we've got a one month gap after me.  Need some more people!


----------



## ClanHarrison

It was one of those red, reusable market bags & it was getting heavy & full when I passed it on (the night light was right on time  ).  I think it just may be close to needing a plastic bin PTM.

ATGibbon, I forgot to check back but I hope you enjoyed your trip & didn't have a problem retrieving the bag!


----------



## atgibbon

Thanks, ClanHarrison, got it - good stuff!

MommyG, I got it (the #2 package) from the front desk so that's where I'll leave it for you.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Yay...glad you didn't have any problems.

When they were looking up/confirming your c/i date, I had your original date written on the label.  It didn't dawn on me until the desk clerk mentioned a different date, that I did remember you saying you changed it.  I was rushing when we left and quickly jotted down the original date on page 1.


----------



## Disneyforus

Glad to hear that the bin/bag are going strong!!!


----------



## MnMMommy

Hi, can you add me to the PIF list?  I will be at Bonnet Creek 7/31/11 - 8/7/11.  Thanks! What a great idea!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Can I request the PIF for August 21 -27? We decied today while staying at Bonnet Creek that we would upgrade our current tickets to annual pass and cancel our kids play free in august in favor of staying here again. I got an awesome rate from ebay that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Kaelynsmom

We got home this morning and everything worked out perfect.  I picked up the box at the bell captain and he knew exactly what I was talking about.  I left it yesterday for Mandy.

We loved Bonnet Creek and can't imagine staying anywhere else.  We loved having the extra room for the family.  We stayed in tower 5 and were able to see the fireworks from both the MK and EPCOT.  One night we were lucky enough to see both at the same time.


----------



## PaulalovesDisney

Any thought on making a third set for the summer?  I saw that brownhaired_girl was interested in May.  We are arriving May 26 Leaving June 6 and would love to leave our stuff for someone from the disboards!


----------



## Disneyforus

MnMMommy said:


> Hi, can you add me to the PIF list?  I will be at Bonnet Creek 7/31/11 - 8/7/11.  Thanks! What a great idea!



You have been added to group #1!  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Disneyforus

3pletprincesses said:


> Can I request the PIF for August 21 -27? We decied today while staying at Bonnet Creek that we would upgrade our current tickets to annual pass and cancel our kids play free in august in favor of staying here again. I got an awesome rate from ebay that I couldn't pass up.



You have been added!  Thanks for joining!


----------



## Disneyforus

PaulalovesDisney said:


> Any thought on making a third set for the summer?  I saw that brownhaired_girl was interested in May.  We are arriving May 26 Leaving June 6 and would love to leave our stuff for someone from the disboards!



If we have someone who would be willing to start it off I could add a 3rd group.  The second group is still pretty open for much of the summer.  I would fill in group 2 first and then group 3.


----------



## Echo queen

8/12 to 8/19/11 would love to be added.


----------



## two*little*birds

Please add us to the list!

We'll be there for 2 glorious weeks in October from the 9th to 23rd.

Great idea, and we can't wait to pay-it-forward!


----------



## Disneyforus

Echo queen said:


> 8/12 to 8/19/11 would love to be added.



You are on the list!!
Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

two*little*birds said:


> Please add us to the list!
> 
> We'll be there for 2 glorious weeks in October from the 9th to 23rd.
> 
> Great idea, and we can't wait to pay-it-forward!



Both the groups are already full for the weeks you requested.  Sorry.
Can you check back over the next few weeks? I might be adding a 3rd group if the need is there.  I am waiting to see if there is someone who wants to "start" that 3rd Bin. 

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## two*little*birds

Disneyforus said:


> Both the groups are already full for the weeks you requested.  Sorry.
> Can you check back over the next few weeks? I might be adding a 3rd group if the need is there.  I am waiting to see if there is someone who wants to "start" that 3rd Bin.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Tracey123

We'll be going soon and checking in to see what's in the bin???


----------



## julie1218

don't have time to write a whole inventory of it but will try to soon.  lots of laundry detergent, sugar, coffee, wet wipes for cleaning, beer with lemon, plastic bags or ponchos-can't tell, sandwich bags, and a WHOLE lot more that i can't remember but will try to post later.


----------



## justwinnie

Hi,

May I be added to PIF#2?  My dates are 11/4-11/11.

Thank you!


----------



## miracle2011

Hello! new to the disboards.  It wouldnt let me pm the dates of our vacation.  We're new wyndahm owners and it will be our first time to disneyworld..so, we're super excited.  We will be there aug 31-sept 16, 2011.  Hope this works! thanks again


----------



## Disneyforus

justwinnie said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I be added to PIF#2?  My dates are 11/4-11/11.
> 
> Thank you!



You are added!!


----------



## Disneyforus

miracle2011 said:


> Hello! new to the disboards.  It wouldnt let me pm the dates of our vacation.  We're new wyndahm owners and it will be our first time to disneyworld..so, we're super excited.  We will be there aug 31-sept 16, 2011.  Hope this works! thanks again



You are also added!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Well my Quickie trip somehow turned into yet ANOTHER week at Bonnet Creek.


   Could you throw me on Group 2 from 9/27-10/04?


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> Well my Quickie trip somehow turned into yet ANOTHER week at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> 
> Could you throw me on Group 2 from 9/27-10/04?




How fun for you!!!!
You have been added to group #2!!


----------



## MapleGirl

Um, is it too early to add me for Jan. 5-11, 2014?


----------



## Photobee

What a fun idea!!!  Our trip isn't until Nov 2012, but I'm going to subscribe to this thread, so I can participate too!


----------



## ski_mom

Hi,

Well, I just booked us at Bonnet Creek for July 21st - August 1st.  It looks like it's still available, so if it is, I'd love to be added to the second group!

Thanks so much for doing this!

Becky


----------



## julie1218

i left the PIF dark blue rubbermaid tote at tower six check in desk.  they PROMISED that they would move it for me to the tower one check in.  if you can't find it, ask them to check the tower six check in desk and tower six bell stand.  again, they promised to move it to tower one (main tower) for me, but i don't know if they forsure did that.


----------



## Disneyforus

Ok, I think we are currently up to date on the most recent requests!
Take a look at the first page, I flagged  some dates that were OPEN to get peoples attention...also it would be appropriate for someone who may want to use the bin for a portion of their stay.

I will work on flagging the OPEN days on bin 2 tomorrow.

I would be happy to start adding dates later this summer or September for 2012 bins... It will be here soon!

We have only been home from our trip for 2 months and I already am thinking we need to start planning our next trip.


----------



## Disneyforus

Photobee said:


> What a fun idea!!!  Our trip isn't until Nov 2012, but I'm going to subscribe to this thread, so I can participate too!



Great idea! We plan to go back too, right after graduation.  Graduating from Nursing School in May so...I think May would be a great time to go back...so we should be hanging around until then as well.


----------



## grandmadebby2

Guess I am to late for group 1 or 2 but just wanted to say I think this is a great idea.  I will be there at Bonnet Creek from July 22-July 29, we do love Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Disneyforus

MapleGirl said:


> Um, is it too early to add me for Jan. 5-11, 2014?



It's never to early to start planning a Disney Vacation!!!  I always have one or two I am dreaming about. 

Subscribe to this thread so you can keep track of it!


----------



## Aaliyah&DominiqueMom

Hey,

  Can I be added? I will be there from 8/21-8/26. Thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyforus said:


> We have only been home from our trip for 2 months and I already am thinking we need to start planning our next trip.



  Funny how that works,  isn't it?      Came back from my March trip and had another one planned for later in the year within a month....  and then go and schedule ANOTHER trip a month before the one already scheduled.


----------



## act1980

I have already signed up to do this but wanted to subscribe so I can keep track of what's going on


----------



## Jordicia

Just booked today to stay at bonnet creek this October for 2 weeks. This is such a great idea and how exciting to see what is in it. I see that my dates are full for both bins but if a 3rd bin is started then we would love to join. Our dates are 10/19-11/02


----------



## shaylyn

Could I be added to group 2: Sept 15th-26th


----------



## Disneyforus

Aaliyah&DominiqueMom said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can I be added? I will be there from 8/21-8/26. Thanks



You are all set for group #2!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

shaylyn said:


> Could I be added to group 2: Sept 15th-26th



Sure thing! Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Aaliyah&DominiqueMom

Disneyforus said:


> You are all set for group #2!!!




Thanks so much for the add. I am an owner there and I always end up throwing away all the extra things that I purchase at Wal-mart for the trip.


----------



## woodinvilleguy

We arrive at Bonnet Creek on Sunday for our first time.  We are so excited, what's the best place to eat at?


----------



## pinktinkmommy

We leave tomorrow.  There's a one month gap between me and the next person for bin #2. Wonder if that will be a problem.  Anyone know?

I'll also assess the bin and post back with contents.  If it needs an actual rubbermaid tote, I'll try to pick that up while we're there.


----------



## Disneyforus

pinktinkmommy said:


> We leave tomorrow.  There's a one month gap between me and the next person for bin #2. Wonder if that will be a problem.  Anyone know?
> 
> I'll also assess the bin and post back with contents.  If it needs an actual rubbermaid tote, I'll try to pick that up while we're there.



The room they use is huge, so I don't see it as being a problem storage wise.  Let us know if you find out differently. Thanks for being willing to check on the status of the bin/tote too!!  Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I can take bin #2 for June 12-19th.  It looks as though pinktinkmommy may have already left.  If you are around and can leave it for me let me know.


----------



## MDsMomma

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> I can take bin #2 for June 12-19th.  It looks as though pinktinkmommy may have already left.  If you are around and can leave it for me let me know.



I don't know if pinktinkmommy will see that you want it for June 12.. but I have it now and can put a note in it for her. PM your name, unless you already messaged pinktink and got a response.


----------



## pinktinkmommy

MDsMomma said:


> I don't know if pinktinkmommy will see that you want it for June 12.. but I have it now and can put a note in it for her. PM your name, unless you already messaged pinktink and got a response.



Got it!  Leaving it for lyllian on the 12th. On the road now. So excited!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

pinktinkmommy said:


> Got it!  Leaving it for lyllian on the 12th. On the road now. So excited!



Thanks!  Safe travels.


----------



## gumbodumbo

This is my first time staying at Bonnet Creek.  We will be arriving on November 13 and leaving on November 19th.  It looks like I can squeeze in for Bin #2.  You can put me down for November 11-18.  Do I just put it down on the 18th for when the next person is checking in?????


----------



## Disneyforus

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Thanks!  Safe travels.



Glad you guys got that worked out!!!
Have a fun trip!


----------



## Disneyforus

gumbodumbo said:


> This is my first time staying at Bonnet Creek.  We will be arriving on November 13 and leaving on November 19th.  It looks like I can squeeze in for Bin #2.  You can put me down for November 11-18.  Do I just put it down on the 18th for when the next person is checking in?????



Because you said you were arriving on 11/13 and leaving on 11/19...I put you down for picking it up on the 13th and leaving it for the next person scheduled on the 18th.
Does that sound good?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I guess I need snowangel to pm me with her reservation name if no one else is going to take bin #2 before her.


----------



## darrius1st

this is a Bump!!! Also 7/02-7/09 is open


----------



## prov3v56

Hi everyone in group one:

We will be at Bonnet Creek at the end of June and are planning to purchase a crock pot for some easy cooking in our villa.  Since we are flying, I am planning on leaving the crock pot in the pay it forward box.  I wanted to let those who are after us know, in case anyone else is planning on cooking in the villa and could use a crock pot.

Only two more weeks!


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

prov3v56 said:


> Hi everyone in group one:
> 
> We will be at Bonnet Creek at the end of June and are planning to purchase a crock pot for some easy cooking in our villa.  Since we are flying, I am planning on leaving the crock pot in the pay it forward box.  I wanted to let those who are after us know, in case anyone else is planning on cooking in the villa and could use a crock pot.
> 
> Only two more weeks!



That is so generous of you! What a great idea.  We are in group #1 in Aug., might have to put it to use.  Thank you.


----------



## Disneyforus

prov3v56 said:


> Hi everyone in group one:
> 
> We will be at Bonnet Creek at the end of June and are planning to purchase a crock pot for some easy cooking in our villa.  Since we are flying, I am planning on leaving the crock pot in the pay it forward box.  I wanted to let those who are after us know, in case anyone else is planning on cooking in the villa and could use a crock pot.
> 
> Only two more weeks!



That's great!!  
We love crock pot cooking on vacation (camping too), it is so wonderful to come home to dinner ready to eat.  Our favorite meal is Pork Tenderloin with Carrots and Potatoes.  We had 3 crock pot meals when we were at Bonnet Creek!!


----------



## ClanHarrison

WOW!  How cool is THAT!


----------



## pinktinkmommy

So the skinny on BIN 2.

You don't need to buy any coffee filters.  There's a permanent one in there and we added some paper ones as well.
Three child sized WDW ponchos.  Assume they're all child sized-- we only unfolded one and the others looked the same.  Such a nice donation!
I threw in 10 new dollar store ponchos that are great for Kali.  All 10 are present because someone (cough*me*cough) forgot them on our AK day and we got soggy.  
Most of a bottle of laundry detergent.  Quite a few dryer sheets.
Ample cooking oils and sprays.
Most of a bottle of vinegar.
Syrup/ketchup/mustard, salt & pepper
Jar of basil leaves.
Some sugar/aspartame/splenda packets
Couple packs of pizza sauce
Box of Apple Jacks
Various things I've forgotten

Obviously, this will change quickly.  Pretty sure the oils/vinegar/ketchup/etc will be around for a while as will the coffee filter.  

I wasn't able to find a Target to get a rubbermaid tub so it is currently in the same Target reusable grocery bag and I added a large non-reusable Disney bag.  I'm so sorry!  If anyone does a Target or WalMart run during their trip, a tub would be marvelous.

Bell services went off without a hitch.  I actually picked up twice as another Diser who wasn't able to be on the list gave me her stuff, too (and wowza did it help us out!).  The first pick up, the guy asked me why this bag appeared every week, and mentioned a blue tub.  He thought it was ingenious!  They asked when I dropped off, too.


----------



## Echo queen

Thanks for posting the details Jules.


----------



## Disneyforus

pinktinkmommy said:


> So the skinny on BIN 2.



Great update!  Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

pinktinkmommy said:


> Bell services went off without a hitch.  I actually picked up twice as another Diser who wasn't able to be on the list gave me her stuff, too (and wowza did it help us out!).  The first pick up, the guy asked me why this bag appeared every week, and mentioned a blue tub.  He thought it was ingenious!  They asked when I dropped off, too.



    Somehow I knew that Blue Tub would get noticed.     I wonder if the LGMH's have managed to stay attached.


----------



## snowangel72

DCTooTall said:


> Somehow I knew that Blue Tub would get noticed.     I wonder if the LGMH's have managed to stay attached.



Funny when I explained it the bellhop dude he looked at me like I had three heads.


----------



## snowangel72

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> I guess I need snowangel to pm me with her reservation name if no one else is going to take bin #2 before her.



PM'd ya Grace


----------



## linnell

I'm looking for Heath_Bar who is listed before me for box one? I have searched for the name and have come up with nothing. I don't know if the punctuation is wrong, I'm going to keep trying to search, but if they are around, please PM me! Thanks!

ETA: I found them, but they only have 9 posts, so I can't send an PM. What to do?


----------



## Disneyforus

linnell said:


> ETA: I found them, but they only have 9 posts, so I can't send an PM. What to do?



They can still *receive* a PM, they just can't send a PM until they have 10 posts.

HTH


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I am here now with Bin #2.  I thought I'd give an inventory:

1 Can Apple Nectar
1 Permanent Coffee Filter
2 Single Serving Cinnamon Spice Oatmeal in tupperware container
1 Roll Aluminum Foil
2 Boboli Pizza Sauce Packets
3 Strawberry Cereal Bars
Mustard
Salt
Pepper
1 Box Strawberry Jello
Basil
Various Sugar, Equal, Sweet n Low Packets
1 1000 piece Disney puzzle
Bottle Vegetable Oil
Bottle Olive Oil
Grill Cooking Spray
3 Bottles pancake Syrup
8 bags of coffee
Tons of Laundry Detergent
Wet Wipes
Bandaids, Moleskin, Alcohol Wipes
Nightlight Bulb & nightlight
Bottle of Vinegar
Bounce Fabric Softener
Ketchup
15 rain ponchos
Granola Bars
Chips
Cokes
Sprites
Popcorn
Glass Wipes
Clorox Wipes
Dish Soap
Beach balls


I don't know how I am going to fit all of this into the bags we got the stuff in.  I will do the best I can!
I think I'll ask concierge if they have any boxes.  I'll also add whatever we have leftover.


----------



## ClanHarrison

OMG!!!  Bin #2 has exploded with growth since my stay in April  .  I think I put in the grill spray (we never even used it) and intended to add our full box of foil but somebody ended up putting it back into the kitchen island drawer.  The little night-lite was so on-time.  Even though we didn't have littles with us, I loved having the hallway dimly lit overnight.  Sounds like a lot of cool stuff in there.

No one has had a chance to switch the bag to a bin yet?  Wish I was there...else I'd do it.  Hey...anything to be in Orlando again  .


----------



## two*little*birds

Anymore thoughts on the possibility of a third sign-up?


----------



## MDsMomma

Bin #2- I wish we had picked up a bin but I didn't even think of it when I was at Target. I'm also assuming the 3 disney ponchos are childs. I'm glad to see things were added and things we added were used. 

This was a great idea whoever started it. Bell services has definately caught on by now and they gave a smile when we dropped it off..


----------



## snowangel72

I will be there early July, if there isn't a bin yet I will do my best to remember to pick one up


----------



## justwinnie

Disneyforus said:


> You are added!!




Thank you!  I forgot to check in to see the status!  So excited about this!


----------



## dinglefitzberry

Could someone please help me out here.  We stayed at Bonnet Creek in February 2011 and plan to stay again in Feb 2012.  We threw away so much stuff we could have donated.  How does this work?


----------



## snowangel72

dinglefitzberry said:


> Could someone please help me out here.  We stayed at Bonnet Creek in February 2011 and plan to stay again in Feb 2012.  We threw away so much stuff we could have donated.  How does this work?



The bin is left with the bellhop. You pick it up when you arrive, use the stuff in it then when you leave you put your unused stuff into it and leave it with the bellhop for the next taker


----------



## dinglefitzberry

snowangel72 said:


> The bin is left with the bellhop. You pick it up when you arrive, use the stuff in it then when you leave you put your unused stuff into it and leave it with the bellhop for the next taker



Thank you for explaining.  So do I find someone on the boards to agree to leave the bin for me and then someone who I can leave it for? Or do you just ask the bellhop if he has a bin.   Are there different bins for the different towers?  We stayed in tower 6 and hope to stay there again next year.  Sorry for all the questions but it really sounds like a great idea.


----------



## darrius1st

Can we get an inventory of Bin#1

Sorry posted on cellphone


----------



## shaylyn

Awesome list, thanks for that! I'm sure we are going to add a bunch to it in September when we check out. We are staying for 2 weeks, have 6 kids and a Dh addicted to soda, lol.


----------



## mom2allison01

We will be picking up bin #2 at the start of August. Since we will be driving down, we can bring a rubbermaid or steralite container to put the items in if it is still needed. Someone on the list before us will just need to let me know if a container is still needed!

Melissa


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I left bin #2 in a big box and the target reusable bag is full of unused drinks.

I forgot to put the dish detergent back into the box, though!  Sorry!


----------



## snowangel72

dinglefitzberry said:


> Thank you for explaining.  So do I find someone on the boards to agree to leave the bin for me and then someone who I can leave it for? Or do you just ask the bellhop if he has a bin.   Are there different bins for the different towers?  We stayed in tower 6 and hope to stay there again next year.  Sorry for all the questions but it really sounds like a great idea.



You have to look at the first post in this thread. It has the list of who is taking which bin on which days. There are currently two bins only, main entrance, no matter what tower you are in. We aren't that sophisticated.


----------



## dinglefitzberry

snowangel72 said:


> You have to look at the first post in this thread. It has the list of who is taking which bin on which days. There are currently two bins only, main entrance, no matter what tower you are in. We aren't that sophisticated.



Thank you for your information.  I will be sure to check out the first page schedule as soon as I get my dates.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Disneyforus

It's OFFICIAL....1st 2012 dates started.

Bring 'em on!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

snowangel72 said:


> I will be there early July, if there isn't a bin yet I will do my best to remember to pick one up



  If it helps,  the one I got for Bin #1 I picked up at Walmart.     As an added bonus for whoever grabs the bin,    It makes an awesome tote when you first buy it to get all your groceries up to your room from your car.    



darrius1st said:


> Can we get and I\inventory of Bin#1




   Looks like someone is an oldschool gamer.


----------



## KYoung2000

2012 List!!  Great..Now I just have to nail down my dates.


----------



## dinglefitzberry

Disneyforus said:


> It's OFFICIAL....1st 2012 dates started.
> 
> Bring 'em on!!!



We will be checking in January 29th and out Feb 12th how do I sign up?


----------



## DianeV

We will be checking in this Sat. June 25 until July 2. I see bin #2 was returned on the 19th. Will it be possible for us to get it when we get there or will it be difficult since our name isnt going to be on it?

Figured I would check and use whatever we can and then add our stuff. I see that there isnt anyone immediately after our dates either though..

What do you think?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I think that would be fne, you can claim bin #2 by using her name which I can PM you with.  Then leave it in her name when you leave.  It is actually 1 big box and one target reusable bag.


----------



## DianeV

Ok so you would want me to ask for the box in her name when we get it and then put her name back on it when we leave? 

This is the person who just left it on the 19th?


----------



## phoebezoemamma

Hi I am checking availability for 1/21-1/28/12 for bin # 2. Thanks!


----------



## snowangel72

DianeV said:


> Ok so you would want me to ask for the box in her name when we get it and then put her name back on it when we leave?
> 
> This is the person who just left it on the 19th?



No, it's me. I just PM'ed ya my full name.

Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## mom2ellanaddi

We are checking in on July 21-31st.  I see the 27th-31st is open..  I can pick up the crate on the 27th and add what we have leftover and leave it for whoever is picking it up on the 31st.  

Sarah


----------



## Disneyforus

phoebezoemamma said:


> Hi I am checking availability for 1/21-1/28/12 for bin # 2. Thanks!



You have been added to Bin #2!!


----------



## Disneyforus

mom2ellanaddi said:


> We are checking in on July 21-31st.  I see the 27th-31st is open..  I can pick up the crate on the 27th and add what we have leftover and leave it for whoever is picking it up on the 31st.
> 
> Sarah



Did you mean August?
August 27-31 is open, not July.
Let me know!!


----------



## Disneyforus

dinglefitzberry said:


> We will be checking in January 29th and out Feb 12th how do I sign up?



You just did!  You are signed up for Bin #1


----------



## DianeV

OK please put me down for bin#2 June 25-July 2. I will be leaving it for snowangel72 who pm'd me with her name


----------



## dinglefitzberry

Disneyforus said:


> You just did!  You are signed up for Bin #1



Thank you!!     This is a great idea.  I just want to get it right.  After reading some of the posts I see you need to PM the person before or after you.  I know this sounds silly but I am new to this and not very computer literate but how do you PM someone? The person before me is 2bagator. No one after me yet.


----------



## Disneyforus

dinglefitzberry said:


> Thank you!!     This is a great idea.  I just want to get it right.  After reading some of the posts I see you need to PM the person before or after you.  I know this sounds silly but I am new to this and not very computer literate but how do you PM someone? The person before me is 2bagator. No one after me yet.



There area a couple ways you can PM.  If you are wanting to PM someone who has posted on this thread you can just go to there name on the left of their post and click on it, and you will then have the option to send a "private message" ~or~ you can go up to the top of this page in the right corner and click on "private message", when that window opens to to the "control panel" on the very left and click on "send new message"...just start typing the persons user name and a list will come up that you can click on.

Hope that was "clear as mud".


----------



## Disneyforus

DianeV said:


> OK please put me down for bin#2 June 25-July 2. I will be leaving it for snowangel72 who pm'd me with her name



Gotcha!


----------



## zhalo

I'm a pretty thorough packer, so I don't know that we'll need anything (plus, I'm pre-ordering from Garden Grocer AND having Happy Limo stop off at the grocery store on the way from the airport). But I always leave things behind that won't fit into the bags... I can leave whatever dry goods for the next person.

We arrive on Saturday 7/16 and check out Saturday 7/23.

I checked the profile option to allow people to e mail me, so if you're the next guest after us, just give me a shout (at least I think that's how this works!). If I haven't heard from anyone by 7/22, I'll post on this thread what we have that we're leaving behind.


----------



## dinglefitzberry

Disneyforus said:


> There area a couple ways you can PM.  If you are wanting to PM someone who has posted on this thread you can just go to there name on the left of their post and click on it, and you will then have the option to send a "private message" ~or~ you can go up to the top of this page in the right corner and click on "private message", when that window opens to to the "control panel" on the very left and click on "send new message"...just start typing the persons user name and a list will come up that you can click on.
> 
> Hope that was "clear as mud".



Yep, worked great! The computer is an amazing thing.   Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## ski_mom

zhalo said:


> I'm a pretty thorough packer, so I don't know that we'll need anything (plus, I'm pre-ordering from Garden Grocer AND having Happy Limo stop off at the grocery store on the way from the airport). But I always leave things behind that won't fit into the bags... I can leave whatever dry goods for the next person.
> 
> We arrive on Saturday 7/16 and check out Saturday 7/23.
> 
> I checked the profile option to allow people to e mail me, so if you're the next guest after us, just give me a shout (at least I think that's how this works!). If I haven't heard from anyone by 7/22, I'll post on this thread what we have that we're leaving behind.



I just sent you an email - we will be there until August 1st and have bin #2.  I can just pick up the stuff that you have left and add it to bin #2.

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Are paper towels and bath tissue included with the rental or should we purchase?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

You get one roll of paper towels and about 3 rolls bath tissue per bathroom.  I am sure they would bring you more if you asked though.


----------



## dinglefitzberry

Tooth Fairy said:


> Are paper towels and bath tissue included with the rental or should we purchase?



When we were there in February the kitchen was pretty well stocked with those types of things.  We did have to call down to the front desk for just a few things and they brought them to us right away.  We were more than pleased with the service.   Hope your trip is as wonderful as ours was.


----------



## darrius1st

to the person behind me on BIN#1 wimzie443. You have not contacted me with your information. I leave for my vacation on 7/1/11 and will not be able to get to the boards, so please contact me before then so i will know who to leave the bin for.


----------



## Disneyforus

Just a friendly reminder:
Make sure you contact the person who needs your information to put on the Bin!  I don't think we have had many issues with this so far.  If you are unable to reach the person after you for their information thru PM then, post a message on the board to give it a try that way.  If that doesn't work, then you can move on to the next person on the list and I will cancel out the "no contact" person.  I hate to do that, but don't want to make it a problem for the person who is going on vacation, especially when some people don't have computer access while vacationing. ( or don't want to )  Please communicate any problems with me so I can adjust the information on the first post too.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## linnell

I'm still looking for Heath_bar to contact me. We're not going until Oct, but there has been no response to my PM. Please PM me, or post here so we can be in contact. Thanks!


----------



## Walt(the man)Lover

Subbing


----------



## miasmomma

Hi! I have been reading the boards for awhile, but haven't really ever posted before. We have just reserved WBC for December 14-21 and would love to join the group. Please let me know what I need to do to participate because I can't pm yet.

Thanks so much and I am sooooo excited!


----------



## Walt(the man)Lover

I pm'd my request for our time at WBC (knowing we would be behind the person checking out on the 6th) and just wanted to post here as well.  Thank you so much for all of your efforts with this endeavor!


----------



## Disneyforus

miasmomma said:


> Hi! I have been reading the boards for awhile, but haven't really ever posted before. We have just reserved WBC for December 14-21 and would love to join the group. Please let me know what I need to do to participate because I can't pm yet.
> 
> Thanks so much and I am sooooo excited!



You have been added to Bin#1!!!
I see you have 10 posts now, so you should be all set to be able to PM!


----------



## Disneyforus

Walt(the man)Lover said:


> I pm'd my request for our time at WBC (knowing we would be behind the person checking out on the 6th) and just wanted to post here as well.  Thank you so much for all of your efforts with this endeavor!



You have been added to Bin #1!

As far as knowing what is in the bin before you go...yes...feel free to post here closer to your date and ask for an update of what is in the bin.


----------



## Cepbush106

We'd love to participate!! We're arriving 8/23 and leaving 8/29!


----------



## miasmomma

I tried pm'ing, but it still won't let me


----------



## NHLFAN

09/10/11-09/15/11

 Please count us in as we allows stop at Costco and Wally World before checking in and normally have plenty of extra items we just leave behind. We check in on Saturday 9/10/11 and checking out on Friday 9/16/11 but will leave the box on 9/15/11.


----------



## Echo queen

I am looking for tooth fairy, this is the person ahead of me on the list for bin #2.  I would like to give you my info.  Thanks


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Sent you a PM


----------



## Disneyforus

Cepbush106 said:


> We'd love to participate!! We're arriving 8/23 and leaving 8/29!



Both of the bins already have people for your dates, I could sign you up for a *partial date* of picking it up on 8/26 and returning it on 8/29.  Let me know if you want to do that or not.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Disneyforus

NHLFAN said:


> 09/10/11-09/15/11
> 
> Please count us in as we allows stop at Costco and Wally World before checking in and normally have plenty of extra items we just leave behind. We check in on Saturday 9/10/11 and checking out on Friday 9/16/11 but will leave the box on 9/15/11.



All set!
Thanks!


----------



## shell8558

Such a wonderful idea!! I just booked for May 26-June 2. I would love to be added to the list! Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

shell8558 said:


> Such a wonderful idea!! I just booked for May 26-June 2. I would love to be added to the list! Thanks!



 You are on the list for bin #1!!!


----------



## shell8558

Thanks!!!!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

We have to postpone our trip as my mom was diagnosed with cancer and will be starting treatment soon.. I won't need the box in August.


----------



## msfuse

I think this is an awesome idea!


----------



## thereallolo

Any plans for the 3rd bin?


----------



## two*little*birds

I would be interested in a 3rd bin if one gets started...


----------



## thereallolo

two*little*birds said:


> I would be interested in a 3rd bin if one gets started...




Looking at your sig, you will be there the week after me.  We leave on Oct 7th.  So, even if there is no 3rd bin, I can leave you with some of our extra stuff


----------



## two*little*birds

thereallolo said:


> Looking at your sig, you will be there the week after me.  We leave on Oct 7th.  So, even if there is no 3rd bin, I can leave you with some of our extra stuff



Heck that works for me... but we need to find someone who can leave a bin for you as well


----------



## Disneyforus

3pletprincesses said:


> We have to postpone our trip as my mom was diagnosed with cancer and will be starting treatment soon.. I won't need the box in August.



I am so sorry to hear about your mom.  Your family will be in my prayers.  We just went through the very thing in the spring, though my Mom in law opted no treatments.  She was diagnosed with Stage 4 cancer 3 weeks before our trip.


----------



## Cepbush106

3pletpricesses PMd me and said they were going on the dates I was and since they canceled to jump on the bin if I could. 

I'm sorry about your mom


----------



## Disneyforus

Cepbush106 said:


> 3pletpricesses PMd me and said they were going on the dates I was and since they canceled to jump on the bin if I could.
> 
> I'm sorry about your mom



I can put you on, what are your dates?


----------



## snowangel72

Bin #2 is now a teal coloured Rubbermaid bin with lime green Mickey heads on it 

It feels more official now.

We are here now and having a fabulous time!!!! We really do love this resort.


----------



## Echo queen

snowangel72 said:


> Bin #2 is now a teal coloured Rubbermaid bin with lime green Mickey heads on it
> 
> It feels more official now.
> 
> We are here now and having a fabulous time!!!! We really do love this resort.



Thanks for the bin, keep having a great time.

Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe, any info?  Thanks


----------



## snowangel72

Echo queen said:


> Thanks for the bin, keep having a great time.
> 
> Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe, any info?  Thanks



I am in one right now! It's very very spacious, lovely actually. I actually prefer the decor over the presidentials. I don't like the light in the presidentials, very very dark. This one is light and airy. It has the master off the kitchen and then down the hall the other way are the two other bedrooms side by side that share a washroom. One bedroom has 2 beds and the the other one has one big bed...not sure of the sizes. It is really lovely in here!!!!


----------



## Echo queen

snowangel72 said:


> I am in one right now! It's very very spacious, lovely actually. I actually prefer the decor over the presidentials. I don't like the light in the presidentials, very very dark. This one is light and airy. It has the master off the kitchen and then down the hall the other way are the two other bedrooms side by side that share a washroom. One bedroom has 2 beds and the the other one has one big bed...not sure of the sizes. It is really lovely in here!!!!



Sounds amazing. What building and what view do you have?  Can post pictures?  Thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

snowangel72 said:


> Bin #2 is now a teal coloured Rubbermaid bin with lime green Mickey heads on it
> 
> It feels more official now.
> 
> We are here now and having a fabulous time!!!! We really do love this resort.



Sweet....  Now we have Blue and Teal twins for our bins.


----------



## Heath_Bar

Anyone know what has been in the bins lately?


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Starting to plan for our trip in early August. Any updates on items in the bin are greatly appreciated.


----------



## snowangel72

Heath_Bar said:


> Anyone know what has been in the bins lately?



I left Bin #2 two days ago. It has oil and vinegar, ponchos, CC (not your's Tootall! It's a new bottle ha), Corona, laundry stuff (you people do too much laundry while on vacay, same thing as in the last bin, tons of laundry stuff), I don't remember what else...

A note to the DH's. Buy disposable plates and cutlery. I did NOT like having to do dishes while on vacation. Next year we will do tons of disposables.


----------



## snowangel72

Please put me down for Bin #1 
March 10, 2012 to March 17, 2012
We are going back!


----------



## mom2allison01

A current inventory of bin #2 if possible would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## snowangel72

mom2allison01 said:


> A current inventory of bin #2 if possible would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!



This bin is pretty new so there's not a ton in there...I left it with lots of alcohol, ponchos, oil and vinegar and laundry stuff. This bin has only been through like 2-3 people. It takes a while to get stuff into it.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

No big deal, but hasn't Bin #2 been going since March without the rubbermaid container? Just wondering if some of the items might be in totes with the bellhop...


----------



## Disneyforus

It sounds like there might have been a box and one bag of items before the plastic tote was bought for bin #2....does someone know if both  were picked up and added to the tote?

and, yes..."Bin/Bags" #2 has been going since March.


----------



## cakebakr

We'd love to sign up for Bin #2 for the open week: Nov 26th - Dec 3rd!  

Thanks,
Cakebakr


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyforus said:


> It sounds like there might have been a box and one bag of items before the plastic tote was bought for bin #2....does someone know if both  were picked up and added to the tote?
> 
> and, yes..."Bin/Bags" #2 has been going since March.



I think I recall someone mentioning that a lot of the items in the "bin" before the plastic tote was added were opened items that ended up getting chucked.  (As in,  open cereal containers.  open condiments,  etc).


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> I think I recall someone mentioning that a lot of the items in the "bin" before the plastic tote was added were opened items that ended up getting chucked.  (As in,  open cereal containers.  open condiments,  etc).



Ahhhh, I missed that.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Disneyforus

cakebakr said:


> We'd love to sign up for Bin #2 for the open week: Nov 26th - Dec 3rd!
> 
> Thanks,
> Cakebakr



I put you on for picking it up on 11/26, but returning it *12/02*, someone else is already scheduled to pick it up on 12/02.  Let me know if that is going to be a problem.


----------



## Echo queen

I am looking for Aaliyah&DominiqueMom, I need your name for bin#2 to leave it in your name.  I leave in 16days


----------



## Xavier's Nana

Hi!  We're coming for the first time January 2-8, 2012.  Please put us down for bin #1.  Thanks!  We're going on the 4 day Dream cruise after so it will definetly be a vacation to remember.


----------



## NHLFAN

Echo queen said:


> I am looking for Aaliyah&DominiqueMom, I need your name for bin#2 to leave it in your name.  I leave in 16days



Hi Echo Queen,

  Aaliyah&DominiqueMom has only posted 2 times on the boards with the last time being 5/31 on page 13 (post#187) on this thread. With only 2 posts she will not be able to PM.
  If you are unable to get connect up with her then shoot us a PM and I'll give you our contact info so we can keep bin#2 moving along as it looks right now we are the next in line after her....Hope that helps.


----------



## Aaliyah&DominiqueMom

Hey Echo Queen,

   I am here. You can simply leave the bin under the name Kingdom LLC because that is the name that my timeshare is under at BC.  I really need to make it to 10 posts  

Thanks


----------



## NHLFAN

Hi Aaliyah&DominiqueMom,

I'll PM you my info...if you can reply back on here so I know that you received it that would be cool.

Thank you and have a great time !


----------



## Echo queen

Aaliyah&DominiqueMom said:


> Hey Echo Queen,
> 
> I am here. You can simply leave the bin under the name Kingdom LLC because that is the name that my timeshare is under at BC.  I really need to make it to 10 posts
> 
> Thanks



Ok I have made note of your info.  Take care and have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## snowangel72

Disneyforus said:


> It sounds like there might have been a box and one bag of items before the plastic tote was bought for bin #2....does someone know if both  were picked up and added to the tote?
> 
> and, yes..."Bin/Bags" #2 has been going since March.



Yes, everything was picked up! No worries! I amalgamated it all into one big rubbermaid that I bought for the group.


----------



## under da UP

FanBloodyTastic idea!

I'm a superduper new kid around here but we'll be at WBC 2/18/2012 until 2/25/2012. If it's available, sign me up! pay it forward will save on extra/overweight baggage fees for the return flight hopefully I'll have 10 posts by then. haha


----------



## marko

Hi, I would like to sign up for Bin #2,  12/26/11-1/02/12.
Thanks!


----------



## Aaliyah&DominiqueMom

NHLFAN,

     I received your PM. I will be sure to make note of it for the trip. Hope to get to my 10 posts by then.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Hey mom2allison01
If you get a chance, any info on the contents would really help Hope you are having fun and not toasting in the heat....


----------



## Disneyforus

under da UP said:


> FanBloodyTastic idea!
> 
> I'm a superduper new kid around here but we'll be at WBC 2/18/2012 until 2/25/2012. If it's available, sign me up! pay it forward will save on extra/overweight baggage fees for the return flight hopefully I'll have 10 posts by then. haha



You are signed up!!


----------



## Disneyforus

marko said:


> Hi, I would like to sign up for Bin #2,  12/26/11-1/02/12.
> Thanks!



Done! Thanks!


----------



## andylcq




----------



## mom2allison01

Tooth Fairy said:


> Hey mom2allison01
> If you get a chance, any info on the contents would really help Hope you are having fun and not toasting in the heat....



It's hot, but it's Disney!

Bin #2 is actually full of great stuff.....
Beer
Whiskey
Ponchos (a ton of them)
night light with extra bulb
scotch tape
mickey puzzle
salt
pepper
mustard
strawberry jello mix
oil
blue tortilla chips
misting bottles (not the fan type)
beach ball
coffee
sugar and non dairy creamer packets
100 calorie bags of popcorn
a few individual serving cups peanut butter (all sealed!)
nature valley chocolate graham crackers, individually wrapped
a few candies (dum dums, starburst)
2 lance crackers packets 
filter free coffee filter

I hope this helps with those planning trips soon!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I will add to the items some next week. Thx for the update! Have fun and stay cool


----------



## mom2allison01

FYI 

When we checked in there were three packets of dishwasher soap. We went to ask for more packets today and we were told as of today the resort is no longer giving out extra packets of dishwasher detergant. So, if you want to use the dishwasher more than three times you will have to purchase your own detergant.


----------



## Echo queen

Thanks for the bin 2 update. It won't be long now.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Thanks for the dishwasher det. update...will grab extra tabs from the tub I just bought from Costco to add to the bin

What about laundry det.? Is it provided?


----------



## mom2allison01

BCR provides 2 packets of laundry soap. There is no laundry soap in the bin. I brought the purex sheets, makes doing laundry so much easier! We also used a laundry basket as an overflow suitcase, so we have a basket to use! 

I also added some applesauce packets and a restaraunt.com certificate to the bin!


----------



## Echo queen

Tooth Fairy said:


> Thanks for the dishwasher det. update...will grab extra tabs from the tub I just bought from Costco to add to the bin
> 
> What about laundry det.? Is it provided?



Thanks and have a great trip.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Thanks. will leave the bin for you on friday the 12th


----------



## Echo queen

We are excited and ready to go I am packing now, there are cloths every where, there is still ironing to be done.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I am right there with you on all that. Our son has been working at Boy Scout camp all summer and is coming home tonight with all the dirty clothes! He will get a couple nights good sleep as we leave early Monday morning.  Hoping the heat lets up a little....


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Just got back and thought I would try to remember what we left in the bin.

Several reg. ponchos & a few disp. kind.
A mickey puzzle
two refillable water bottles for park use.
an inflatable pool ball
several bottles of beer
a bottle of whiskey
cooking oil,olive oil, spray oil
small amount of candy,gum
roll of ritz crackers
disp. plates
small amount of spaghetti noodles
laundry det for 2 loads.
fabric softener for 2 loads
shout stain sheets 
dishwasher tabs
dishwashing liq.
assorted flavor pks for water bottles
a few bottles of water
coffee,swtnlow,a few sugar pks.some pks of dry creamer,perm filter &  disp. ones
peanut butter(individual cups) 
a few individual applesauce
can of apple nectar
nite light and bulbs
scotch tape
waterproof containers for valuables at pool

thats all I can remember right now!


----------



## Echo queen

Here now. This list sums it up.


----------



## Echo queen

Oh tower 5 13th floor fireworks view 3 br deluxe.  Love it.


----------



## lisacat00MN

We have confirmed our stay: March 24th ~ March 31st.  Can we please get added to the list?  Thanks!!


----------



## Disneyforus

lisacat00MN said:


> We have confirmed our stay: March 24th ~ March 31st.  Can we please get added to the list?  Thanks!!



Got you added!

Thanks!


----------



## lisacat00MN

Disneyforus said:


> Got you added!
> 
> Thanks!



THANK YOU!!!  We are super excited!


----------



## Cepbush106

I can't get a hold of Miracle2011, I'm leaving on Mon night... I've tried PMing her with no response, looks like she's only posted once? 

Erin


----------



## Disneyforus

Cepbush106 said:


> I can't get a hold of Miracle2011, I'm leaving on Mon night... I've tried PMing her with no response, looks like she's only posted once?
> 
> Erin



Oh darn!
If you have time, try and reach Trinity 524, they would be next in line after Miracle2011.

If you aren't able to reach either of them before you go, and you aren't going to be having computer access on your vacation then I guess, just leave it with the name Trinity524 (when you leave) and hopefully they will release it to them...when they come looking for it. ?????

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Cepbush106

Disneyforus said:


> Oh darn!
> If you have time, try and reach Trinity 524, they would be next in line after Miracle2011.
> 
> If you aren't able to reach either of them before you go, and you aren't going to be having computer access on your vacation then I guess, just leave it with the name Trinity524 (when you leave) and hopefully they will release it to them...when they come looking for it. ?????
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.



Got a hold of trinity524 and will be leaving it for her


----------



## Disneyforus

Cepbush106 said:


> Got a hold of trinity524 and will be leaving it for her


----------



## Aaliyah&DominiqueMom

I am finally checking out tomorrow and I must say that Bin 2 definitely came in  handy for our vacation. So glad that we made it through the vacation without hurricane Irene coming.  I hope BC PIF is still in tact when we return in two years. 

NHLFAN- Still have not made it to 10 posts, but I will make sure to leave the bin at the check in of tower 1. Hope you enjoy your vacation and the bin as much as we did.


----------



## Echo queen

Aaliyah&DominiqueMom said:


> I am finally checking out tomorrow and I must say that Bin 2 definitely came in  handy for our vacation. So glad that we made it through the vacation without hurricane Irene coming.  I hope BC PIF is still in tact when we return in two years.
> 
> NHLFAN- Still have not made it to 10 posts, but I will make sure to leave the bin at the check in of tower 1. Hope you enjoy your vacation and the bin as much as we did.



I totally agree.


----------



## sandyabernathy

I have PMed you as well.  We would love to be added to the list if only to leave our supplies for an incoming family.


----------



## Disneyforus

sandyabernathy said:


> I have PMed you as well.  We would love to be added to the list if only to leave our supplies for an incoming family.



We don't have an opening for the times you will be there, but if you would like to leave items for a family coming after you, feel free to PM someone who is arriving after you.

Thanks for your interest!!!


----------



## NHLFAN

Aaliyah&DominiqueMom said:


> I am finally checking out tomorrow and I must say that Bin 2 definitely came in  handy for our vacation. So glad that we made it through the vacation without hurricane Irene coming.  I hope BC PIF is still in tact when we return in two years.
> 
> NHLFAN- Still have not made it to 10 posts, but I will make sure to leave the bin at the check in of tower 1. Hope you enjoy your vacation and the bin as much as we did.



Aaliyah&DominiqueMom,

Thank You. I hope you had a great time in Orlando and please stay safe as Irene makes it's way up North (and hopefully back out to sea!).


----------



## Princessbec

I'd love to be added to the list please 11-25 April.


----------



## Disneybound11

I can't believe tomorrow is sept 1! I still don't have enough posts to PM. But DCTooTall, please know that I am here. I am Oct 8-15. Thanks


----------



## mrzrich

Bumped by newbie request


----------



## mmmyb

luvtocookinpa said:


> I love this idea!...we will be checking in 4/16 sat and check out 4/23 sat.  I would be happy to participate!....thanks disneyforus for putting this together!...this is our first stay and we are so excited!



：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：


----------



## mmmyb

mmmyb said:


> ：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：



：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：


----------



## mmmyb

mmmyb said:


> ：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：



：yay：：yay：：yay：：yay：：yay：：yay：：yay：


----------



## mmmyb

mmmyb said:


> ：yay：：yay：：yay：：yay：：yay：：yay：：yay：



：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：


----------



## mmmyb

mrzrich said:


> Bumped by newbie request



：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：


----------



## mmmyb

mmmyb said:


> ：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：



：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：


----------



## mmmyb

mmmyb said:


> ：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：



：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：


----------



## mmmyb

mmmyb said:


> ：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：：dance3：



：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：


----------



## mmmyb

mmmyb said:


> ：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：：香蕉：



：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：


----------



## mmmyb

mmmyb said:


> ：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：：呜呼：



：爱：：爱：：爱：：爱：：爱：：爱：


----------



## dinglefitzberry

What is up with previous posts?


----------



## gumbodumbo

Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2011 #2

11/04 - 11/11 justwinnie
11/13 - 11/18 gumbodumbo
11/18 - 11/23 cjdj4


Hi!  I am gumbodumbo and I would like to get in touch with justwinnie and cjdj4 so I can give justwinnie my information and get cjdj4's information for the #2 Bin.  If anyone can PM them and let them know I am trying to get in touch with them that would be great!!

Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

dinglefitzberry said:


> What is up with previous posts?



They might have been trying to get in their "10" posts so they can PM someone.

Also, I replied to your PM and meant to say:

Go to 
User CP, that will then open your control panel and you can scroll down from there to see your subscribed threads.


----------



## NHLFAN

We had a great time!

Here's what we added to the bin:
bottles of water
bottles of Corona
bottle of ketchup
MNSSHP Map (and candy!)
granola bars
mini-moo creamers
bug spray
more popcorn
25' ethernet cable

Have fun!!!



Tooth Fairy said:


> Just got back and thought I would try to remember what we left in the bin.
> 
> Several reg. ponchos & a few disp. kind.
> A mickey puzzle
> two refillable water bottles for park use.
> an inflatable pool ball
> several bottles of beer
> a bottle of whiskey
> cooking oil,olive oil, spray oil
> small amount of candy,gum
> roll of ritz crackers
> disp. plates
> small amount of spaghetti noodles
> laundry det for 2 loads.
> fabric softener for 2 loads
> shout stain sheets
> dishwasher tabs
> dishwashing liq.
> assorted flavor pks for water bottles
> a few bottles of water
> coffee,swtnlow,a few sugar pks.some pks of dry creamer,perm filter &  disp. ones
> peanut butter(individual cups)
> a few individual applesauce
> can of apple nectar
> nite light and bulbs
> scotch tape
> waterproof containers for valuables at pool
> 
> thats all I can remember right now!


----------



## Simbalic

My DW, 2 DDs and I are coming in Sept 24 to Sept 29.  This will be our first stay, and we just booked last minute through Ebay.  

I love how this was set up, and hope we can use it, and pay it forward as well!

Dan


----------



## DCTooTall

Simbalic said:


> My DW, 2 DDs and I are coming in Sept 24 to Sept 29.  This will be our first stay, and we just booked last minute through Ebay.
> 
> I love how this was set up, and hope we can use it, and pay it forward as well!
> 
> Dan



It looks like Bin #1 has a few days open from the 25th-30th,   so you may want to try and PM Trinity who's vacation starts today to see if they can leave it to you when they leave.   You may also want to contact Heath who is next in line to get their name so you can leave it to them....  or talk to Trinity and see if they can give you the info for them since currently they were supposed to leave it to them.


You lucked out in that there appears to be a last minute opening... the only question is if the person who currently has it is going to be checking online while they are on vacation so that you can arrange to be slotted in.


----------



## Simbalic

DCTooTall said:


> It looks like Bin #1 has a few days open from the 25th-30th,   so you may want to try and PM Trinity who's vacation starts today to see if they can leave it to you when they leave.   You may also want to contact Heath who is next in line to get their name so you can leave it to them....  or talk to Trinity and see if they can give you the info for them since currently they were supposed to leave it to them.
> 
> 
> You lucked out in that there appears to be a last minute opening... the only question is if the person who currently has it is going to be checking online while they are on vacation so that you can arrange to be slotted in.



Thanks for the help!  I sent her a PM, and hopefully Trinity is one of those people who checks her email everyday...even on vacation (sadly, I do)


----------



## linnell

Simbalic said:


> Thanks for the help!  I sent her a PM, and hopefully Trinity is one of those people who checks her email everyday...even on vacation (sadly, I do)



If you get the bin, could you post an inventory list? I go in 3weeks and I'm very curiuos!


----------



## krystalleigh1

I sent you a PM about joining the PIF at Bonnet Creek but haven't heard back from you yet. I'm hoping I can get in on a PIF box when we're there in Feb. We'll be there 2/6-2/13.


----------



## Disneyforus

krystalleigh1 said:


> I sent you a PM about joining the PIF at Bonnet Creek but haven't heard back from you yet. I'm hoping I can get in on a PIF box when we're there in Feb. We'll be there 2/6-2/13.



Sorry!  (life's been a little hectic)
I just added you to bin #2


----------



## krystalleigh1

Disneyforus said:


> Sorry!  (life's been a little hectic)
> I just added you to bin #2



That's ok. I TOTALLY get it. Sometimes I feel like there aren't enough hours in the day. My to-do list is HUGE!


----------



## twoplustwins

please remove us from Nov 12-18.  We have rescheduled our trip until May.  thanks!


----------



## act1980

Hi all.

I am checking into BC in a couple of weeks and wondered if someone would be kind enough to list the inventory for bin #2

Thanks


----------



## Heath_Bar

linnell said:


> If you get the bin, could you post an inventory list? I go in 3weeks and I'm very curiuos!


I go this weekend so I can post a list then!


----------



## Disneyforus

Have some days canceled for this October and November:
10/19 - 10/22
11/12 - 11/18

Anyone interested?


----------



## Disneyforus

twoplustwins said:


> please remove us from Nov 12-18.  We have rescheduled our trip until May.  thanks!



Thanks for letting me know!  I will remove you from November.


----------



## Trinity524

Good Morning!

I am unsure if the person before me left the bin for me, but when I got there, they could not find a bin under my name.  I PM'd the person before me this morning and PM'd the person after me with the hopes that it would be found.

Please PM me if you need my name or if you know what happened.

Thank you.


----------



## DCTooTall

Trinity524 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I am unsure if the person before me left the bin for me, but when I got there, they could not find a bin under my name.  I PM'd the person before me this morning and PM'd the person after me with the hopes that it would be found.
> 
> Please PM me if you need my name or if you know what happened.
> 
> Thank you.



I almost wonder....  Is there a luggage storage at Tower 6 with the Presidential checkin site?   I'm wondering if maybe someone may have put the bin in there for storage?

Assuming things haven't changed,   Bin 1 should be in a 32gal blue rubbermaid tote,  and it also had several LGMH's taped to the side of the bin.


----------



## Disneybound11

Crystaldawn, I want you to know that I have received your PM. I can not PM yet.  Can you please message me back the name you would like me to put on the bin. 

Thanks!


----------



## Trinity524

Still awaiting a response from the person before or after me,  but I asked every other day, all different people and nobody could find it.  Perhaps someone didn't leave my name.  I am hoping that is the case.


----------



## crystaldawn

Are the above dates for bin #2? We are scheduled to have bin two until Oct the 19th, would love to keep it til the 22nd


----------



## crystaldawn

Guess I could have just checked myself on the first post

Looks like it's bin #1. Maybe we should go ahead and sign up for that one too? I mean since we return bin #2 on the 19th... would that be okay?? Or maybe the person after me would like the first bin for the first few days and then can pass that on to the next person and I can leave bin #2 on the 21st when we leave?? LMK


----------



## Heath_Bar

Trinity524 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I am unsure if the person before me left the bin for me, but when I got there, they could not find a bin under my name.  I PM'd the person before me this morning and PM'd the person after me with the hopes that it would be found.
> 
> Please PM me if you need my name or if you know what happened.
> 
> Thank you.





Trinity524 said:


> Still awaiting a response from the person before or after me,  but I asked every other day, all different people and nobody could find it.  Perhaps someone didn't leave my name.  I am hoping that is the case.


I am after you on the list but I never got a PM from you??? 

I am supposed to pick up tub #1 in 2 days and I will be SOOOO bummed if we can't find it!


----------



## Jordicia

Hi disneyforus,
Please could we have bin 1 from 10/19-10/22 please. We arrive on 19th so it would be fab xx 
Many thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## DCTooTall

Heath_Bar said:


> I am after you on the list but I never got a PM from you???
> 
> I am supposed to pick up tub #1 in 2 days and I will be SOOOO bummed if we can't find it!



FYI,  I saw Bin #1 sitting in the bell services at the main building tonight when I went to pick up something else.   If they don't have the name/etc,   Just tell them the blue bin with the Green Mickey heads and they should know which box you are talking about.


----------



## Heath_Bar

Yep, we grabbed it this morning.  DH saw it sitting there when he went to pick up our stroller.  It didn't have my name on it but we took it anyway (it had Erin's name).  I figure with the mix up that was the problem.  But we have it and it is back in rotation!


----------



## linnell

Hooray! I'm so glad it was found! I'm next! One week from today!


----------



## Heath_Bar

I don't have a complete list of what was in the tub as FIL unpacked it while I was at the pool.  But it did have the crockpot, a bunch of rain ponchos, sun screen, some food and drinks, plastic silverware - just a bunch of really handy items!  I'm trying to figure out what items we can add to it.


----------



## mnightin

Hi Disneyforus!

I would be happy to hold on to Bin #2 through 10/21.  We were originally giving it back because someone else had it.

So I can keep it from 10/16-10/21, then leave it on 10/21 for fuzzyjelly to pick up on 10/22.

All the best-

-Megan


----------



## supraman215

I would love the bin from Oct 19-22, we're there from 18-23!


----------



## Disneybound11

.


----------



## Disneyforus

mnightin said:


> Hi Disneyforus!
> 
> I would be happy to hold on to Bin #2 through 10/21.  We were originally giving it back because someone else had it.
> 
> So I can keep it from 10/16-10/21, then leave it on 10/21 for fuzzyjelly to pick up on 10/22.
> 
> All the best-
> 
> -Megan



Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

supraman215 said:


> I would love the bin from Oct 19-22, we're there from 18-23!



I'm sorry but both bins are already accounted for!  Thanks for your interest and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## act1980

Hi all.

I am checking into BC in a week and wondered if someone would be kind enough to list the inventory for bin #2

Thanks


----------



## MapleGirl

DH and I are signed up for the last week of April.  We're very excited!  This will be our first trip to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## justwinnie

act1980 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am checking into BC in a week and wondered if someone would be kind enough to list the inventory for bin #2
> 
> Thanks



Hey, I follow you for bin #2!  I'll PM you my info.  
Have a great flight and a great vacation!

My Star Wars obsessed boy wanted me to add these..


----------



## mnightin

I'm here but they can't seem to find bin #2. I've checked with bldg 1 and bldg 6 but no luck.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DCTooTall

mnightin said:


> I'm here but they can't seem to find bin #2. I've checked with bldg 1 and bldg 6 but no luck.  Any suggestions?



Bin #2 should be with crystalDawn right now according to the list on post 1.

Bin #1 which it shows you should have....     not sure other than to maybe ping the person before you to confirm where they left it.

If it helps,   Bin #1 is in a dark blue Rubbermaid tote w/ Lime Green mickey Heads taped to the sides.   It may help them locate it if you describe the bin if your name isn't on it for some reason.  

You may also want to doublecheck with the front desk.   I think they may also have a room behind the check in desk where they will store stuff,   even though most of us are using the Bell Services desk/podium to transfer the bin.


----------



## crystaldawn

Yes, I have bin#2 right now. Hope you find bin #1!!


----------



## linnell

We left bin #1 for you with bell hops in the main building. Blue bin with your name on it.


----------



## snowangel72

Please put me down for bin #1 March 10-17, 2012

We are on again! YAY!


----------



## mnightin

So sorry if I caused concern.  I asked the front desk 3 different times and swore it was here.  I finally found the bell hop luggage storage area and claimed it.

Lots of great things in there!  Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## gumbodumbo

Hi!  I do not have enough posts to PM so if CJDJ4 or Just Winnie can PM me their contact information, I will call them.  I am gumbodumbo and have Bin#2 inbetween them.  JustWinnie sent me a PM this morning but I cannot reply to her until I have 10 posts.  I think I will randomly post so I can try to get my numbers up but I need to touch base with CJDJ4 too!!  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gumbodumbo

Can anyone tell me what Bin #2 looks like and where it usually is kept


----------



## medevilgirl

We'll see who the first person ends up being and see what they would like to do as far as a storage device. If I am toward the beginning, I don't have a problem bringing a small tote to leave, along with a roll of tape to attach a name tag onto the box.


----------



## DCTooTall

gumbodumbo said:


> Can anyone tell me what Bin #2 looks like and where it usually is kept



  Bin #2 is a Green Sterilite tote with several LGMH's taped to it.

 The bins are usually traded via the Bell station at the main checkin lobby.  (They are the ones with the podium in the round-about covered area between the lobby and activities buildings).


btw...  looks like you got your 10 posts.  Congrats! 



medevilgirl said:


> We'll see who the first person ends up being and see what they would like to do as far as a storage device. If I am toward the beginning, I don't have a problem bringing a small tote to leave, along with a roll of tape to attach a name tag onto the box.




wow... deja Vu.....   that sounds awefully familiar....


----------



## sabmom

We are going to be there from 02/10 to 02/18 and would be interested in Bin #1 from 02/13 to 02/17 so that we can leave as much stuff behind as possible and not throw it away.  Love the idea of pass it along - genius. 

Now that we are officially going  , maybe I'll actually come out of lurker status and start posting.


----------



## mrs.basil

If Bin #1 is still available for 11/12-11/18, I'd love to participate!


----------



## DCTooTall

mrs.basil said:


> If Bin #1 is still available for 11/12-11/18, I'd love to participate!



Since I leave in the morning,   PM me who to leave it for and I'm sure we can squeeze you in between the end of my trip and the person I was going to leave it for.


----------



## mrs.basil

Thanks!  PM sent


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Hi Disneyforus,
Sent you a PM re: a stay next June 29 - July 5, 2012.  Would love to participate.  Thanks.
Gretchen


----------



## Disneyforus

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Hi Disneyforus,
> Sent you a PM re: a stay next June 29 - July 5, 2012.  Would love to participate.  Thanks.
> Gretchen



Gotcha!


----------



## Disneyforus

sabmom said:


> We are going to be there from 02/10 to 02/18 and would be interested in Bin #1 from 02/13 to 02/17 so that we can leave as much stuff behind as possible and not throw it away.  Love the idea of pass it along - genius.
> 
> Now that we are officially going  , maybe I'll actually come out of lurker status and start posting.



I put you down for bin #1 
Pick it up 2/13 and drop it back off 2/18.  If you want to bring it back on 2/17, as you mentioned that is fine too. (the next person won't pick be picking it up until 2/18)

Happy that you are out of lurker status too!


----------



## snowangel72

Please remove me from bin #1...yes AGAIN. Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! things are up and down here so we have postponed til July. SORRY!

03/10 - 03/17 snowangel72


----------



## justwinnie

I am sad to report that bin #2 is missing. 

I checked in on 11/4 and have been asking at the front desk and bell services daily, spending at least 30 minutes of each day just waiting around for them to search.   I gave a description of a green plastic box.  I give up- I check out super early and don't have time to wait during my last couple of days. 

I didn't report it sooner in the hopes that it would turn up

I will start another bin 2, but will probably only have a plastic bag avail- no actual bin. 

.


----------



## crystaldawn

act1980 had the bin after us. Maybe pm her and see where she left it for sure??

I had also left an additional bag of things after I left the bin, bell hop services could not find them for her the next day


----------



## DCTooTall

justwinnie said:


> I am sad to report that bin #2 is missing.
> 
> I checked in on 11/4 and have been asking at the front desk and bell services daily, spending at least 30 minutes of each day just waiting around for them to search.   I gave a description of a green plastic box.  I give up- I check out super early and don't have time to wait during my last couple of days.
> 
> I didn't report it sooner in the hopes that it would turn up
> 
> I will start another bin 2, but will probably only have a plastic bag avail- no actual bin.
> 
> .



Did you check with Bell Services at Tower 6?   I found Bin #1 there,    and if act1980 was the one before you,   with all their questions the past several months about Presidential units,  I wouldn't be surprised if they left it there instead of at the main checkin.


----------



## snowangel72

justwinnie said:


> I am sad to report that bin #2 is missing.
> 
> I checked in on 11/4 and have been asking at the front desk and bell services daily, spending at least 30 minutes of each day just waiting around for them to search.   I gave a description of a green plastic box.  I give up- I check out super early and don't have time to wait during my last couple of days.
> 
> I didn't report it sooner in the hopes that it would turn up
> 
> I will start another bin 2, but will probably only have a plastic bag avail- no actual bin.
> 
> .



This is very sad  I bought that bin and set it up. IT IS TEAL NOT GREEN and it is a LARGE RUBBERMAID container NOT a box.  It is bluey-green. If they are looking for GREEN box they will not find it. It's more blue than green. It has lime green mickey heads on it! You can ask at bell services at the main building and GO IN the backroom or at least pop your head in the room and POINT to it. It is HUGE and not difficult to misplace unless the last person didn't return it to Bell Services then it would have been tossed in the garbage by the maids.


----------



## justwinnie

I did pm the previous person but no reply.  I had received a message from them last Thursday saying it would be left at the main bell services.   If I have time, I will try bldg #6, but is there staff there?  I haven't seen any at the desk in my building. 

I did specify it was a green plastic storage tote, not box. I don't know if saying teal will really make a difference.  I have not tried to go in their storage room. Again, if I have time , I will try again at the main bell svcs and try to go in.  

I honestly feel like I've spent a lot of my time searching for this, 30+ minutes PER day, and over an hour at check-in!  I have 3 young kids and they aren't very patient.  At this point, I don't need anything in the bin. 

I leave at 5 AM on Friday, so I really don't have much more time to ask for the bin.


----------



## MapleGirl

justwinnie said:


> I did pm the previous person but no reply.  I had received a message from them last Thursday saying it would be left at the main bell services.   If I have time, I will try bldg #6, but is there staff there?  I haven't seen any at the desk in my building.
> 
> I did specify it was a green plastic storage tote, not box. I don't know if saying teal will really make a difference.  I have not tried to go in their storage room. Again, if I have time , I will try again at the main bell svcs and try to go in.
> 
> I honestly feel like I've spent a lot of my time searching for this, 30+ minutes PER day, and over an hour at check-in!  I have 3 young kids and they aren't very patient.  At this point, I don't need anything in the bin.
> 
> I leave at 5 AM on Friday, so I really don't have much more time to ask for the bin.



Thanks for trying so hard to find it Winnie and spending so much of your vacation looking.    I hope it turns up.


----------



## Disneyforus

justwinnie said:


> I did pm the previous person but no reply.  I had received a message from them last Thursday saying it would be left at the main bell services.   If I have time, I will try bldg #6, but is there staff there?  I haven't seen any at the desk in my building.
> 
> I did specify it was a green plastic storage tote, not box. I don't know if saying teal will really make a difference.  I have not tried to go in their storage room. Again, if I have time , I will try again at the main bell svcs and try to go in.
> 
> I honestly feel like I've spent a lot of my time searching for this, 30+ minutes PER day, and over an hour at check-in!  I have 3 young kids and they aren't very patient.  At this point, I don't need anything in the bin.
> 
> I leave at 5 AM on Friday, so I really don't have much more time to ask for the bin.



So sorry you have had to spend so much of your vacation looking for the missing bin! I hope you enjoy the rest of your vacation!!  Thanks again for all your effort. I will try and reach them and see if we can get things back on track for the next family.


----------



## Disneyforus

snowangel72 said:


> Please remove me from bin #1...yes AGAIN. Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! things are up and down here so we have postponed til July. SORRY!
> 
> 03/10 - 03/17 snowangel72



No worries!  Hope you get rescheduled soon!


----------



## DCTooTall

Tower 6 has it's own checkin lobby for presidential units,  complete with their own staffed bell services.

Let me know if you get a chance to swing by Tower 6 Thursday before you check out.   If you don't,   just PM your info and the info for the person after you and I'll inquire next time I run thru the lobby and see if I can switch the names on it if needed.


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> Tower 6 has it's own checkin lobby for presidential units,  complete with their own staffed bell services.
> 
> Let me know if you get a chance to swing by Tower 6 Thursday before you check out.   If you don't,   just PM your info and the info for the person after you and I'll inquire next time I run thru the lobby and see if I can switch the names on it if needed.



Thanks so much!


----------



## justwinnie

Still no Bin 2. 

I checked one last time tonight and was not able to find it at the main bell svcs.

DCTooTall- I sent you a pm with gumbodumbo's info incase you can check bldg 6 for us. 

I feel bad this happened. Overall, this trip has not been the best with all of us getting sick with colds and stuff.


----------



## justwinnie

I started a new "bin" 2.  It's a tan colored reusable grocery bag. 

I included glow sticks, laundry detergent, plastic forks, quart size zip bags, a few drinks and snacks, some temporary tattoos, small kid toys (goody bag type), small scented candle, travel pack of Clorox wipes, wet ones hand wipes, and some other stuff I can't remember. 

Hopefully the front desk will give it to gumbumbo!  I had to leave it there bc no one was at bell services when I was leaving early in the morning.


----------



## Disneyforus

justwinnie said:


> I started a new "bin" 2.  It's a tan colored reusable grocery bag.
> 
> I included glow sticks, laundry detergent, plastic forks, quart size zip bags, a few drinks and snacks, some temporary tattoos, small kid toys (goody bag type), small scented candle, travel pack of Clorox wipes, wet ones hand wipes, and some other stuff I can't remember.
> 
> Hopefully the front desk will give it to gumbumbo!  I had to leave it there bc no one was at bell services when I was leaving early in the morning.



Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## DCTooTall

Just FYI,

  I asked at Tower 6 if they had the other bin when I dropped off bin #1 and they took a quick look and said they didn't have it over in that tower either.   Admittedly,   it was during check-out rush,  so they may just not have seen it....


----------



## mickeytattoo95

Can someone help me figure something out?  I've been in touch with the person leaving bin #1 for me, but I can't seem to contact the person after me.  

11/18 - 11/25 mickeytattoo95
11/27 - 12/06 can't wait to go!
12/06 - 12/13 Walt(the man)Lover

Is "can't wait to go!" really a DISer?  I tried sending a PM to that name a month ago.  Will you clarify who I am to leave the bin for?  I'm just paranoid about not having the specific name labeled on it.  I don't want it lost like #2.

TIA!


----------



## DCTooTall

mickeytattoo95 said:


> Can someone help me figure something out?  I've been in touch with the person leaving bin #1 for me, but I can't seem to contact the person after me.
> 
> 11/18 - 11/25 mickeytattoo95
> 11/27 - 12/06 can't wait to go!
> 12/06 - 12/13 Walt(the man)Lover
> 
> Is "can't wait to go!" really a DISer?  I tried sending a PM to that name a month ago.  Will you clarify who I am to leave the bin for?  I'm just paranoid about not having the specific name labeled on it.  I don't want it lost like #2.
> 
> TIA!



http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=85556


If they don't answer,  you may want to go ahead and contact the person after them as well.   IMHO,   if you make a good faith effort to make sure you have the information for the person after you but are unable to get a response from them,   then it's perfectly acceptable to skip them and leave it addressed to the person next on the list.


----------



## mickeytattoo95

Thanks!  I sent another message.  I'll go ahead and contact the next one down and leave it for Walt(the man)Lover if I never hear back from the one after me.


----------



## mickeytattoo95

I haven't gotten a response from "can't wait to go!" so I'll plan on leaving it for Walt(the man)Lover.  We've PM'd and she actually wants it on December 4th, but was down for the 6th.  I'll still wait to see if "can't wait to go!" responds, but if not, I've got Walt(the man)Lover's info to label the bin.  

While I'm thinking about it, are there labels and a sharpie in the bin or should I bring some?


----------



## DCTooTall

mickeytattoo95 said:


> While I'm thinking about it, are there labels and a sharpie in the bin or should I bring some?



Sometime in the past 6 months the sharpies I had put in Bin #1 have disappeared.   There is still however some tape in there.   People have been using the pens in the room along with a sheet of paper from the notepads by the phones to leave the next person's info.


----------



## miasmomma

Any update on the contents of Bin #1? Trying to plan and pack! 18 days!


----------



## Jordicia

Hi after a fantastic stay last month we have decided to return next year. It is a while away but if we leave it too long we might not get one again  Could we have one of the bins from 09/29/12-10/08/12 please


----------



## cakebakr

Well looks like there is no Bin #2.  The front desk nor bell services had anything remotely like a reusable tan grocery bag or anything with my name on it.  I have not been able to contact StinkyPete to get his name for anything we might have to leave this Saturday.


----------



## Disneyforus

Ok, lets see where everything stands with the bins.

Bin #1
should have been left on 12/6 by can't wait to go, for Walt(the man)lover *Did that happen?*

Bin#2 missing in action, but a cloth bag was started
*Did Stinky_Pete find it (12/2-12/9)?
*
And Marko was to be next on the list for 12/26-1/2, *have you had contact with Stinky_Pete?*

Want to get this all straight!

If those parties involved could please give us all an update that would be great!

This bins were started in the spring and have been going strong, lets keep it that way!!!


----------



## Walt(the man)Lover

I have bin one now and retrieved it with no problems. Just used the crock pot to make pulled pork last night. Thanks to all who contributed to the bin.  I plan on leaving it for miasmomma when we leave on the 13th at tower 6 bell services. Thanks again!  Having a great time. Will try to lust contents soon. Crock pot and lots of ponchos as well as salt and pepper, syrup, Pam, tide, and clean and free fabric sheets to name a bit.


----------



## Disneyforus

Walt(the man)Lover said:


> I have bin one now and retrieved it with no problems. Just used the crock pot to make pulled pork last night. Thanks to all who contributed to the bin.  I plan on leaving it for miasmomma when we leave on the 13th at tower 6 bell services. Thanks again!  Having a great time. Will try to lust contents soon. Crock pot and lots of ponchos as well as salt and pepper, syrup, Pam, tide, and clean and free fabric sheets to name a bit.



Wonderful and thanks for the update! Enjoy the rest of your trip!!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Can I reserve Bin #1 for May 19th-25th, 2012?

Thanks!


----------



## miasmomma

Walt(the man)Lover said:


> I have bin one now and retrieved it with no problems. Just used the crock pot to make pulled pork last night. Thanks to all who contributed to the bin.  I plan on leaving it for miasmomma when we leave on the 13th at tower 6 bell services. Thanks again!  Having a great time. Will try to lust contents soon. Crock pot and lots of ponchos as well as salt and pepper, syrup, Pam, tide, and clean and free fabric sheets to name a bit.


Hey Hon!
So glad you made it! Hope you're not too pooped after all your traveling!  There's a crock pot in the bin???? Let me know because we are leaving in 5 days and was planning on bringing one. Have a blast!


----------



## miasmomma

lovewdwdvc who is next in line after me but did not get a reply. If you see this please PM me so I will know who to leave Bin#1 for on Dec. 21. 

Leaving in 5 days!!!!


----------



## Bonniec

I'll be there January 20-27. Any openings?


----------



## marko

I am signed up for bin #2 for 12-26 to 1-1. It appears to be lost in action, so if bin #1 happens to become available on those dates I would love to have it. Let me know. I will keep my eye on the thread just in case.


----------



## miasmomma

I have tried Pm'ing lovewdwdvc twice and disneyforus to see who to leave bin #1 for. Is anyone out there?     I leave Tuesday and would really like to go ahead and make label for bin. 

So excited I can't stand it!


----------



## DCTooTall

miasmomma said:


> I have tried Pm'ing lovewdwdvc twice and disneyforus to see who to leave bin #1 for. Is anyone out there?     I leave Tuesday and would really like to go ahead and make label for bin.
> 
> So excited I can't stand it!




I'm personally of the belief that if you can't get in contact with the person after you,    you should try and contact the next person on the list so that we can just skip over the non-responder and keep things flowing.


----------



## miasmomma

DCTooTall said:


> I'm personally of the belief that if you can't get in contact with the person after you,    you should try and contact the next person on the list so that we can just skip over the non-responder and keep things flowing.



Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

miasmomma said:


> I have tried Pm'ing lovewdwdvc twice and disneyforus to see who to leave bin #1 for. Is anyone out there?     I leave Tuesday and would really like to go ahead and make label for bin.
> 
> So excited I can't stand it!



I Pm'd you...yes, please contact the next person so we can keep the bin moving along!

Thanks!

(I am studying for "FINALS" right now, and haven't had as much time to keep up with things.  I am done 12/19 and will try to catch up with everything.I know there are a few of you I need to slot in yet.)


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Disneyforus said:


> I Pm'd you...yes, please contact the next person so we can keep the bin moving along!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (I am studying for "FINALS" right now, and haven't had as much time to keep up with things.  I am done 12/19 and will try to catch up with everything.I know there are a few of you I need to slot in yet.)



Good Luck to you on your finals.  And Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to All!
gRETCHEN


----------



## Bonniec

So....any openings for January 20-27?


----------



## dmariella88

sub'ing... planning on staying at BC at the end of 2012


----------



## justwinnie

cakebakr said:


> Well looks like there is no Bin #2.  The front desk nor bell services had anything remotely like a reusable tan grocery bag or anything with my name on it.  I have not been able to contact StinkyPete to get his name for anything we might have to leave this Saturday.




Well, that's a bummer that my re-started Bin #2 seemed to be lost as well.


----------



## DCTooTall

Bonniec said:


> So....any openings for January 20-27?



Looking at the list on the first post,   it looks like both bins are taken during those dates.


----------



## Disneyforus

Bonniec said:


> So....any openings for January 20-27?



Sorry, but both bins are already accounted for.

Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Bonniec

NP, thanks


----------



## NHLFAN

Just scored Bonnet Creek today for 12/30-1/2/12  
  If bin#2 doesn't shows up by then I'll leave our extras for "ganandem" on 1/2 and hopeful what Marko leaves it will be a decent bin again to start off the New Year!

Hope that helps-


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

That's very nice of you, NHLFAN.
Have a great stay & Merry Christmas!


----------



## marko

I'm just checking in to see if miamom was able to connect with the next person. I was on the list for bin #2 for 12/26 to 1/1 and would love to be in line for bin 1 if it happens to become available.


----------



## Disneyforus

NHLFAN said:


> Just scored Bonnet Creek today for 12/30-1/2/12
> If bin#2 doesn't shows up by then I'll leave our extras for "ganandem" on 1/2 and hopeful what Marko leaves it will be a decent bin again to start off the New Year!
> 
> Hope that helps-



That would be amazing!  We were going along really good for awhile.


----------



## Disneyforus

marko said:


> I'm just checking in to see if miamom was able to connect with the next person. I was on the list for bin #2 for 12/26 to 1/1 and would love to be in line for bin 1 if it happens to become available.



I'm so sorry that the BIN is MIA...that's a real bummer
If you think you might have some items to leave to help get our BIN 2 restarted contact "ganandem" for contact info.  You could just leave it in some type of bag and then they can add it to the items that NHLFAN is going to leave.

Again, I'm really sorry that the bin is missing for you.

Have a gret trip, Bonnet Creek is such a nice resort!


----------



## Baloobus

Bumping in order to hopefully catch Xavier's Nana's eye....paging Xavier's Nana...


----------



## phoebezoemamma

Hi, I am not sure how to contact the person before me. I was able to reach the person after me and I have that set up. Just not sure how to get the bin from ganandem on 1/21/12. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## katallo

Would like to request a bin from 4/11 - 4/18.  Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

phoebezoemamma said:


> Hi, I am not sure how to contact the person before me. I was able to reach the person after me and I have that set up. Just not sure how to get the bin from ganandem on 1/21/12. Any help is appreciated.



Ganandem needs your name to put on the Bin.  You can PM them and share the info, and then just pick it up in the storage area by Bell Services when you get there.

Let us know if you need anything else!


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> Would like to request a bin from 4/11 - 4/18.  Thanks



Got you down!


----------



## 2wins

Hello,

Can we request to get in on pay it forward?  We will be there 6-6 to 6-13.
I did this in 2010 and it was wonderful.

Thanks


----------



## billash

Hi,

We are going to be there 1/30 - 2/4.   Anything available?


----------



## coachb

We just exchanged into BC Sat 7/28 to Sat 8/4. Any way I can get in on this great idea?


----------



## Disneyforus

2wins said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can we request to get in on pay it forward?  We will be there 6-6 to 6-13.
> I did this in 2010 and it was wonderful.
> 
> Thanks





billash said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are going to be there 1/30 - 2/4.   Anything available?





coachb said:


> We just exchanged into BC Sat 7/28 to Sat 8/4. Any way I can get in on this great idea?




Got you all added!!


----------



## lisacat00MN

It may not matter a lot, but could you adjust our start day to 3/23?  We extended our vacation by a couple days!  Thanks!


----------



## KYoung2000

DisneyForUs -

My trip plans have changed.  Was wondering if you can switch my signup for Bin #1 from my current scheduled 5-12 date to  the open slot of 4/27 - 5/5?

Thanks !!  

KYoung2000


----------



## darbykoby

I am also new at posting although I read Disboards a lot.  This will also be my family's first time at Bonnet Creek as we have generally stayed at Disney resorts in the past.  This bin idea sounds great as we always end up buying paper products and pool toys once we get to Florida.  Could you please add me to the list for November 18 - 22?


----------



## Disneyforus

lisacat00MN said:


> It may not matter a lot, but could you adjust our start day to 3/23?  We extended our vacation by a couple days!  Thanks!





KYoung2000 said:


> DisneyForUs -
> 
> My trip plans have changed.  Was wondering if you can switch my signup for Bin #1 from my current scheduled 5-12 date to  the open slot of 4/27 - 5/5?
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> KYoung2000





darbykoby said:


> I am also new at posting although I read Disboards a lot.  This will also be my family's first time at Bonnet Creek as we have generally stayed at Disney resorts in the past.  This bin idea sounds great as we always end up buying paper products and pool toys once we get to Florida.  Could you please add me to the list for November 18 - 22?



You are All updated!


----------



## Jessfromjersey

What a spectacular idea and even more spectacular participants!  The generosity and kindness is awesome!  

Just book BC for 10/6/12 thru 10/12/12....first time there ans SO excited!  Can I be a part of PIF for that time period?


----------



## Disneyforus

Jessfromjersey said:


> What a spectacular idea and even more spectacular participants!  The generosity and kindness is awesome!
> 
> Just book BC for 10/6/12 thru 10/12/12....first time there ans SO excited!  Can I be a part of PIF for that time period?



You have been added to bin #2!

Your "first trip to Disney" is such a special time, I am sure you will really enjoy Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Jessfromjersey

Disneyforus said:


> You have been added to bin #2!
> 
> Your "first trip to Disney" is such a special time, I am sure you will really enjoy Bonnet Creek.



Thank you!  I have been to Disney as a kid...and took DD in April '10 for 2 days while driving thru Orlando. She was only 2 so although she had a great time...she doesn't really remember much.  Also, I was pregnant with my son at the time of our mini trip and wasn't able to go on very much.  An old friend is renting us her time share for almost nothing, as WBC, so I couldn't be more excited!  Looking forward to staying there as much as visiting the parks!  Best part of stayin at WBC with little ones??


----------



## nancy155

What a wonderful idea!  We always have laundry and dish detergent left over as well as non-perishables when we go anywhere and hope they are able to be used by someone when we leave and not just thrown away.  So this is such a fabulous way to ensure someone gets benefit!  
I see someone is in 7/28/12-8/4/2012 slot, but could you add us to bin #2?  I did pm you as well.

Thank you for organizing this and hope to be a part of it.


----------



## nancy155

I see I am too late for bin#2.  That is okay..  I will donate to the food bank as earlier suggested, glad to hear that is available.,or I can get with Coach and place items into their box for the next guest... who knows...


----------



## Mommytink

We will be there July 17-25 if there are any openings.


----------



## lifeisgood1396

Hi we will be at Bonnet Creek this year from March 17th until March 24th and would like to participate if open.  This is a great idea!


----------



## Disneyforus

nancy155 said:


> I see I am too late for bin#2.  That is okay..  I will donate to the food bank as earlier suggested, glad to hear that is available.,or I can get with Coach and place items into their box for the next guest... who knows...



Sorry, keep checking back....people change plans all the time. 





Mommytink said:


> We will be there July 17-25 if there are any openings.



I added you to Bin #1



lifeisgood1396 said:


> Hi we will be at Bonnet Creek this year from March 17th until March 24th and would like to participate if open.  This is a great idea!



I added you to Bin #1 as well


----------



## Echo queen

Is it me or are car rentals up this year?  The best rate for my 9 day rental is $380For a standard car. What are y'all seeing?


----------



## Echo queen

Oh can I get the bin for may 30 to june 3rd?  Thanks


----------



## kristennn

KYoung2000 said:


> DisneyForUs -
> 
> My trip plans have changed.  Was wondering if you can switch my signup for Bin #1 from my current scheduled 5-12 date to  the open slot of 4/27 - 5/5?
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> KYoung2000




 If this opens up 5/5-5/12 we'd love to take that slot!


----------



## kkandaj

This is a great idea!  I just sent a pm for May 12-19th, as it looks like that week is available.


----------



## Disneyforus

Echo queen said:


> Oh can I get the bin for may 30 to june 3rd?  Thanks




You are all set for Bin #2 




kristennn said:


> If this opens up 5/5-5/12 we'd love to take that slot!




Actually, Bin #2 is open for that time, so I added you! 




kkandaj said:


> This is a great idea!  I just sent a pm for May 12-19th, as it looks like that week is available.



Gotcha for Bin #2


----------



## Disneyforus

Echo queen said:


> Is it me or are car rentals up this year?  The best rate for my 9 day rental is $380For a standard car. What are y'all seeing?



Have you tried carrentalmomma.com? 

We can't decide if we are flying or driving, so I haven't looked at prices for car rental. We'll be there a couple weeks before you.  We would need a mini van for 7 days, so that is going to be even higher.


----------



## Echo queen

Disneyforus said:


> Have you tried carrentalmomma.com?
> 
> We can't decide if we are flying or driving, so I haven't looked at prices for car rental. We'll be there a couple weeks before you.  We would need a mini van for 7 days, so that is going to be even higher.



No deal with carrentalmomam maybe when my date is closer.


----------



## nancy155

Echo queen said:


> Is it me or are car rentals up this year?  The best rate for my 9 day rental is $380For a standard car. What are y'all seeing?



I found a rental through Orbitz (Budget) for $179 base for the week premium car total with taxes and fees $230.00.  So I booked it as everywhere else I checked was around $380.00 for the week! EEK


----------



## Echo queen

nancy155 said:


> I found a rental through Orbitz (Budget) for $179 base for the week premium car total with taxes and fees $230.00.  So I booked it as everywhere else I checked was around $380.00 for the week! EEK



Orbitz economy $634  NOT  no luck with carrentalmomam.


----------



## kkandaj

Thank you Disneyforus!

I told my husband it will almost be like Christmas--getting to the resort with a surprise package waiting for us!  He didn't seem very impressed until I told him that there had been beer and alcohol left in it before.  


DS has severe food allergies, one of the reasons we don't stay onsite.  We have to make 95% of his food from scratch--even on vacation--so I am SOOOO thankful for the crock pot.  That will be such a blessing for us!

Thanks to all of you who have participated in this.  I can't wait to contribute!


----------



## Echo queen

kkandaj said:


> Thank you Disneyforus!
> 
> I told my husband it will almost be like Christmas--getting to the resort with a surprise package waiting for us!  He didn't seem very impressed until I told him that there had been beer and alcohol left in it before.
> 
> 
> DS has severe food allergies, one of the reasons we don't stay onsite.  We have to make 95% of his food from scratch--even on vacation--so I am SOOOO thankful for the crock pot.  That will be such a blessing for us!
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have participated in this.  I can't wait to contribute!



Yes last year my dh did find beerand we left some to.  I didn't tell my family about it until we picked it up


----------



## kkandaj

We got a minivan through Budget for $302 from May 12-19th. I used the codes from the transportation board "April 2012 rates" or some thread name like that. Hope this helps!


----------



## My2Monkeys

Is bin 2 still available for 5/19-5/26? If yes, I'd love to be added to the list! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Disneyforus

Echo queen said:


> No deal with carrentalmomam maybe when my date is closer.



My bad, it is actually "rental car momma"...woops.  I did find a minivan for our dates for about $380 for 8 days.


----------



## Disneyforus

My2Monkeys said:


> Is bin 2 still available for 5/19-5/26? If yes, I'd love to be added to the list!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Bin 2 was available, so you have been added


----------



## My2Monkeys

Disneyforus said:


> Bin 2 was available, so you have been added



Great! Thanks again!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Any update on Bin #2?  I'm signed up for it in mid-February, but I noted a few weeks ago that it seemed to be among the missing. Has it been found, or restarted?


----------



## Disneyforus

jaysmom4285 said:


> Any update on Bin #2?  I'm signed up for it in mid-February, but I noted a few weeks ago that it seemed to be among the missing. Has it been found, or restarted?



It was restarted.  Maybe we will get an update on that in the next few days.  Both bins were due to be left yesterday (1/8).  We have a little gap here for the next week or so before the next people are due to pick up the bins, and I am expecting to hear that there are no problems.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

My fingers are crossed that all goes well....
Thanks for keeping this going, Disneyforus - and all those who have helped!
Gretchen


----------



## billash

Hi phoebezoemamma,

I cant PM you since my post count is to low.  Can you PM me so i can respond with my last name so that you can place bin#2 with the bell hop for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Disneyforus

billash said:


> Hi phoebezoemamma,
> 
> I cant PM you since my post count is to low.  Can you PM me so i can respond with my last name so that you can place bin#2 with the bell hop for me?
> 
> Thanks.



I just sent them a PM, and asked them to PM you!


----------



## My2Monkeys

Maybe we could get an update on the bin contents when its convenient for someone? (I didn't see a recent update...)

Thanks!!


----------



## dinglefitzberry

I will be arriving January 29th.  I will give an update if nobody has done it before then.  Can't wait.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

dinglefitzberry said:


> I will be arriving January 29th.  I will give an update if nobody has done it before then.  Can't wait.



Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## My2Monkeys

dinglefitzberry said:


> I will be arriving January 29th.  I will give an update if nobody has done it before then.  Can't wait.



Thanks! Have a great trip!!


----------



## NHLFAN

NHLFAN said:


> Just scored Bonnet Creek today for 12/30-1/2/12
> If bin#2 doesn't shows up by then I'll leave our extras for "ganandem" on 1/2 and hopeful what Marko leaves it will be a decent bin again to start off the New Year!
> 
> Hope that helps-




Bin#2 update ?

 Being there for just the weekend we never found the time to go offsite and pick up another replacement bin for the missing Bin#2. Not sure if Marko or ganandem was able was grab one either so it's unclear if Bin#2 is back in the rotation...


----------



## krystalleigh1

I'm trying to get a hold of billash to give them my info for when they leave the bin for me. Did billash ever get a hold of phoebezoemamma? 

Billash please e-mail me or PM me when you see this. I know your post count is low-if you get it up to 10 posts you should be able to PM : )


----------



## jennib

I'd love to be added to the list.  We will be there from July 9-15th.  Thanks!


----------



## Mommydust

So... pretty certain the slots for bins have already been filled, but if any are available from 1/24 till 2/1, I'd be interested.


----------



## Disneyforus

jennib said:


> I'd love to be added to the list.  We will be there from July 9-15th.  Thanks!



You have been added to bin #1



Mommydust said:


> So... pretty certain the slots for bins have already been filled, but if any are available from 1/24 till 2/1, I'd be interested.



Yes, both bins are accounted for, sorry...enjoy your trip!


----------



## luallyn

I would love to participate and be put on the list for bin #1 for 3/9/12 thru 3/16/12

Thanks.

Luallyn


----------



## sandals99

is a bin available for April 13, 2012 to April 27, 2012?


thanks,


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

MY trip dates have change so can you please remove me from Bin #1.

We will now be there June 9-16 and I see the bin is already claimed through June 13.  I could add my stuff to it if I can coordinate with The person leaving June 13th.

Thanks!


----------



## Jessfromjersey

Jessfromjersey said:


> What a spectacular idea and even more spectacular participants!  The generosity and kindness is awesome!
> 
> Just book BC for 10/6/12 thru 10/12/12....first time there ans SO excited!  Can I be a part of PIF for that time period?





Disneyforus said:


> You have been added to bin #2!
> 
> Your "first trip to Disney" is such a special time, I am sure you will really enjoy Bonnet Creek.



Looks like my in laws and sister-in-law would now like to join us in Oct. We are no longer staying at Bonnet Creek.....so kindly remove me from the list. . I still think its an awesome idea!  Safe travels!


----------



## dinglefitzberry

I am looking for information from sabmom.  I will be leaving the bin for you but need your information.

I left PM but no response.  If anyone has contact with them, ask them to PM me.  I am arriving at Bonnet Creek in 6 days!!!

Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

luallyn said:


> I would love to participate and be put on the list for bin #1 for 3/9/12 thru 3/16/12
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Luallyn



You have been added to Bin #1




sandals99 said:


> is a bin available for April 13, 2012 to April 27, 2012?
> 
> 
> thanks,



I'm sorry but niether bin is available for your dates, enjoy your trip anyway!





GraceLuvsWDW said:


> MY trip dates have change so can you please remove me from Bin #1.
> 
> We will now be there June 9-16 and I see the bin is already claimed through June 13.  I could add my stuff to it if I can coordinate with The person leaving June 13th.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks for letting me know, I removed you from the bin.  As we get closer to your dates you could try and coordinated leaving your stuff...thanks!



Jessfromjersey said:


> Looks like my in laws and sister-in-law would now like to join us in Oct. We are no longer staying at Bonnet Creek.....so kindly remove me from the list. . I still think its an awesome idea!  Safe travels!



All set, thanks for letting me know!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## katallo

HI, may I request PIF from 11/7-11/16?  Thanks!


----------



## 1supamom

Is there a bin available April 16th- April 23rd.  thank you!


----------



## under da UP

I'll be sure to post an update for bin 1 at the end of feb. I'm sure this party of ten will be leaving plenty behind.

How many posts do i need before i can pm and post pics? Is it 10 or 25?


----------



## susan13

If there are any openings from 2/4 to 2/11, I would be interested. Or if there is a place we can drop off our extra stuff.

T,
Susan


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> HI, may I request PIF from 11/7-11/16?  Thanks!



Sure thing! You are on for Bin #2!




1supamom said:


> Is there a bin available April 16th- April 23rd.  thank you!



Sorry, niether bin is available.  Have a fun trip!



under da UP said:


> I'll be sure to post an update for bin 1 at the end of feb. I'm sure this party of ten will be leaving plenty behind.
> 
> How many posts do i need before i can pm and post pics? Is it 10 or 25?



An update will be great, you need 10 posts. 



susan13 said:


> If there are any openings from 2/4 to 2/11, I would be interested. Or if there is a place we can drop off our extra stuff.
> 
> T,
> Susan



Sorry, but both bins are already spoken for.  Feel free to make arrangements if you would like with dropping off your extra stuff to someone who is listed the same time you are there.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## southbound

Hi there, what a great idea this is!  I'd love to participate even if there's no bin available for us. Our dates are October 13 - 27. Can we still leave our stuff for someone if there's no bin available?  Sorry if this has already been asked.  Thanks so much!


----------



## canadadoug

We'll be there feb27-mar5. Anything available?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Hi Disneyforus,
Our check-out date has been changed to July 6.  Could we extend for 1 more day?  Right now there's a gap of a few days between users anyway.
However, if someone comes along wanting the bin sooner, we would be happy to pass it along.
Thanks!
Gretchen


----------



## kwhite1022

Im sure the bins are taken, but if not, Ill be there 4/1-4/8 and would love to do this.


----------



## Disneyforus

southbound said:


> Hi there, what a great idea this is!  I'd love to participate even if there's no bin available for us. Our dates are October 13 - 27. Can we still leave our stuff for someone if there's no bin available?  Sorry if this has already been asked.  Thanks so much!



I put you down for Bin #1 




canadadoug said:


> We'll be there feb27-mar5. Anything available?



You have been added to Bin #2 




gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Hi Disneyforus,
> Our check-out date has been changed to July 6.  Could we extend for 1 more day?  Right now there's a gap of a few days between users anyway.
> However, if someone comes along wanting the bin sooner, we would be happy to pass it along.
> Thanks!
> Gretchen



No problem, I added an extra day for you! 




kwhite1022 said:


> Im sure the bins are taken, but if not, Ill be there 4/1-4/8 and would love to do this.



Acutally there was that whole week available, you have been added to Bin #1




*Just a reminder, if you go to page #1 on this post you can see the schedule for both of the bins.  Thanks!*


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks, Disneyforus!


----------



## krystalleigh1

susan13 said:


> If there are any openings from 2/4 to 2/11, I would be interested. Or if there is a place we can drop off our extra stuff.
> 
> T,
> Susan



I will have bin 2 and will be there until the 13th. If we get a chance to meet up, I could take what you have left over and add it to bin 2 before I leave.


----------



## southbound

Thanks a lot, Disneyforus!


----------



## MimiofOlivia

I would love a bin for June 2-9,2012 if there are any available.
Thanks!
Sandy


----------



## Disneyforus

MimiofOlivia said:


> I would love a bin for June 2-9,2012 if there are any available.
> Thanks!
> Sandy



I can add you to either bin, but not for your entire stay....if you go back to page 1 of this thread look and see which bin you would prefer....then let me know and I will be happy to add you.  (I think one of the bins is available 6/3-6/9.)


----------



## canadadoug

thanks Disneyforus! 

Any update on bin 2? It seemed to have disappeared at some point.


----------



## MimiofOlivia

6/3-6/9 should work!  Thanks Disneyforus!


----------



## Disneyforus

canadadoug said:


> thanks Disneyforus!
> 
> Any update on bin 2? It seemed to have disappeared at some point.



I'm hoping we get an update from *Phoebezoemamma*, they were to have returned Bin #2 on 1/28.



MimiofOlivia said:


> 6/3-6/9 should work!  Thanks Disneyforus!



You are all set for Bin #2


----------



## KingK12

I loooooooove this property!!!


----------



## blessedby3

It looks like Bin #2 is available for our dates of October 20-27, 2012.  Could I get on that list please?  It looks like it may be MIA, but I figured I should go ahead and get on the list just in case it returns


----------



## Destructsean

My fiancé and I will be staying from December 2nd until the 14th. 

Can we get in on this?


----------



## craftsmann

Is there a bin available for Saturday April 21, 2012 to April 28, 2012?


Thank you


----------



## MyPrincesses1stTrip

Taking my 4 year old Princess for her first trip to Disney  and it will be like mommy's first trip as well as I don't remember my childhood trip.
We will be staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and if at all possible would love to be added to the Pay It forward bin if any are available checking in Feb 28 and checking out March 3. 
Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## billash

There is no Bin #2


----------



## MapleGirl

billash said:


> There is no Bin #2


----------



## blessedby3

billash said:


> There is no Bin #2





MapleGirl said:


>



I was thinking it may be missing from earlier posts....but figured I could still get on the #2 list in case someone else started it again.


----------



## Disneyforus

billash said:


> There is no Bin #2



I'm so sorry it was missing.  I hope it didn't interfere with you vacation too much.


----------



## Disneyforus

Ok, we need to get Bin #2 going again.  If there is someone going soon that would be willing,  we would be so greatful!  Let me know!!!

What is needed to start a bin:
-Large Type Rubbermaid Bin 
-Tape
-Marker
-Notecards


I know that it is possible to just use a bag to start with, but I think a bin is more sturdy as the bins do tend to get heavy...and hopefully easier to spot in the storage areas.
When we were at BC I actually peeked in the storage area and spotted the bin before the worker could even find it.   


I will keep adding people to Bin #2, with the knowledge that someone is going to need to get it started again.

Thanks to all of you for your efforts!  Bin #1 is coming up on it's 1 year anniversary!


----------



## Disneyforus

blessedby3 said:


> It looks like Bin #2 is available for our dates of October 20-27, 2012.  Could I get on that list please?  It looks like it may be MIA, but I figured I should go ahead and get on the list just in case it returns



I put you on the list for Bin #2, just waiting to see if we can get someone to restart it.



Destructsean said:


> My fiancé and I will be staying from December 2nd until the 14th.
> 
> Can we get in on this?



I added you to Bin #1, 



craftsmann said:


> Is there a bin available for Saturday April 21, 2012 to April 28, 2012?
> 
> 
> Thank you



I'm sorry, but there isn't a bin available. Enjoy your trip, BC is beautiful!



MyPrincesses1stTrip said:


> Taking my 4 year old Princess for her first trip to Disney  and it will be like mommy's first trip as well as I don't remember my childhood trip.
> We will be staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and if at all possible would love to be added to the Pay It forward bin if any are available checking in Feb 28 and checking out March 3.
> Thanks sooo much!!



Both bins are accounted for, enjoy BC with your little princess...you will have such an amazing time!


----------



## Disneyforus

I'm so blessed to have a husband that loves Disney...as I was sharing with him our dilemma with Bin #2 missing...he says "we really should just go down and hand deliver a new bin". Yes! I would love to fly down from Michigan and do that!


----------



## Destructsean

Disneyforus said:


> I'm so blessed to have a husband that loves Disney...as I was sharing with him our dilemma with Bin #2 missing...he says "we really should just go down and hand deliver a new bin". Yes! I would love to fly down from Michigan and do that!



I see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Krystalleigh1 texted me to say that bin #2 is definitely MIA.  I will be checking in on 2/13, and she is going to give me what she has leftover. I should be able to get to Walmart and purchase the necessary items to start another bin #2.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

jaysmom4285 said:


> Krystalleigh1 texted me to say that bin #2 is definitely MIA.  I will be checking in on 2/13, and she is going to give me what she has leftover. I should be able to get to Walmart and purchase the necessary items to start another bin #2.



Then I would like to be added to Bin #2

We are arriving June 9th and departing June 16th.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

A big *THANKYOU* to jaysmom42845 for offering to purchase a bin and get us restarted with Bin #2!

You guys all rock!!!!

So, *tjlamphere* be touching base about your contact information...you will be first up!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Then I would like to be added to Bin #2
> 
> We are arriving June 9th and departing June 16th.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



You are all set!


----------



## blessedby3

Disneyforus said:


> A big *THANKYOU* to jaysmom42845 for offering to purchase a bin and get us restarted with Bin #2!
> 
> You guys all rock!!!!
> 
> So, *tjlamphere* be touching base about your contact information...you will be first up!!!



Yes, thank you!!  I am on the list for Bin #2 for October and this is so great of you


----------



## krystalleigh1

I have a cardboard box w a lid. So I can put my stuff in it when I leave and hand it off to the next person. Maybe one of the next swappers can bring something to decorate the box so it will stand out in storage?


----------



## nancy155

jaysmom4285 said:


> Krystalleigh1 texted me to say that bin #2 is definitely MIA.  I will be checking in on 2/13, and she is going to give me what she has leftover. I should be able to get to Walmart and purchase the necessary items to start another bin #2.



You are amazing!  Thank you for doing this for many people on this board!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi everyone...I didn't read through the whole thread, just a few pages, so please excuse any silly questions 

We will be there June 10th-20th and would love to be on the list if possible.  Also, we will have a car and visit Wal-mart frequently, so if a new bin/markers are needed..I'm happy to help with that too.  thanks!


----------



## pam1969

We would like to participate April 6-10 if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

thelionqueen said:


> Hi everyone...I didn't read through the whole thread, just a few pages, so please excuse any silly questions
> 
> We will be there June 10th-20th and would love to be on the list if possible.  Also, we will have a car and visit Wal-mart frequently, so if a new bin/markers are needed..I'm happy to help with that too.  thanks!



The bin wasn't available for your dates until 6/13.  I added you to Bin #1 for 6/13-6/20...let me know if that is going to be a problem.






pam1969 said:


> We would like to participate April 6-10 if possible. Thanks!



You are all set for Bin #2, make sure you get into contact with the person before and after you to exchange information.  You will need a post count of at least 10 to send a PM.


----------



## craftsmann

Is the _new_ bin 2 available for Sat April 21-28? Thanks


----------



## pam1969

Disneyforus said:


> You will need a post count of at least 10 to send a PM.



This is #9... thanks so much for adding us


----------



## RvingDude

Hi,
We will be arriving late on March 28th and departing on April 6th.
Are either of the 2 bins available?
Thanks!


----------



## Monkeygirl75

Hi!  I'd like Bin #2 for 2/23 - 3/3.

ETA.. Nevermind.. I see that it is taken.  Are there other options?  Are there more bins/


----------



## craftsmann

Sorry maybe I missed it, but is there a bin availability list link? Thanks


----------



## RvingDude

craftsmann said:


> Sorry maybe I missed it, but is there a bin availability list link? Thanks



Check out the first page of this thread and it has the list for Bin #1 and #2.


----------



## Disneyforus

RvingDude said:


> Hi,
> We will be arriving late on March 28th and departing on April 6th.
> Are either of the 2 bins available?
> Thanks!



You have been added to Bin #2




Monkeygirl75 said:


> Hi!  I'd like Bin #2 for 2/23 - 3/3.
> 
> ETA.. Nevermind.. I see that it is taken.  Are there other options?  Are there more bins/



Sorry, no there are only two bins that we are coordinating.  There is a way you can leave your non perishables for a food bank/shelter....ask them about it when you get there.  



craftsmann said:


> Is the _new_ bin 2 available for Sat April 21-28? Thanks



Sorry, but there isn't any availabiltiy for your dates, have a great trip!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Bin #2 is officially back in business!  I bought a new large plastic storage bin - a lovely, shiny sapphire blue that should be easy to spot.  I also bought index cards, tape, and markers, and they are in a bag in the bin.  Krystalleigh1 passed off her things to me, and I'll leave whatever I have left over.  There isn't a lot in it right now, but I know the contents will grow.


----------



## jaysmom4285

I just noticed that the possibility of leaving food for a food bank was mentioned.  We're in tower 5, and just inside the main entry door of our tower is a large box clearly labled for donations of non-perishable food to be passed along to a food bank.  I would assume there are similar boxes in other towers.


----------



## Echo queen

Thanks so much for replacing the bin.


----------



## Echo queen

jaysmom4285 said:


> I just noticed that the possibility of leaving food for a food bank was mentioned.  We're in tower 5, and just inside the main entry door of our tower is a large box clearly labled for donations of non-perishable food to be passed along to a food bank.  I would assume there are similar boxes in other towers.



Back in May we saw that box in tower 5 as well.


----------



## blessedby3

Echo queen said:


> Thanks so much for replacing the bin.



Yes, thank you!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'd like to add my thanks as well, Jaysmom...


----------



## RvingDude

Disneyforus said:


> You have been added to Bin #2
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for adding me to Bin #2


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm BBBaaaaacccckkk....  

  now to just figure out when I'm gonna get to make it down there again.  



jaysmom4285 said:


> Bin #2 is officially back in business!  I bought a new large plastic storage bin - a lovely, shiny sapphire blue that should be easy to spot.  I also bought index cards, tape, and markers, and they are in a bag in the bin.  Krystalleigh1 passed off her things to me, and I'll leave whatever I have left over.  There isn't a lot in it right now, but I know the contents will grow.




  Sweet!  Thanks!    Just FYI for people trying to figure out the easiest way to make them,    In the past for the "original bins",   we've taped the Lime Green Mickey Head paint chips to the outside of the bins to help mark and identify them.    It also makes it easier to tell the bell services guys what you are looking for.  "The Bin with the green mickey heads".


----------



## Chelley00

We will be at Bonnet Creek October 13 - 21 and was wondering if we could sign up for Bin #2?  We'll drop it off the 20th since someone's already signed up for the 20th.  

Let me know, and thank you!


----------



## chuchujew

Hi, i just booked my day for Jun 8-16 , can you add me to the list if it's available.

Thanks!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Good idea, DCTooTall.  I don't happen to have any lime green mickey head paint chips with me, but if one of the subsequent users of bin #2 happens to think of it, they could bring some along to put on the bin.  There's tape in it.


----------



## msfuse

can someonegive an update about what is currently in bin #1?


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> I'm BBBaaaaacccckkk....
> 
> now to just figure out when I'm gonna get to make it down there again.  :lmao



Glad to see you back!!




Chelley00 said:


> We will be at Bonnet Creek October 13 - 21 and was wondering if we could sign up for Bin #2?  We'll drop it off the 20th since someone's already signed up for the 20th.
> 
> Let me know, and thank you!



That is just fine, you have been added to Bin #2 





chuchujew said:


> Hi, i just booked my day for Jun 8-16 , can you add me to the list if it's available.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm sorry, but neither of the bins are available for your dates.  Have a great trip


----------



## jaysmom4285

Bin 2 has been successfully handed off!  I left it with bell services when we checked out yesterday, and tjlamphere emailed me to say that he had no trouble picking it up.  Let's hope it has a long and happy life!


----------



## nancy155

jaysmom4285 said:


> Bin 2 has been successfully handed off!  I left it with bell services when we checked out yesterday, and tjlamphere emailed me to say that he had no trouble picking it up.  Let's hope it has a long and happy life!



Jaysmom:
You have been amazing with picking up and creating a new bin as well as all of the updates you have been providing!  THANKS!!!!


----------



## My2Monkeys

jaysmom4285 said:


> Bin 2 has been successfully handed off!  I left it with bell services when we checked out yesterday, and tjlamphere emailed me to say that he had no trouble picking it up.  Let's hope it has a long and happy life!



Thanks for getting bin 2 back up and running!


----------



## blessedby3

jaysmom4285 said:


> Bin 2 has been successfully handed off!  I left it with bell services when we checked out yesterday, and tjlamphere emailed me to say that he had no trouble picking it up.  Let's hope it has a long and happy life!



Yes, thank you so much


----------



## jaysmom4285

I was happy to do it.  I've been able to get so much good information from the people on these discussion boards, and it's nice to be able to give something back.


----------



## shoogrrl

I couldn't get a bin for our stay, but we would like to contribute to the bins when we check out tomorrow.  Any chance one of the bin owners (right now) will want to let me know how I can drop off our salt/pepper/tea bags...etc.?  

TIA!


----------



## lisacat00MN

I just realized how quickly I've moved up the list!  Four short more weeks!


----------



## Packerfan12

Hi - interested to sign up if 3/03 - 3/10 is available. Thank you!


----------



## imtheluckyone

Hi!  We'll be staying at Bonnet Creek 5/4 - 5/13.  I see that both bins are taken but I would love to contribute any extra stuff we may need to leave behind.  Any chance I can meet up with someone to add to one or both of the bins?  Thanks!


----------



## Packerfan12

Hi- possible to get in for 3/03 - 3/09?


----------



## sk317

not sure how this works but it looks like the weeks May 12-19th are full.  If not I would like to participate in this it is a great idea.  Thanks so much.


----------



## tjlamphere

Jaysmom did a super job buying a new bin and stocking it with materials...I passed it on to CanadaDoug - hope he got it.  The bellman was very nice and took it without any problem...the bellman I picked it up from knew right where it was.  Worked great...used a few of the things that were left and I left a few more things.  What a great idea !!!!  Hope it is still going when I return to WBC..and what a wonderful resort !!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Packerfan12 said:


> Hi- possible to get in for 3/03 - 3/09?



I would love to add you, but the person who would be leaving it for you is already at BC and I don't know if thy will be checking the DIS Boards while on vacation to see that we added someone new....they would have already made arrangements with the family coming in on 03/09. 

I'm sorry.....
Have a great trip to BC!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

sk317 said:


> not sure how this works but it looks like the weeks May 12-19th are full.  If not I would like to participate in this it is a great idea.  Thanks so much.



Yes, they are both taken...but if something changes I will let you know.  I am on for Bin #2 but still waiting to make our reservations....so if that doesn't happen I will get in touch with you and add you on to Bin#2.


----------



## mousegear

Thanks again for adding for bin #1 for our coming trip (8/27~9/3). 

 I was wondering what bin#1 looks like.  I know it could change but what does it look like now?


----------



## aikidoky2

1st post; but watching board and reading everything over past few weeks. I'm booking check-in Fri Sept 14th and leaving Sun Sept 23rd so would be interested in either bin that's available. Great idea and with 4 kids I'm sure will have lots to leave behind. is real sealed maple syrup count as non-perishable ??


----------



## Disneyforus

aikidoky2 said:


> 1st post; but watching board and reading everything over past few weeks. I'm booking check-in Fri Sept 14th and leaving Sun Sept 23rd so would be interested in either bin that's available. Great idea and with 4 kids I'm sure will have lots to leave behind. is real sealed maple syrup count as non-perishable ??



I added you to Bin #1 for your dates! 

Anything that is sealed and non-perishable is fine to leave.


----------



## Disneyforus

*1 whole year..*.
*More than 46,000 thread views*
*Over 500 Posts*
*At least 40 families who have participated with Bin #1*
*......just amazing!!!*

*I can't believe it has been going strong for 1 year!!  When we started this I never imagined it would touch so many DISers, and continue on as it has.  I am so fortunate to be a part of such a great community of caring people.  *


----------



## katallo

Disneyforus said:


> *1 whole year..*.
> *More than 46,000 thread views*
> *Over 500 Posts*
> *At least 40 families who have participated with Bin #1*
> *......just amazing!!!*
> 
> *I can't believe it has been going strong for 1 year!!  When we started this I never imagined it would touch so many DISers, and continue on as it has.  I am so fortunate to be a part of such a great community of caring people.  *



Congratulations.  I can't believe its been a year!  You have done a great job!


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> Congratulations.  I can't believe its been a year!  You have done a great job!



You were a big reason that it even got started!  Thankyou!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Disneyforus said:


> *1 whole year..*.
> *More than 46,000 thread views*
> *Over 500 Posts*
> *At least 40 families who have participated with Bin #1*
> *......just amazing!!!*
> 
> *I can't believe it has been going strong for 1 year!!  When we started this I never imagined it would touch so many DISers, and continue on as it has.  I am so fortunate to be a part of such a great community of caring people.  *


And thank YOU for all you've done to make it possible for the rest of us to participate!


----------



## 1mama2three

We'll be at BC from 5/19-5/26 and would be interested in signing up for that space for Bin #1 if it is still available.

Thanks for arranging all of this!


----------



## Disneyforus

1mama2three said:


> We'll be at BC from 5/19-5/26 and would be interested in signing up for that space for Bin #1 if it is still available.
> 
> Thanks for arranging all of this!



You are all set for Bin #1...we will be at BC with our 4 kiddos the same time as you!
Can't wait!!


----------



## 1mama2three

Disneyforus said:


> You are all set for Bin #1...we will be at BC with our 4 kiddos the same time as you!
> Can't wait!!



Thank you so much!  We are BEYOND excited.

We were originally booked at Poly and after reading the boards and checking out BC rates we found out how much we could save (about $3000).  

I posted on another thread that for the first time since we booked I went to sleep not worried about disney discounts or pin codes.  Plus, having all the space for the 6 of us will be a godsend.  

Maybe we'll see you around...we'll be the OTHER family with 4 kids.  It doesn't seem that odd to me to have a large family, but we sure do get stares whenever we go out anywhere in public.  You'd think we were the Duggars or something.


----------



## Disneyforus

1mama2three said:


> Thank you so much!  We are BEYOND excited.
> 
> We were originally booked at Poly and after reading the boards and checking out BC rates we found out how much we could save (about $3000).
> 
> I posted on another thread that for the first time since we booked I went to sleep not worried about disney discounts or pin codes.  Plus, having all the space for the 6 of us will be a godsend.
> 
> Maybe we'll see you around...we'll be the OTHER family with 4 kids.  It doesn't seem that odd to me to have a large family, but we sure do get stares whenever we go out anywhere in public.  You'd think we were the Duggars or something.



You will absolutely love the resort!  We went last year with my brothers family(10 of us all together) and stayed in a 3 BR....there is so much room.
We have had to face the fact that our family of 6 just can't stay on Disney property very well.  I think that BC feels like a Deluxe resort anyway!!!

BTW, I see our kids are spaced the same....our first trip to Disney we had an 18 mos old, 3 , 5, and 7!  We used a stroller last year for our then 5 year old but he is way too big for it this year...so it will be our first Disney trip without a stroller. I'm kind of scared!


----------



## tallmouse

Would be interested in Bin #2 from Apr 28th to May 5th


----------



## canadadoug

Bin 2 is alive and well. We just handed it off yesterday.


----------



## Disneyforus

canadadoug said:


> Bin 2 is alive and well. We just handed it off yesterday.



I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Disneyforus

tallmouse said:


> Would be interested in Bin #2 from Apr 28th to May 5th



You have been added to Bin #2
You will need to have 10 posts to PM, fyi.
If you have any questions, just ask!!


----------



## tallmouse

Disneyforus said:


> You have been added to Bin #2
> You will need to have 10 posts to PM, fyi.
> If you have any questions, just ask!!



Thanks, looking forward to it.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Thanks for the update, canadadoug.  After all the efforts to get Bin #2 up and functioning again, it's nice to know that its journey continues!


----------



## tjlamphere

I am glad it worked...sorry we didn't have more stuff, but I didn't use a lot of what was passed onto me...was it there waiting for you?  The Bell Staff must love us !!!  I am probably remiss in not giving them a trip for holding Bin # 2.

What a great idea though...glad you were able to pass it on.  That suntan lotion willl be used up by June !!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

I guess I should probably throw my hat in for this year's trip.   Unfortunately it doesn't look like either bin is open for my entire scheduled trip,    but lemme squeeze into the 10/08-10/13 spot for Bin #1.  





Disneyforus said:


> *1 whole year..*.
> *More than 46,000 thread views*
> *Over 500 Posts*
> *At least 40 families who have participated with Bin #1*
> *......just amazing!!!*
> 
> *I can't believe it has been going strong for 1 year!!  When we started this I never imagined it would touch so many DISers, and continue on as it has.  I am so fortunate to be a part of such a great community of caring people.  *


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> I guess I should probably throw my hat in for this year's trip.   Unfortunately it doesn't look like either bin is open for my entire scheduled trip,    but lemme squeeze into the 10/08-10/13 spot for Bin #1.



I will put you on!  Is this the 3rd time you have used one of these bins? 
BTW, do you know what color Bin 1 is?  I can't remember, and someone asked.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyforus said:


> I will put you on!  Is this the 3rd time you have used one of these bins?
> BTW, do you know what color Bin 1 is?  I can't remember, and someone asked.



4th.

I started Bin 1 last year.   Then did Bin 2 in October,  Bin 1 again in November,  and then this trip.

Bin 1 WAS a blue bin,   but I think I remember someone saying it was lost/misplaced at some point the end of the year,   so I don't know if it's the same one.


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> 4th.
> 
> I started Bin 1 last year.   Then did Bin 2 in October,  Bin 1 again in November,  and then this trip.
> 
> Bin 1 WAS a blue bin,   but I think I remember someone saying it was lost/misplaced at some point the end of the year,   so I don't know if it's the same one.



 I stand corrected!

Just booked airfare for our trip in May!! So excited for our 2nd trip to BC...I am waiting for the 60 day window to book with Ken..12 glorious days!


----------



## lifeisgood1396

Just a little over a week to go...so excited for our trip!  Where do we ask to pick up the bin again?


----------



## Disneyforus

After several days, and numerous PMs and even phone calls to BC and BC's security I am sad to report that Bin #2 is missing again.

I want to let you know what happened not to place blame or point fingers but rather as a learning opportunity so this hopefully won't happen again.
The family who had bin #2 were ready to check out and running late so called bell services to have them come and pick up the bin as well as a crib they had used and bring the bin to the storage area...the family left/checked out with the intent that the bin would be picked up as requested....I can only assume that the reason bin #2 is missing, is because it was never picked up by bell services.  The family is very sorry and never intended for the bin to not continue on.
So...take away points:
*Do not rely on bell services to pick up the bin.
*
*If you think you might have a problem getting the bin to storage on your checkout day, take it over the night before.*

*Remove all old labels and make sure the bin is labeled with the first and last name as well as check in date for the next family*

*If you are unable to pick up the bin, for whatever reason...please let me know so that we can arrange for the next family to ask for the bin with your name on it*

*The best way to pick up the bin is to go directly to bell services where the storage area is and ask for it, I don't recommend asking for it at the check in counter*

If anyone else has any thoughts or ideas please let me know.  The next person on for Bin #2 has already offered to start up a new one! Thanks rhonda93!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Let's hope the third time is the charm.


----------



## jaysmom4285

bump


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Just to be clear - where is Bell Services?  Is it in the same bldg you check in?  Does everyone check in at the same bldg?
Thanks!


----------



## Ronda93

Yes, bell services is in the same building as check-in.  

All the time share check-ins are in the same location.  I assume the hotel at the other end of the property has a separate check-in.

We were there last year as the hotel construction was going on.  Looking forward to seeing the finished product next week.

Ronda


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks Ronda.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Bryn1020

Can I sign up for a bin the week of June 3-10?  This is our first trip to Disney and BC!  What a fantastic idea!


----------



## ClanHarrison

Ronda93 said:


> Yes, bell services is in the same building as check-in.
> 
> All the time share check-ins are in the same location.  I assume the hotel at the other end of the property has a separate check-in.
> 
> We were there last year as the hotel construction was going on.  Looking forward to seeing the finished product next week.
> 
> Ronda



Just to be even more clear?...

We had to check-in at bldg. 6 since we stayed in a 4 b/r Pres. Suite.  I believe all Pres. Suite check-in's do so at bldg. #6.  So don't expect the Bins to be at this bldg.  I then went over to the main bldg., bell services, to pick up the Bin (also dropped back off at main bldg.).  

Hope this helps!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

ClanHarrison said:


> Just to be even more clear?...
> 
> We had to check-in at bldg. 6 since we stayed in a 4 b/r Pres. Suite.  I believe all Pres. Suite check-in's do so at bldg. #6.  So don't expect the Bins to be at this bldg.  I then went over to the main bldg., bell services, to pick up the Bin (also dropped back off at main bldg.).
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you, Clan Harrison.
We'll be in Bldg 6, so this info is much appreciated!
Gretchen


----------



## katallo

How about printing these instructions inside the lid of the bins (stressing it can only be left at the main building with the bell captain.  I'll try to add extras when we arrive and will be glad to take printed instructions for the lid when I go in a few weeks.



Disneyforus said:


> After several days, and numerous PMs and even phone calls to BC and BC's security I am sad to report that Bin #2 is missing again.
> 
> I want to let you know what happened not to place blame or point fingers but rather as a learning opportunity so this hopefully won't happen again.
> The family who had bin #2 were ready to check out and running late so called bell services to have them come and pick up the bin as well as a crib they had used and bring the bin to the storage area...the family left/checked out with the intent that the bin would be picked up as requested....I can only assume that the reason bin #2 is missing, is because it was never picked up by bell services.  The family is very sorry and never intended for the bin to not continue on.
> So...take away points:
> *Do not rely on bell services to pick up the bin.
> *
> *If you think you might have a problem getting the bin to storage on your checkout day, take it over the night before.*
> 
> *Remove all old labels and make sure the bin is labeled with the first and last name as well as check in date for the next family*
> 
> *If you are unable to pick up the bin, for whatever reason...please let me know so that we can arrange for the next family to ask for the bin with your name on it*
> 
> *The best way to pick up the bin is to go directly to bell services where the storage area is and ask for it, I don't recommend asking for it at the check in counter*
> 
> If anyone else has any thoughts or ideas please let me know.  The next person on for Bin #2 has already offered to start up a new one! Thanks rhonda93!


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> How about printing these instructions inside the lid of the bins (stressing it can only be left at the main building with the bell captain.  I'll try to add extras when we arrive and will be glad to take printed instructions for the lid when I go in a few weeks.



That would be awesome!!!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

That's a great idea, katallo.


----------



## katallo

Disneyforus said:


> That would be awesome!!!!



Hi,

I sent you a pm with wording for the signs.  Let me know what you think.  I'll print two signs and try to locate BIN 1 as well.


----------



## Disneyforus

Bryn1020 said:


> Can I sign up for a bin the week of June 3-10?  This is our first trip to Disney and BC!  What a fantastic idea!



Neither bin is open for that week, enjoy your trip though!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Pretty quiet around here.
Any updates on Bin #1?  Haven't heard from the last 2 families so I assume all is well...


So excited to officially have booked and paid for our 12 days!! We are in the 60 day window. 2 BR for 11 nights...$1060!!!


----------



## Princessbec

Katallo i see you have bin 2 when I have bin 1 with us checking in on the same day. Given I don't arrive until late evening if I PM you my details you could add the note to the in before I pick it up so the it's certain I have it. Given that I will have been travelling for  over 25 hours by the time we get there I think that might be the easiest way to do it?


----------



## aikidoky2

I don't have 10 posts yet so I can't send PMs yet. 
Just wanted to correct the dates on first page that I'm arriving 09/14 and not 08/14.
Thanks


----------



## katallo

Princessbec said:


> Katallo i see you have bin 2 when I have bin 1 with us checking in on the same day. Given I don't arrive until late evening if I PM you my details you could add the note to the in before I pick it up so the it's certain I have it. Given that I will have been travelling for  over 25 hours by the time we get there I think that might be the easiest way to do it?





That sounds good.  I'll try my best to get that done.


----------



## Disneyforus

aikidoky2 said:


> I don't have 10 posts yet so I can't send PMs yet.
> Just wanted to correct the dates on first page that I'm arriving 09/14 and not 08/14.
> Thanks



Woops!  It is all fixed!


----------



## Ronda93

Bin #2 went to bell services Saturday morning.  It will wait patiently for the next DISer to claim it Wednesday.  I started it with laundry and dishwasher soap, sunscreen and some coffee go cups (gotta take coffee with me, don't you?).  I hope it has a long life!

Ronda


----------



## nancy155

Ronda93 said:


> Bin #2 went to bell services Saturday morning.  It will wait patiently for the next DISer to claim it Wednesday.  I started it with laundry and dishwasher soap, sunscreen and some coffee go cups (gotta take coffee with me, don't you?).  I hope it has a long life!
> 
> Ronda



Thanks Rhonda!  Did you have a great time?


----------



## Disneyforus

Ronda93 said:


> Bin #2 went to bell services Saturday morning.  It will wait patiently for the next DISer to claim it Wednesday.  I started it with laundry and dishwasher soap, sunscreen and some coffee go cups (gotta take coffee with me, don't you?).  I hope it has a long life!
> 
> Ronda



Thanks Ronda!!! I will be getting Bin #2 soon...ok, not soon enough.
I am hoping to add a crockpot to the bin....love a crockpot for easy meals!!


----------



## DCTooTall

While there is also a bell services storage room at tower 6,   i definately agree that saying leaving it with Bell at the Main building would greatly simplify things for everyone so we don't have to guess which one it was left at.

For those staying in Tower 6,   if you have a car it's very easy to swing by the loop at the main checkin building to pick up/drop off the bin (Bell has a podium under the round-about awning) so you can just pull under there,  step out of the car, pop the trunk,  and tell them what you need/are doing.



That said...   finally stopped procrastinating and booked my October trip.  I decided to tack another day on the trip.


----------



## Disneyforus

DCTooTall said:


> While there is also a bell services storage room at tower 6,   i definately agree that saying leaving it with Bell at the Main building would greatly simplify things for everyone so we don't have to guess which one it was left at.
> 
> For those staying in Tower 6,   if you have a car it's very easy to swing by the loop at the main checkin building to pick up/drop off the bin (Bell has a podium under the round-about awning) so you can just pull under there,  step out of the car, pop the trunk,  and tell them what you need/are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> That said...   finally stopped procrastinating and booked my October trip.  I decided to tack another day on the trip.


----------



## MapleGirl

Thanks Ronda!!  

Can you tell us what the new Bin 2 looks like so we can be on the look out for it?


----------



## Ronda93

It's a clear box and clear lid with purple lid locks.  I think it said 29 quarts?  Probably 2'x1.5'x1.5'.  I've taped green mickey heads to the inside along with "DIS pay it forward".  I taped the next guest's name on the inside as well.  Nothing can fall off.  It's stocked with paper and tape.

Hope it has a long life!

Ronda


----------



## kwhite1022

I get the bin very soon, any update on what Bin #1 looks like and what might be in it??? TY


----------



## TwoMisfits

Long time lurker, 1st time poster!  Just planned my next trip to Bonnet Creek and noticed this thread - I'd love to join the pay it forward swap for my dates if it's available.

Kristy


----------



## hopeandtink

Just pm'd you.  We are excited about our stay and would love to participate.  Our dates are June 16th-22. Thanks.


----------



## Disneyforus

TwoMisfits said:


> Long time lurker, 1st time poster!  Just planned my next trip to Bonnet Creek and noticed this thread - I'd love to join the pay it forward swap for my dates if it's available.
> 
> Kristy



You have been added to Bin #2



hopeandtink said:


> Just pm'd you.  We are excited about our stay and would love to participate.  Our dates are June 16th-22. Thanks.



You have been added to Bin #2


----------



## TwoMisfits

Thanks for letting our family in on the swap - hoping we'll be adding stuff for all ages once we leave!

Kristy


----------



## lisacat00MN

kwhite1022 said:


> I get the bin very soon, any update on what Bin #1 looks like and what might be in it??? TY



Hope you got my message and my notes on what's in the bin!  Hope you're having a FABULOUS time!


----------



## tallmouse

MapleGirl said:


> Thanks Ronda!!
> 
> Can you tell us what the new Bin 2 looks like so we can be on the look out for it?



Maplegirl...I got your PM, but I cant respond.  I wont be around until later that day.  If you PM me your email address we can correspond that way.

Thanks


----------



## MapleGirl

tallmouse said:


> Maplegirl...I got your PM, but I cant respond.  I wont be around until later that day.  If you PM me your email address we can correspond that way.
> 
> Thanks



PM coming your way TallMouse!


----------



## Ronda93

It's a clear box and clear lid with purple lid locks. I think it said 29 quarts? Probably 2'x1.5'x1.5'. I've taped green mickey heads to the inside along with "DIS pay it forward". I taped the next guest's name on the inside as well. Nothing can fall off. It's stocked with paper and tape.

Hope it has a long life!

Ronda


----------



## MapleGirl

Ronda93 said:


> It's a clear box and clear lid with purple lid locks. I think it said 29 quarts? Probably 2'x1.5'x1.5'. I've taped green mickey heads to the inside along with "DIS pay it forward". I taped the next guest's name on the inside as well. Nothing can fall off. It's stocked with paper and tape.
> 
> Hope it has a long life!
> 
> Ronda



Thanks Ronda!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Great job - thanks, Ronda!


----------



## MichelleRenee76

Could I please participate April 23-28?  
I am a long time lurker around here and just got a last minute week at Bonnet Creek

Thank you!!


----------



## Disneyforus

MichelleRenee76 said:


> Could I please participate April 23-28?
> I am a long time lurker around here and just got a last minute week at Bonnet Creek
> 
> Thank you!!



I'm sorry but both bins are already taken.
Enjoy your trip to BC....


----------



## RvingDude

Bin #2 is alive and well and is ready for the next person. Bell Services had a tough time finding it when I checked in because they were looking for a larger colored tote like Bin #1.
I spotted it near the back of the room and pointed out the smaller clear tote with green Mickey decals...Thanks Rhonda!...nice to be able to Pay It Forward for the next guest! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MichelleRenee76

Could we ever start a third bin?  I wonder though if it would be too much and drive organizers nuts.


----------



## katallo

I think I would be more afraid the resort would not want to continue storing extra bins.  We didn't use it on one of our trips, but got to know a few "neighbors".  The day we checked out, we passed along things to them.


----------



## pam1969

RvingDude said:


> Bin #2 is alive and well and is ready for the next person. Bell Services had a tough time finding it when I checked in because they were looking for a larger colored tote like Bin #1.
> I spotted it near the back of the room and pointed out the smaller clear tote with green Mickey decals...Thanks Rhonda!...nice to be able to Pay It Forward for the next guest! THANK YOU!!!



Thanks for the update! Looking forward to picking it up Friday morning


----------



## kwhite1022

Bin #1 was delivered to the bell services on Saturday with the name of the next person and arrival date!   We loved having the bin, it had alot of things we needed, like the cooking spray and big ziploc bags!  We added some brand new wet wipes, paper towel and an unopened pkg of Nutrigrain cereal bars.  We had two swim noodles we would have loved to put in there, but there was no room      I really wish we had made it back to Walmart once we had the been in the room awhile, as Id have really loved to added some nightlights......one thing we had wished we had for the room.  Thanks again to all who make this possible.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Was there a crockpot in Bin #1?
I seem to remember one having been in there at one time, but it's hard to keep track of when the bins are restarted, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## kwhite1022

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Was there a crockpot in Bin #1?
> I seem to remember one having been in there at one time, but it's hard to keep track of when the bins are restarted, etc.
> Thanks!



Yes there was a crock pot, we did not use it, but it was there!  Also, salt and peper shakers (came in handy) extra laundry soap and dryer sheets, ponchos, and white large garbage bags.  Other things I cant remember off the top of my head, but really very useful items.  One tip....dont walk down to pick it up from tower 3 like we did....its heavy for a walk back


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the list of contents - and for the tip about picking up the bin, kwhite!


----------



## MapleGirl

We're very excited to pick up Bin #2 on Saturday.  Only 4 more days to go!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi everyone!
We've had to change our dates from June to October.  If it's not too much trouble..would you mind taking us off the list for June and adding us to October?  Our dates are 10/26-11/4/2012.  Thank you!


----------



## Disneyforus

MapleGirl said:


> We're very excited to pick up Bin #2 on Saturday.  Only 4 more days to go!



Hey MapleGirl would love an update on the bin contents as well, and if there will be room for a crockpot.  (I have to have one on vacation so will be buying a cheap one.)  Whenever you get a chance.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Disneyforus

thelionqueen said:


> Hi everyone!
> We've had to change our dates from June to October.  If it's not too much trouble..would you mind taking us off the list for June and adding us to October?  Our dates are 10/26-11/4/2012.  Thank you!



Ok, I got you changed to Bin #2, but couldn't start you until *10/27*-11/4.  Let me know if that is ok.


----------



## MapleGirl

Disneyforus said:


> Hey MapleGirl would love an update on the bin contents as well, and if there will be room for a crockpot.  (I have to have one on vacation so will be buying a cheap one.)  Whenever you get a chance.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



I'll see what I can do!


----------



## katallo

Disneyforus said:


> Hey MapleGirl would love an update on the bin contents as well, and if there will be room for a crockpot.  (I have to have one on vacation so will be buying a cheap one.)  Whenever you get a chance.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Just returned Bin 2 for Maple Girl.  There are a few things for kids (water items, a puzzle, ponchos.  I added Lysol and  Clorox wipes and sunscreen and a new snacks.  Also, two tee shirts and fabric softener sheets.  I laminated an instruction sheet and placed it inside the lid.  Also, left a laminated sheet for Bin #1 owner at the front desk.  

We bought a crockpot and were hoping to add it, but Bin 2 is smaller than Bin 1.  Luckily, I found a very appreciative family checking in who loved the pot.


----------



## thelionqueen

Disneyforus said:


> Ok, I got you changed to Bin #2, but couldn't start you until *10/27*-11/4.  Let me know if that is ok.



That will work perfect, that way I won't be rushing to grab it when we check in late on the 26th.  Thank you!!


----------



## Princessbec

Bin 1 has the laminated sheet attached to the inside of the lid. We've added a wireless router into it but it's not set up. Hope someone not in tower 6 can use it. 

There are also ponchos, zip locks, laundry detergent, canola oil, crock pot, as well as many other things. 

I've returned it to bell services at village centre tonight all ready for the next guest on the 27th. 

Thanks so much for the organising of this, it was fantastic.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Princessbec said:


> Bin 1 has the laminated sheet attached to the inside of the lid. We've added a wireless router into it but it's not set up. Hope someone not in tower 6 can use it.
> 
> There are also ponchos, zip locks, laundry detergent, canola oil, crock pot, as well as many other things.
> 
> I've returned it to bell services at village centre tonight all ready for the next guest on the 27th.
> 
> Thanks so much for the organising of this, it was fantastic.



That was very nice of you - thank you!  And thanks for the update.


----------



## kkandaj

3 times in the past week.  (They may think I am stalking them.)My sent items doesn't show anything, so I am unsure if it's going through or not.  We leave in 2 1/2 weeks.  Any suggestions for me?

And thanks for the update on Bin #1.  I already have some LED plug-in nightlights that I will be adding to the bin.  They are extras we don't use at home, so they are in my luggage and will stay in Florida.  Opening the bin will be like Christmas morning!


----------



## Disneyforus

kkandaj said:


> 3 times in the past week.  (They may think I am stalking them.)My sent items doesn't show anything, so I am unsure if it's going through or not.  We leave in 2 1/2 weeks.  Any suggestions for me?
> 
> And thanks for the update on Bin #1.  I already have some LED plug-in nightlights that I will be adding to the bin.  They are extras we don't use at home, so they are in my luggage and will stay in Florida.  Opening the bin will be like Christmas morning!



I also sent a PM, we'll see if they respond in the next couple days...otherwise I have someone in mind for that week.


----------



## Disneyforus

Princessbec said:


> Bin 1 has the laminated sheet attached to the inside of the lid. We've added a wireless router into it but it's not set up. Hope someone not in tower 6 can use it.
> 
> There are also ponchos, zip locks, laundry detergent, canola oil, crock pot, as well as many other things.
> 
> I've returned it to bell services at village centre tonight all ready for the next guest on the 27th.
> 
> Thanks so much for the organising of this, it was fantastic.



Woo Hoo!  Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## budafam

kkandaj said:


> 3 times in the past week.  (They may think I am stalking them.)My sent items doesn't show anything, so I am unsure if it's going through or not.  We leave in 2 1/2 weeks.  Any suggestions for me?
> 
> And thanks for the update on Bin #1.  I already have some LED plug-in nightlights that I will be adding to the bin.  They are extras we don't use at home, so they are in my luggage and will stay in Florida.  Opening the bin will be like Christmas morning!



Oh wow, I wish you were going before us... lol... I wanted to get some nightlights but haven't gotten around to it yet.  

I had no idea about needing a modem for internet if you're not in tower 6.  Good thing I read this.


----------



## AeroKU

We will be ariving on 11/11 and leaving on 11/18.  Is it too late to get in on this?


----------



## kkandaj

Disneyforus said:


> I also sent a PM, we'll see if they respond in the next couple days...otherwise I have someone in mind for that week.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Disneyforus

AeroKU said:


> We will be ariving on 11/11 and leaving on 11/18.  Is it too late to get in on this?



I'm sorry, but both of the bins are accounted for on those days.  
Enjoy your trip though!


----------



## MapleGirl

Box 2 is alive and well.  I am about to check out and drop it off at Bell Services in the main building.  Here are a few pics of the contents.  Not shown in the pictures are dish soap and dish washer soap.











Thanks everyone!


----------



## nilseks

We are staying 12/1 to 12/8 and would love to 'get in on a bin' if one is available.  Please and thanks!


----------



## nancy155

Maple Girl!  You are amazing showing an actual visual.. you have been a great contributer to this board and We Love Bonnet Creek Board as well!  Thank you for all of the great information and help for those of us following along until our anticipated date of arrival!


----------



## My2Monkeys

Thanks, MapleGirl!! Looking forward to contributing to bin 2 in a few weeks!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Glad to see Bin #2...definately will need to look at a bigger bin if I am going to add the crockpot 
So excited!!!


----------



## Marlea98

This is such a lovely idea.  We are hoping to stay at WBC in December '13 with our vacation points (we signed up in Vegas last year) so I don't think we can book anything this far out.

I would love to participate in this when it becomes our turn to stay (if we can get a room).  We did a big 7.5 week trip last Christmas and accumulated lots of stuff that we couldn't take home with us.  I left a jacket (on purpose) at a bus stop in Buena Park, a pair of boots at Bakersfield, pirate costumes for our room attendant on the Disney Wonder (with a note for him and with his blessing - Ferdie has a daughter about the same age as mine), other stuff got left in Missoula for the food bank and for the cancer centre's child visitors.  I can't remember what else we left around and where.  In Buena Park we shopped at Kohls (I think it was) and we were given a $50 discount voucher for our next purchase but it could only be used in the week we were on our cruise.  We had been chatting to some lovely people in the line ahead of us so when I saw we couldn't use the voucher I ran after them through the carpark of the mall (probably scaring them half to death) and handed the voucher to them .  

Anyhoo, what a great idea and I hope we get to participate in this.


----------



## Libby

What a fabulous idea to be able to pass on things you can't take home. Just brilliant. We'll be checking in the 24th November for 15nights. Even if there is no bin available I'd love to be able to leave some things.

Oh, Marlea98, fancy seeing you here when I only just read your blog for the first time yesterday!!


----------



## shell8558

Thanks for the updates on both bins! I cant wait to get to disney!!


----------



## Disneyforus

nilseks said:


> We are staying 12/1 to 12/8 and would love to 'get in on a bin' if one is available.  Please and thanks!



Sorry, but both bins are already spoken for...enjoy your trip!



Libby said:


> What a fabulous idea to be able to pass on things you can't take home. Just brilliant. We'll be checking in the 24th November for 15nights. Even if there is no bin available I'd love to be able to leave some things.
> 
> Oh, Marlea98, fancy seeing you here when I only just read your blog for the first time yesterday!!



We have bin #1 open for part of your stay...11/24-12/2...would you like to sign up for that opening?  Let me know!


----------



## Marlea98

Libby said:


> Oh, Marlea98, fancy seeing you here when I only just read your blog for the first time yesterday!!



Thank you!  I love hearing when people read my stuff.  Sometimes I think I'm the most boring person in the world with my life compared to others.  

I love this forum and read it almost daily if I can manage it.


----------



## Disneyforus

kkandaj said:


> Thank you for your help!



Hi there!  Just sent you a PM!!


----------



## MimiofOlivia

I just sent you a pm.  Basically my plans fell through for our trip 6/3-6/9 so those dates are open for bin #2.  Hoping to try again next year!


----------



## Disneyforus

MimiofOlivia said:


> I just sent you a pm.  Basically my plans fell through for our trip 6/3-6/9 so those dates are open for bin #2.  Hoping to try again next year!



Thanks so much for letting me know, and sorry your plans fell through. 
Yes, try again next year!!


----------



## Echo queen

MimiofOlivia said:


> I just sent you a pm.  Basically my plans fell through for our trip 6/3-6/9 so those dates are open for bin #2.  Hoping to try again next year!



Hello MimiofOlivia I have been looking for you, I have the bin #2 before you.  Hate to hear you have a change of plans.  Have a great summer


----------



## Disneyforus

Echo queen said:


> Hello MimiofOlivia I have been looking for you, I have the bin #2 before you.  Hate to hear you have a change of plans.  Have a great summer



Hey Echoqueen...let's see if anyone wants to take those days...I leave next Monday so I will check the boards over the weekend and if no takers by then, you can just contact GraceluvsWDS...or contact them now and we can change it if we end up getting a taker.

Does that sound ok? (I'm not positive if I will be online while we are on Vacation to check in.)


----------



## Echo queen

Disneyforus said:


> Hey Echoqueen...let's see if anyone wants to take those days...I leave next Monday so I will check the boards over the weekend and if no takers by then, you can just contact GraceluvsWDS...or contact them now and we can change it if we end up getting a taker.
> 
> Does that sound ok? (I'm not positive if I will be online while we are on Vacation to check in.)



I will go ahead and contact graceluvswds just in case no one fills the spot.  We don't want the bin to go missing again.


----------



## Disneyforus

Echo queen said:


> I will go ahead and contact graceluvswds just in case no one fills the spot.  We don't want the bin to go missing again.



Great, i think that is probably the best.


----------



## Echo queen

Disneyforus said:


> Great, i think that is probably the best.



Oh have a great vacation the time is near.  And thanks for being bin mother.


----------



## Disneyforus

Disneyforus said:


> Great, i think that is probably the best.



also...I might have to get a bigger bin than the current one for Bin #2 so don't specifically ask for the "clear bin".  Depending on the price of crockpots, I might be buying one to leave and will then have to get a bigger tote for it to fit into.

(ok, I think I am really done now...)


----------



## havingadisneyday

Hi -- we'll be staying at Bonnet Creek December 1-8... if either bin is available (that has a crock pot), we'd be so grateful! This sounds like such a wonderful idea! Just let us know!
ooooops, never mind... I see the list on the first page IS for this year  : )   Oh well, better luck next year. Enjoy!


----------



## trishwal

Disneyforus said:


> Hey Echoqueen...let's see if anyone wants to take those days...I leave next Monday so I will check the boards over the weekend and if no takers by then, you can just contact GraceluvsWDS...or contact them now and we can change it if we end up getting a taker.
> 
> Does that sound ok? (I'm not positive if I will be online while we are on Vacation to check in.)


If no one else has claimed it we will be checking on on June 3rd, checking out on June 9th! Would love to share whatever we have and enjoy whatever you didn't.


----------



## sherabby

darrius1st said:


> Every year I purchase an Entertainment Book with coupon for the Orlando Area and Leave it in the Room I'm staying in each year. I could never use all of the coupons, so this would be a great item.



That is a great idea!  We are arriving on August 12 through Aug 17th if you want to add us to keep it going in August.  We will have a rental car and making a grocery stop so I am sure we will have items to contribute.


----------



## Disneyforus

trishwal said:


> If no one else has claimed it we will be checking on on June 3rd, checking out on June 9th! Would love to share whatever we have and enjoy whatever you didn't.



Gotcha!


----------



## Disneyforus

sherabby said:


> That is a great idea!  We are arriving on August 12 through Aug 17th if you want to add us to keep it going in August.  We will have a rental car and making a grocery stop so I am sure we will have items to contribute.



You have been added!!!


----------



## KYoung2000

Thanks again to all of those who contribute to making these bins possible.  We just finished our trip and use of Bin #1 this past weekend.  I came in very handy for some of the little things such as sandwich bags, laundry soap, etc...  I also felt good not having to throw some items away at the end of our trip likes some canned food, and some beverages and some other items and hopefully others can use it.

Just as an FYI - Bin #1 is getting very full and heavy so as suggested earlier, make sure you have a way to transport it back to your room.  You wont want to carry it very far.

Oh for those with going to use Bin #1, the wireless router that is in it has instructions that are only in Chinese.  I tried using google translate to set it up, but didnt get too far.   So hopefully someone with Bin #1 in the future can read Chinese or can get a manual for it in English.   The model is a D-Link DIR 600 NB for those interested.

Hope we will make it down to WBC again so that we can take advantage of these bins again.

Again...Thanks for letting us take part!

-K


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

KYoung2000 said:


> Oh for those with going to use Bin #1, the wireless router that is in it has instructions that are only in Chinese.  I tried using google translate to set it up, but didnt get too far.   So hopefully someone with Bin #1 in the future can read Chinese or can get a manual for it in English.   The model is a D-Link DIR 600 NB for those interested.
> 
> Hope we will make it down to WBC again so that we can take advantage of these bins again.
> 
> Again...Thanks for letting us take part!
> 
> -K



Here's a link to that manual.
http://files.dlink.com.au/Products/DIR-600/Manuals/DIR-600_B1_Manual_v2.01.pdf


----------



## my4devils

Still available for 6/24-6/29?  Would love to be part of this!


----------



## Disneyforus

my4devils said:


> Still available for 6/24-6/29?  Would love to be part of this!



You have been added to bin #2!


----------



## kkandaj

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Here's a link to that manual.
> http://files.dlink.com.au/Products/DIR-600/Manuals/DIR-600_B1_Manual_v2.01.pdf



Thanks for this!  I get Bin#1 this Saturday and will add it to the bin!


----------



## Nascia

Would be interested in participating if a bin is still available.  Our dates are July 9 to July 20.


----------



## sisneydeb2003

Hi!

I don't have enough posts to PM.

Is Bin 1 available June 21st to June 24th?


----------



## 1mama2three

Hi Disneyforus,

I have been without a computer for some weeks.  Am I still listed for Bin #1 for 5/19-5/26 or did I miss it?  I apologize for not getting back to your PM sooner.

Thank you.


----------



## my4devils

YEAH!  thank you


----------



## budafam

Just got home today   Bin #1 was very helpful to us!  We used some of the ponchos and a few other items... we left quite a few things as well... too bad we couldn't leave parishables somehow (we had a ton leftover).  Bonnet Creek was wonderful... we loved watching the fireworks every single night from our windows/balcony.  Missing it already... thanks for the great idea to start this!


----------



## Disneyforus

Nascia said:


> Would be interested in participating if a bin is still available.  Our dates are July 9 to July 20.



Bin #2 is available for your dates, you have been added!
Make sure and get in touch with the DISers before and after you!




sisneydeb2003 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't have enough posts to PM.
> 
> Is Bin 1 available June 21st to June 24th?



Yes, it is available and I have added you. Try and get your post count up to 10 then you will be able to communicate with the people on either side of your dates to share contact info!





1mama2three said:


> Hi Disneyforus,
> 
> I have been without a computer for some weeks.  Am I still listed for Bin #1 for 5/19-5/26 or did I miss it?  I apologize for not getting back to your PM sooner.
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, sorry about your computer issues...I sent you a PM....unfortunately I can't change things back at this late date.


----------



## Disneyforus

budafam said:


> Just got home today   Bin #1 was very helpful to us!  We used some of the ponchos and a few other items... we left quite a few things as well... too bad we couldn't leave parishables somehow (we had a ton leftover).  Bonnet Creek was wonderful... we loved watching the fireworks every single night from our windows/balcony.  Missing it already... thanks for the great idea to start this!



Yea, glad you had a good time!  Can't wait...2 more sleeps and I am there!


----------



## Disneyforus

I'm off to Bonnet Creek in the morning!! Woo Hoo!!  

If anything comes up in the next two weeks regarding the bins could you post it here on the board instead of PMing me...I'm not taking my laptop and will only have my phone with the mobile app...and I can't figure out how to access PM's from that.  

If you have a request for a bin that is not within the next few weeks I will address it after May 25 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Hi, 
I am new to the board, and trying to get last minute planning done for our Disney Trip at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (13 days to go - yay!!). This is such a fantastic idea , and I would love for our family to participate. We would love to sign up for a bin on 5/26, and will be happy to "pay it forward" to another family when we check out on 6/2. I couldn't PM since I am new, so if there is any other information needed, will you please let me know? Thanks so much  

C. Grigg


----------



## Disneyforus

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the board, and trying to get last minute planning done for our Disney Trip at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (13 days to go - yay!!). This is such a fantastic idea , and I would love for our family to participate. We would love to sign up for a bin on 5/26, and will be happy to "pay it forward" to another family when we check out on 6/2. I couldn't PM since I am new, so if there is any other information needed, will you please let me know? Thanks so much
> 
> C. Grigg



Sorry to say, but both bins are already accounted for. Thanks for your interest and have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Echo queen

I just called to make a room request and we are in tower 6  Really excited now, Wifi was was my most wanted option.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Disneyforus said:


> I'm off to Bonnet Creek in the morning!! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> If anything comes up in the next two weeks regarding the bins could you post it here on the board instead of PMing me...I'm not taking my laptop and will only have my phone with the mobile app...and I can't figure out how to access PM's from that.
> 
> If you have a request for a bin that is not within the next few weeks I will address it after May 25
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



Have a GREAT trip & thanks for all you do for us!


----------



## My2Monkeys

Disneyforus said:


> I'm off to Bonnet Creek in the morning!! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> If anything comes up in the next two weeks regarding the bins could you post it here on the board instead of PMing me...I'm not taking my laptop and will only have my phone with the mobile app...and I can't figure out how to access PM's from that.
> 
> If you have a request for a bin that is not within the next few weeks I will address it after May 25
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



I'm joining you today!!!  Won't be checking in until at least 7:30 or so - can't wait to find out which tower we're in! SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Echo queen

My2Monkeys said:


> I'm joining you today!!!  Won't be checking in until at least 7:30 or so - can't wait to find out which tower we're in! SO EXCITED!!



Have a great trip, we will be hot on your heels for bin 2  We will at reunion resort for 4 nights before coming to WBC.


----------



## carolineone

Hi here ,wondering if there is an opening for 22 june 2012-24 june 2012 ? This is a gret idea ..


----------



## Disneyforus

Bin #2 is alive and well, gonna hand it off to my2 my2monkeys.  I added a new 4 qt crockpot, there is also bug spray, hair spray, dental floss, toothpaste, glow sticks, ponchos, water wings, extra shampoos and lotions, and laundry detergent to name a few.

Just love this resort and the close proximity to everything!!
We are in tower 4, 10th floor.

Off to star wars weekend at the studios this morning


----------



## 2wins

Does anyone have an idea of what types of non consumables (crock pot, etc,) are  in Bin 1?  I love this!!!!


----------



## sisneydeb2003

Thanks Disneyforus!


----------



## Echo queen

Disneyforus said:


> Bin #2 is alive and well, gonna hand it off to my2 my2monkeys.  I added a new 4 qt crockpot, there is also bug spray, hair spray, dental floss, toothpaste, glow sticks, ponchos, water wings, extra shampoos and lotions, and laundry detergent to name a few.
> 
> Just love this resort and the close proximity to everything!!
> We are in tower 4, 10th floor.
> 
> Off to star wars weekend at the studios this morning



Glad your having a great


----------



## Disneyforus

2wins said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what types of non consumables (crock pot, etc,) are  in Bin 1?  I love this!!!!



I'm picking up bin 1 tomorrow and will post a contents list the end of next week when we leave!

Major parking lot resurfacing going on around buildings 4 and 5, starting Sunday thru Wednesday....FYI


----------



## sk317

Hi I missed the bins for our week but we are leaving today 5-19 and have many non parishables we are leaving.  If you are interested just let me now.  You can call me 609-290-5618 or I will leave it at tower 6 with the name DIS Board.   I would hate for it to go to waste so someone please use!


----------



## macleod1979

Thats very kind of you


----------



## trishwal

Yay, Ponchos! And of course we will have to make some pulled pork in the crockpot now....


----------



## My2Monkeys

Disneyforus said:


> Bin #2 is alive and well, gonna hand it off to my2 my2monkeys.  I added a new 4 qt crockpot, there is also bug spray, hair spray, dental floss, toothpaste, glow sticks, ponchos, water wings, extra shampoos and lotions, and laundry detergent to name a few.
> 
> Just love this resort and the close proximity to everything!!
> We are in tower 4, 10th floor.
> 
> Off to star wars weekend at the studios this morning



Have Bin #2! Will be adding night lights! Can't believe we forgot to pack them!

Having a great time and LOVE BC! We're in tower 5 - 8th floor.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Thanks for the update.  Getting very excited.  Happy to know Bin 2 has a crockpot now!  We will have it in 20 days!!!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Thanks for putting nightlights in Bin 2 - now I don't have to pack them!


----------



## TwoMisfits

And hurray for the crockpot, too!  I can't wait to get bin 2 in September - it's gonna totally be like Christmas day when I check-in (what extra surprises will I find?


----------



## my4devils

we are checking in earlier than anticipated for Bin #2.  could i please bump it up to June 22nd through the 29th?  thank you!


----------



## overthemoon4mickey

We'll be going down on May 31st and leaving on June 10th. We always keep a cooler in the car full of cold drinks and snacks. I will be buying an igloo cooler since they hold up to the heat, and don't leak like styrofoam does.  If I could leave it with a bin I'd be happy too. Much better than leaving it in the rental car.


----------



## Disneyforus

Here is a rundown of Bin 1, which is blue BTW:

Crockpot with a few liners
LOTS of ziplocks
Disposable coffee cups with lids
Extra paper towel
Several ponchos
Small peanut butter
Individual oatmeal packets
Carnation instant breakfast mixes for milk
Taco shells
Couple cans of soup
Vegetable oil
Soy sauce
Coffee
Lots of micro popcorn
Aloe
Peroxide
Glow sticks
Disney 2011 planning book
Lots of other misc. items

The router came up missing a couple transfers ago..:-(

I did add a sharpie and packing tape for use in labeling the bin for future DISers.

For those coming up, enjoy!!!


----------



## budafam

Disneyforus said:


> Here is a rundown of Bin 1, which is blue BTW:
> 
> Crockpot with a few liners
> LOTS of ziplocks
> Disposable coffee cups with lids
> Extra paper towel
> Several ponchos
> Small peanut butter
> Individual oatmeal packets
> Carnation instant breakfast mixes for milk
> Taco shells
> Couple cans of soup
> Vegetable oil
> Soy sauce
> Coffee
> Lots of micro popcorn
> Aloe
> Peroxide
> Glow sticks
> Disney 2011 planning book
> Lots of other misc. items
> 
> The router came up missing a couple transfers ago..:-(
> 
> I did add a sharpie and packing tape for use in labeling the bin for future DISers.
> 
> For those coming up, enjoy!!!





The router quit working while we were trying to use it and then it smelled like it was burnt so we threw it out.  Sorry I didn't post sooner, I just sent the "one in charge" an email about it.


----------



## My2Monkeys

Just dropped Bin 2 off at bell services. We added a night light. 

Back to reality tomorrow.....


----------



## Echo queen

My2Monkeys said:


> Just dropped Bin 2 off at bell services. We added a night light.
> 
> Back to reality tomorrow.....



I'm hot on your heels  we fly into tomorrow  Hope you had a great trip.  I'm just trying to keep up with the fires that are causing road closures.


----------



## Disneyforus

Fires really caused some major congestion. We were stuck for an hour trying to go 3 miles.  Local reports say that smoke may still cause issues in the mirning and evening through the weekend.
We drove by the area on our way to Buena Vista Suites (we are here for 1 nt before our flight back) and there were still some hit spots they were spraying.


----------



## Disneyforus

carolineone said:


> Hi here ,wondering if there is an opening for 22 june 2012-24 june 2012 ? This is a gret idea ..



Someone who has the been scheduled is going to take it the two extra days...I'm sorry.  Have a fabulous trip!!



my4devils said:


> we are checking in earlier than anticipated for Bin #2.  could i please bump it up to June 22nd through the 29th?  thank you!



Sure thing!


----------



## Disneyforus

I'm home now...
It was nice to have both bins (1 each week), they sure are stocked full of good things.  I did throw out a few items like peanut butter that had already been opened. If it is open and a food item it probably shouldn't be passed on...though I did leave salt, spices, oil etc..use your own discression on this one.

Super fun two weeks.  My 6 year old wondered if we could just live at BC.  

I think everything is up to date as far as the bins, let me know if I have missed any requests.

BIG THANKS to everyone who has participated so far, and kept these bins going!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Can someone going soon tell me what specific spices are in Bin #2?  We are shopping on the way there and I have a few spices on my list.

Thanks!


----------



## Echo queen

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Can someone going soon tell me what specific spices are in Bin #2?  We are shopping on the way there and I have a few spices on my list.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I will post spices on Wednesday.


----------



## Disneyforus

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Can someone going soon tell me what specific spices are in Bin #2?  We are shopping on the way there and I have a few spices on my list.
> 
> Thanks!



I think bin #2 had a garlic sea salt...and regular salt and pepper.


----------



## Princessbec

budafam said:


> The router quit working while we were trying to use it and then it smelled like it was burnt so we threw it out.  Sorry I didn't post sooner, I just sent the "one in charge" an email about it.



How annoying, the router was brand new!  We put it in as we had no need to take it home. 

So thankful though that it didn't cause an accident.


----------



## jsavage4

We arrive at WBC on Saturday Nov 24 and would love to participate in the program.  We leave Thurs Nov 29.


----------



## Echo queen

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Can someone going soon tell me what specific spices are in Bin #2?  We are shopping on the way there and I have a few spices on my list.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a bag of brown sugar, pure cane sugar, garlic sea salt grinder, and I will be leaving a full set of salt and pepper.


----------



## Echo queen

We arrived at tower 6 at 8:30 am checked in, room was not ready so as planned we caught the 9am shuttle to MK.  Checkin was fast and smooth. We got the room ready call at 1pm, we took the 2:20pm shuttle back.

The 3 bedroom presidential is amazing, along with the view of the pool, lazy river and DHS.  13th floor.  

I had bin #2 delivered to the room, no problem.

At 9:40am at MK space mountain, splash mountain and big thunder were all down  Really!!!  When we left at 2 BTMRR was still down  we are going back later.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Echo queen said:


> We arrived at tower 6 at 8:30 am checked in, room was not ready so as planned we caught the 9am shuttle to MK.  Checkin was fast and smooth. We got the room ready call at 1pm, we took the 2:20pm shuttle back.
> 
> The 3 bedroom presidential is amazing, along with the view of the pool, lazy river and DHS.  13th floor.
> 
> I had bin #2 delivered to the room, no problem.
> 
> At 9:40am at MK space mountain, splash mountain and big thunder were all down  Really!!!  When we left at 2 BTMRR was still down  we are going back later.



Sounds wonderful!

I hope you take pics!!!


----------



## shell8558

Dropped bin 1 off at bell service last night. Had no Problems picking it up or dropping it back off. The guy said, "man this bucket comes and goes every week."  I added granola bars and glow sticks. Some of the ponchos tore, but I was able to add a few of mine. It rained all week and poured yesterday! We were so thankful for the ponchos! We had a beautiful room in tower 4, firework view. It was amazing !


----------



## shell8558

Also- they just added wifi in tower 4 yesterday. We had no problems connecting!


----------



## Echo queen

shell8558 said:


> Dropped bin 1 off at bell service last night. Had no Problems picking it up or dropping it back off. The guy said, "man this bucket comes and goes every week."  I added granola bars and glow sticks. Some of the ponchos tore, but I was able to add a few of mine. It rained all week and poured yesterday! We were so thankful for the ponchos! We had a beautiful room in tower 4, firework view. It was amazing !



We spent the day at Florida Mall yesterday it poured rain, I wondered if the parks got the same.  We have spent the last 3 days in the parks Tuesday Wednesday the usuall afternoon showers Thursday no rain and Friday get your raft out.  Loving it.


----------



## JimShockz

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> 
> I hope you take pics!!!



Bonnett Creek is a wonderful place,I worked there during the first and second phase of construction,doing the electrical and low voltage wiring,you would be amazed if you knew the infrastructure,and lay out of the communications hub.

-JS


----------



## shell8558

Echo queen said:


> We spent the day at Florida Mall yesterday it poured rain, I wondered if the parks got the same.  We have spent the last 3 days in the parks Tuesday Wednesday the usuall afternoon showers Thursday no rain and Friday get your raft out.  Loving it.



Yeah, we were there all week and thursday was by far the hottest day !! Because there was no rain . Lol. Yesterday we put on our ponchos and stayed at mk until 2:00. We rode everything with no lines. Best part of the rain-and the fact that it cools everything down. Enjoy the rest of ur trip!  I'm gonna go through a depression now that my trip is over. Lol


----------



## Echo queen

shell8558 said:


> Yeah, we were there all week and thursday was by far the hottest day !! Because there was no rain . Lol. Yesterday we put on our ponchos and stayed at mk until 2:00. We rode everything with no lines. Best part of the rain-and the fact that it cools everything down. Enjoy the rest of ur trip!  I'm gonna go through a depression now that my trip is over. Lol



DTD quest this morning, MK this evening.  Just hanging on to a last few days.


----------



## mousegear

Disneyforus, our dates changed.  We are now at WBC from Aug 25~Sept 3.  I see that bin #1 is available for the date so could you change for us?  Thank you and really appreciate it.


----------



## Disneyforus

shell8558 said:


> Dropped bin 1 off at bell service last night. Had no Problems picking it up or dropping it back off. The guy said, "man this bucket comes and goes every week."  I added granola bars and glow sticks. Some of the ponchos tore, but I was able to add a few of mine. It rained all week and poured yesterday! We were so thankful for the ponchos! We had a beautiful room in tower 4, firework view. It was amazing !



So glad you made use of the bins!




Echo queen said:


> DTD quest this morning, MK this evening.  Just hanging on to a last few days.



Sounds like you had a wonderful trip!



mousegear said:


> Disneyforus, our dates changed.  We are now at WBC from Aug 25~Sept 3.  I see that bin #1 is available for the date so could you change for us?  Thank you and really appreciate it.



Got you changed!


----------



## Echo queen

Ok we are wrapping things up, to bin 2 we are adding:
4 bottles of water 
2 bottles of beer
Foil
Sun screen spray on
Scissors
Orlando coupon book
Syrup

We had a great trip.


----------



## mousegear

Disneyforus said:


> Got you changed!



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## 2wins

We're next on the list!!!  Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## vettechick99

I guess I am too late to hop on a bin? We will be there June 23-30.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Just bumping this list to see if anyone wants to join for August 2012 - alot of availability on both bins (and with bin 2 projected to have a month off before I pick it up in Sept - well, I don't want it to get lost from lack of use - it's got so much great stuff in it already!...

Kristy


----------



## Echo queen




----------



## Echo queen




----------



## vettechick99

TwoMisfits said:


> Just bumping this list to see if anyone wants to join for August 2012 - alot of availability on both bins (and with bin 2 projected to have a month off before I pick it up in Sept - well, I don't want it to get lost from lack of use - it's got so much great stuff in it already!...
> 
> Kristy




Even if I don't get in on one to use, can I add to it? Who will be there the week of June 23rd-30th? We will be driving home so we can take most home with us, but I know I won't want to take any cold items/perishables. Let me know and I'll happily add!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Hi Vettechick,
We're picking up Bin # 1 on June 29 and would be happy to take what you may have for it.  Just let me know.  I can PM you with my cell # and whatever else you need.


----------



## Disneyforus

vettechick99 said:


> I guess I am too late to hop on a bin? We will be there June 23-30.



Yes, both bins are already accounted for.  If you want to try to connect with the person who has the bin while you are there to leave stuff with that would be great!

Have a wonderful trip!  I've only been back a couple weeks and am definately ready to return.


----------



## katallo

Hi, our check in date has changed from 11/7 to 11/10, so this change might allow someone to have Bin #2 from 11/4 - 11/10.  Thanks


----------



## jsavage4

We can't wait for our visit!  We will be checking in on Nov 24 - Nov 30.  It looks like bin #1 is available for that time frame??


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Hi descovy,
We'll be picking up Bin # 1 on June 29 - right after you.  Have tried searching back thru this thread to contact you, but haven't been able to find your post to PM you.  Trying to set this up a little early, cuz we're actually leaving town on the 22nd, and you'll probably be gone around that time too....
If you see this, please PM me so we can set up the transfer of the bin.  Thanks!
Have a great trip!
Gretchen


----------



## Echo queen

Here is my link to a 2 bedroom presidential

http://youtu.be/tZTbnIigU8k


----------



## Disneyforus

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Hi descovy,
> We'll be picking up Bin # 1 on June 29 - right after you.  Have tried searching back thru this thread to contact you, but haven't been able to find your post to PM you.  Trying to set this up a little early, cuz we're actually leaving town on the 22nd, and you'll probably be gone around that time too....
> If you see this, please PM me so we can set up the transfer of the bin.  Thanks!
> Have a great trip!
> Gretchen



Have you tried PMing through the link up top of this page right under your user id?  You can create a new PM from there...just start typing the username of the person you are PMing and it should put up options.

Let me know if you need anything else?


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> Hi, our check in date has changed from 11/7 to 11/10, so this change might allow someone to have Bin #2 from 11/4 - 11/10.  Thanks



Thanks for letting me know, I have changed it!



jsavage4 said:


> We can't wait for our visit!  We will be checking in on Nov 24 - Nov 30.  It looks like bin #1 is available for that time frame??



You are all set for Bin #1!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Disneyforus said:


> Have you tried PMing through the link up top of this page right under your user id?  You can create a new PM from there...just start typing the username of the person you are PMing and it should put up options.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else?



Thanks, Disneyforus - I never knew you could do it like that!

Sent a PM without a hitch....


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi all!  Thanks to this thread and having a crock-pot to share, I came up with a thread with crock-pot recipes conducive to a WDW vacation...just wanted to share if anyone is interested 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2941032


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Why thank you, thelionqueen!


----------



## thelionqueen

Disneyforus said:


> Thanks for letting me know, I have changed it!
> 
> You are all set for Bin #1!



Hi there, 
so our dates have changed again albeit not that big of a deal.  We are now checking in on 10/25 checking out 11/5 can you let me know if the additional days are available?  If not I'm happy to keep our current dates and return as scheduled.  Thanks much!


----------



## Candleshoe

I'm checking in August 3 and out on August the 14th.  

May I please participate?


----------



## Disneyforus

thelionqueen said:


> Hi there,
> so our dates have changed again albeit not that big of a deal.  We are now checking in on 10/25 checking out 11/5 can you let me know if the additional days are available?  If not I'm happy to keep our current dates and return as scheduled.  Thanks much!



You are all set!




Candleshoe said:


> I'm checking in August 3 and out on August the 14th.
> 
> May I please participate?



I have added you!


----------



## thelionqueen

Disneyforus said:


> You are all set!
> 
> I have added you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

Candleshoe said:


> I'm checking in August 3 and out on August the 14th.
> 
> May I please participate?





Disneyforus said:


> I have added you!



Thanks!!


----------



## 2wins

Thank You for organizing this.  We used and added many of the supplies in bin one.  We returned bin 1 to Tower 1 on 6-13.  I PM'd the next family and it is waiting to be picked up on 6-21-12.  Have a great trip everyone!


----------



## trishwal

JimShockz said:


> Bonnett Creek is a wonderful place,I worked there during the first and second phase of construction,doing the electrical and low voltage wiring,you would be amazed if you knew the infrastructure,and lay out of the communications hub.
> 
> -JS



My husband would have loved seeing all of that - he was a telecom rat when I met him and had been in more ceilings than he cares to admit - except that now it's fun when we drive by somewhere and he says "I put the phone system in there." So are you a WBC owner?

We had Bin#2 last week and so I took a pic of it for those who are in its queue:






Someone had left two tie-dye Mickey shirts in the bin. Our daughter wore this one to the MK and wanted to take it home, so thanks to whoever made it!







Thanks also to the family who left the hot chocolate! We didn't think about the kids needing something to warm themselves up after being cold and wet all day, since it was hot and sunny the day we went to the store! Since the items in the bin will probably change as people use them and share their stuff I didn't even think to take a pic of everything inside - so think of your turn as a surprise 

We dropped in a red poncho that never gets worn around here but came in SO handy with all the rain, and some half-caff coffee (hope that wasn't too weird to get - I'm a caffeine wimp!), and dryer sheets to keep those towels from getting so scratchy.

Great idea to get this started - and the kids really got a kick out of it, too, but didn't understand how people that were doing this didn't know each other outside of a bulletin board but could organize this sort of share! Pass it on and MORE BONNET CREEK! This was my first time to visit and I'm totally sold.


----------



## armmom

How do I request a bin for Sept.24th -Sept 29?  How do we put things in after vacation if you don't have the bin and don't want to just throw them away?


----------



## Disneyforus

armmom said:


> How do I request a bin for Sept.24th -Sept 29?  How do we put things in after vacation if you don't have the bin and don't want to just throw them away?



Thanks for your interest, but both of the bins are already spoken for.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## trishwal

I don't know about the other buildings, but Building 5 had really nice donation rack in the lobby area where we could have shared our unused stuff instead of designating it to Red Bin # 2.  I think it is for a shelter but at least it does go to use that way.


----------



## armmom

So glad that this was started! Wish we could have partake! Thanks for the tip about leaving them things for the shelter in tower 5.


----------



## Disneyforus

armmom said:


> So glad that this was started! Wish we could have partake! Thanks for the tip about leaving them things for the shelter in tower 5.



Just FYI...every tower has a donation box you can leave items in.


----------



## eeyorepixie

Can I join the fun? Aug. 17-27


----------



## headinsouth

Hi!  Can I join?  12/11-12/18?  Thanks!!


----------



## ibob52

trishwal said:


> I don't know about the other buildings, but Building 5 had really nice donation rack in the lobby area where we could have shared our unused stuff instead of designating it to Red Bin # 2.  I think it is for a shelter but at least it does go to use that way.



Building 4 ... also had a wooden donation box in the lobby = to share
 items with other *guests*.

**This info is not to Distract from the DIS sharing of items** 
but rather to add info for those ... Not having access to Bin #1 or Bin #2.


----------



## coachb

Nascia, sent you a couple of PM's regarding the transfer of Bin #2. The week in between ours is vacant so I thought it a good idea to touch base prior to your trip.

CoachB


----------



## Disneyforus

eeyorepixie said:


> Can I join the fun? Aug. 17-27






I have added you to Bin #2 for the dates you requested!






headinsouth said:


> Hi!  Can I join?  12/11-12/18?  Thanks!!



I added you to Bin #2, but someone has the bin until 12/12...so I put you down for getting it on the 12th. (12/12-12/18)  Let me know if that is a problem.


----------



## headinsouth

Disneyforus said:


> I have added you to Bin #2 for the dates you requested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added you to Bin #2, but someone has the bin until 12/12...so I put you down for getting it on the 12th. (12/12-12/18)  Let me know if that is a problem.



Not a problem! Thank you!!


----------



## eeyorepixie

Disneyforus said:


> I have added you to Bin #2 for the dates you requested!



Thanks so much! I was shopping at the dollar store yesterday for a few things for the trip and I thought to myself- I will just add this to the bin



Sherry, thanks for the heads up


----------



## mikana876

Is it too soon to sign up for May 31st-June 9th 2013?


----------



## Disneyforus

thelionqueen said:


> Thank you!!!



Hey thelionqueen...I goofed.  You asked to move up a couple days on getting the bin and I didn't see that someone is already slotted for the bin until the 27th...so I will have to switch you back...So sorry.


----------



## Disneyforus

*my4devils*
and/or
*nascia*

Please contact Disneyforus or coachb at your earliest convenience...thanks!

coachb needs to share their contact information with you!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

eeyorepixie said:


> Thanks so much! I was shopping at the dollar store yesterday for a few things for the trip and I thought to myself- I will just add this to the bin
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry, thanks for the heads up



You're welcome, sweetie!!   I won't go shopping til mid July.  You're so organized!


----------



## 4mykidz127

It's probably too late but wanted to check and see if July 27th-Aug 1st is still available?


----------



## Disneyforus

mikana876 said:


> Is it too soon to sign up for May 31st-June 9th 2013?



Our first *2013* Pay if forward participant!

It's never too early to start planning for a Disney Vacation..
I will add you on right now!


----------



## Disneyforus

4mykidz127 said:


> It's probably too late but wanted to check and see if July 27th-Aug 1st is still available?



Yes, you are right...both bins are already spoken for.  Thanks for your interest though and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## coachb

Anyone have a somewhat recent list of items in Bin #2? Really interested to know if there is a crockpot and if so, what size. Many thanks.


----------



## sherabby

coachb said:


> Anyone have a somewhat recent list of items in Bin #2? Really interested to know if there is a crockpot and if so, what size. Many thanks.



Better yet does anyone have a list of what the larger items are in the bins both 1 and 2?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

We are at Bonnet Creek.

We've checked with Bell Services numerous times since Friday afternoon (June 29) thru today Sunday (July 1).  Bin #1 is MIA.

We checked both at Tower 1 and Tower 6.  Bell Services seem to know what we're inquiring about, but say there is nothing there.

Any suggestions?

Will report back on the resort once we're home.

TTFN

Gretchen


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Can anyone please describe Bin #1?

Mohammed (Bell Services Captain) says there is a bin - but does not have my name on it.  Told him I would be over to check it out - but I'm not sure what it looks like other than having green Mickey Heads on it.  

I've tried to look back thru this thread but the computers they have available in the lobby are extremely SLOW!  (They take several minutes just to load 1 page - very frustrating when people are waiting for you...)

Will report back if he has the Pay It Forward Bin #1 - otherwise will wait to hear if anyone can describe it for us.

Thanks!!

Gretchen


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Okay - last post re: Bin #1:

Went into Bell Services storage area and there is a red bin with green Mickey Heads on it.  I have no idea whether or not this is bin #1, but it does include lots of bottled water, crock pot, etc.

However, it is labelled for a Kelly F_____ arriving on July 9, so I did not take it.

Hope someone is able to locate Bin #1 and that you all have a fabulous trip!!

Gretchen


----------



## lindaprvs

Hey! 
We are coming to Bonnet Creek July 23-27 and would LOVE to be on a bin if there is a opening- It looked like Bin #2 would be open then?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

coachb said:


> Anyone have a somewhat recent list of items in Bin #2? Really interested to know if there is a crockpot and if so, what size. Many thanks.



Yes, there is a smallish crockpot in Bin #2


----------



## Disneyforus

lindaprvs said:


> Hey!
> We are coming to Bonnet Creek July 23-27 and would LOVE to be on a bin if there is a opening- It looked like Bin #2 would be open then?



Yes it is, and I have added you!




gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> We are at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We've checked with Bell Services numerous times since Friday afternoon (June 29) thru today Sunday (July 1).  Bin #1 is MIA.
> 
> We checked both at Tower 1 and Tower 6.  Bell Services seem to know what we're inquiring about, but say there is nothing there.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Will report back on the resort once we're home.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Gretchen



Ugh ...I just PM'd you.  So sorry you have had to spend valuable vacation time looking for the bin.  I have messaged previous users to see if we can figure anything out.  Have a good rest of your trip!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Lily and Ginny's mom - contact me so I can grab your name!  I PM'd you, but never got a response, so try to PM me instead!

Kristy


----------



## lindaprvs

Whoever has bin 2 now could u possibly list items for us. Thanks!


----------



## Candleshoe

Disneyforus said:


> Yes it is, and I have added you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh ...I just PM'd you.  So sorry you have had to spend valuable vacation time looking for the bin.  I have messaged previous users to see if we can figure anything out.  Have a good rest of your trip!



So I went through the whole thread to find pictures of BIN#1 for gretchenohar and no dice.   It made me think though...  

Disneyforus, could you put a link by the bin# 'title' in the first thread to pictures?   I hate to ask since you already do so much work in here, but I think it might be really useful.  And to that end I have two links for you for Bin #2.

The first post is dated 4/28/2012 and shows a clear box labeled Bin #2 with a green mickey head. Post #664

The second one is dated 6/15/2012 and shows a pinkish purple box with a green mickey head glued(?) to the side, no marking of 'Bin #2' but it STATES that it's #2.   Post #770  My confusion here is that you (DisneyForus) have been noting when Bin#2 was lost and restarted and it wasn't lost/restarted between April 28 and June 15, so I'm unsure why the color/bin change!  Maybe the purple one is really bin#1?  

I'm off to bed now.   Thanks for all you do.  

I hope BIN-1 isn't MIA!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Still looking for Lily and Ginny's mom!  If anyone can help me locate her (so I can get her name for Bin 2), I'd appreciate it!

Kristy (aka TwoMisfits)


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Ugh ...I just PM'd you.  So sorry you have had to spend valuable vacation time looking for the bin.  I have messaged previous users to see if we can figure anything out.  Have a good rest of your trip![/QUOTE]

Please don't apologize - we all appreciate all you do to keep this going!

If anyone is here at WBC now and has a bin, please contact me and I'll arrange to add alot of non-perishables we will have left over.  We're leaving in the morning.  If I don't hear from anyone, I'll look for one of the boxes left at the front desk.


Have a great trip everyone!!

Gretchen


----------



## Disneyforus

Candleshoe said:


> So I went through the whole thread to find pictures of BIN#1 for gretchenohar and no dice.   It made me think though...
> 
> Disneyforus, could you put a link by the bin# 'title' in the first thread to pictures?   I hate to ask since you already do so much work in here, but I think it might be really useful.  And to that end I have two links for you for Bin #2.
> 
> The first post is dated 4/28/2012 and shows a clear box labeled Bin #2 with a green mickey head. Post #664
> 
> The second one is dated 6/15/2012 and shows a pinkish purple box with a green mickey head glued(?) to the side, no marking of 'Bin #2' but it STATES that it's #2.   Post #770  My confusion here is that you (DisneyForus) have been noting when Bin#2 was lost and restarted and it wasn't lost/restarted between April 28 and June 15, so I'm unsure why the color/bin change!  Maybe the purple one is really bin#1?
> 
> I'm off to bed now.   Thanks for all you do.
> 
> I hope BIN-1 isn't MIA!



Thanks for all your leg work on looking for the bin colors.


Bin #1 is Blue
Bin #2 is Red (I bought a bigger bin when I was down there last month, and thought the bright red would help it to stand out)


----------



## Disneyforus

So, it seems that Blue Bin #1 is missing.  2wins left it at the bellmans desk upon their checkout and that is the last that I can account for it...not sure if sisneydeb ever got it...I haven't heard anything from them.

If someone scheduled for Bin #1 soon would like to restart a new one please let me know.  That Bin had a long life...sad that it dissapeared.


----------



## Disneyforus

TwoMisfits said:


> Still looking for Lily and Ginny's mom!  If anyone can help me locate her (so I can get her name for Bin 2), I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Kristy (aka TwoMisfits)



I Pm'd her as well...thanks for being so proactive!


----------



## katallo

Hi, we had to change flights so we will arrive 11/9.  Can we adjust Bin 2.  Thanks!!


----------



## Candleshoe

Disneyforus said:


> Thanks for all your leg work on looking for the bin colors.
> 
> 
> Bin #1 is Blue
> Bin #2 is Red (I bought a bigger bin when I was down there last month, and thought the bright red would help it to stand out)



Your welcome   Hopefully Bin#1 is not lost, and we can get pictures of both up.   

Because I don't want to make assumptions about colors and so forth (since cameras can distort colors) is the Red one the one that's pictured in post #770?  _(It looks pinkish-purple to me, which is why I ask!)_

I have my fingers crossed for Bin-1!!!!


----------



## 3Goofy's

Love this idea!  Any chance a bin is available somewhere between Nov2-11?


----------



## Disneyforus

Candleshoe said:


> Your welcome   Hopefully Bin#1 is not lost, and we can get pictures of both up.
> 
> Because I don't want to make assumptions about colors and so forth (since cameras can distort colors) is the Red one the one that's pictured in post #770?  _(It looks pinkish-purple to me, which is why I ask!)_
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for Bin-1!!!!



Yes, it is straight up red...I hesitate to link a picture because of the very thing you said...cameras can mess with the color.

What I will do is add the color of the bin to the title on the first page.

Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> Hi, we had to change flights so we will arrive 11/9.  Can we adjust Bin 2.  Thanks!!



You are all set.




3Goofy's said:


> Love this idea!  Any chance a bin is available somewhere between Nov2-11?



I can add you for 11/2 - 11/9...someone already is planning to pick it up on 11/9.  Would that work for you?


----------



## 3Goofy's

I can add you for 11/2 - 11/9...someone already is planning to pick it up on 11/9.  Would that work for you?[/QUOTE]

Oh yes please!


----------



## Disneyforus

3Goofy's said:


> I can add you for 11/2 - 11/9...someone already is planning to pick it up on 11/9.  Would that work for you?



Oh yes please![/QUOTE]

Woops, typed the wrong dates...
The Bin is open 11/5-11/9...do you want it for those days?


----------



## 3Goofy's

Disneyforus said:


> Oh yes please!



Woops, typed the wrong dates...
The Bin is open 11/5-11/9...do you want it for those days?[/QUOTE]

OK, sure!  Thank you!


----------



## Candleshoe

Was there any sign of bin# 1 today?   

<<where my fingers crossed smilie>>


----------



## mikana876

Disneyforus said:


> Our first *2013* Pay if forward participant!
> 
> It's never too early to start planning for a Disney Vacation..
> I will add you on right now!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

3Goofy's said:


> Woops, typed the wrong dates...
> The Bin is open 11/5-11/9...do you want it for those days?



OK, sure!  Thank you![/QUOTE]

Ok, you are on for Bin #2




Candleshoe said:


> Was there any sign of bin# 1 today?
> 
> <<where my fingers crossed smilie>>



I haven't heard anything...




mikana876 said:


> Thank you!!!



Your Welcome!!


----------



## lindaprvs

Any updates on the bins? I am so excited to get there in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Candleshoe

> 06/29 - 07/06 gretchenohar@hotmail Bin is missing :-( We need a restart...


Awww   That's sad.  I was hoping it would have turned up.

I see that BIN#1 has "OPEN 08/05 - 08/12" still.  I'll be there from 8/3 to 8/14 if you want me to babysit it from 8/5-8/12 so it isn't sitting in storage I will.

I have a cynical mind and I wonder if someone's not reading the thread and going down and claiming the bins themselves which is how they turn up missing.

I know I know... cynical.  I'm not usually like this really.  Just a long day and discussing politics with my DH.


----------



## thelionqueen

Candleshoe said:


> Awww   That's sad.  I was hoping it would have turned up.
> 
> I see that BIN#1 has "OPEN 08/05 - 08/12" still.  I'll be there from 8/3 to 8/14 if you want me to babysit it from 8/5-8/12 so it isn't sitting in storage I will.
> 
> I have a cynical mind and I wonder if someone's not reading the thread and going down and claiming the bins themselves which is how they turn up missing.
> 
> I know I know... cynical.  I'm not usually like this really.  Just a long day and discussing politics with my DH.



Never thought of that 

I know that one time we had a box delivered to SSR and they couldn't find it for 2 days.  I had a confirmation that it was delivered and still they couldn't find it.  Mysteriously...it showed up on day 3.  They thought it had somehow been pushed way into the back and overlooked.  Not sure..but maybe that's what happened here too?


----------



## TwoMisfits

Maybe we should put both the person's name AND their arrival date on the box, so no one can get it "early"...


----------



## thelionqueen

TwoMisfits said:


> Maybe we should put both the person's name AND their arrival date on the box, so no one can get it "early"...



That's what we did on our BLT stay.  There was a sheet listed with everyone's name and arrival date on the box.  Then the person would have the previous/next person's contact info. and everything was kept on track.  Worked fine for us previously.


----------



## Disneyforus

TwoMisfits said:


> Maybe we should put both the person's name AND their arrival date on the box, so no one can get it "early"...



We did that in the beginning and I think maybe we have kind of gotten away from putting the  arrival date ...but it has saved us a few times when folks were not able to pick up the bin...I could just tell the next Diser "the name" on the bin and not worry about a date.  I also don't think the bell hop will care about the date...if everyone is putting an actual name on the bin...not a Dis handle, then nobody else should be able to pick it up.

Truth be told...Bin #1 was left at the bell hops desk with an "untaped on" paper with the  name of the next Diser...so i suspect that the paper got lost or never taped to the bin and someone didn't know what to do with it...


----------



## Disneyforus

Candleshoe said:


> I have a cynical mind and I wonder if someone's not reading the thread and going down and claiming the bins themselves which is how they turn up missing.
> 
> I know I know... cynical.  I'm not usually like this really.  Just a long day and discussing politics with my DH.



...don't think that is the case as they would have to know the actual name, which we are purposely not disclosing on the thread.

I tend to think that the bin is just not being dropped off properly.


----------



## Candleshoe

Good to know!  I hadn't made the connection between forum handles and real names, so YAY!  

Sorry it got lost though. 

Do let me know if you want me to babysit the new BIN-1 while I'm there though.  I don't mind.


----------



## lindaprvs

Has anyone heard from either bin? We leave in a week and I was just wondering about any updates on the bins


----------



## nancy155

If bin #1 is not found prior to our arrival on 7/28 I would be happy to go and purchase a new bin and start it over.  Just let me know if you want me to do this.


----------



## Disneyforus

nancy155 said:


> If bin #1 is not found prior to our arrival on 7/28 I would be happy to go and purchase a new bin and start it over.  Just let me know if you want me to do this.



Oh, that would be wonderful!!!
The only other things you would need to put in the bin are:

Packing tape 
Sharpie
(Paper if you want, or people can just use paper from the pads in the room)

These can just stay in the bin for each person to use to label the bin.  

Thanks so much!!

I didn't have you down for Bin 1, but can add you in on the first page so we can keep track and you will know who to contact after you for contact info.  What dates are you there?


----------



## Disneyforus

If there is someone already scheduled for Bin #1 who is arriving 7/28 or sooner that would like to start up a new Bin #1 please let me know and I will gladly add the information to your name...otherwise Nancy155 has offered to do this for us.


----------



## nancy155

I arrive on 7/28 through 8/4.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Is Bin #2 still accounted for?

I just want to verify that I DID see Bin #2 in the baggage storage area at Bldg 1 when we were there a couple weeks ago.

It was a bright Christmas Red with lime green Mickey Heads glued on the outside.  It was awaiting arrival of someone around July 9, I think....

Sorry to hear Bin #1 went missing - it sure served long and well!

Thanks to all who made that possible.


----------



## lindaprvs

gretchenohar@hotmail said:
			
		

> Is Bin #2 still accounted for?
> 
> I just want to verify that I DID see Bin #2 in the baggage storage area at Bldg 1 when we were there a couple weeks ago.
> 
> It was a bright Christmas Red with lime green Mickey Heads glued on the outside.  It was awaiting arrival of someone around July 9, I think....
> 
> Sorry to hear Bin #1 went missing - it sure served long and well!
> 
> Thanks to all who made that possible.



I would like to know this as well- i am due  to pick up bin #2 july 23


----------



## Disneyforus

lindaprvs said:


> I would like to know this as well- i am due  to pick up bin #2 july 23



As far as I know everything is fine with Bin#2!!


----------



## Candleshoe

Disneyforus said:


> As far as I know everything is fine with Bin#2!!



I bought a new Disney nightlight for Bin2.  If there is already one in there we can put it in Bin1 instead.

 I am no where near being ready!!   Summer has flown by.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Is there a bin available for August 13-24?  I promise to add a few goodies into it after we are done


----------



## nancy155

Candleshoe said:


> I bought a new Disney nightlight for Bin2.  If there is already one in there we can put it in Bin1 instead.
> 
> I am no where near being ready!!   Summer has flown by.



I hear you about getting ready!  I looked at the calendar today, I have been soooo busy at work preparing to take this time off that it is flying by and I have no clue if clothes still fit!!!  Guess I better get busy this weekend and darn the luck if I will need to go shopping.,  Thank goodness I received a 30% off at Kohls the other day!

Oh the other reason I was responding to you, it appears we will be there close to the same time and I may be starting up bin #1 again so if there is not a nightlight in Bin #2 you could leave it with me to place in the new Bin #1.  We will have to PM each other to obtain cell #'s...


----------



## Bdlbls

Hi,
We will be staying at Bonnet Creek next year from 02/01/2013 to 02/08/2013.
I would like to sign up for the PAY IT FORWARD program. How do I go about doing this ?


----------



## Disneyforus

Cdn Gal said:


> Is there a bin available for August 13-24?  I promise to add a few goodies into it after we are done



I'm sorry but both bins are already accounted for.  Enjoy your trip though!!!


----------



## geko29

I'd like to sign up for Bin #1 for the 8/5-8/12 week if possible, as that's the time we've got in a 2BR Presidential.  We're pretty picky about what we eat, so I don't know that we'll take much out of it.  But I understand it's going to be a fairly new bin (~1 week old), and we always seem to have stuff left over when we leave, so thought it might be nice to contribute.


----------



## JessB320

I have been reading the boards for a couple months now. I want to say thanks to everyone for all the great tips and advice!!! We will be at bonnet creek in sept for our 3rd time. If bin 2 is still open from sept 19-24 I'd love to sign up for it. Again thanks everyone for this great community!!


----------



## minniemom003

We will be at WBC on March 29, 2013 until 
April 6, 2013. We would like to sign up for 
a bin but I wasn't sure how early to sign up so 
if it's to soon just let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Bdlbls said:


> Hi,
> We will be staying at Bonnet Creek next year from 02/01/2013 to 02/08/2013.
> I would like to sign up for the PAY IT FORWARD program. How do I go about doing this ?



I added you to Bin #1, you will need to have a post count of 10 before you can private message someone for contact information...for the bin...so you have a bit of time to work on that....
If you have any questions after reading the first post page please don't hesitate to ask.



geko29 said:


> I'd like to sign up for Bin #1 for the 8/5-8/12 week if possible, as that's the time we've got in a 2BR Presidential.  We're pretty picky about what we eat, so I don't know that we'll take much out of it.  But I understand it's going to be a fairly new bin (~1 week old), and we always seem to have stuff left over when we leave, so thought it might be nice to contribute.



I added you to Bin #1, you will need to contact the DISer before and after you ASAP to share contact information...using Private Messaging is usually easiest but you will need a post count of 10.  You can receive PMs, just not send them.  Let me know if you have any trouble reaching them.



JessB320 said:


> I have been reading the boards for a couple months now. I want to say thanks to everyone for all the great tips and advice!!! We will be at bonnet creek in sept for our 3rd time. If bin 2 is still open from sept 19-24 I'd love to sign up for it. Again thanks everyone for this great community!!



I added you to Bin #2, as I have already stated to the above two posters...please plan to communicate with the DISers before and after you.  Once your post count is at least 10 you can send PM, until then you can only receive.  Let me know if you need any help!



minniemom003 said:


> We will be at WBC on March 29, 2013 until
> April 6, 2013. We would like to sign up for
> a bin but I wasn't sure how early to sign up so
> if it's to soon just let me know. Thank you.



Nahhh..it's not too early!! I put you on for Bin #1!!


----------



## JessB320

Awesome, thanks so much !!!


----------



## minniemom003

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## lindaprvs

I will be arriving in the morning and will get bin #2! Will post on it later this week!


----------



## Disneyforus

Just wanted to take a moment and thank YOU ALL for participating in this pay it forward....it truly has been a blessing to experience such giving and caring by all you DISers.  It's heartwarming to be a part of this great community of people.  


I am on a camping vacation for a week with no WiFi...secretly happy ...and I have decided no I Phone while on vacation...sooooo I wil not be able to update anything or help out with questions for about 8 days....have a great week and keep those bins going!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

Disneyforus said:


> Just wanted to take a moment and thank YOU ALL for participating in this pay it forward....it truly has been a blessing to experience such giving and caring by all you DISers.  It's heartwarming to be a part of this great community of people.
> 
> 
> I am on a camping vacation for a week with no WiFi...secretly happy ...and I have decided no I Phone while on vacation...sooooo I wil not be able to update anything or help out with questions for about 8 days....have a great week and keep those bins going!!!



Thanks for everything you do!   Have a wonderful unplugged vacation.


----------



## geko29

Disneyforus said:


> I added you to Bin #1, you will need to contact the DISer before and after you ASAP to share contact information...using Private Messaging is usually easiest but you will need a post count of 10.  You can receive PMs, just not send them.  Let me know if you have any trouble reaching them.



Thanks, I'll try to rack up a couple.


----------



## DCTooTall

geko29 said:


> Thanks, I'll try to rack up a couple.



I think there is a thread or 2 in some of the community or newbie forums here that are designed to allow an easy post count increase.


----------



## lindaprvs

Just checked in. Everyone was super nice! We got tower 3...great lake view and epcot too!!! So excited to see the fireworks tonight!!


----------



## coachb

Have a blast!


----------



## nancy155

lindaprvs said:


> Just checked in. Everyone was super nice! We got tower 3...great lake view and epcot too!!! So excited to see the fireworks tonight!!



Great to hear!  I looked and saw for the week we are there they are sold out!

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## coachb

Any updates on the contents of bin 2?


----------



## nancy155

Well I pm'd gonzalesphd and never heard from them, so I will plan on starting bin #1 up again and will pass on to Geko29   I am super excited for tomorrow to begin and end and hope that all next week goes VERY SLOW!!!  

I have heard from Gecko29 and here's hoping that it all goes smoothly.  Take care all and Coachb perhaps we will see you next week at Bonnet Creek!


----------



## coachb

Leave tomorrow am. Looks like Bin 2 may have gone unclaimed/not found by the previous 2 DISers? Hopefully I'll be able to track it down. Nancy, have a great time.


----------



## nancy155

coachb said:


> Leave tomorrow am. Looks like Bin 2 may have gone unclaimed/not found by the previous 2 DISers? Hopefully I'll be able to track it down. Nancy, have a great time.



Have a great time as well and I hope you are able to track down Bin #2.. 24 hours from now we will be in the airport preparing to board our fllight!!!!


----------



## coachb

24 hours from now I'll be in the air! 

Just heard from Lindaprvs, bin 2 is at bell services waiting for me!


----------



## nancy155

coachb said:


> 24 hours from now I'll be in the air!
> 
> Just heard from Lindaprvs, bin 2 is at bell services waiting for me!



AWESOME!!!!! We will be around the pool on Sunday by tower 4 have rented a Cabana for the day... Pehaps we will see your family!


----------



## Candleshoe

I've got your info, coachb!  I will have to remember to plug it into my phone!


----------



## coachb

Candleshoe, already have you in my phone!


----------



## Candleshoe

coachb said:


> Candleshoe, already have you in my phone!



I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## eeyorepixie

Hi, I got the spot for Aug 17-27 could I actually get off the list. I am sorry if this would cause any inconvenience, I just would rather not stress about the bin. KWIM?


----------



## Candleshoe

I got the Orlando Entertainment book in the mail yesterday, so I'll be leaving it in Bin 2! 

It's almost time!


----------



## Disneyforus

eeyorepixie said:


> Hi, I got the spot for Aug 17-27 could I actually get off the list. I am sorry if this would cause any inconvenience, I just would rather not stress about the bin. KWIM?



No problem, I have taken you off.  Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Bell2825

This bin idea sounds interesting.  Can you tell me how it works and how far in advance you have to get in on it?


----------



## nancy155

Purchased a new bin.  I hope it works.  lime green in color  will have a few things to put in it.  Have a great room in tower 3 with lake and fireworks view!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Bell2825 said:


> This bin idea sounds interesting.  Can you tell me how it works and how far in advance you have to get in on it?



The Bins are rotated through DIS board members who sign up for specific dates, through this thread.  The very first page on this thread has the entire list, and information on how it works.

If you are interested shoot me your dates and I will add you. (If there is availability)


----------



## Disneyforus

nancy155 said:


> Purchased a new bin.  I hope it works.  lime green in color  will have a few things to put in it.  Have a great room in tower 3 with lake and fireworks view!!



Thanks so much, and have a great vacation!!


----------



## Bell2825

Is the week February 9-16 available for a bin?


----------



## Disneyforus

Bell2825 said:


> Is the week February 9-16 available for a bin?



I added you to  "Limegreen Bin #1"


----------



## sherabby

can I ask a question since I am so new to this.  I did contact before and after me but now after me seems to not want to participate.  Where do we pick up bin #1 and do we return it to the same place?


----------



## DCTooTall

sherabby said:


> can I ask a question since I am so new to this.  I did contact before and after me but now after me seems to not want to participate.  Where do we pick up bin #1 and do we return it to the same place?



Bin should be picked up and dropped off at Bell Services at the Main building.


----------



## Disneyforus

sherabby said:


> can I ask a question since I am so new to this.  I did contact before and after me but now after me seems to not want to participate.  Where do we pick up bin #1 and do we return it to the same place?



If it is mousegear that doesn't want to participate then please contact BadgerGirl84 as she would be next...let me know if you have any problems contacting them...also please let me know if mousegear isn't participating and I will remove them from the list.

And, yes as stated by DCTooTall...pick up and drop off at the main building bell service area...there is a big storage room there.

Thanks!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Disneyforus said:


> If it is mousegear that doesn't want to participate then please contact BadgerGirl84 as she would be next...let me know if you have any problems contacting them...also please let me know if mousegear isn't participating and I will remove them from the list.
> 
> And, yes as stated by DCTooTall...pick up and drop off at the main building bell service area...there is a big storage room there.
> 
> Thanks!



Hmm...Mousegear sent me a PM asking me for my contact info and arrival date on July 4th. So as of that date, that user was in.

If Mousegear decides not to participate, I'd like to pick up the bin on 9/1...my actual arrival date.


----------



## apennel

Thanks for organizing such a great swap!

I'm planning a little far ahead, but I see there are already 2013 dates reserved.  Could I please reserve a bin?  Our dates are June 8-15, 2013.

Thanks!


----------



## mousegear

I sent the info to sherabby already! I'll send again!


----------



## Tinker101

I love this idea. I hope to be able to participate as soon as we figure out our dates for 2013.


----------



## nancy155

Okay getting ready to take bin 1 down to bell services in tower 1.  I have left some items such as a small crock pot and a AAA diamond parking pass for those who rent a car while here.

Oh and I just locked Bonnet Creek in for March 23 2013 through March 30 2013.  So if there are any bins available would love to get on the list.  Would look at page one but only have my phone..  Yeah going to Bonnet creek again in march!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

mousegear said:


> I sent the info to sherabby already! I'll send again!








apennel said:


> Thanks for organizing such a great swap!
> 
> I'm planning a little far ahead, but I see there are already 2013 dates reserved.  Could I please reserve a bin?  Our dates are June 8-15, 2013.
> 
> Thanks!



You have been added!




nancy155 said:


> Okay getting ready to take bin 1 down to bell services in tower 1.  I have left some items such as a small crock pot and a AAA diamond parking pass for those who rent a car while here.
> 
> Oh and I just locked Bonnet Creek in for March 23 2013 through March 30 2013.  So if there are any bins available would love to get on the list.  Would look at page one but only have my phone..  Yeah going to Bonnet creek again in march!!!



Awesome!!! Thanks for your help with Bin #1 !!!  I will add you for next spring!!


----------



## nancy155

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> You have been added!
> 
> Awesome!!! Thanks for your help with Bin #1 !!!  I will add you for next spring!!



Thanks  I also heard from geko he received the bin!


----------



## nancy155

Disneyforus said:


> If it is mousegear that doesn't want to participate then please contact BadgerGirl84 as she would be next...let me know if you have any problems contacting them...also please let me know if mousegear isn't participating and I will remove them from the list.
> 
> And, yes as stated by DCTooTall...pick up and drop off at the main building bell service area...there is a big storage room there.
> 
> Thanks!



The big storage area is just outside the doors you go in to check in, on your left as you are walking from the parking lot towards check in.  If you ask at the front desk they have someone meet you there to pick up the bin.  
They wanted the next guests room number, but I told them I did not have that however let them know I taped the next guests name and arrival date on the bin.  Was told all the next person picking up the bin would just need to provide their ID to pick up the bin.


----------



## partyofm5

I would love 11/11-11/16 if no one has it...


----------



## partyofm5

of 2012 that is


----------



## coachb

Came back Sunday night and used bin #2. Used the crockpot once and DW was thrilled to find a couple of tea bags. It appear as though the bin had not been used for a couple of weeks or so when we got it. I brought it to bell services and labeled it for Candleshoe to pick up. Super easy and a great idea!


----------



## JessB320

I was doing vacation meal plans tonight and wondering if there was a crockpot in bin 2  I'm excited there is, about how big would you estimate it to be?


----------



## geko29

mousegear said:


> I sent the info to sherabby already! I'll send again!



I haven't been able to get ahold of sherabby.  I'll give her another day or so, but in the meantime, do you want to send me your name/arrival date in case I don't hear from her by the end of the week?


----------



## coachb

The crockpot is a small one...4 quart size?


----------



## JessB320

coachb said:
			
		

> The crockpot is a small one...4 quart size?



Awesome , thanks!!! Now if the next month would go a bit faster so we could leave


----------



## kaylee1006

I love this thread!  We will be there 3/24-3/29/13. Is either bin available?  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

partyofm5 said:


> I would love 11/11-11/16 if no one has it...



Sorry, but both bins are already taken....have a great trip!



kaylee1006 said:


> I love this thread!  We will be there 3/24-3/29/13. Is either bin available?  Thanks!



I added you to Bin #1!


----------



## kaylee1006

Sweet!  Thank you!!!  What do I do next?  Do you need more info from me?


----------



## geko29

Dropped bin #1 for sherabby at the bell desk in the main building about two hours ago.  It's a lime green treasure chest with her name on top.


----------



## Disneyforus

kaylee1006 said:


> Sweet!  Thank you!!!  What do I do next?  Do you need more info from me?



Nothing right now...closer to your travel dates be in contact with the DISer before and after you via private message and share contact information.


----------



## Julie93

Hi! I just found this thread. I know it's super late notice, but is there a bin available this coming Saturday (8/18 - 8/25)? I figured it was worth a shot to ask.  Thanks!


----------



## Malynda1010

Julie93 said:
			
		

> Hi! I just found this thread. I know it's super late notice, but is there a bin available this coming Saturday (8/18 - 8/25)? I figured it was worth a shot to ask.  Thanks!



Hi all, 

A co-worker of mine told me about this thread and how wonderful the bin worked for her and her family.  How exactly does this work and what do I have to do to be a part?? My family and I are traveling to Disney July 17-July 27, 2013.


----------



## Malynda1010

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Just wanted to take a moment and thank YOU ALL for participating in this pay it forward....it truly has been a blessing to experience such giving and caring by all you DISers.  It's heartwarming to be a part of this great community of people.
> 
> I am on a camping vacation for a week with no WiFi...secretly happy ...and I have decided no I Phone while on vacation...sooooo I wil not be able to update anything or help out with questions for about 8 days....have a great week and keep those bins going!!!



A co-worker of mine told me about this thread and how wonderful the bin worked for her and her family. How exactly does this work and what do I have to do to be a part?? My family and I are traveling to Disney July 17-July 27, 2013.


----------



## Malynda1010




----------



## kaylee1006

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Nothing right now...closer to your travel dates be in contact with the DISer before and after you via private message and share contact information.



I sure will!  Thank you!  So excited


----------



## Disneyforus

Julie93 said:


> Hi! I just found this thread. I know it's super late notice, but is there a bin available this coming Saturday (8/18 - 8/25)? I figured it was worth a shot to ask.  Thanks!



Sorry you found us so late, but I unfortunatley can't add you, because the people who are there right now wouldn't have your contact info for the bin. Have a wonderful trip though!!!



Malynda1010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A co-worker of mine told me about this thread and how wonderful the bin worked for her and her family.  How exactly does this work and what do I have to do to be a part?? My family and I are traveling to Disney July 17-July 27, 2013.



If you go back to the very first page of this thread, there is a good explanation of how it works...I would suggest start there.  
I can definately add you on to a Bin for next summer.  Please check back over the next several months to keep in the loop.  Once you get at least 10 posts you will be able to send and receive private messages.  Eventually, closer to your date, you will exchange contact info with the DISers on either side of your dates so you can properly label the bin.
Again, don't hesitate to ask if you have any further questions.  
The DIS boards are a wealth of information, and will really help you prepare for a fantastic trip to the world!


----------



## Candleshoe

Bin 2 is safely in the main building's "bell services" (valet).  

I added a small sewing kit we had to buy, my leftover to-go coffee cups (~4-5), the remaining bottle of ALL detergent (wrapped in plastic) and the detergent packs they gave us, our AAA-Diamond parking pass (never even used it since my handicapped placard was renewed), a pool noodle, and the Orlando Entertainment book.  

A couple more things too but after the full travel day I'm exhausted!!

There was no tape & paper in the box. I reused the tape on the box, and the paper from the Wyndham pads and put two misfits real name and arrival date.

Oh yea, I bought a Disney night light and stuck that in there


----------



## blessedby3

Candleshoe said:


> Bin 2 is safely in the main building's "bell services" (valet).
> 
> I added a small sewing kit we had to buy, my leftover to-go coffee cups (~4-5), the remaining bottle of ALL detergent (wrapped in plastic) and the detergent packs they gave us, our AAA-Diamond parking pass (never even used it since my handicapped placard was renewed), a pool noodle, and the Orlando Entertainment book.
> 
> A couple more things too but after the full travel day I'm exhausted!!
> 
> There was no tape & paper in the box. I reused the tape on the box, and the paper from the Wyndham pads and put two misfits real name and arrival date.
> 
> Oh yea, I bought a Disney night light and stuck that in there



Those are some great things you added in!  I cant wait to use the bin and add to it myself  How long is that AAA parking pass good for?  I hope that it there when we arrive in Oct.  I am have been having problems with my knee (for about 3 weeks now) and am worried about having to park far out.  I really hope its better before we go anyway...but who knows  Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

geko29 said:


> Dropped bin #1 for sherabby at the bell desk in the main building about two hours ago.  It's a lime green treasure chest with her name on top.



Any updates on the contents of Bin 1?


----------



## TwoMisfits

Thanks so much Candleshoe!  The night light and AAA parking pass will be a godsend (hubby is already looking forward to no trams with a double stroller...Hope BC doesn't lose the bin between now and my arrival date!


----------



## Candleshoe

blessedby3 said:


> Those are some great things you added in!  I cant wait to use the bin and add to it myself  How long is that AAA parking pass good for?  I hope that it there when we arrive in Oct.  I am have been having problems with my knee (for about 3 weeks now) and am worried about having to park far out.  I really hope its better before we go anyway...but who knows  Hope you had a great trip!



yikes, I didn't note an expiration date!!  Two MisFits will have to let you know when she gets it.   I'm so sorry.  I got it before I got my placard and then never used it.  I was hoping someone else could get use out of it. 



TwoMisfits said:


> Thanks so much Candleshoe!  The night light and AAA parking pass will be a godsend (hubby is already looking forward to no trams with a double stroller...Hope BC doesn't lose the bin between now and my arrival date!




Me TOO!  I *watched* him carry it into the storage room!!

When I went to pick it up for myself I gave him my name and he said there wasn't anything with my name, so he let me follow him back there and I found it myself.


----------



## Malynda1010

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Sorry you found us so late, but I unfortunatley can't add you, because the people who are there right now wouldn't have your contact info for the bin. Have a wonderful trip though!!!
> 
> If you go back to the very first page of this thread, there is a good explanation of how it works...I would suggest start there.
> I can definately add you on to a Bin for next summer.  Please check back over the next several months to keep in the loop.  Once you get at least 10 posts you will be able to send and receive private messages.  Eventually, closer to your date, you will exchange contact info with the DISers on either side of your dates so you can properly label the bin.
> Again, don't hesitate to ask if you have any further questions.
> The DIS boards are a wealth of information, and will really help you prepare for a fantastic trip to the world!



Disneyforus,

Thank you for contacting me. I will go back tithe first page to get even more insight. Yes, please add me to a bin for next summer July 17- July 27. By then I will be well versed on the Disboards. I'm really happy to have found a central place to chat with people with "real" Disney Experience. Thanks!!


----------



## Photobee

Candleshoe said:


> Bin 2 is safely in the main building's "bell services" (valet).
> 
> I added a small sewing kit we had to buy, my leftover to-go coffee cups (~4-5), the remaining bottle of ALL detergent (wrapped in plastic) and the detergent packs they gave us, *our AAA-Diamond parking pass *(never even used it since my handicapped placard was renewed), a pool noodle, and the Orlando Entertainment book.
> 
> A couple more things too but after the full travel day I'm exhausted!!
> 
> There was no tape & paper in the box. I reused the tape on the box, and the paper from the Wyndham pads and put two misfits real name and arrival date.
> 
> Oh yea, I bought a Disney night light and stuck that in there



so....what exactly is a AAA-Diamond Parking pass and how does it work?  Just curious (I think someone posted there was one in bin 1 too).


----------



## nancy155

When I left Bin #1 before Gecko29 added to it it had laundry detergent, bounce softner sheets, small crockpot, AAA Diamond Parking pass (these are good the entire year of 2012 just don't sign the back of it), hmmm  Oh I left beer that we had left over also, however I am sure it should be gone!  lol...  Oh I also left one of my $10.00 off restaurant.com gift certificates that we did not use for the pizza place everyone talks about down there.  I do not know what was added..


----------



## nancy155

Photobee said:


> so....what exactly is a AAA-Diamond Parking pass and how does it work?  Just curious (I think someone posted there was one in bin 1 too).



You are able to park much closer.  They are the rows just past handicap parking.  You just follow the blue lines in the parking lot and then show it to the parking attendant and he/she will tell you to go on and what row you are able to park in.


----------



## sherabby

nancy155 said:


> When I left Bin #1 before Gecko29 added to it it had laundry detergent, bounce softner sheets, small crockpot, AAA Diamond Parking pass (these are good the entire year of 2012 just don't sign the back of it), hmmm  Oh I left beer that we had left over also, however I am sure it should be gone!  lol...  Oh I also left one of my $10.00 off restaurant.com gift certificates that we did not use for the pizza place everyone talks about down there.  I do not know what was added..



Everything is still in the bin that is listed above.  We have not been in the room that much except to sleep and spend time in the pool.  We may have a few items to add.  There is also a floatie for a young child in the bin along with the left overs that were given in the room--crytal light, soaps for laundry and dish washer, hand wipes new, pam spray, sugar container, paper plates and cups.


----------



## mousegear

sherabby said:


> Everything is still in the bin that is listed above.  We have not been in the room that much except to sleep and spend time in the pool.  We may have a few items to add.  There is also a floatie for a young child in the bin along with the left overs that were given in the room--crytal light, soaps for laundry and dish washer, hand wipes new, pam spray, sugar container, paper plates and cups.



Thank you!  I'm sure I'll get some use out of it and add some also.  I'll let you know the contents towards the end of my trip.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Disneyforus said:


> If you go back to the very first page of this thread, there is a good explanation of how it works...I would suggest start there.
> I can definately add you on to a Bin for next summer.  Please check back over the next several months to keep in the loop.  Once you get at least 10 posts you will be able to send and receive private messages.  Eventually, closer to your date, you will exchange contact info with the DISers on either side of your dates so you can properly label the bin.
> Again, don't hesitate to ask if you have any further questions.
> The DIS boards are a wealth of information, and will really help you prepare for a fantastic trip to the world!







Malynda1010 said:


> A co-worker of mine told me about this thread and how wonderful the bin worked for her and her family. How exactly does this work and what do I have to do to be a part?? My family and I are traveling to Disney July 17-July 27, 2013.



HEY MALYNDA!...it's me... 

Don't worry...you're in good hands here.  We'll have you up to speed in no time.  Besides, you're a quick learner & a good student lol.

K


----------



## KWithers

I have less than 10 posts (shameful, I know!) so I can't PM.  Can I please be added to receive the bin April 8-14? Awesome idea, thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

KWithers said:


> I have less than 10 posts (shameful, I know!) so I can't PM.  Can I please be added to receive the bin April 8-14? Awesome idea, thanks!



You are all set and added to Bin #1!!


----------



## Malynda1010

ClanHarrison said:
			
		

> HEY MALYNDA!...it's me...
> 
> Don't worry...you're in good hands here.  We'll have you up to speed in no time.  Besides, you're a quick learner & a good student lol.
> 
> K



Hey ClanHarrison!!  I so appreciate all of your knowledge about Bonnet Creek and Disney!!  You're all that!!


----------



## JayhawkFans

I sent a PM to DisneyforUs over the weekend but have not heard back from her yet.  I would like to request the use of Bin #1 the dates of 9/8-9/13.  I have connected with Badgergirl84 and have sent a PM to Aikidoky2 but have not had a response yet.

So .. if either DisneyforUs or Aikidoky2 see this post I would love to hear from you.

Badgergirl84 and Annie78 .. have either one of you had contact with Aikidoky2?


----------



## BadgerGirl84

JayhawkFans said:


> I sent a PM to DisneyforUs over the weekend but have not heard back from her yet.  I would like to request the use of Bin #1 the dates of 9/8-9/13.  I have connected with Badgergirl84 and have sent a PM to Aikidoky2 but have not had a response yet.
> 
> So .. if either DisneyforUs or Aikidoky2 see this post I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Badgergirl84 and Annie78 .. have either one of you had contact with Aikidoky2?



No, I haven't had contact with aikidoky. I was going to wait to see if someone would fill that gap in the dates. If that turns out to be you, I will plan on just messaging you around our last date to see if it would work out for me to drop it by your room since you will already be there. If not, I will drop it at bell services with your real name on it.


----------



## Disneyforus

JayhawkFans said:


> I sent a PM to DisneyforUs over the weekend but have not heard back from her yet.  I would like to request the use of Bin #1 the dates of 9/8-9/13.  I have connected with Badgergirl84 and have sent a PM to Aikidoky2 but have not had a response yet.
> 
> So .. if either DisneyforUs or Aikidoky2 see this post I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Badgergirl84 and Annie78 .. have either one of you had contact with Aikidoky2?





BadgerGirl84 said:


> No, I haven't had contact with aikidoky. I was going to wait to see if someone would fill that gap in the dates. If that turns out to be you, I will plan on just messaging you around our last date to see if it would work out for me to drop it by your room since you will already be there. If not, I will drop it at bell services with your real name on it.



JayhawkFans you are all set for Bin #1
Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## JayhawkFans

Disneyforus said:


> JayhawkFans you are all set for Bin #1
> Enjoy your trip!!!



 Thank you so much.  Now to hear back from the person after me and I'm all set.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Malynda1010

Malynda1010 said:
			
		

> Disneyforus,
> 
> Thank you for contacting me. I will go back tithe first page to get even more insight. Yes, please add me to a bin for next summer July 17- July 27. By then I will be well versed on the Disboards. I'm really happy to have found a central place to chat with people with "real" Disney Experience. Thanks!!



Hi Disneyforus,

 I would like to change my dates if possible for the bin at Bonnet Creek. My original dates were July 17-27. My new dates are July 19-28. I had to alter my dates because I changed room types recently. Please let me know if you can adjust my dates for the bin. Thanks again!! I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Disneyforus

Malynda1010 said:


> Hi Disneyforus,
> 
> I would like to change my dates if possible for the bin at Bonnet Creek. My original dates were July 17-27. My new dates are July 19-28. I had to alter my dates because I changed room types recently. Please let me know if you can adjust my dates for the bin. Thanks again!! I look forward to hearing from you.



No problem, I put you down for your new dates!


----------



## Malynda1010

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> No problem, I put you down for your new dates!



Thanks Disneyforus!!  I can't wait


----------



## Disneyforus

*Aikidoky2 or Annie78*
please check your private messages.  One or both of you need to exchange contact information with the DISer ahead of you ASAP.
Thanks!!!

*Jordicia* you may be on deck for the bin after Jayhawksfan if the two previous DISers are a no go.


----------



## aikidoky2

Hi guys, 

Because I haven't made 10 posts yet I can't PM messages. You can contact me directly at    shampton3434   at   gmail dot com  (I can't even post an email yet).    I will be arriving Sept 14th at the airport at 7:30 PM  and leaving Sept 23rd. 

I haven't checked in for quite awhile and just saw these messages so wanted to respond ASAP.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Aikidoky2 -- I tried the email you provided & it bounced back. Try to send me an email to crz4mickey@gmail.com.


----------



## aikidoky2

email sent... 4 posts and counting


----------



## beth445

is a bin available for oct 31-nov 6???


----------



## blessedby3

beth445 said:


> is a bin available for oct 31-nov 6???




Looking at page 1, it looks like both the bins are taken.


----------



## Jordicia

Disneyforus said:


> *Jordicia* you may be on deck for the bin after Jayhawksfan if the two previous DISers are a no go.




Thanks Hun,
Looks like aikidoky2 is in so will email them just incase member above me doesn't participate 

So excited now, we actually arrive in Orlando on 19th September (so need to sort details out soon) but staying in a couple of different places before :banana

Hi *aikidoky2* just seen you can't send pms and email might bounce.
Please can you email me jordicia@mfcnormandy.wanadoo.co.uk so I can reply with my details  thank you x


----------



## JayhawkFans

Aikidoky2 posted a correct email. My gmail account for some reason tried to say it was not correct. He emailed me & it was with same address he had posted.


----------



## mousegear

Just came back from our 10 day vacay from Bonnet Creek.  The resort was wonderful and nice to have room to spread.  We used the bin #1 and added shampoo/conditioner/body soap/toilette paper/sun block, etc.  The bin is very full at this point.  I dropped it off at bell service yesterday morning (9/3 Mon).  Thank you~~


----------



## aikidoky2

email sent to Jordicia. Will await contact with Annie78.


----------



## Disneyforus

*lily & Ginnysmom* and *offtoseemickey*

PLEASE check your PM's ASAP.  Jess B320 leaves on 9/11 and needs to share contact information.

*Chelley00* you may be on deck for the bin next if we don't get communication from offtoseemickey.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I picked up Bin 1 yesterday (a few days later than planned.) I have the contact info for the person after me.

One tip...if you are so kind as to put dryer sheets in the bin, please have them wrapped in a few plastic bag. This bin had the open dryer sheets box loose in the bin and now the entire contents smell strongly of dryer sheets. The one thing we really needed...coffee filters...needed to be thrown out because they had absorbed so much scent.


----------



## Peggy5555

My family of 8 will be arriving on Oct 6th, checking out Oct 13th.  Is there a bin available?


----------



## blessedby3

Just wondering if twoMisfits got Bin #2 since there was a time it was left in storage between guests.  Maybe she will check on here and post that she got it  Fingers crossed


----------



## katallo

BadgerGirl84 said:


> I picked up Bin 1 yesterday (a few days later than planned.) I have the contact info for the person after me.
> 
> One tip...if you are so kind as to put dryer sheets in the bin, please have them wrapped in a few plastic bag. This bin had the open dryer sheets box loose in the bin and now the entire contents smell strongly of dryer sheets. The one thing we really needed...coffee filters...needed to be thrown out because they had absorbed so much scent.



Hi,

I agree with scented items contaminating the bins.  I'm curious about something.  Disneyforus and I tried something in April.  When I was there, I had two laminated instruction sheets taped to the lids inside of each box.  One of things we asked was to be careful of scented items and not to leave any open food in bins.  Was there a sign in your box?  thanks.


----------



## Candleshoe

katallo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree with scented items contaminating the bins.  I'm curious about something.  Disneyforus and I tried something in April.  When I was there, I had two laminated instruction sheets taped to the lids inside of each box.  One of things we asked was to be careful of scented items and not to leave any open food in bins.  Was there a sign in your box?  thanks.



There wasn't a sign in Bin #2.


----------



## katallo

Thanks for letting me know.  Wow, I used packing tape and put them on both lids (inside).  We thought it would help with what not to leave or how to return the bins.  Guess that idea didn't work.


----------



## encinc

katallo said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  Wow, I used packing tape and put them on both lids (inside).  We thought it would help with what not to leave or how to return the bins.  Guess that idea didn't work.



I think it's a great idea. I can't wait to get bin 2 in December! Only 3 months to go!


----------



## 3Goofy's

katallo said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  Wow, I used packing tape and put them on both lids (inside).  We thought it would help with what not to leave or how to return the bins.  Guess that idea didn't work.



Is bin #2 new since you left the instructions?  If you remember the instructions and send them to me, I would be happy to replace them for #2.  I am not there until November though.  I am new to the bin thing, so not sure what instructions are helpful.


----------



## nancy155

katallo said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  Wow, I used packing tape and put them on both lids (inside).  We thought it would help with what not to leave or how to return the bins.  Guess that idea didn't work.



When I re-started Bin #1 I failed to put in any instructions.  My bad!


----------



## sherabby

3Goofy's said:


> Is bin #2 new since you left the instructions?  If you remember the instructions and send them to me, I would be happy to replace them for #2.  I am not there until November though.  I am new to the bin thing, so not sure what instructions are helpful.



There were no instructions in bin 2 when we took it Aug 12th.  There were dryer sheets and laundry soap though in a separate bag when we dropped it off at the bell desk.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Whew...a whirlwind week so far - just on computer for a moment, but I did get Bin 2...the AAA parking pass has been awesome!  Some things didn't make the storage time well (the nightlight burnt out after 30 minutes, so it probably got jostled alot in storage, as did a few other things), but just having the bin has been great!  The kids called it like Christmas when they opened it!

Kristy


----------



## TwoMisfits

No instruction sign in Bin 2 - but I'll use ziplocs (or toss) anything I think might contaminate other things when I put it back - thanks for the reminder!


----------



## blessedby3

TwoMisfits said:


> Whew...a whirlwind week so far - just on computer for a moment, but I did get Bin 2...the AAA parking pass has been awesome!  Some things didn't make the storage time well (the nightlight burnt out after 30 minutes, so it probably got jostled alot in storage, as did a few other things), but just having the bin has been great!  The kids called it like Christmas when they opened it!
> 
> Kristy





TwoMisfits said:


> No instruction sign in Bin 2 - but I'll use ziplocs (or toss) anything I think might contaminate other things when I put it back - thanks for the reminder!



So glad to hear you got the bin with no problems!!!
Thanks for posting
Glad to hear that parking pass has been great.  I am looking forward to using that since my knee and foot have been giving me a fit lately.  That shorter walk to the car will be great
How do you like your BC room?  What tower are you in?
Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip!!


----------



## TwoMisfits

TwoMisfits said:


> No instruction sign in Bin 2 - but I'll use ziplocs (or toss) anything I think might contaminate other things when I put it back - thanks for the reminder!



Okay, I was really tired last night - I looked again and there ARE instructions here...

We're in Tower 3 and it's GREAT!  Even a parking lot view from floor 6 gives us a beautiful view of a lake and fountains of another hotel - if you get parking lot view, see if you can get a high floor in this tower...and it's perfect for reaching all the different pools (we've been to them all except the one at the main center), mini golf, and the bar and pizza (no walk at the end of the night to get kids food - it's right here!)...we're gonna pick Tower 3 from now on!

Kristy


----------



## TwoMisfits

Oh, and a tip for picking up Bin 2 - get a rolling cart from bell services!  The bin is heavy!


----------



## Bell2825

Can you please take my name off the list for a bin. 

Week of feb 9-16 2013


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

Hi, I'm a newbie. Just booked our first trip to Disney World. Sooo excited! 

Is it too early to request the bin for March 9-16, 2013?


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Hopefully someone can get an instruction sheet in Bin 1. In addition to the dryer sheets that scented everything, there was an open half bottle of wine and a used jar of peanut butter. We dumped the wine because we didn't know how old it was and I think we dumped the peanut butter because you just never know if someone stuck. Their finger in it or something.

Also, that AAA parking pass that was stated to be on Bin 1 was not in the bin when I looked. Perhaps someone left it in their ar or maybe I just missed it.


----------



## blessedby3

Peggy5555 said:


> My family of 8 will be arriving on Oct 6th, checking out Oct 13th.  Is there a bin available?



Looks like Bin #2 is available from Oct 8th to the 13th.  Bumping your post.  Better to have the bins in peoples hands then in storage.  Disney4us will have to add you to the list, though...as long as it is still available.


----------



## Disneyforus

Bell2825 said:


> Can you please take my name off the list for a bin.
> 
> 
> 
> Week of feb 9-16 2013



Yes, no problem. Thanks for letting me know!



ottawafamilyof4 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie. Just booked our first trip to Disney World. Sooo excited!
> 
> Is it too early to request the bin for March 9-16, 2013?



I added you to Bin #1, once your post count is up to 10 you will be able to send and receive PM....this will allow you to share contact info with the DISers on either side of your stay.  Just keep checking back for any updates the closer you get to your trip.  The DIS boards have a crazy amount of great info for a first time trip!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Peggy5555 said:


> My family of 8 will be arriving on Oct 6th, checking out Oct 13th.  Is there a bin available?



Sorry I missed your post!  Yes, as blessedby3 said...Oct 8-13 is available.  Would you like it for those days? Let me know!!!


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

Disneyforus said:


> Yes, no problem. Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> 
> 
> I added you to Bin #1, once your post count is up to 10 you will be able to send and receive PM....this will allow you to share contact info with the DISers on either side of your stay.  Just keep checking back for any updates the closer you get to your trip.  The DIS boards have a crazy amount of great info for a first time trip!!!




Thanks so much! I think this is such a wonderful idea. We usually try to find someone at the end of our trip who is just checking in to use the stuff we can't take back, so this will be perfect.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Hi everybody,

     I took the opportunity to de-glitter and purge the "old" stuff in bin 2 (expired coupons, broken/incomplete stuff, etc) and I brought it back to bell services in the main building tonight...I added a bunch of stuff to the bin (all bottled beverages and food products are from this week and for those wondering, the current contents of the VERY full bin (subject to change by person) are:

4 qt crockpot
AAA parking pass (in folder in crockpot)
2012 Entertainment book
deck of cards
multiple travel tissue packs
mini sewing kit
badge holders/ID pouches
8 pack 12 oz bottles of Sprite, CF Diet Coke, and (6) of Mott's apple juice
4 pack of Margarita wine coolers
4 Yuengling beers
Bendy Straws
All laundry products (stain remover, detergent, fabric softener - varying quantities)
5 adult ponchos
a set of water wings and 1 swim noodle
All dishwashing products (dishsoap and dishwasher detergent)
Aim toothpaste (full size - unopened)
Windex wipes
Coffee/popcorn/tea
1 pack travel Tylenol
1/2 bottle veggie oil
1/2 roll packing tape

     Hope this helps those who are planning (and everyone who gets Bin 2 in the future, I hope you enjoy your trip and the bin like I did...

Kristy


----------



## blessedby3

TwoMisfits said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I took the opportunity to de-glitter and purge the "old" stuff in bin 2 (expired coupons, broken/incomplete stuff, etc) and I brought it back to bell services in the main building tonight...I added a bunch of stuff to the bin (all bottled beverages and food products are from this week and for those wondering, the current contents of the VERY full bin (subject to change by person) are:
> 
> 4 qt crockpot
> AAA parking pass (in folder in crockpot)
> 2012 Entertainment book
> deck of cards
> multiple travel tissue packs
> mini sewing kit
> badge holders/ID pouches
> 8 pack 12 oz bottles of Sprite, CF Diet Coke, and (6) of Mott's apple juice
> 4 pack of Margarita wine coolers
> 4 Yuengling beers
> Bendy Straws
> All laundry products (stain remover, detergent, fabric softener - varying quantities)
> 5 adult ponchos
> a set of water wings and 1 swim noodle
> All dishwashing products (dishsoap and dishwasher detergent)
> Aim toothpaste (full size - unopened)
> Windex wipes
> Coffee/popcorn/tea
> 1 pack travel Tylenol
> 1/2 bottle veggie oil
> 1/2 roll packing tape
> 
> Hope this helps those who are planning (and everyone who gets Bin 2 in the future, I hope you enjoy your trip and the bin like I did...
> 
> Kristy



Wow, thats great!  Cant wait to use it


----------



## geko29

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Hopefully someone can get an instruction sheet in Bin 1. In addition to the dryer sheets that scented everything, there was an open half bottle of wine and a used jar of peanut butter. We dumped the wine because we didn't know how old it was and I think we dumped the peanut butter because you just never know if someone stuck. Their finger in it or something.



I'll take the blame for the wine.  We opened it the night of August 25th, and left it for the next person (since it would only sit for a few hours), figuring they'd dump it if they didn't want it.  I did note it in the PM, though.  I'm also sorry you didn't get to use the coffee filters we left.


----------



## sherabby

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Hopefully someone can get an instruction sheet in Bin 1. In addition to the dryer sheets that scented everything, there was an open half bottle of wine and a used jar of peanut butter. We dumped the wine because we didn't know how old it was and I think we dumped the peanut butter because you just never know if someone stuck. Their finger in it or something.
> 
> Also, that AAA parking pass that was stated to be on Bin 1 was not in the bin when I looked. Perhaps someone left it in their ar or maybe I just missed it.



Parking pass was there when we dropped it off on Aug 17th.  we never used it since we had a handicap access.


----------



## nancy155

sherabby said:


> Parking pass was there when we dropped it off on Aug 17th.  we never used it since we had a handicap access.



Since we are all confessing..:0)  I should have known better and placed the dryer sheets in a ziplock... I even had one with me I guess I just didn't think!  Sorry!!!


----------



## TwoMisfits

My family felt very blessed the whole vacation for having the opportunity to both enjoy the fruits of others' vacations and to pay-it-forward to others at the end of ours!  We've been in Florida on vacations many times and this was the 1st time we've had this opportunity.  Thanks to you all (and especially Disneyforus for organizing) and we hope to be a bin swapper again when we get our 2013 dates planned!

Kristy


----------



## aikidoky2

sherabby said:


> Parking pass was there when we dropped it off on Aug 17th.  we never used it since we had a handicap access.



I've got one that I'll leave in Bin #1 when we leave on Sept 23rd.


----------



## offtoseemickey

Disneyforus said:


> *lily & Ginnysmom* and *offtoseemickey*
> 
> PLEASE check your PM's ASAP.  Jess B320 leaves on 9/11 and needs to share contact information.
> 
> *Chelley00* you may be on deck for the bin next if we don't get communication from offtoseemickey.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



OH NO!!!!!!! I've not been online for two weeks! I'm so sorry......

I'm 100% still in for the bin & I've now PM'd Jess. I'll also send an email. I hope we can still get in touch. I thought I already left my details with the person before me, Lily & Giny's Mom, it looks like Jess snuck in inbetween us.

Sorry to have caused a nuisance...


----------



## JayhawkFans

We returned Bin #1 to bell services yesterday.  We unfortunately were not able to add anything to the bin.  Bin #2 must be considerably larger than Bin #1 as the bin was full with no room to add anything.  The contents included:  crock pot; half a bottle of shampoo; half bottle of conditioner; container of sugar; suntan lotion; roll of toilet paper; trash bags; misc packets of coffee; laundry detergent; aluminum foil; Orlando guidebook.  I was hoping to add the extra items that we were not able to consume but had no choice but to throw them away as the bin was full.  As was previously mentioned no parking pass was included although it appears after Aikidoky2 gets it .. he will include his pass .. Thanks for passing along the magic to others.


----------



## TwoMisfits

For bin 1 users...in bin 2, I actually used the inside of the clean crockpot to store small wrapped non-food items (cards, tissues, etc) - it made more space that way...

Just a thought for those using that bin...


----------



## Tickled Tink

Hi.  This sounds great.  We'll be at Bonnet Creek Feb. 26 (late night check in around midnight) and checking out Monday, March 4.  Any chance we can get our name on Bin #2?   Thanks.  This is a great idea.


----------



## leeer1

Hi,
Is a bin is available for Nov 25 till Dec 2. I don't have a high enough post count yet to PM.
Thank you.


----------



## leeer1

2012.  Sorry, forgot to make that clear.


----------



## thelionqueen

leeer1 said:


> 2012.  Sorry, forgot to make that clear.



You can look on the first page of the thread and see who has it for the dates.  Disneyforus is the amazing steward of this thread and is great about replies..but in the interim, you can check page 1


----------



## thelionqueen

We will be leaving 1 day early 11/4 instead of 11/5 if 3Goofy's wants it a day early


----------



## leeer1

thelionqueen said:
			
		

> You can look on the first page of the thread and see who has it for the dates.  Disneyforus is the amazing steward of this thread and is great about replies..but in the interim, you can check page 1



I did see an opening for those dates on the front page, and made the request.  I was surprised to see the dates open. I figured someone whould have made the request, but was excited to see the open slot.


----------



## 3Goofy's

thelionqueen said:


> We will be leaving 1 day early 11/4 instead of 11/5 if 3Goofy's wants it a day early



Yes please!  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

I have a question about what is permitted in the bin. Are long shelf life food items like peanut butter, pancake syrup, unopened chips, pop, and (opened) cereal okay? I would have assumed they were okay but I didn't see items like this in recent enumerations of the bins and I saw a post where someone threw out peanut butter in a bin. These are things I would see myself having leftover and hating to throw away and, on the other side, would be thrilled to find in the bin.


----------



## canadiens900

Good thinking... Last time i was at WBC

we threw away a ton of items.... Even BEER


----------



## blessedby3

ottawafamilyof4 said:


> I have a question about what is permitted in the bin. Are long shelf life food items like peanut butter, pancake syrup, unopened chips, pop, and (opened) cereal okay? I would have assumed they were okay but I didn't see items like this in recent enumerations of the bins and I saw a post where someone threw out peanut butter in a bin. These are things I would see myself having leftover and hating to throw away and, on the other side, would be thrilled to find in the bin.



I would use anything that was still unopened...but opened food, I dont think so.  You just dont know who (like kids with unwashed hands) may have been in food and I just couldnt go there.  I am pretty OCD about food handling...guess others wouldnt think twice about it.  Heck, I even have a hard time a church potlucks


----------



## KWithers

blessedby3 said:
			
		

> I would use anything that was still unopened...but opened food, I dont think so.  You just dont know who (like kids with unwashed hands) may have been in food and I just couldnt go there.  I am pretty OCD about food handling...guess others wouldnt think twice about it.  Heck, I even have a hard time a church potlucks



I agree.  I'd never use opened food in the bin.  I'd toss it.


----------



## TwoMisfits

For food, unopened is key!  

Now, you can buy those several small serving size items and if you use half, put the other half in.  For example, those peanut butter dipping cups come in 8 packs...if you only use 4, I'd say throw the other 4 in the bin and I'd LOVE to see them...or those mini-cereal box 10 packs (when your kid only likes 3 of the 5 flavors...or unused microwave popcorn bags...you get the idea...

But as far as opened food or drinks (other than oils, spice containers, sugar), I'd say toss it out...


----------



## thelionqueen

3Goofy's said:


> Yes please!  Thanks for letting me know!



You got it!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

might as well get a consensus here while we are at it....

what about opened alcohol?   such as a bottle of wine or liquor?


----------



## blessedby3

DCTooTall said:


> might as well get a consensus here while we are at it....
> 
> what about opened alcohol?   such as a bottle of wine or liquor?



We dont drink alcohol, but if I did...I would not drink that either since it was open.  Never know if someone took a swig out of the bottle...like a Pirate  LOL  Doesnt it need to be refridgerated after opening?  I dont know since we dont drink, but I would think it would need to go in the fridge.


----------



## DCTooTall

blessedby3 said:


> We dont drink alcohol, but if I did...I would not drink that either since it was open.  Never know if someone took a swig out of the bottle...like a Pirate  LOL  Doesnt it need to be refridgerated after opening?  I dont know since we dont drink, but I would think it would need to go in the fridge.



Some wines like to be chilled for best flavor...  same with some liquors....

BUT....   just like with bars which tend to have their liquor's just on a shelf,   they don't need to to be refridgerated after opening.  You can either use ice in your beverage to chill it enough when doing a mixed drink,   or just throw it in the fridge/freezer once you unpack the box to have it ready for drinks later.



And alcohol is a great disinfectant.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I would vote NO on opened wine.

1) I wouldn't drink it because I would wonder if someone else had taken a swig...or if a someone put something weird in the bottle (perhaps a kid or teen as a trick...who knows!)

2) Potential of spilling in the bin.

I dumped out the open bottle of wine that was in my bin. 

I would say YES to unopened alcohol, but my husband was qustioning it, as it could perhaps be a liability if the bin were picked up by a minor.


----------



## DCTooTall

BadgerGirl84 said:


> I would vote NO on opened wine.
> 
> 1) I wouldn't drink it because I would wonder if someone else had taken a swig...or if a someone put something weird in the bottle (perhaps a kid or teen as a trick...who knows!)
> 
> 2) Potential of spilling in the bin.
> 
> I dumped out the open bottle of wine that was in my bin.
> 
> I would say YES to unopened alcohol, but my husband was qustioning it, as it could perhaps be a liability if the bin were picked up by a minor.



true....  but I'm not sure of the likelihood of a minor being involved in this Pay It Forward.    I also don't know off the top of my head what the resort's minimum age requirement is for a room.


----------



## katallo

I wouldn't use any opened food item.  I agree with any single serve sizes.  I've left the peanut butter cups, individual salad dressings and wrapped candy.  Bottled water is also great.  I feel if I would hesitate to use something, I don't leave it.


----------



## nancy155

I think alcohol sealed tight even if some used would be fine.  JMHO.
But as far as opened food items that I am not sure I would use.


----------



## TwoMisfits

I would say yes to open alcohol (it lasts for months/years and most alcohols have VERY sealed caps) and no to open wines (they last only weeks at most and  most are still corked which don't go seal well)...and yes to any single serve unopened alcoholic beverages leftover... 

Kristy


----------



## Disneyforus

leeer1 said:


> Hi,
> Is a bin is available for Nov 25 till Dec 2. I don't have a high enough post count yet to PM.
> Thank you.



Bin #1 is open for part of your stay, 11/30-12/2...would you like it for those days? 




ottawafamilyof4 said:


> I have a question about what is permitted in the bin. Are long shelf life food items like peanut butter, pancake syrup, unopened chips, pop, and (opened) cereal okay? I would have assumed they were okay but I didn't see items like this in recent enumerations of the bins and I saw a post where someone threw out peanut butter in a bin. These are things I would see myself having leftover and hating to throw away and, on the other side, would be thrilled to find in the bin.



As many have said, no opened food please....I think spices, oils and such are ok, but make sure they are sealed up good...preferably in a ziploc.


----------



## leeer1

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Bin #1 is open for part of your stay, 11/30-12/2...would you like it for those days?



yes, please.


----------



## Branabb

I don't really know where to post this. Pay it forward seemed to make sense. We are leaving WBC on Sunday, Sep. 23, and have a stroller we bought while here. I would be happy to leave it with Bell services here at tower 6 for anyone who wants/needs a stroller for their upcoming trip. PM me if you can use it and I will give you my contact info to work it out. The stroller has a Canopy, snack tray and storage underneath. Nothing fancy, but better than an umbrella. Fits the buses fine.


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

Disneyforus said:


> Bin #1 is open for part of your stay, 11/30-12/2...would you like it for those days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many have said, no opened food please....I think spices, oils and such are ok, but make sure they are sealed up good...preferably in a ziploc.



Thanks so much everyone for weighing in. It's great for my planning. 
My 2 cents on the liquor - we would have no problem with that. I guess I tend to assume some level of trust and goodwill among people community-minded enough to participate in pay it forward.


----------



## southbound

Thanks Branabb, that's a very generous and kind offer!  I appreciate you doing this, and hope I can pass it along to somebody else.


----------



## Branabb

Our pleasure. Happy to give back to the DISboard community.


----------



## linn9431

This is my first post on DIS and I was wondering if I could reserve a bin for 2/23/13 through 3/2/13 if possible.  This really seems like a great idea that you guys have come up with.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Peggy5555

I'm so sorry I'm contacting you so late, and if the bin is still available I'd love it!  Have been fighting a computer virus, that has driven us crazy!!  Let me know and I will continue to check this post to see if we got the bin.  

We'll be leaving on Friday and arrive on Saturday, and we are so very excited!!!  Never stayed at the Bonnet Creek, but have stayed a several other resorts.  First time having all my children and their spouses and only grandchild together for Disney!!!


----------



## Peggy5555

If I get bin #2, can I leave a couple pair of Mickey Mouse hats?  Bought some of the old style hats just to take a picture of Granddaughter, but don't plan on taking back home.  Would anyone want them if I left in the bin?  They are the old style hats with the hard plastic Mickey face from the 70"s?


----------



## thelionqueen

Peggy5555 said:


> If I get bin #2, can I leave a couple pair of Mickey Mouse hats?  Bought some of the old style hats just to take a picture of Granddaughter, but don't plan on taking back home.  Would anyone want them if I left in the bin?  They are the old style hats with the hard plastic Mickey face from the 70"s?



We get bin #2 on 10/27..and would love them if no one else would


----------



## Disneyforus

Branabb said:


> Our pleasure. Happy to give back to the DISboard community.



Love it!



linn9431 said:


> This is my first post on DIS and I was wondering if I could reserve a bin for 2/23/13 through 3/2/13 if possible.  This really seems like a great idea that you guys have come up with.  Thank you in advance.



I added you to Bin #2, once you get 10 posts you will be able to communicate via private message to exchange contact info! Welcome!!





Peggy5555 said:


> I'm so sorry I'm contacting you so late, and if the bin is still available I'd love it!  Have been fighting a computer virus, that has driven us crazy!!  Let me know and I will continue to check this post to see if we got the bin.
> 
> We'll be leaving on Friday and arrive on Saturday, and we are so very excited!!!  Never stayed at the Bonnet Creek, but have stayed a several other resorts.  First time having all my children and their spouses and only grandchild together for Disney!!!



I'm so sorry you found us so late...the unfortunate thing is, the DISers who have the bin right now are already set up with contact info for the person after them...so I can't just add you in, as it would mess up the names on the bin.  
Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Peggy5555

Disneyforus said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I added you to Bin #2, once you get 10 posts you will be able to communicate via private message to exchange contact info! Welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you found us so late...the unfortunate thing is, the DISers who have the bin right now are already set up with contact info for the person after them...so I can't just add you in, as it would mess up the names on the bin.
> Have a wonderful trip!!!



I totally understand.  I should have checked back after my first post a few weeks back.  Maybe next trip!


----------



## blessedby3

Does anyone who has used bin #2 recently have a picture of it?  So I will know what I am looking for.  We get it on the 20th


----------



## thelionqueen

blessedby3 said:


> Does anyone who has used bin #2 recently have a picture of it?  So I will know what I am looking for.  We get it on the 20th



I would love to see it too, if anyone is willing to share.  We have it after you right blessed?

Disneyforus...
Can you please note that our departure date has changed a day earlier (11/4) and 3Goofys (that follow us) said they'd be happy to get it a day earlier?  Just want to make sure to help keep everything organized


----------



## blessedby3

thelionqueen said:


> I would love to see it too, if anyone is willing to share.  We have it after you right blessed?



You sure do...I was just jotting down your contact info this morning....trying to stay on top of things.  Hoefully everything is good with the bin


----------



## linn9431

Thanks Disneyforus for getting us on the calendar.


----------



## katallo

Just wanted to add,  I pm'd 3Goofy's
with our info for the Bin in November!


----------



## Disneyforus

thelionqueen said:


> I would love to see it too, if anyone is willing to share.  We have it after you right blessed?
> 
> Disneyforus...
> Can you please note that our departure date has changed a day earlier (11/4) and 3Goofys (that follow us) said they'd be happy to get it a day earlier?  Just want to make sure to help keep everything organized



Bin #2 is Christmas Red....fyi 
and...
I changed your date!


----------



## blessedby3

Disneyforus said:


> Bin #2 is Christmas Red....fyi



thanks


----------



## canadiens900

I would love to get in on this, Just it doesnt sound as if these bins would have anything of use to me ..

Next time !


----------



## kaylee1006

Our plans for 3/23/13 have changed  please remove me from the list for bin #2 and so sorry for any inconvenience. Hopefully someone else can use it that week


----------



## Disneyforus

kaylee1006 said:


> Our plans for 3/23/13 have changed  please remove me from the list for bin #2 and so sorry for any inconvenience. Hopefully someone else can use it that week



No problem or inconvenience...sorry your plans have changed and thanks so much for letting me know.


----------



## susan13

Can you addme to bin 2 for 1/26 to 2/2

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Jordicia

Just a quick update on bin 1. Dropped it off with bell services yesterday morning October 7th clearly labled so hopefully dctootall has it now. My son had some of his own art supplies for the holiday so I used these to lable and stick onto the bin the next users details as these items are not in there. 

The bin is a platic green toy chest and the bell services found it within a few seconds of going inside for me.

We added tonnes of popcorn - got excited in wal-mart  some shampoo and conditioner, coffees from different resorts we stayed in and a couple of other bits I can't remember, if the bin was bigger we may have fitted in more things but it isnt that small and weighs a ton so might be best to keep it as it is.

There were a few opened food goods (peanut butter and some flavoured vodka, maybe more) which we have left in there as wasn't sure on general consensus but we didn't use it... 

There are loads of things in the box most of which we didn't make use of personally but the contents will appeal to a broad range of tastes/likes.

The diamond parking pass was very useful, thank you to the kind dis'er who included it. It was placed safely back in the crock pot for all the future bin users  . You will need to get to Disney parks early to take advantage of this perk as it seems to fill up quick.

Thank you to all who contributed to the bin and to disneyforus for their hard work keeping this going  . I doubt we will be able to join pay it forward again as the US is off the menu for us for the considerable future  but it is a fantastic idea that would be great if implemented in different resorts too, it is so sad to think of the amount of reusable items that get binned on a daily basis.

Kirsty xx


----------



## Corleone

Is bin #2 currently free?  Looking at page 1, it appears that nobody has it between 10/08 and 10/13.  I arrived yesterday 10/08 and leave on Saturday 10/13 so this would be perfect for me if it's free.

Thanks


----------



## offtoseemickey

Hi 

I just wanted to report that I have put bin 2 in to the main bell services yesterday morning. 

It looks like this for the posters who asked before...


----------



## Chelley00

offtoseemickey said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to report that I have put bin 2 in to the main bell services yesterday morning.
> 
> It looks like this for the posters who asked before...




Yay!  We pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## blessedby3

offtoseemickey said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to report that I have put bin 2 in to the main bell services yesterday morning.
> 
> It looks like this for the posters who asked before...



Thanks for posting the picture!  That bin is hard to miss with that red color  Was the AAA parking pass still in this?  Hoping that it is still there so we can use it in 11 days


----------



## UWGRAD

blessedby3 said:


> Thanks for posting the picture!  That bin is hard to miss with that red color  Was the AAA parking pass still in this?  Hoping that it is still there so we can use it in 11 days



We'll be there at virtually the same time as you, but leaving early on the 24th.  If there isn't a AAA Diamond Pass in the bin, we'll leave you ours when we leave.


----------



## Photobee

Can someone post a photo of bin #1 also please?!  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

susan13 said:


> Can you addme to bin 2 for 1/26 to 2/2
> 
> Thanks,
> Susan



You are all set for Bin #2




Corleone said:


> Is bin #2 currently free?  Looking at page 1, it appears that nobody has it between 10/08 and 10/13.  I arrived yesterday 10/08 and leave on Saturday 10/13 so this would be perfect for me if it's free.
> 
> Thanks



It is free, but all set up for the DISer getting it on 10/13.  It is too late to switch things around now...I'm sorry.  Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## blessedby3

UWGRAD said:


> We'll be there at virtually the same time as you, but leaving early on the 24th.  If there isn't a AAA Diamond Pass in the bin, we'll leave you ours when we leave.



Wow, thats nice of you! Hopefully it is still in there.  Im sending you a pm


----------



## Corleone

Disneyforus said:


> It is free, but all set up for the DISer getting it on 10/13.  It is too late to switch things around now...I'm sorry.  Enjoy the rest of your stay!



Oh well.  Would have been nice but my fault for not seeing this thread until too late.  Thanks anyway and keep up the good work.  This is a great idea!!


----------



## chrystined

Hello! I'm new to the boards. I found this thread Nd wondering if it's possible to be added? I'm arriving the oct 20th and checking out the 25th. Just two more days!!! ( I'll be at grand bonnet first two nights  ) Even if I can't sign up to receive a bin I'd like to leave whatever goods I have for someone else. Please let me know!! Thank you!


----------



## drmnofdisney

Not sure is my PM went through...so I will post here as well....Can I please get bin #1 on the above dates? I see I wouldn't be able to get it on the 14th which is fine bc we are checking in late on the 13th! Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

chrystined said:


> Hello! I'm new to the boards. I found this thread Nd wondering if it's possible to be added? I'm arriving the oct 20th and checking out the 25th. Just two more days!!! ( I'll be at grand bonnet first two nights  ) Even if I can't sign up to receive a bin I'd like to leave whatever goods I have for someone else. Please let me know!! Thank you!



I can't add you to the bin at this late date...the information for the DISer who is there now can't be changed easily. Sorry!  Have a great trip!! You could try and reach the DISer who is there by PM to leave your stuff with or~ 
There are bins in the lobby of each building that you can leave your left over items in, and they get donated to a local food bank/shelter.




drmnofdisney said:


> Not sure is my PM went through...so I will post here as well....Can I please get bin #1 on the above dates? I see I wouldn't be able to get it on the 14th which is fine bc we are checking in late on the 13th! Thanks



I put you down for 12/14-12/16, is that correct?


----------



## drmnofdisney

I put you down for 12/14-12/16, is that correct?[/QUOTE]

Yes I contacted the family before me to see if i could get it upon check in late on the 13th if not I will just grab it on the 14th! thanks so much this is such a great idea!!!


----------



## auchs8

I know this is late notice, but is there any way I can get on the list for a bin?  We arrive on November 1st and check out on the 8th.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Disneyforus

auchs8 said:


> I know this is late notice, but is there any way I can get on the list for a bin?  We arrive on November 1st and check out on the 8th.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I'm sorry, but both bins are already accounted for that week.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## chunet

This is such a great idea, just scored a visit for Nov 4th to Nov 10th. I know it's already booked for the bins, will keep an eye out for a opening. 

If you wanted to start a new bin, I can help as well since I'm driving and will be bringing plenty of supplies.

JC


----------



## Destructsean

Add "how many people are ahead of me on the pay it forward bin list" as another way I'm keeping track of how soon my trip is.

43 days!!


----------



## encinc

Destructsean said:


> Add "how many people are ahead of me on the pay it forward bin list" as another way I'm keeping track of how soon my trip is.
> 
> 43 days!!



We're there around the same time as you are. I've been doing the same thing. It's always exciting to see another name crossed off the list.


----------



## Chelley00

For those of you who are in line for Bin #2, we added two Kids Eat Free cards that are good until the end of the year.  If you google Kids Eat Free card it will show you the list of restaurants so you can maybe plan accordingly if you want to use then.  I know CiCis is on there as is Giordanos and a bunch of CityWalk places.


----------



## 3Goofy's

Chelley00 said:


> For those of you who are in line for Bin #2, we added two Kids Eat Free cards that are good until the end of the year.  If you google Kids Eat Free card it will show you the list of restaurants so you can maybe plan accordingly if you want to use then.  I know CiCis is on there as is Giordanos and a bunch of CityWalk places.



Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## blessedby3

I just wanted to say that we got Bin 2 with no problem.  We love the BC resort!  Beautiful


----------



## spel

Could we please get a bin for Sat, April 6, 2013 - Sat, April 12, 2013?  Thank you!  So excited for our first stay at BC!


----------



## southbound

Hey guys, we are leaving next Sunday and are leaving the stroller that Branabb so generously left behind for us. (Thanks again, it was so kind of you guys). It IS better than an umbrella stroller, says max weight is 40lbs, but held our 48lb girl, who was a bit tall for it, but boy did it come in handy when she whined about being tired, which was a lot!!!  LOL. Anyhoo, if someone wants it, please PM me ASAP and I'll leave it for you at main building. They held it for us for 3 weeks before we checked in, and the bell staff are great!  First pm gets it, I think that's the fairest. I will need your name and check in date, please. We're paying forward, what a great idea this is.


----------



## Swizzle

Could I get on the list for one of the bins June 1 - 8, 2013?


----------



## gigm99

I know this is super early, but we just booked for NEXT October! Eeek so excited to return to WBC.  We are booked for October 26-November 1 2013.  Is there any way to get on the list for that week?

Thanks in advance!
Nicole


----------



## Disneyforus

spel said:


> Could we please get a bin for Sat, April 6, 2013 - Sat, April 12, 2013?  Thank you!  So excited for our first stay at BC!



I put you down for pickup on 4/7...is that ok? I actually have the bin before you and depending on times we might be able to exchange earlier. Have to see closer to the time.  So, for now I have you down 4/7 - 4/12



Swizzle said:


> Could I get on the list for one of the bins June 1 - 8, 2013?



You are all set for Bin #2!




gigm99 said:


> I know this is super early, but we just booked for NEXT October! Eeek so excited to return to WBC.  We are booked for October 26-November 1 2013.  Is there any way to get on the list for that week?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Nicole



You are down for Bin #1!!!


----------



## spel

Disneyforus:
Sunday, Apr 7 is fine- thanks!  I'd be happy to meet up & exchange.  We'll touch base closer to the date.


----------



## blessedby3

Just got back last night from a great stay at Bonnet Creek.  Bin #2 was successfully passed to thelionqueen.  I added a nightlight, some bagged chips, glowsticks, toilet paper.  There is still a crock pot, dishwasher detergent, stain remover (that we had to use on dd's shirt that got chocolate on it) cooking oil, cooking spray, sugar, ponchos, extra soaps and shampoos from the condo (the small ones) and a few other things.   AAA parking pass is no longer in the bin.  Guess someone drove home with it...I was hoping to use that so if anyone else going soon has one they may want to add it back to the bin.
Thanks so much for the use of the bin!


----------



## JayhawkFans

Did you check inside the crockpot for the parking pass?  We did not on our stay a month ago only to find out through other reports it was there the whole time  (safely stored in the crockpot).  Ugh


----------



## blessedby3

JayhawkFans said:


> Did you check inside the crockpot for the parking pass?  We did not on our stay a month ago only to find out through other reports it was there the whole time  (safely stored in the crockpot).  Ugh



Yes, checked the inside of the crockpot and tore the bin apart looking for it.  Not there.  I even had another Diser say he could leave me his in case the one in the bin was gone for some reason...but he ended up leaving from a park and not coming back to BC so I couldnt get that one either.  I was gonna leave it in the bin so there would be 2.  Oh well.....


----------



## nancy155

blessedby3 said:


> Yes, checked the inside of the crockpot and tore the bin apart looking for it.  Not there.  I even had another Diser say he could leave me his in case the one in the bin was gone for some reason...but he ended up leaving from a park and not coming back to BC so I couldnt get that one either.  I was gonna leave it in the bin so there would be 2.  Oh well.....



I will contact the member going the same week we are and attempt to meet up on our last day.  We were unable to obtain a unit at WBC for Thanksgiving, however we are just down the road at Silver Lake.  I have another AAA parking pass I could add for the last few weeks of 2012 after our stay if no one else prior to me is able to add one to the bin.  I will keep an eye out to see the status.  Our last day at Disney is 11/23.  

Then in March back to WBC!!!!!


----------



## 4under10

We are going April 10th to April 17th and wondering if there are any bins left for that time? Coming out of lurkdom and created an account just to ask ! 
Amy


----------



## rachelmouse

Nancy155 - I am brand new here so I can't send a PM - but I wondered if there is a way to save your pass at Bonnet Creek or the resort where you are staying during Thanksgiving until we get to WBC on 11/30. We can pass it on to another WBC guest person when we leave on Dec 7. Kinda brand new to the whole Disney pay it forward concept. 

Can we add to bins that are already spoken for when we leave - I am sure we will have unused groceries that won't travel back to Wisconsin!


----------



## gigm99

Thanks so much for putting me down for bin #1next October.  So exciting!

Nicole


----------



## two*little*birds

We will be there from October 12th to 26th - 2013. Can we be added to the swap?

Thanks!


----------



## nancy155

rachelmouse said:


> Nancy155 - I am brand new here so I can't send a PM - but I wondered if there is a way to save your pass at Bonnet Creek or the resort where you are staying during Thanksgiving until we get to WBC on 11/30. We can pass it on to another WBC guest person when we leave on Dec 7. Kinda brand new to the whole Disney pay it forward concept.
> 
> Can we add to bins that are already spoken for when we leave - I am sure we will have unused groceries that won't travel back to Wisconsin!



Rachel:
I sent a PM to the person who is to have the bin the same week we are there.  If I don't hear from them by the end of this week (will give you time to get your post count up) I will PM you and we can make arrangements for you to obtain the pass.


----------



## Chelley00

blessedby3 said:


> AAA parking pass is no longer in the bin.  Guess someone drove home with it...I was hoping to use that so if anyone else going soon has one they may want to add it back to the bin.
> Thanks so much for the use of the bin!



I didn't find it when we had the bin before you.


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00 said:


> I didn't find it when we had the bin before you.



Maybe nancy155 will be able to contribute hers.  That was nice of her considering she isnt even staying at BC.  Hope you had a great trip


----------



## Disneyforus

4under10 said:


> We are going April 10th to April 17th and wondering if there are any bins left for that time? Coming out of lurkdom and created an account just to ask !
> Amy



Welcome out of lurkdom!!
Bin #2 is available, but not until 4/12...I put you down for pickup on that day.  Let me know if you don't want to do that.



two*little*birds said:


> We will be there from October 12th to 26th - 2013. Can we be added to the swap?
> 
> Thanks!



Sure, you have been added!


----------



## 3Goofy's

Looks like we will have a parking pass to add to bin #2!  We arrive on Friday and depart Nov 11.  But we only have the bin for a portion on our stay.  If I can meet up with Katallo, I can give them my AAA pass when we leave (they will already have the bin BEFORE we depart.  I will PM Katallo and hope it works out for everyone.


----------



## katallo

Thank you.  I'm sure we can meet!


----------



## nancy155

Okay I will get with Rachelmouse and figure out a way to get her the AAA pass when we leave!


----------



## justwinnie

Hi,

I am signed up for Bin #1, but cannot take it.  I'm from NJ and my flights have been cancelled due to the hurricane.    Not sure when we'll get there!

I've contacted the person before and after me, so hopefully the exchange will go well.

10/28 - 11/02 SYLVESTER7577
11/02 - 11/09 justwinnie
11/09 - 11/16 Photobee

I'm really sorry about this.  We had been looking forward to the trip.  All around us there is loss of power, downed trees, damaged homes, water advisories.  We are lucky that power was only out for the night and none of our downed trees hit any property other than old fences.

Thank you for the opportunity!  Maybe next time!


----------



## southbound

To the folks with bin #1 I owe you a big apology.  I accidentally forgot to put the diamond parking pass back in the bin.  I tried to contact the person after me to give it to them personally, but unfortunately they did not give me their 'real' name, so I was unable to contact them.  I am totally willing to mail it to someone if they will trust me with their name and address???  I live in Canada, so it will take a little bit longer to get it there.  I do believe that 99.9% of the people on here are very good, decent folks and I gave my real name and address in Canada to another without hesitation.   I also exchanged phone numbers with another so that we could exchange the bin easily.  I know not everyone feels comfortable with this, so I understand if nobody wants to do that to get the pass.  My husband said it was the best thing in the bin for him, and again I am soooo sorry it didn't get put back in.  I also tried to give away the stroller than Branabb left for us, and the woman who contacted me first never got back to me when I asked for her name.  I did get it to another lady arriving today, and she didn't hesitate to leave her name, and now will have a great stroller for her stay.  I'm not pointing fingers or anything, but I think a little bit of trust is needed for this wonderful idea to work well.  Please contact me privately if you want the diamond parking pass... it was great to have!


----------



## Disneyforus

justwinnie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am signed up for Bin #1, but cannot take it.  I'm from NJ and my flights have been cancelled due to the hurricane.    Not sure when we'll get there!
> 
> I've contacted the person before and after me, so hopefully the exchange will go well.
> 
> 10/28 - 11/02 SYLVESTER7577
> 11/02 - 11/09 justwinnie
> 11/09 - 11/16 Photobee
> 
> I'm really sorry about this.  We had been looking forward to the trip.  All around us there is loss of power, downed trees, damaged homes, water advisories.  We are lucky that power was only out for the night and none of our downed trees hit any property other than old fences.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity!  Maybe next time!



So sorry your trip was cancelled, and pray that all those affected by the storm will find peace during this difficult time.

If you didn't actually "talk" to SYLVESTER7577 you might want to also let Photobee know your contact name on the bin, in case the correct name doesn't get on there.....let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## haPevraftr

southbound said:


> To the folks with bin #1 I owe you a big apology.  I accidentally forgot to put the diamond parking pass back in the bin.  I tried to contact the person after me to give it to them personally, but unfortunately they did not give me their 'real' name, so I was unable to contact them.  I am totally willing to mail it to someone if they will trust me with their name and address???  I live in Canada, so it will take a little bit longer to get it there.  I do believe that 99.9% of the people on here are very good, decent folks and I gave my real name and address in Canada to another without hesitation.   I also exchanged phone numbers with another so that we could exchange the bin easily.  I know not everyone feels comfortable with this, so I understand if nobody wants to do that to get the pass.  My husband said it was the best thing in the bin for him, and again I am soooo sorry it didn't get put back in.  I also tried to give away the stroller than Branabb left for us, and the woman who contacted me first never got back to me when I asked for her name.  I did get it to another lady arriving today, and she didn't hesitate to leave her name, and now will have a great stroller for her stay.  I'm not pointing fingers or anything, but I think a little bit of trust is needed for this wonderful idea to work well.  Please contact me privately if you want the diamond parking pass... it was great to have!



I would be happy to give you my contact info, but we are not arriving to WBC until 12/28.  If you do not hear from anyone else that is arriving sooner, let me know and I will PM you with my info.  How long is the pass valid for?


----------



## justwinnie

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> So sorry your trip was cancelled, and pray that all those affected by the storm will find peace during this difficult time.
> 
> If you didn't actually "talk" to SYLVESTER7577 you might want to also let Photobee know your contact name on the bin, in case the correct name doesn't get on there.....let me know if you need anything else.



I have heard back from both parties so hopefully the exchange of bin 1 will go smoothly. 

Thanks for your concern.  We'll get to Disney soon enough. 

Our area will be ok, but I feel so sad for those in shore towns.  This is the second hurricane we went through in 14 months!


----------



## Photobee

justwinnie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am signed up for Bin #1, but cannot take it.  I'm from NJ and my flights have been cancelled due to the hurricane.    Not sure when we'll get there!
> 
> I've contacted the person before and after me, so hopefully the exchange will go well.
> 
> 10/28 - 11/02 SYLVESTER7577
> 11/02 - 11/09 justwinnie
> 11/09 - 11/16 Photobee
> 
> I'm really sorry about this.  We had been looking forward to the trip.  All around us there is loss of power, downed trees, damaged homes, water advisories.  We are lucky that power was only out for the night and none of our downed trees hit any property other than old fences.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity!  Maybe next time!





Disneyforus said:


> So sorry your trip was cancelled, and pray that all those affected by the storm will find peace during this difficult time.
> 
> If you didn't actually "talk" to SYLVESTER7577 you might want to also let Photobee know your contact name on the bin, in case the correct name doesn't get on there.....let me know if you need anything else.





justwinnie said:


> I have heard back from both parties so hopefully the exchange of bin 1 will go smoothly.
> 
> Thanks for your concern.  We'll get to Disney soon enough.
> 
> Our area will be ok, but I feel so sad for those in shore towns.  This is the second hurricane we went through in 14 months!




Yep, we are all set and have contacted each other!  I'm so sorry you had to cancel your trip (or hopefully just postpone it some), but I'm so glad you and your family are safe and that there was no serious damage done!


----------



## drmark50

I will be at WBC 11/11-11/16 - is there any availability of either bin? Thanks!


----------



## rachelmouse

Nancy 155- Hi - HD says he wants to try the shuttles! Thank you for trying to pass along your AAA pass. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving trip!!

Rachel


----------



## nancy155

rachelmouse said:


> Nancy 155- Hi - HD says he wants to try the shuttles! Thank you for trying to pass along your AAA pass. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving trip!!
> 
> Rachel



No problem, enjoy your trip!


----------



## syk731

I am staying at WBC now and will be checking out on 11/6.  I have a AAA parking pass and probably some bottled water that I can pass on, if anyone is interested.  I see that one if he bins is missing their parking pass and I would be happy to donate mine if someone will let me know how to get it to whomever the right person is.  Thanks.


----------



## blessedby3

syk731 said:


> I am staying at WBC now and will be checking out on 11/6.  I have a AAA parking pass and probably some bottled water that I can pass on, if anyone is interested.  I see that one if he bins is missing their parking pass and I would be happy to donate mine if someone will let me know how to get it to whomever the right person is.  Thanks.



You could try sending a PM to the person(s) that are there now.  Maybe they will get on the disboards and see and meet up with you


----------



## 4under10

Thanks for adding us to Bin #2.  Is there a list on here of what is in the bin? I keep reading these posts but I thought I saw a list...hmmm. Can someone point me in the right direction?
Thanks 
Amy


----------



## two*little*birds

Disneyforus said:


> Sure, you have been added!



Thank you!


----------



## beth445

Have a fancy umbrella stroller with a great basket that I will leave at the resort this week.   I check out nov 6.  Pm me your name so I can leave it at bell services.  It was left for us and is amazing!


----------



## monkeyjuce

Hi,
I just found this thread and I am not sure how it works but is there a bin available for pick up on Nov. 11 with drop off evening of Nov 17th?
This sounds like a great idea. I always buy too much of almost everything on vacation and usually don't have the room to transport it home and hate leaving it behind. 
Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

drmark50 said:


> I will be at WBC 11/11-11/16 - is there any availability of either bin? Thanks!



I'm sorry, both bins are already accounted for.  Enjoy your trip!



monkeyjuce said:


> Hi,
> I just found this thread and I am not sure how it works but is there a bin available for pick up on Nov. 11 with drop off evening of Nov 17th?
> This sounds like a great idea. I always buy too much of almost everything on vacation and usually don't have the room to transport it home and hate leaving it behind.
> Thanks!



You have the same dates as the previous request....the bins are both spoken for already.  Enjoy your trip!  Disney is so beautiful when it is decorated for the Holidays!!


----------



## Chelley00

Convinced DH to go back for Fall Break next year (woot) so can I have Bin #2 again for October 12-26, 2013?

Thank you!


----------



## blessedby3

Chelley00 said:


> Convinced DH to go back for Fall Break next year (woot) so can I have Bin #2 again for October 12-26, 2013?
> 
> Thank you!



Lucky Duck!!  I have to wait for June 2014


----------



## Indy Denise

haPevraftr said:


> I would be happy to give you my contact info, but we are not arriving to WBC until 12/28.  If you do not hear from anyone else that is arriving sooner, let me know and I will PM you with my info.  How long is the pass valid for?




The AAA Dianomd Parking Pass is NOT transferable. It should not be passed from one person to another. 

The way to obtain this pass is to book a Disney vaca via AAA, it is one of the benefits to do so. 

These parking spots for AAA are limited and often the real diamond pass holders have to park elsewhere because the area is full. 

From AAA's site: Exclusive! AAA Diamond Parking - Convenient Preferred Parking spaces at all four Walt Disney World Theme Parks (subject to availability, voucher required, block-out dates apply; nontransferable and void if sold).


----------



## Kittypurry

Hi is there a bin available for my dates January 3rd to 17th 2013?


----------



## jamzmama

Hi. I'm a newbie and a first timer but I came across this thread. I haven't read all pages yet but I kind of get the gist of what people are doing here which is a great idea. We will be going to WBC June 8 - 15 2013. Can anyone tell me more about this and I was wondering if there are any bins available for that date?


----------



## Chelley00

Kittypurry said:


> Hi is there a bin available for my dates January 3rd to 17th 2013?





jamzmama said:


> Hi. I'm a newbie and a first timer but I came across this thread. I haven't read all pages yet but I kind of get the gist of what people are doing here which is a great idea. We will be going to WBC June 8 - 15 2013. Can anyone tell me more about this and I was wondering if there are any bins available for that date?




The schedule is on the first post.


----------



## Kittypurry

Chelley00 said:


> The schedule is on the first post.



Ok thanks, looks like bin 2 is free for my dates. How do I get my name on the list?


----------



## jamzmama

Chelley00 said:
			
		

> The schedule is on the first post.



Thank you! It looks like bin 1 is available for my dates. How do I sign up and does anyone have a list of what bin 1 includes?


----------



## Chelley00

Kittypurry said:


> Ok thanks, looks like bin 2 is free for my dates. How do I get my name on the list?





jamzmama said:


> Thank you! It looks like bin 1 is available for my dates. How do I sign up and does anyone have a list of what bin 1 includes?



If you read the first post, all the instructions are in there.  You have to PM the original poster.  

As for the bin contents, they can change with each user.  If you read backwards, you might be able to find the last user has posted what is in the bin.  I had 2 so I can't help you with 1.


----------



## nancy155

Disneyforus will contact you as that is the keeper of the list.


----------



## Kittypurry

nancy155 said:


> Disneyforus will contact you as that is the keeper of the list.



Thanks, can't pm anyone until 10 posts...almost there.


----------



## Disneyforus

Chelley00 said:


> Convinced DH to go back for Fall Break next year (woot) so can I have Bin #2 again for October 12-26, 2013?
> 
> Thank you!



Lucky you! I put you down for Bin #2.  It's always fun to have a future trip to think about!



Kittypurry said:


> Hi is there a bin available for my dates January 3rd to 17th 2013?



Yes there is, I put you down for Bin #2. 



jamzmama said:


> Hi. I'm a newbie and a first timer but I came across this thread. I haven't read all pages yet but I kind of get the gist of what people are doing here which is a great idea. We will be going to WBC June 8 - 15 2013. Can anyone tell me more about this and I was wondering if there are any bins available for that date?



Bin #1 is available for your dates, so I put you down!
The first page on the thread has lots of information about how the bin works.  Please don't hesitate to ask questions if you aren't sure on something after reading the first page.  You can ask here on this thread or PM me and I would be happy to help you out!


----------



## 3Goofy's

Just back from a wonderful stay and Bin #2 has been handed over to Bell Services for Katallo.

Here is what the bin contained in abundance:  laundry soap, dishwasher detergent, rain ponchos, coupon books, tea, coffee, sugar, packaged snacks, slow cooker, oil, cooking spray, and more that I can't remember.

We added a pool noodle and a AAA parking pass.

Here is what would be helpful in the bin:  ziplock bags, a new nightlight (broke while we were there - sorry!), I didn't see spices, but would be good, paper towels.

Thank you to everyone for their contributions, and especially to Disneyforus for organizing it.  Now we have to sit down with dh and plan our next trip.  I'll provide a trip report in the "We looove Bonnet Creek, part 3" thread.


----------



## jamzmama

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Lucky you! I put you down for Bin #2.  It's always fun to have a future trip to think about!
> 
> Yes there is, I put you down for Bin #2.
> 
> Bin #1 is available for your dates, so I put you down!
> The first page on the thread has lots of information about how the bin works.  Please don't hesitate to ask questions if you aren't sure on something after reading the first page.  You can ask here on this thread or PM me and I would be happy to help you out!



Thank you very much for putting me down.  Thank you for what you do. This is such a great idea. I will read the first page and I will ask questions as I need. Thanks again Disneyforus!


----------



## skylizard

Can you sign me up for bin #2 11/24 or 11/25? Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

skylizard said:


> Can you sign me up for bin #2 11/24 or 11/25? Thanks



Yes, I can...how long would you like it for?  Also, you will need to contact the DISers before and after you ASAP.  The person who was in that spot just gave up those dates this morning due to canceling their vacation.


----------



## dshack3

Hello and thank you for organizing this effort.

If possible, I would like to see if Bin 1 is available for the dates of Arrival Date - 01/08/2013 Departure Date - 01/17/2013.

If so could you please add me to the list for that bin.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Destructsean

Just wanted to pop in and voice how I've been using this thread as yet another form of a countdown to our trip..

And seeing that there's only a small number of groups ahead of my date is making it all the more real. 

I can't wait!


----------



## haPevraftr

Destructsean said:


> Just wanted to pop in and voice how I've been using this thread as yet another form of a countdown to our trip..
> 
> And seeing that there's only a small number of groups ahead of my date is making it all the more real.
> 
> I can't wait!



Woohoo!   We will be there shortly after you!


----------



## SHammett

Just an update on bin #2. It contains a small crockpot, several ponchos, recyclable grocery bags, a few various canned items (refried beans, olives, bag of couscous), sunscreen, pool noodle, washing detergent, lotion, mosquito wipes, clorox wipes, part of a bag of sugar, spices- garlic I think, some type of salt- for foot soaks?, coffee filters, MVMCP map, 2 orlando kids eat free cards, AAA parking pass, bag of various snacks- crackers, tea, etc.


----------



## SHammett

Trying to post pics, but unsure how to from my mac. Sorry!


----------



## encinc

Thanks for posting an update re Bin #2! 

We're next on the list - only two weeks away from our trip now!


----------



## Disneyforus

dshack3 said:


> Hello and thank you for organizing this effort.
> 
> If possible, I would like to see if Bin 1 is available for the dates of Arrival Date - 01/08/2013 Departure Date - 01/17/2013.
> 
> If so could you please add me to the list for that bin.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You are all set for Bin #1!


----------



## marko

If possible I would like to sign up for bin #1 for 12/24/12 to 12/28/12.   Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

marko said:


> If possible I would like to sign up for bin #1 for 12/24/12 to 12/28/12.   Thanks!



I put you down for Bin #1, enjoy your Disney Holiday!


----------



## katallo

Hi, could you add us for Bin 1 4/14-4/21?  Thanks!


----------



## dlca1

Hi- 

Can you add us for Bin #2 for 12/2/2012-12/6/2012?

Thanks!


----------



## jlacfire

Hi!  Could you add us for bin 2  from 5/27 - 6/1 please?


----------



## Disneyforus

katallo said:


> Hi, could you add us for Bin 1 4/14-4/21?  Thanks!



Woo Hoo, you are down for Bin #1




dlca1 said:


> Hi-
> 
> Can you add us for Bin #2 for 12/2/2012-12/6/2012?
> 
> Thanks!



I can't add you at this point, because the DISer who would have needed your contact info for the bin is already on vacation.  Sorry..



jlacfire said:


> Hi!  Could you add us for bin 2  from 5/27 - 6/1 please?



You are all set for Bin #2


----------



## dshack3

haPevraftr said:
			
		

> Woohoo!   We will be there shortly after you!



haPevraftr,

I see you will have bin1, right before we arrive.  Since my post count is not high enough to allow me to PM you, can you PM me an email where I can reach you?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## haPevraftr

dshack3 said:


> haPevraftr,
> 
> I see you will have bin1, right before we arrive.  Since my post count is not high enough to allow me to PM you, can you PM me an email where I can reach you?
> 
> Thanks in advance,



I sent you a PM


----------



## headinsouth

Hi-  i contacted the person after me on the list and she said she never signed up for this -not sure how her name got on it.  I PM's disneyforus a few days ago to see what to do and didn't get an answer back.  I'm really not sure what to do.  Should I contact the person after the next?


----------



## haPevraftr

headinsouth said:


> Hi-  i contacted the person after me on the list and she said she never signed up for this -not sure how her name got on it.  I PM's disneyforus a few days ago to see what to do and didn't get an answer back.  I'm really not sure what to do.  Should I contact the person after the next?



Last January, ge0rgette2 and I had exchanged some PMs discussing booking options for WBC.  At that time she was considering it, but wasn't convinced it was her best option.  Must have made other plans and somehow didn't get removed from the list?  I think you should wait until the end of the week and if you still haven't heard from disneyforus, then contact the next person on the list.  The week after yours is prime time and maybe if someone knows it is available, they could still get in on using the bin then?


----------



## aubriee

Hi!  I just got through reading most of this thread.  I have two trips planned for 2013 and would love to take part in this.  My trip dates are Friday May 10th through Monday May 20th, then Friday Nov 22nd through Monday Dec 2nd.  If those dates are available I'd love to be added to the list.

I do have one question though:  From what I read the bins are heavy.  I'll have a rental car of course, but how do you get the bin from bell services up to your villa? Will they deliver it and pick it up?  In Nov/Dec my husband will be with me, but in May I'll be solo (or my elderly mom may be with me--she hasn't decided yet).  

May will be my first time staying at Bonnet Creek and I'm really excited.  I rented through Vacation Strategies.


----------



## nancy155

aubriee said:


> Hi!  I just got through reading most of this thread.  I have two trips planned for 2013 and would love to take part in this.  My trip dates are Friday May 10th through Monday May 20th, then Friday Nov 22nd through Monday Dec 2nd.  If those dates are available I'd love to be added to the list.
> 
> I do have one question though:  From what I read the bins are heavy.  I'll have a rental car of course, but how do you get the bin from bell services up to your villa? Will they deliver it and pick it up?  In Nov/Dec my husband will be with me, but in May I'll be solo (or my elderly mom may be with me--she hasn't decided yet).
> 
> May will be my first time staying at Bonnet Creek and I'm really excited.  I rented through Vacation Strategies.



We too had a rental car.  What we did was drive up to bell services (it is near the area of check in) and parked close by.  If it is too heavy to carry to the car they have the roller carts available to transfer it to your vehicle and then upon arriving to your tower use a roller cart there as well.  Hope this is helpful.  By the way bell services is located outside near the front lobby and on parking lot side.


----------



## MatthewGracesMom

Hi, we will be in Bonnet Creek for the first time Dec. 16 to Dec. 22.  I noticed that this time slot is still available.   Can we be part of it?  Thanks!


----------



## jlhill4444

Hello.  Can you sign me up for a bin for June 19-29, 2013. Thanks!


----------



## drmnofdisney

I have bin #1 for 12/14-12/16 so is it my understanding that after I check in I go to bell services and ask for the red bin in the back with DRMNOFDISNEY on it and when I check out I give it back to bell services with the next persons name it.


----------



## haPevraftr

drmnofdisney said:


> I have bin #1 for 12/14-12/16 so is it my understanding that after I check in I go to bell services and ask for the red bin in the back with DRMNOFDISNEY on it and when I check out I give it back to bell services with the next persons name it.



I thought you needed to PM the person who was traveling before you and give them your real name to put on the bin.  Then make sure you have the real name of the next person to pass it on.


----------



## nancy155

haPevraftr said:
			
		

> I thought you needed to PM the person who was traveling before you and give them your real name to put on the bin.  Then make sure you have the real name of the next person to pass it on.



This is my understanding as well.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## headinsouth

headinsouth said:


> Hi-  i contacted the person after me on the list and she said she never signed up for this -not sure how her name got on it.  I PM's disneyforus a few days ago to see what to do and didn't get an answer back.  I'm really not sure what to do.  Should I contact the person after the next?



I leave very soon since we are driving and need to have everything in order.  I didn't hear back from disneyforus so I PM'd the person for first week of Jan or their contact info.


----------



## encinc

I'm here now! Picked up bin #2 today. Planning a crockpot meal tomorrow night, and we didn't pack enough sunscreen so the spray bottles will be put to good use.


----------



## dshack3

haPevraftr said:
			
		

> I sent you a PM



haPevraftr,

Can you PM once more, the email you had left has not seemed to work.  I am assuming part of it got cut off.

Thanks and talk to you soon.


----------



## Disneyforus

I am SOOOO sorry that I have been MIA for a bit   I started a new job on 11/19 and have been very distracted with my orientation.  On a good note it is my dream job  RN on Mother Baby/Labor Delivery.  So..here are all the updates, please let me know if I missed anything.



headinsouth said:


> Hi-  i contacted the person after me on the list and she said she never signed up for this -not sure how her name got on it.  I PM's disneyforus a few days ago to see what to do and didn't get an answer back.  I'm really not sure what to do.  Should I contact the person after the next?



I'm not sure how that happened, but I did take her off...and yes...just contact the person on the list after them.  I see in a later post that is what you ended up doing.





aubriee said:


> Hi!  I just got through reading most of this thread.  I have two trips planned for 2013 and would love to take part in this.  My trip dates are Friday May 10th through Monday May 20th, then Friday Nov 22nd through Monday Dec 2nd.  If those dates are available I'd love to be added to the list.
> 
> I do have one question though:  From what I read the bins are heavy.  I'll have a rental car of course, but how do you get the bin from bell services up to your villa? Will they deliver it and pick it up?  In Nov/Dec my husband will be with me, but in May I'll be solo (or my elderly mom may be with me--she hasn't decided yet).
> 
> May will be my first time staying at Bonnet Creek and I'm really excited.  I rented through Vacation Strategies.



I've added you for both of those dates, and PM'd you as well. 






MatthewGracesMom said:


> Hi, we will be in Bonnet Creek for the first time Dec. 16 to Dec. 22.  I noticed that this time slot is still available.   Can we be part of it?  Thanks!



I think it's too late to add you, as the person who needed your contact info has already left...I'm really sorry I missed getting you guys connected.





jlhill4444 said:


> Hello.  Can you sign me up for a bin for June 19-29, 2013. Thanks!



You are all set!




drmnofdisney said:


> I have bin #1 for 12/14-12/16 so is it my understanding that after I check in I go to bell services and ask for the red bin in the back with DRMNOFDISNEY on it and when I check out I give it back to bell services with the next persons name it.



Hopefully you ended up contacting the person after you, as you need real names on the bin.  Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## Disneyforus

*drmnofdisney and marko*
I just PM'd you about trying to add *MatthewGracesMom*between your dates.  Let me know if you think that would work and you all can exchange contact info.

I don't like to make changes so late, but if it works out we will go ahead.

Thanks!


----------



## aubriee

Disneyforus said:


> I am SOOOO sorry that I have been MIA for a bit   I started a new job on 11/19 and have been very distracted with my orientation.  On a good note it is my dream job  RN on Mother Baby/Labor Delivery.
> 
> 
> I've added you for both of those dates, and PM'd you as well.



I just got your PM.  That will work.  Thanks so much for including me in the swap.  Can't wait!

Congratulations on your new dream job.  I'm a RN too and one of the things I love about nursing is there are so many areas to work in.  Once you find your niche though, you know it, and love it.  I've been a psychiatric RN at the same hospital for 14 1/2 years and can't imagine doing anything else.  I spent some years doing critical care on a telemetry unit, 7 years in home health, and 5 1/2 years working for the health dept though, before I finally found my niche.  I have a daughter in law who does pediatric home health.  It pays more than my job and she's tried to get me to switch, but at this point in my career, I want to stay where I'm comfortable and where I have time invested in my retirement.  She's young and doesn't understand that, but she will.


----------



## MatthewGracesMom

Disneyforus said:


> *drmnofdisney and marko*
> I just PM'd you about trying to add *MatthewGracesMom*between your dates.  Let me know if you think that would work and you all can exchange contact info.
> 
> I don't like to make changes so late, but if it works out we will go ahead.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks, I will PM both of them my contact info as well just in case they see this.  If not, that's fine.  Congrats for your new jobs, Disneyforus.


----------



## Disneyforus

aubriee said:


> I just got your PM.  That will work.  Thanks so much for including me in the swap.  Can't wait!
> 
> Congratulations on your new dream job.  I'm a RN too and one of the things I love about nursing is there are so many areas to work in.  Once you find your niche though, you know it, and love it.  I've been a psychiatric RN at the same hospital for 14 1/2 years and can't imagine doing anything else.  I spent some years doing critical care on a telemetry unit, 7 years in home health, and 5 1/2 years working for the health dept though, before I finally found my niche.  I have a daughter in law who does pediatric home health.  It pays more than my job and she's tried to get me to switch, but at this point in my career, I want to stay where I'm comfortable and where I have time invested in my retirement.  She's young and doesn't understand that, but she will.



Thanks!  I am a brand new grad...just graduated in May.  I have wanted to be a nurse for over 20 years...worked in healthcare my whole life....but for various reasons never actually went to college for it...lots of other college classes etc...So, finally felt like things were right and I could get back to school to finally make my dreams a reality...I started nursing school in Jan 2010 and just graduated this year.  I worked home care this summer, but my heart has always been working with Moms/Babies/Families etc...so the fact that I actually got a job doing exactly what I wanted is truly a blessing from God!  I do get the whole retirement thing...I figure I have 15-20 years to work and I am going to do exactly what I want   No med surg for me!!

Glad we could get you in the Pay it forward! 
Have a great day!


----------



## katallo

We adjusted our dates a bit.  We will leave on the 4/19 if anyone needs it sooner.


----------



## MatthewGracesMom

Disneyforus said:


> *drmnofdisney and marko*
> I just PM'd you about trying to add *MatthewGracesMom*between your dates.  Let me know if you think that would work and you all can exchange contact info.
> 
> I don't like to make changes so late, but if it works out we will go ahead.
> 
> Thanks!



I was able to get in touch with drmnofdisney, Disneyforus, thanks!


----------



## haPevraftr

dshack 3,   
I resent the PM.  Hopefully it works this time.

marko,
You have the bin before me.  I sent you a second PM to give you my name.  If it is not getting to you for some reason, please post here and let me know.  Ifyou received it, PM me so that I know you got it.  Thanks!


----------



## headinsouth

Got bin 2 last night, lots of good stuff!  I really need to hear from Kittypurry for your contact info since ge0rgette dropped out.  Please check your PM's.


----------



## Disneyforus

headinsouth said:


> Got bin 2 last night, lots of good stuff!  I really need to hear from Kittypurry for your contact info since ge0rgette dropped out.  Please check your PM's.



I would go ahead and get susan13's contact info just in case you don't hear from kittypurry...Also, let me know what you end up doing on the 18th when you leave.

Thanks!


----------



## dshack3

haPevraftr said:
			
		

> dshack 3,
> I resent the PM.  Hopefully it works this time.
> 
> marko,
> You have the bin before me.  I sent you a second PM to give you my name.  If it is not getting to you for some reason, please post here and let me know.  Ifyou received it, PM me so that I know you got it.  Thanks!



haPevraftr,

Did you get my email to you?  Just making sure you got my info now.  Thanks!


----------



## headinsouth

I have PM'd both kittypurry and susan123 with no response. I leave in 2 days and need to know what to do with this bin.  I will have limited chances to send or check further messages before I leave, any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NHLFAN

Hello,

  Once again we will be staying at BC for New Years and will gladly take possession of Bin # 2 for the following dates:

Check In : 12/29/12
Check Out : 1/2/13

Thank You,


----------



## headinsouth

NHLFAN said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Once again we will be staying at BC for New Years and will gladly take possession of Bin # 2 for the following dates:
> 
> Check In : 12/29/12
> Check Out : 1/2/13
> 
> Thank You,



Please PM me your name. ASAP.  I have bin 2 now and will put you as next.  Then you can follow up with kittypurry for their info


----------



## NHLFAN

PM sent...Thank You and safe travels.





headinsouth said:


> Please PM me your name. ASAP.  I have bin 2 now and will put you as next.  Then you can follow up with kittypurry for their info


----------



## NHLFAN

Kittypurry said:


> Thanks, can't pm anyone until 10 posts...almost there.




Kittypurry,

 We will be checking out of Bonnet Creek on 1/2/13 and will need your name to put on the bin so you can pick it up when you arrive.

You might need to post one more time here on the DIS to respond to my PM.


Thank You...


----------



## Disneyforus

headinsouth said:


> Please PM me your name. ASAP.  I have bin 2 now and will put you as next.  Then you can follow up with kittypurry for their info





NHLFAN said:


> Hello,
> 
> Once again we will be staying at BC for New Years and will gladly take possession of Bin # 2 for the following dates:
> 
> Check In : 12/29/12
> Check Out : 1/2/13
> 
> Thank You,



Ok, I've updated the first page with this new information.

I also PM'd Kittypurry and Susan13 to see what is going on with them.

NHLFAN, please let me know if you don't hear from either of them...we might have to move on to the next person.

Thanks!


----------



## hljoo8

Disneyforus:
Sunday, Apr 7 is fine- thanks! I'd be happy to meet up & exchange. We'll touch base closer to the date.


----------



## nancy155

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Ok, I've updated the first page with this new information.
> 
> I also PM'd Kittypurry and Susan13 to see what is going on with them.
> 
> NHLFAN, please let me know if you don't hear from either of them...we might have to move on to the next person.
> 
> Thanks!



Disneyforus since you have the bin after us and perhaps we can make arrangements to do the swap in person as our flight is a late one leaving, thank you so much for all you do in organizing and keeping track of all of this!  HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## Kittypurry

Hi I've had a cpl of messages that I haven't been able to reply to just to let you all know I'm still participating I've not been able to reply as we've been travelling in Asia and the UK for the last cpl of weeks and I've not had enough posts but that should be remedied now


----------



## NHLFAN

Kittypurry said:


> Hi I've had a cpl of messages that I haven't been able to reply to just to let you all know I'm still participating I've not been able to reply as we've been travelling in Asia and the UK for the last cpl of weeks and I've not had enough posts but that should be remedied now



Hi KittyPurry, I received your PM...Safe Travels !


----------



## amyb9

Checking in 1/26. After lunch
Check out 2/3. Morning 

Anyway to get in on a bin?   More than happy to add fun stuff and keep it on track!  

Many trips to BC as owners... Love it!


----------



## Tinker101

I'm looking to get in on a bin. We will be arriving Tuesday October 15th and checking out on the 23rd. I'm so excited! This will my families first trip to Disney.


----------



## amyb9

My PM was sent too quickly without finishing!  Sorry!  

Please consider putting me on the list for 1/26 and I will be more than happy to make sure the person gets it on 2/1 (bin 1).  

I hope this works out!  Happy travels everyone!


----------



## Disneyforus

Tinker101 said:


> I'm looking to get in on a bin. We will be arriving Tuesday October 15th and checking out on the 23rd. I'm so excited! This will my families first trip to Disney.



I'm sorry, but both bins are already spoken for.



nancy155 said:


> Disneyforus since you have the bin after us and perhaps we can make arrangements to do the swap in person as our flight is a late one leaving, thank you so much for all you do in organizing and keeping track of all of this!  HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



That would be great....unfortunately we may have to postpond our vacation because I just recently started a new job and may not be able to take off time for a vacation so soon.  I find out Jan 17.




amyb9 said:


> Checking in 1/26. After lunch
> Check out 2/3. Morning
> 
> Anyway to get in on a bin?   More than happy to add fun stuff and keep it on track!
> 
> Many trips to BC as owners... Love it!



I added you to the list, just make sure and contact dschack3 and bdlbls for contact info ASAP!


----------



## c4alymom

Hi!  We will be there from 10/4 - 10/13.  I see both bins are spoken for starting on the 12th, but I would love to be added to one of the lists from the 4th to the 12th if possible .  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bkoz

We will be traveling 4/27-5/4  and was hoping to get in on a bin.


----------



## Disneyforus

We are approaching our 2 year anniversary of the bins! What a wonderful blessing this has been to many DISers!




c4alymom said:


> Hi!  We will be there from 10/4 - 10/13.  I see both bins are spoken for starting on the 12th, but I would love to be added to one of the lists from the 4th to the 12th if possible .
> 
> Thanks!!!!



You are all set for BIN #1




Bkoz said:


> We will be traveling 4/27-5/4  and was hoping to get in on a bin.



You are signed up for BIN #1
(BTW, you are traveling at my favorite time to be in Disney...the weather is typically perfect!!)


----------



## minniemom003

We had to cancel our trip for March 29 - April 6. So please give the bin to someone else. Thank you.


----------



## Disneyforus

*susan13*, kittypurry needs your contact information *ASAP*. Please PM so the bin can be left in your name.

*Daisy'sMama* , please also send kittypurry your info in case they don't hear from susan13.





minniemom003 said:


> We had to cancel our trip for March 29 - April 6. So please give the bin to someone else. Thank you.



Thanks for letting me know, so sorry you are having to cancel.


----------



## amyb9

01/08 - 01/17 dshack3
01/26 - 02/01 amyb9
02/01 - 02/08 Bdlbls

dshack3 and Bdlbls- I sent a PM to you both but since I did not hear anything I thought I would try to get in touch this route.  Please check your PMs for my email/ contact information.  I want to have a smooth exchange    And Bdlbls- we should make a point to meet when you arrive so as to not have to leave it anywhere if it works out.  Happy packing dshack3!


----------



## dshack3

amyb9 said:
			
		

> 01/08 - 01/17 dshack3
> 01/26 - 02/01 amyb9
> 02/01 - 02/08 Bdlbls
> 
> dshack3 and Bdlbls- I sent a PM to you both but since I did not hear anything I thought I would try to get in touch this route.  Please check your PMs for my email/ contact information.  I want to have a smooth exchange    And Bdlbls- we should make a point to meet when you arrive so as to not have to leave it anywhere if it works out.  Happy packing dshack3!



Hello amyb9,

I have received your PM and have all your info.  We should be all set and after we get to the resort and settled I will email you to work out the logistics of where to leave the bin for you.

Thanks for the reminder, just doing last minute prep work


----------



## ElizBlair

Hi, I'd like a bin for 1/20-1/26. I would be more than happy to ensure that it gets to the next person on the 26th. This is such an awesome idea--I'll be sure to add to the box in a meaningful way when I have it!


----------



## TwoMisfits

I'd love a 2nd go-around with bin 2...

Can I sign up for Sep 2 - Sep 11 2013?  Thanks!

Kristy


----------



## Disneyforus

ElizBlair said:


> Hi, I'd like a bin for 1/20-1/26. I would be more than happy to ensure that it gets to the next person on the 26th. This is such an awesome idea--I'll be sure to add to the box in a meaningful way when I have it!



I'm sorry but it's a little late...both bin's DISers who would need your info are already on vacation and I hate to change things last minute as they may or may not be checking email at this point.  Enjoy your trip!




TwoMisfits said:


> I'd love a 2nd go-around with bin 2...
> 
> Can I sign up for Sep 2 - Sep 11 2013?  Thanks!
> 
> Kristy



I put you on for BIN #1!


----------



## htoddrmt

Just checking to see if this is still going on...we are hoping to be there Feb 24th-March 3rd 

Thanks


----------



## sweetdana

PMed but looking  12/30/13 - 01/06/14  nye!!!!


----------



## aubriee

My husband's on call schedule finally came out for the rest of the year and we are going to have to reschedule our 11/22-12/2 trip to 12/06-12/16.  Can we please switch our dates for a Bin?  (I am still going May 10th-20th though, so still need those dates too.)  Thanks!


----------



## htoddrmt

Disneyforus said:


> I'm sorry but it's a little late...both bin's DISers who would need your info are already on vacation and I hate to change things last minute as they may or may not be checking email at this point.  Enjoy your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put you on for BIN #1!




I tried to PM you but no go.  I will be there Feb 24/13-March 3/13 and would love a bin

Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

Just a quick comment for those interested in a bin....if you could check the very first post in this thread before you request dates and see if there is a bin open first that would help me out alot.  I am not on the boards every day since starting my new job, and it will keep things running smoother for me.
THanks!!





htoddrmt said:


> Just checking to see if this is still going on...we are hoping to be there Feb 24th-March 3rd
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, but both bins are already taken...enjoy your trip though!!





sweetdana said:


> PMed but looking  12/30/13 - 01/06/14  nye!!!!



I added you to Bin #1!! Lucky you...NYE!!




aubriee said:


> My husband's on call schedule finally came out for the rest of the year and we are going to have to reschedule our 11/22-12/2 trip to 12/06-12/16.  Can we please switch our dates for a Bin?  (I am still going May 10th-20th though, so still need those dates too.)  Thanks!



Done!


----------



## Disneyforus

Spring Break 3/30-4/7 is open...we aren't going to make it.  Gonna reschedule for later in the year!


----------



## htoddrmt

sorry and that is too bad....Oh well had to try.

Good luck with the new job


----------



## nancy155

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Spring Break 3/30-4/7 is open...we aren't going to make it.  Gonna reschedule for later in the year!



Sorry you won't be able to go..

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## kokomos

Looks like our dates are set. Is the bin still avi Nov 17- 24 2013 ?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

I PM'd you. I would love to be added to Bin #1 for 5/22 to 5/31  (passing off on 5/31).  Thanks sooooo much


----------



## aubriee

aubriee said:


> My husband's on call schedule finally came out for the rest of the year and we are going to have to reschedule our 11/22-12/2 trip to 12/06-12/16.  Can we please switch our dates for a Bin?  (I am still going May 10th-20th though, so still need those dates too.)  Thanks!





Disneyforus said:


> Just a quick comment for those interested in a bin....if you could check the very first post in this thread before you request dates and see if there is a bin open first that would help me out alot.
> 
> Done!



Thanks, but it looks like you put me down for 12/06-12/*06* instead of 12/06-12/*16*.


----------



## TheDisney6

Thanks so much for this great idea! And thanks for organizing too!
Wondering if we can get in on Bin #2 For 03/03/13 - 03/12/13?


----------



## Disneyforus

kokomos said:


> Looks like our dates are set. Is the bin still avi Nov 17- 24 2013 ?




You are all set for Bin #1!!




SYDCOLEMOM said:


> I PM'd you. I would love to be added to Bin #1 for 5/22 to 5/31  (passing off on 5/31).  Thanks sooooo much



You are added to Bin #1 as well!!!





aubriee said:


> Thanks, but it looks like you put me down for 12/06-12/*06* instead of 12/06-12/*16*.



OOPS...it's all fixed..



TheDisney6 said:


> Thanks so much for this great idea! And thanks for organizing too!
> Wondering if we can get in on Bin #2 For 03/03/13 - 03/12/13?




I have you down for Bin #2!


----------



## TheDisney6

Disneyforus said:


> I have you down for Bin 2!




Thanks Disneyforus! Looking forward to it!


----------



## KWithers

How far in advance is everyone exchanging info?  My trip is 73 days out (who's counting?) but I've already been in touch with the person after me.  I then tried PM'ing the person ahead of me but no response yet.  

kwhite1022, where are you?


----------



## nancy155

TheDisney6 said:
			
		

> Thanks Disneyforus! Looking forward to it!



Looks like you are just before us!  At least so far..

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## ReginaPhalange

Could I please sign up to participate for the 3/16 to 3/22 week?
Thanks!


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

ReginaPhalange said:


> Could I please sign up to participate for the 3/16 to 3/22 week?
> Thanks!



I sent a PM already for those dates. I was surprised it wasn't taken yet.


----------



## katallo

I had pm'ed, but could you change our end date to 4/19 rather than 4/21 for BIN 1.  Someone might be able to use it.  Thanks!!


----------



## ReginaPhalange

mommyofthreeboys said:


> I sent a PM already for those dates. I was surprised it wasn't taken yet.


Did you mean you already PMd someone else for the 3/16-3/22 week? I don't have any PMs, so I assume that's what you mean. Just let me know if it doesn't work out with the other folks. Thanks!


----------



## nancy155

ReginaPhalange said:
			
		

> Did you mean you already PMd someone else for the 3/16-3/22 week? I don't have any PMs, so I assume that's what you mean. Just let me know if it doesn't work out with the other folks. Thanks!



I looked on the first page of the thread and it looks like both bins are open for that week.  Disney4us manages this and most likely will be getting back to both of you regarding getting you on the list.  Have a great trip!!  I know we are looking forward to ours!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## Disneyforus

KWithers said:


> How far in advance is everyone exchanging info?  My trip is 73 days out (who's counting?) but I've already been in touch with the person after me.  I then tried PM'ing the person ahead of me but no response yet.
> 
> kwhite1022, where are you?



If there aren't any gaps between you I recommend contacting people sooner rather than later.  Keep trying to reach kwhite1022, and let me know if you don't hear from them, as you may have to exchange info with the previous DISer.



ReginaPhalange said:


> Could I please sign up to participate for the 3/16 to 3/22 week?
> Thanks!




I'm sorry, I did get a private message from mommyofthreeboys before you had posted your request here...so I have to go with the first person...and unfortunately the other bin is not available for your dates. Sorry!  Enjoy your trip though!!!




mommyofthreeboys said:


> I sent a PM already for those dates. I was surprised it wasn't taken yet.



You are all set for Bin #2


----------



## mouse47

This is such a great idea!  Could we do bin2 for 4/24 to 4/30?  Thanks!  I registered just to get on the list!


----------



## spel

Could you please put me down for pick up on April 6 instead of 7 since no one is ahead of me yet?  Thanks!!


----------



## TheDisney6

nancy155 said:


> Looks like you are just before us!  At least so far.. Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



Nancy155, Looks like Mommyofthreeboys squeaked in there between us. 



mommyofthreeboys said:


> I sent a PM already for those dates. I was surprised it wasn't taken yet.



Mommyofthreeboys I will PM you right away for your info!


----------



## nancy155

TheDisney6 said:
			
		

> Nancy155, Looks like Mommyofthreeboys squeaked in there between us.
> 
> Mommyofthreeboys I will PM you right away for your info!



Yup!  I will also PM info..Disney here we come!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## tallmouse

Interested in Bin #2 from Apr 17th to Apr 20th.  Can you add me to the list?


----------



## Calirya

What page are the visit dates on? We are flying down and plan to do grocery shopping when we get there. I know we'll have plenty of leftovers and would love to be able to share.


----------



## Calirya

Nevermind I found the dates but are there any for 2013 yet?
I'll be there 11/3/13-11/10/13.


----------



## nancy155

Calirya said:
			
		

> Nevermind I found the dates but are there any for 2013 yet?
> I'll be there 11/3/13-11/10/13.



Did you look on page 1?  Yes the 2013 schedule of dates are there.  If I am understanding what you are asking.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## TheDisney6

Calirya said:


> I know we'll have plenty of leftovers and would love to be able to share.





Brian Noble said:


> Folks, another option for unopened/nonperishable items: Bonnet Creek collects them for a local food shelter.



Calirya another option was mentioned earlier in the thread By Brian Noble . I know what you mean about wanting to share!  And as Nancy155 mentions the list for 2013 has indeed been started. I would recommend that you PM Disneyforus (the organizer for the Bins) with your dates. It does look like your dates might still be open... 
Have fun in November!


----------



## aubriee

Calirya said:


> Nevermind I found the dates but are there any for 2013 yet?
> I'll be there 11/3/13-11/10/13.



Not sure where you are looking but the 2013 dates are in the very first post on page 1 of this thread.

Here they are:
Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2013 Bin #1 Bin is Limegreen
Started 03/05/11

12/28 - 01/06 haPevrafter
01/08 - 01/17 dshack3
01/20 - 01/26 ElizBlair
01/26 - 02/01 amyb9
02/01 - 02/08 Bdlbls
02/22 - 03/04 am12pm
03/09 - 03/16 ottawafamilyof4
03/16 - 03/21 kwhite1022
04/08 - 04/14 Kwithers
04/14 - 04/19 katallo
04/27 - 04/04 bKoz
05/22 - 05/31 SYDCOLEMOM
05/31 - 06/09 mikana876
06/08 - 06/15 jamzmama
07/19 - 07/28 Malynda1010
09/02 - 09/11 TwoMisfits
10/04 - 10/12 c4alymom
10/12 - 10/26 two*little*birds
10/26 - 11/01 gigm99
11/17 - 11/24 kokomos
12/01 - 12/07 MisKaren1
12/30 - 01/06 sweetdana





Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward 2013 Bin #2 Bin is RED
Started 03/28/11


12/29 - 01/02 headinsouth
01/03 - 01/17 kittypurry
01/26 - 02/02 susan13
02/09 - 02/16 Daisy'sMama
02/23 - 03/02 linn9431
03/03 - 03/12 TheDisney6
03/16 - 03/23 mommyofthreeboys
03/23 - 03/30 nancy155
03/30 - 04/07 OPEN
04/07 - 04/12 spel
04/12 - 04/17 4under10
05/10 - 05/20 aubriee
05/27 - 06/01 jlacfire
06/01 - 06/08 Swizzle
06/08 - 06/15 apennel
06/19 - 06/29 jlhill4444
10/12 - 10/26 Chelley00
10/29 - 11/06 syk731
12/06 - 12/16 aubriee


----------



## Calirya

.


----------



## disneyfreak7

Is it only the 2 bins at thus point? We gave always stated on Disney property. This us our first off site trip. But this us a great idea. Our dates are June 5-15.


----------



## Calirya

I PM'd disneyforus with my dates.


----------



## TheDisney6

disneyfreak7 said:


> Is it only the 2 bins at thus point? We gave always stated on Disney property. This us our first off site trip. But this us a great idea. Our dates are June 5-15.



Yes, just the two. Check the 1st page to see if your dates are available, if they are, PM Disneyforus (the organizer) with your dates or if you are not able to PM yet, post here.


----------



## Disneyforus

mouse47 said:


> This is such a great idea!  Could we do bin2 for 4/24 to 4/30?  Thanks!  I registered just to get on the list!



You are all set for Bin #2, enjoy!!!





spel said:


> Could you please put me down for pick up on April 6 instead of 7 since no one is ahead of me yet?  Thanks!!



Done 




tallmouse said:


> Interested in Bin #2 from Apr 17th to Apr 20th.  Can you add me to the list?



You are signed up for Bin #2 





Calirya said:


> Nevermind I found the dates but are there any for 2013 yet?
> I'll be there 11/3/13-11/10/13.



I put you down for Bin #1, 





disneyfreak7 said:


> Is it only the 2 bins at thus point? We gave always stated on Disney property. This us our first off site trip. But this us a great idea. Our dates are June 5-15.



Sorry, but both bins are already accounted for.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## miah2o

Could I please have one at this date?


----------



## Disneyforus

miah2o said:


> Could I please have one at this date?



Both bins are alreay spoken for, sorry.  Have  great trip!


----------



## amhornback

Could I get a bin for Mar 30-Apr 6


----------



## Calirya

Disneyforus said:


> I put you down for Bin #1,



Thank you!!


----------



## tammyroo

Sent a PM too...am interested in Bin #1 for dates May 16-24.  Can make the hand off on 22nd.


----------



## Disneyforus

tammyroo said:


> Sent a PM too...am interested in Bin #1 for dates May 16-24.  Can make the hand off on 22nd.



You are all set for Bin #1


----------



## SumWhrOvrThRanBo

How fun! We are I the midst of deciding between Bonnet Creek or staying on site-- are there any pictures of the current boxes & their contents??


----------



## tammyroo

Disneyforus said:


> You are all set for Bin #1



Thanks so much


----------



## tammyroo

Can anyone whose had Bin #1 recently give us an idea of what's in the box......
I realized it changes but a updated list on occasion can help with planning.


----------



## linn9431

I have Bin #2 on Feb 23 and Daisy'sMama is on her trip right now but I have been unable to reach her.  I sent her several PM's with no response, I even sent one to the person before her to see if she had been in contact with her but no response from her either.  Just not real sure what to do if I get down there and I don't know what name is on the bin.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nancy155

Momma of threeboys.. I have PM'd you regarding Bin #2 If you see this please PM me.. Thanks!!!  I have heard from SPEL for after me.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## TheDisney6

nancy155 said:


> Momma of threeboys.. I have PM'd you regarding Bin #2 If you see this please PM me.. Thanks!!!  I have heard from SPEL for after me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy




Mommaofthreeboys, I am the person before you for bin #2. I have PM'd you about getting your name. Would you PM me as well as nancy155 (she's the person after you .
Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

linn9431 said:


> I have Bin #2 on Feb 23 and Daisy'sMama is on her trip right now but I have been unable to reach her.  I sent her several PM's with no response, I even sent one to the person before her to see if she had been in contact with her but no response from her either.  Just not real sure what to do if I get down there and I don't know what name is on the bin.  Any help would be appreciated.



I have PM'd both of them as well...unfortunately while on vacation they may not have access to the boards...I am hoping they will get on here ASAP and find out who to leave the bin for....the only other option will be to just ask for the bin at guest services by description and see if they will give it to you...but, I am wondering if the bin will even make it back to guest services if the DISer who has it doesn't have the next person's name.

*Daisy's Mama, if you are reading this please return the bin to guest services with "a name, on it" and let us know what that name is.*


----------



## nancy155

I received a PM today from Mommaofthreeboys.  Thank you!  Have a great trip!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## KWithers

Still haven't heard from kwhite1022..just sent 2nd message.  Noticed their last post was July 2012. 

I also messaged the person before them, ottawafamilyof4, to see if they've heard from kwhite.


----------



## Disneyforus

KWithers said:


> Still haven't heard from kwhite1022..just sent 2nd message.  Noticed their last post was July 2012.
> 
> I also messaged the person before them, ottawafamilyof4, to see if they've heard from kwhite.



See if you hear from ottawafamilyof4 in the next few days...you could move up the list...as the DISer before them should have exchanged some info with them as they are slotted for next week...(I think).

Keep me posted.


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

I haven't heard from kwhite1022 either. I've pm'd kwithers so we can skip kwhite1022 if they don't show up.
However, I haven't heard from am12pm, who is before me and who is scheduled to go Feb 22. The person before am12pm has already returned so I don't know what name is currently on the bin.


----------



## KWithers

ottawafamilyof4 said:
			
		

> I haven't heard from kwhite1022 either. I've pm'd kwithers so we can skip kwhite1022 if they don't show up.
> However, I haven't heard from am12pm, who is before me and who is scheduled to go Feb 22. The person before am12pm has already returned so I don't know what name is currently on the bin.



I didn't get your pm.  Can you try sending again?


----------



## am12pm

ottawafamilyof4 said:


> I haven't heard from kwhite1022 either. I've pm'd kwithers so we can skip kwhite1022 if they don't show up.
> However, I haven't heard from am12pm, who is before me and who is scheduled to go Feb 22. The person before am12pm has already returned so I don't know what name is currently on the bin.



Hello!  I've been waiting to hear from the person before me (Bdlbls) and have failed to contact you yet in hopes that I hear from them.  I'll be actually arriving on Thursday so I will be in touch to let you know.  I was in touch with (amyblbls) who said that she just left the screen name "Bdlbls" on the tub.  We shall see...but I will be in touch ottawafamilyof4.


----------



## Disneyforus

am12pm said:


> Hello!  I've been waiting to hear from the person before me (Bdlbls) and have failed to contact you yet in hopes that I hear from them.  I'll be actually arriving on Thursday so I will be in touch to let you know.  I was in touch with (amyblbls) who said that she just left the screen name "Bdlbls" on the tub.  We shall see...but I will be in touch ottawafamilyof4.



Ok, so sounds like at the minimum you will just ask for the bin with Bdlbls on it, unless you hear from them and you give them your name.  Go ahead and share contact with the person after you and if we need to skip kwhite then just prepare to do that.


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

Got am12pm's message and have kwithers's name so we should be good if need to skip.


----------



## Disneyforus

ottawafamilyof4 said:


> Got am12pm's message and have kwithers's name so we should be good if need to skip.



Perfect, thanks for getting it all figured out.


----------



## linn9431

Does anyone know what name is on bin 2 right now?   I have it this Saturday and cannot get ahold of any before me including daisy'smama.  Any info or help from anyone that has had this happen before.  What should I tell bc if they do have the bin and my name is not on it?


----------



## Disneyforus

linn9431 said:


> Does anyone know what name is on bin 2 right now?   I have it this Saturday and cannot get ahold of any before me including daisy'smama.  Any info or help from anyone that has had this happen before.  What should I tell bc if they do have the bin and my name is not on it?



I am going to be quite surprised if the bin is even in storage.  I have made multiple attempts to reach the previous DISers who were supposed to be involved with the bin and have had no communication.  

I am afraid that Bin #2 is no longer.

But, on the outside chance that someone at least returned the bin, even if they didn't know a name....this is what I would do:

Go to the bell stand at guest services and say, "I have a red rubbermaid bin with bright green Mickeymouses on it waiting for me in storage, would you be able to get it? " and leave it at that.  They may not even confirm your name...that is the only thing you really can do at this point.

We may need to have someone start a new bin
It's such a bummer when this happens...sorry everyone


----------



## nancy155

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> I am going to be quite surprised if the bin is even in storage.  I have made multiple attempts to reach the previous DISers who were supposed to be involved with the bin and have had no communication.
> 
> I am afraid that Bin #2 is no longer.
> 
> But, on the outside chance that someone at least returned the bin, even if they didn't know a name....this is what I would do:
> 
> Go to the bell stand at guest services and say, "I have a red rubbermaid bin with bright green Mickeymouses on it waiting for me in storage, would you be able to get it? " and leave it at that.  They may not even confirm your name...that is the only thing you really can do at this point.
> 
> We may need to have someone start a new bin
> It's such a bummer when this happens...sorry everyone



This is truly sad...  I hope the bin is found!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## TheDisney6

linn9431 said:


> Does anyone know what name is on bin 2 right now?   I have it this Saturday and cannot get ahold of any before me including daisy'smama.  Any info or help from anyone that has had this happen before.  What should I tell bc if they do have the bin and my name is not on it?



linn9431 Have you tried email messages in addition to PM?
Hope it is there......So sad if it is not.


----------



## TheDisney6

TheDisney6 said:


> linn9431 Have you tried email messages in addition to PM?


Disregard, I did not realize that not everybody has email as a contact option.
I see now that is prolly not an option for any of the earlier bin #2 peeps.


----------



## linn9431

Leaving tomorrow for Disney and I'll let all of you know the status of Bin 2.  Wish me luck.


----------



## ambiancetc

Hi! We're staying at WBC from 4/19-5/3 I see that the Green bin might be available for our first week? I'd like to sign up for it. I'll be sure to leave some treats in it for the next guest even though we won't be checking out yet. I'd also like to know which bin I could leave stuff on May 4th. Someone PM me please


----------



## TheDisney6

linn9431 said:


> Leaving tomorrow for Disney and I'll let all of you know the status of Bin 2.  Wish me luck.



Best of luck with bin #2.
Have wonderful time and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Disneyforus

linn9431 said:


> Leaving tomorrow for Disney and I'll let all of you know the status of Bin 2.  Wish me luck.




I just got a PM from DaisysMamma...they had a horrible trip, got side tracked with issues and never picked up the bin...so I have asked her to send me the name that is on the bin and I will PM you with it ASAP.

Maybe you will have retrieved without needing the name ????


----------



## TheDisney6

Disneyforus said:


> I just got a PM from DaisysMamma...they had a horrible trip, got side tracked with issues and never picked up the bin...so I have asked her to send me the name that is on the bin and I will PM you with it ASAP.
> 
> Maybe you will have retrieved without needing the name ????



Sorry to hear that Daisysmamma had a a less then awesome trip.
Hope they get to go again soon and have a great time.

Very glad to hear that bin#2 has likely been found.


----------



## linn9431

Tonight I asked the bellhop if there was a red bin in storage for me and he took me into the area where they keep the luggage and bin 1 was there but no sign of bin 2.  so I think it is safe to say that bin 2 no longer exist.


----------



## TheDisney6

linn9431 said:


> Tonight I asked the bellhop if there was a red bin in storage for me and he took me into the area where they keep the luggage and bin 1 was there but no sign of bin 2.  so I think it is safe to say that bin 2 no longer exist.



Well shucks, that is a bummer. Thanks so much to linn9431 and Disneyforus for all you did to attempt to locate bin#2 

I say onward and upward. 
I might be able to purchase a bin when I am there, at the very least I will bring a cloth grocery type bag, to put our non-perishables in. I have Mommyofthreeboys (who is on the list after me) info and will leave that for them when we go. And we will restart this puppy!
Hooray for a new bin/box/bag #2


----------



## Disneyforus

linn9431 said:


> Tonight I asked the bellhop if there was a red bin in storage for me and he took me into the area where they keep the luggage and bin 1 was there but no sign of bin 2.  so I think it is safe to say that bin 2 no longer exist.



So sorry, but thanks for all the leg work and checking for it.
We will try and keep it going.  If you have the name of the DISer afte you, I would go ahead and package up anything you have left and leave it for them as planned.  Don't know if you have a car or are able to purchase a bin, if not...we will get someone to get a new one started.

Enjoy your trip!!!





TheDisney6 said:


> Well shucks, that is a bummer. Thanks so much to linn9431 and Disneyforus for all you did to attempt to locate bin#2
> 
> I say onward and upward.
> I might be able to purchase a bin when I am there, at the very least I will bring a cloth grocery type bag, to put our non-perishables in. I have Mommyofthreeboys (who is on the list after me) info and will leave that for them when we go. And we will restart this puppy!
> Hooray for a new bin/box/bag #2




Thanks for your positive perspective!  We have lost a few bins on the way, and have managed to restart without too much problem.  I purchased that bin last May, so it had a good run!!




*Keep exchanging contact info everyone, and we will get a new bin started ASAP!!*


----------



## Disneyforus

ambiancetc said:


> Hi! We're staying at WBC from 4/19-5/3 I see that the Green bin might be available for our first week? I'd like to sign up for it. I'll be sure to leave some treats in it for the next guest even though we won't be checking out yet. I'd also like to know which bin I could leave stuff on May 4th. Someone PM me please



Sorry  I missed your post in all the craziness with the other bin.  I have you down for Bin #1 4/19-4/27....when you exchange contact info you might just want to coordinate a face to face exchange with bkoz and keep the bin from going to storage...if you and them are both comfortable with that.

With your extra items you have after you turn over the bin, there are donation boxes in the lobbies of each of the towers that you can turn in non-perishable items and they are donated to a local shelter.

HTH, and enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## ambiancetc

Wonderful thank you! I wouldn't mind a face to face  I'll be sure to contact everyone well ahead of time!


----------



## skylizard

Can you put me down for bin #2? I'll be checking in 11/15 and out 11/24 

And there'll be a AAA parking pass for whoever is after me


----------



## Disneyforus

skylizard said:


> Can you put me down for bin #2? I'll be checking in 11/15 and out 11/24
> 
> And there'll be a AAA parking pass for whoever is after me



You are all set!


----------



## KWithers

am12pm said:
			
		

> Hello!  I've been waiting to hear from the person before me (Bdlbls) and have failed to contact you yet in hopes that I hear from them.  I'll be actually arriving on Thursday so I will be in touch to let you know.  I was in touch with (amyblbls) who said that she just left the screen name "Bdlbls" on the tub.  We shall see...but I will be in touch ottawafamilyof4.



am12pm---Just wondering if you were able to get the bin?  What are the contents like?


----------



## am12pm

Yes, I was able to get the bin out of Bell Services.  It is the only limegreen container there so they had no issue finding it.  It did still have the name of the person before me on it.

The box itself is shaped like a treasure chest.  It really isn't overly large.  Inside is a 2 quart crockpot, sunscreen, cocoa butter skin lotion, swim diapers, water wings, little bits of shampoo and conditioner, salt, sugar, creamer, rice, canola oil, disinfectant wipes, sandwich bags, coffee filters, plastic bowls with lids, Halls cough drops, insect repellent.

I hope that helps you all!


----------



## nancy155

Has bin #2 been located as of yet?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## TheDisney6

nancy155 said:


> Has bin #2 been located as of yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



It was not located as far as I know. I will be restarting Bin #2 as a bag,the  heavy plastic reusable kind think Costco type from a few years back. I have the info for the person after me. And I will leave it at the bell hop station. When we go. It might not have much in it yet but it will be a start. I will send along the info of what we leave in it to the next person.


----------



## nancy155

TheDisney6 said:
			
		

> It was not located as far as I know. I will be restarting Bin #2 as a bag,the  heavy plastic reusable kind think Costco type from a few years back. I have the info for the person after me. And I will leave it at the bell hop station. When we go. It might not have much in it yet but it will be a start. I will send along the info of what we leave in it to the next person.



We will add to it as well.  If I have time I will pick up a rubbermaid some tape and some index cards to add..  Looking forward to a wonderful trip and to keep this going.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## kiki02

nancy155 said:


> We will add to it as well.  If I have time I will pick up a rubbermaid some tape and some index cards to add..  Looking forward to a wonderful trip and to keep this going.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



How does one reserve and borrow (and add!) to the bin?  thanks.  I left message with OP, I think!


----------



## lillygator

what is in bin one versus bin two?


----------



## TheDisney6

TheDisney6 said:


> It was not located as far as I know. I will be restarting Bin #2 as a bag,the  heavy plastic reusable kind think Costco type from a few years back. I have the info for the person after me. And I will leave it at the bell hop station. When we go. It might not have much in it yet but it will be a start. I will send along the info of what we leave in it to the next person.





nancy155 said:


> We will add to it as well.  If I have time I will pick up a rubbermaid some tape and some index cards to add..  Looking forward to a wonderful trip and to keep this going. Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



Nancy155, You rock! .
*I have gotten a bin *(Silver) and have some stuff to leave in it! Tape and index cards are perfect! A marker would be awesome too. I will send a note with the contents to mommmyofthreeboys (next after me) so she will be able to plan accordingly I  can cc you (nancy155). As you know contents will vary! 




kiki02 said:


> How does one reserve and borrow (and add!) to the bin?  thanks.  I left message with OP, I think!



Check on page one of this thread. If your dates are open PM or post here to Disneyforall (the organizer of the bin share).



lillygator said:


> what is in bin one versus bin two?


It varies! I think the best way to track contents is to hear from the  person directly before you. This will not always be possible, we are on vacation with limited access to interwebs and time, so info is at a premium. the person before you will not always have time to let you know what was in it before you arrive. We all do our best.


----------



## Disneyforus

am12pm said:


> Yes, I was able to get the bin out of Bell Services.  It is the only limegreen container there so they had no issue finding it.  It did still have the name of the person before me on it.
> 
> The box itself is shaped like a treasure chest.  It really isn't overly large.  Inside is a 2 quart crockpot, sunscreen, cocoa butter skin lotion, swim diapers, water wings, little bits of shampoo and conditioner, salt, sugar, creamer, rice, canola oil, disinfectant wipes, sandwich bags, coffee filters, plastic bowls with lids, Halls cough drops, insect repellent.
> 
> I hope that helps you all!



Awesome, thanks for the update!!





TheDisney6 said:


> *I have gotten a bin *(Silver)
> 
> Yea! Thanks TheDisney6 for getting a bin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one reserve and borrow (and add!) to the bin?  thanks.  I left message with OP, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got your request and added you for 7/14 -7/15...is that right?  Just the two days?
Click to expand...


----------



## c4alymom

I will have to cancel my bin order for Oct.  We are changing up our trip a bit and I want to leave it open for someone who will be at BC longer (we will be staying only a few nights).

Thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

c4alymom said:


> I will have to cancel my bin order for Oct.  We are changing up our trip a bit and I want to leave it open for someone who will be at BC longer (we will be staying only a few nights).
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks so much for letting me know!  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## lillygator

can I request 8/10-8/17?
thanks, also I am in FL and can probably add anything to it very easily....we bring lots of stuff and usually just leave it.


----------



## nancy155

TheDisney6 said:
			
		

> Nancy155, You rock! .
> I have gotten a bin (Silver) and have some stuff to leave in it! Tape and index cards are perfect! A marker would be awesome too. I will send a note with the contents to mommmyofthreeboys (next after me) so she will be able to plan accordingly I  can cc you (nancy155). As you know contents will vary!
> 
> Check on page one of this thread. If your dates are open PM or post here to Disneyforall (the organizer of the bin share).
> 
> It varies! I think the best way to track contents is to hear from the  person directly before you. This will not always be possible, we are on vacation with limited access to interwebs and time, so info is at a premium. the person before you will not always have time to let you know what was in it before you arrive. We all do our best.



Thanks TheDisney6!  You are amazing!  I will also bring a sharpie to put in the bin, with the index cards and tape.  I will also have a AAA diamond Parking pass to add.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## spel

I'm trying to reach "4under10" and "tallmouse".  

Nancy155 is before me and they are both after me for the second bin.  So far no luck with PMs.  I don't have their names at this point so I can't leave it for them.  If they are reading this, please check your messages & PM me with your name.  Thanks!  I'll give it another week & then move on to the next person.


----------



## Disneyforus

lillygator said:


> can I request 8/10-8/17?
> thanks, also I am in FL and can probably add anything to it very easily....we bring lots of stuff and usually just leave it.



You are all set and signed up for Bin #1


----------



## tallmouse

spel said:


> I'm trying to reach "4under10" and "tallmouse".
> 
> Nancy155 is before me and they are both after me for the second bin.  So far no luck with PMs.  I don't have their names at this point so I can't leave it for them.  If they are reading this, please check your messages & PM me with your name.  Thanks!  I'll give it another week & then move on to the next person.


can't PM, can you PM me your email?


----------



## EMHDad

How does this work? Can I join? I am staying there 1/11-1/18. Can someone fill me in and connect me on this?

First time at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## sharadoc

Hi. We're checking in 11/24 and out on 12/3. Could I get on the Bin #2 list? I'm sure we'll have plenty of stuff to leave behind


----------



## kateandkids

delete


----------



## Katiecat

Hello, could I request Bin #1 for 9/14-9/21?  This is my first post but I have been lurking for awhile...  Thank you!


----------



## Dmc79

Hello, this is my first time on WBC. I wish to know if I could get one of these bins. My dates are 5/27 trough 6/3. Regards.


----------



## aubriee

Dmc79 said:


> Hello, this is my first time on WBC. I wish to know if I could get one of these bins. My dates are 5/27 trough 6/3. Regards.



If you look on the first page of this thread, it has the dates.  Unfortuantely, it looks like both bins are already spoken for during your dates (unless someone cancels).


----------



## Tanooki

Just sent you a pm for my dates, which are 8/1-8/12


----------



## grumpynprincess

Sent a pm with my dates


----------



## 4under10

Spel, I am still interested?, trying to get enough posts to pm you.....it won let me 
Amy


----------



## 4under10

Need another post  sorry


----------



## nancy155

Mommaofthreeboys:  Did you get the bin last week?  We arrived today and went to bell services but the bin was not there.  Perhaps you are leaving it in the am or tonight late.  We will check again tomorrow.  Thanks!   Hope you had a great trip.  

We barely made it out of Denver decided to get to airport early and attempt standby on first SW flight leaving.  We were able to get on that flight and learned after we arrived that all the other SW flights were cancelled!  WHEW!  Glad to be out of the snow and in warm Florida!


----------



## 4under10

Last one ....promise


----------



## spel

I hope it works out Nancy!  Please keep us updated!  I'll PM you my email address. Thanks!


QUOTE="nancy155;47890440"]Mommaofthreeboys:  Did you get the bin last week?  We arrived today and went to bell services but the bin was not there.  Perhaps you are leaving it in the am or tonight late.  We will check again tomorrow.  Thanks!   Hope you had a great trip.

We barely made it out of Denver decided to get to airport early and attempt standby on first SW flight leaving.  We were able to get on that flight and learned after we arrived that all the other SW flights were cancelled!  WHEW!  Glad to be out of the snow and in warm Florida![/QUOTE]


----------



## Disneyforus

EMHDad said:


> How does this work? Can I join? I am staying there 1/11-1/18. Can someone fill me in and connect me on this?
> First time at Bonnet Creek.




Hi, I got your PM and you mentioned your stay is in 2014...I'm going to hold off right now on scheduling for 2014...I will start that sometime late fall.  Thanks for your interest!!!





sharadoc said:


> Hi. We're checking in 11/24 and out on 12/3. Could I get on the Bin #2 list? I'm sure we'll have plenty of stuff to leave behind



I put you down for Bin #2!





Katiecat said:


> Hello, could I request Bin #1 for 9/14-9/21?  This is my first post but I have been lurking for awhile...  Thank you!




Keep posting so you can PM (you need 10 posts)!!  I put you down for Bin #1.




Dmc79 said:


> Hello, this is my first time on WBC. I wish to know if I could get one of these bins. My dates are 5/27 trough 6/3. Regards.




I'm sorry, but as someone mentioned already the bins are both taken for your dates...enjoy your trip!





Tanooki said:


> Just sent you a pm for my dates, which are 8/1-8/12




I put you down for Bin #2




grumpynprincess said:


> Sent a pm with my dates



Your dates are a bit too close, the DISer you would have to exchange info with is already at BC...I don't want to take the chance of trying to change things up at the last minute...sorry.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Disneyforus

Just FYI...I will be off line the next two weeks, keep the PM requests coming and I will catch up when I get home...
Taking our first non-Disney Vacation in a long while...
We are heading to Gulf Shores to enjoy the beach and see some sights!! My kids keep asking if we can just go to Disney for the day...a little too far for that.
I "really" need to get something Disney booked when we get back...LOL!!  I always have a Disney trip brewing...seems weird to not.

Take care and think SPRING!!!


----------



## nancy155

Thanks Mommaofthreeboys..  I found the bin safe and sound at the front desk!  I keep forgetting my time share is under my previous name.  The boys are thrilled with all the sunscreen!  Thanks!!!

Bin #2 is still alive.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Glad you got it. I tried to call you to see if reservation was under a different name. 
Have a fun and safe trip!!!


----------



## drmark50

Are there any bins available for the week of 11/10/13? 

Thanks


----------



## TheDisney6

nancy155 said:


> Thanks Mommaofthreeboys..  I found the bin safe and sound at the front desk!  I keep forgetting my time share is under my previous name.  The boys are thrilled with all the sunscreen!  Thanks!!!
> 
> Bin #2 is still alive.


 Yay! 

Nancy155,
Glad you made it out! We have a little over a foot of snow on the ground in the 'burbs where I live. Have a magical time!


----------



## TheDisney6

Disneyforus said:


> Just FYI...I will be off line the next two weeks, keep the PM requests coming and I will catch up when I get home...
> Taking our first non-Disney Vacation in a long while...
> We are heading to Gulf Shores to enjoy the beach and see some sights!! My kids keep asking if we can just go to Disney for the day...a little too far for that.
> I "really" need to get something Disney booked when we get back...LOL!!  I always have a Disney trip brewing...seems weird to not.
> 
> Take care and think SPRING!!!



Disneyforus,
Have a great relaxing time!


----------



## KWithers

Off topic..but does anyone recall if Bonnet Creek has 9x13 baking dishes in the kitchens?


----------



## nancy155

KWithers said:


> Off topic..but does anyone recall if Bonnet Creek has 9x13 baking dishes in the kitchens?



I will check and let you know as I am here now.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## nancy155

KWithers said:


> Off topic..but does anyone recall if Bonnet Creek has 9x13 baking dishes in the kitchens?



Yes there is one.  Glass and located inside the oven along with a circular pizza pan.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## KWithers

nancy155 said:


> Yes there is one.  Glass and located inside the oven along with a circular pizza pan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



Thanks so much!


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Hi, just sent a PM requesting a bin for 8/25-9/2. My first choice would be bin #1. Thanks so much!


----------



## disneyfreak7

Our first time at WBC June 8-15. Just wondering if anyone might have a crockpot they are leaving? I know it is a long shot!


----------



## kokomos

Just wondering if most people meet the next person when its possible to make the swap or does it always go to guest service?  Ill be there May 4-11
 I can Bin take 2  the May 7th- 10th but really dont want to deal with guest service having to locate it.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

We would like 7/23-7/30


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

I have been tying to reach mikana876 for the past several weeks. Ive sent several PM's and have had no luck. mikana876 has Bin #1 after I do. It doesnt look like she (or he) has been on the boards in a long time.


----------



## Disneyforus

drmark50 said:


> Are there any bins available for the week of 11/10/13?
> 
> Thanks



I put you down for Bin #1, did you want it until 11/17?




TheDisney6 said:


> Disneyforus,
> Have a great relaxing time!



Thanks so much...it was great to be on the ocean...very relaxing.  When we went to Pensacola it was a bit hard to be in "Florida" and not go to Disney.





DisneyToddlers said:


> Hi, just sent a PM requesting a bin for 8/25-9/2. My first choice would be bin #1. Thanks so much!




I have you down for Bin #1!  Enjoy your trip!




kokomos said:


> Just wondering if most people meet the next person when its possible to make the swap or does it always go to guest service?  Ill be there May 4-11
> I can Bin take 2  the May 7th- 10th but really dont want to deal with guest service having to locate it.



Yes, I have done that and others as well...plus it's kind of fun to meet other DISers.  I don't recall if you are already on the list, but you would need to check with the person you are picking up the bin from and dropping off to.





suffieldhockeymom said:


> We would like 7/23-7/30



You are all set for Bin #2!




SYDCOLEMOM said:


> I have been tying to reach mikana876 for the past several weeks. Ive sent several PM's and have had no luck. mikana876 has Bin #1 after I do. It doesnt look like she (or he) has been on the boards in a long time.



If you have given it a good try, just move on to the next person...also, let me know for sure what you end up doing and I will update the list accordingly.

Hopefully I got everyone's requests, please let me know if I missed someone!


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Disneyforus said:


> I have you down for Bin #1!  Enjoy your trip!
> !



Thanks so much! Glad you had a nice vacation!


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

Thanks!


----------



## mouse47

I need to get a hold of 

04/17 - 04/20 tallmouse
04/24 - 04/30 mouse47
05/03 - 05/07 Kat3668

How do I do that?  I think I need more posts right?  Can they email me?  It seems like the only posts tallmouse has are in this thread but I can't find them.


----------



## sharadoc

Hi. I need to drop out of bin #2 for November: 11/24 - 12/03 sharadoc

Hope someone else can use it then!

Thanks,


----------



## Disneyforus

mouse47 said:


> I need to get a hold of
> 
> 04/17 - 04/20 tallmouse
> 04/24 - 04/30 mouse47
> 05/03 - 05/07 Kat3668
> 
> How do I do that?  I think I need more posts right?  Can they email me?  It seems like the only posts tallmouse has are in this thread but I can't find them.



You need 10 posts to be able to PM someone, but yes..they can still message you.


----------



## tallmouse

sorry, never made it. had to cancel last minute.


----------



## mouse47

tallmouse said:


> sorry, never made it. had to cancel last minute.



Looks like I need to get a hold of 4under10.  I will try and get my post count up tomorrow to PM you.  If you see this first please email me or send private message. I need the name you left the bin under.  If you remember some of what was in there that would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## 4under10

You can email me at momof2boys2004@yahoo.com.  
Bin #2 was chock full of great stuff and was very useful! 
Amy


----------



## mikey20

If any one backs out of the bins for July 10-18 we would be interested in a bin.


----------



## drmark50

Disneyforus said:


> I put you down for Bin #1, did you want it until 11/17?
> 
> Great, thanks Disneyforus! We will be checking in on the 10th and leaving the 16th.


----------



## jlhill4444

Starting to get things together for our trip and I was wondering if anyone could post the contents of bin 2 as of right now.  I know it used to have a crock pot, and was wondering if there was still one in there or not?  Just trying to get an idea of what I would need to bring.  Thanks!!


----------



## jlhill4444

mikey20 said:


> If any one backs out of the bins for July 10-18 we would be interested in a bin.



I think bin 2 is open then!


----------



## TheDisney6

jlhill4444 said:


> Starting to get things together for our trip and I was wondering if anyone could post the contents of bin 2 as of right now.  I know it used to have a crock pot, and was wondering if there was still one in there or not?  Just trying to get an idea of what I would need to bring.  Thanks!!



Not sure what is in Bin #2 as of right now hopefully someone will have a chance to chime in.
I do know that bin#2 had to be restarted in March so it is a whole new bin. I did hear that a DW parking pass was getting put in there 
Hope you have a great time!


----------



## mouse47

TheDisney6 said:


> Not sure what is in Bin #2 as of right now hopefully someone will have a chance to chime in.
> I do know that bin#2 had to be restarted in March so it is a whole new bin. I did hear that a DW parking pass was getting put in there
> Hope you have a great time!



We pick up the bin tomorrow  and this is what the previous person remembers being in there:

Disney AAA parking pass ( gets you to the front of the lot)
Some laundry detergent/dryer sheets
Coffee/creamer/sugar/stirrers
Some sunblock
Ponchos
I put in an unopened jar of salsa that we never ate and couldn't bring home (glass jar)
Pam spray
Ketchup/salt/pepper/maybe mustard (packs from McDonald's)
Blow up ball for pool 

After we leave, I will try to pull together an inventory including what we add.


----------



## jlhill4444

TheDisney6 said:


> Not sure what is in Bin #2 as of right now hopefully someone will have a chance to chime in.
> I do know that bin#2 had to be restarted in March so it is a whole new bin. I did hear that a DW parking pass was getting put in there
> Hope you have a great time!


 Thanks, we will!



mouse47 said:


> We pick up the bin tomorrow  and this is what the previous person remembers being in there:
> 
> Disney AAA parking pass ( gets you to the front of the lot)
> Some laundry detergent/dryer sheets
> Coffee/creamer/sugar/stirrers
> Some sunblock
> Ponchos
> I put in an unopened jar of salsa that we never ate and couldn't bring home (glass jar)
> Pam spray
> Ketchup/salt/pepper/maybe mustard (packs from McDonald's)
> Blow up ball for pool
> 
> After we leave, I will try to pull together an inventory including what we add.



Sounds great!  Thank you!!!


----------



## disneyfreak7

If anyone backs out for either bin June 5-15 please let me know. Thanks


----------



## susie2

pm sent thanks


----------



## tammyroo

Can anyone give an update as to the contents of Bin 1?  We'll be leaving in about 2 1/2 weeks and would like to know what to put together.....
Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

sharadoc said:


> Hi. I need to drop out of bin #2 for November: 11/24 - 12/03 sharadoc
> 
> Hope someone else can use it then!
> 
> Thanks,



Thanks for letting me know!!!




drmark50 said:


> Disneyforus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put you down for Bin #1, did you want it until 11/17?
> 
> Great, thanks Disneyforus! We will be checking in on the 10th and leaving the 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, I updated the date!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *susie2* I put you down for Bin #2, but had to put you returning it on the 15th as someone has already signed up for it on the 15th.  Let me know if that's a problem.
> 
> *mikey20*, you are all set for BIN #2!!
Click to expand...


----------



## susie2

Disneyforus said:


> Thanks for letting me know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drmark50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, I updated the date!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *susie2* I put you down for Bin #2, but had to put you returning it on the 15th as someone has already signed up for it on the 15th.  Let me know if that's a problem.
> 
> *mikey20*, you are all set for BIN #2!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi, thank you thats fine will drop it on the 15th, no problem susie
Click to expand...


----------



## SondraC

I would be interested in a bin. It looks like bin #1 is available while we are there, July 27-August 3. 
Thanks!


----------



## EMHDad

I had posted a while back but did not hear from anyone or gt any responses. 

My family will be there from 1/11/13 - 1/18/13. Is it possible to join the chain? Can I reserve that week? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## uksteveo

Would love to have Bin 2.  We'll be there the day after Thanksgiving 11/29 until the next Saturday. We could pass it on to the next family before we leave!  Who knows, they might get some yummy Cincinnati chili...Thanks!


----------



## aubriee

uksteveo said:


> Would love to have Bin 2.  We'll be there the day after Thanksgiving 11/29 until the next Saturday. We could pass it on to the next family before we leave!  Who knows, they might get some yummy Cincinnati chili...Thanks!



Looks like you are talking about Nov 29th-Dec 7th.  I have Bin 2 reserved for Friday Dec 6th-Monday Dec 16th, so we'd be the next family.  I've never had Cincinnati chili, but we love good old Texas chili!  Would love to try Cincinnati chili.     Did you PM Disneyforus?  She's the one who schedules the bins.


----------



## Wyatt's Grandma

We were just able to book a trip for May 19-24 and would love a bin.  Would prefer Bin 2 but will be happy with either.  What a great idea!


----------



## Disneyforus

EMHDad said:


> I had posted a while back but did not hear from anyone or gt any responses.
> 
> My family will be there from 1/11/13 - 1/18/13. Is it possible to join the chain? Can I reserve that week? Please let me know. Thank you.



You mean 2014, correct?  I think I responded to you that I'm not quite ready to start up for 2014 yet.  Sorry if I missed you though.


----------



## uksteveo

aubriee said:


> Looks like you are talking about Nov 29th-Dec 7th.  I have Bin 2 reserved for Friday Dec 6th-Monday Dec 16th, so we'd be the next family.  I've never had Cincinnati chili, but we love good old Texas chili!  Would love to try Cincinnati chili.     Did you PM Disneyforus?  She's the one who schedules the bins.


No I did not PM them...not enough posts to do so. I was hoping they might just see it on here and reserve it for me.  
As far as the chili goes, I am sure it's not as thick as you're used to, but it's very tasty!  Goes great with some spaghetti and cheese!


----------



## Disneylover03

I would like to be added to the list if possible
We will be there May 18-26th.
Thanks! 
I did send a pm to Aubriee and Disneyforus.


----------



## aubriee

Disneylover03 said:


> I would like to be added to the list if possible
> We will be there May 18-26th.
> Thanks!
> I did send a pm to Aubriee and Disneyforus.



If you look just a couple of posts up you will see that back on May 2nd, Wyatt's Grandma has already requested Bin 2 for May 19th-24th (before you did).  However, I am not the one organizing the swap.  Disneyforus is and is the one you'd both need to PM.  I have the information for jlacfire who is currently listed just below me on the first page of this thread and until I hear different from Disneyfocus, she's the one I'll leave Bin 2 for.  We are leaving very, very early this coming Friday morning, so any changes would need to be posted in the next couple of days, then I'd need the person's real name, otherwise the name on the bin will be the name jlacfire's already PM'd me.  Sorry!


----------



## Disneyforus

uksteveo said:


> Would love to have Bin 2.  We'll be there the day after Thanksgiving 11/29 until the next Saturday. We could pass it on to the next family before we leave!  Who knows, they might get some yummy Cincinnati chili...Thanks!





I can add you to Bin #2 for 11/29 - 12/6...someone is already scheduled to pick it up on 12/6...will that work for you?  





Wyatt's Grandma said:


> We were just able to book a trip for May 19-24 and would love a bin.  Would prefer Bin 2 but will be happy with either.  What a great idea!
> 
> Per my PM, make sure you can get ahold of the DISer before and after you, and then I will make the official switch on the first page.





Per my email, make sure you can get ahold of the DISer before and after you, and then I will make the official switch on the first page.






Disneylover03 said:


> I would like to be added to the list if possible
> We will be there May 18-26th.
> Thanks!
> I did send a pm to Aubriee and Disneyforus.



Hi there, I never got a PM from you???? and I already told Wyatt's Grandma to go ahead and proceed with getting contact info...so sorry.


----------



## Disneyforus

Soooo close to booking a trip to Disney and Bonnet Creek for August!!!!!

We have airline vouchers that we have to do something with by 5/14.  I can get my family of 6 to Orlando from Southwest, Michigan for $800....

So excited....we have never been in the summer and fell in love with the water parks on our last trip, so I know we would spend a good chunk of our time there.

The crazy thing is, it's perfect timing, I wouldn't need to take any days off work, and we wouldn't have to take the kids out of school (which is getting more difficult as they get older):

So, hopefully I will be adding myself to the list here...very soon!


----------



## Wyatt's Grandma

I've sent PMs with all my contact info to Aubriee and Jlacfire, the people both before and after these dates.  We're really looking forward to our first Bonnet Creek stay!


----------



## drmark50

I made a mistake on our check out date - we will be leaving the 17th. Sorry for any confusion.  

Is there a parking pass in bin #1?

Thanks


----------



## dphillips1103

I would like to get up on the list for 10/5 - 10/10.  Does anyone have those dates?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

I have made contact with the person who has the bin before me (Tammyroo) but mikana876 who has the bin 5/31 to 6/8 is MIA. It doesnt look like mikana876 has been on the boards in a long time and hasnt responded to any of the pm's Ive sent over that last month or so. I hate for the bin to go unused during this week. I did make contact with jamzmama who is the next person in line. I will mark the bin for her. Maybe open the bin back up for someone from 5/31 to 6/8 ??  Im referring to bin#1.


----------



## uksteveo

Disneyforus said:


> I can add you to Bin #2 for 11/29 - 12/6...someone is already scheduled to pick it up on 12/6...will that work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  Would love to pass it on too!  Can't wait until November.  Just let me know what else you need from me!
> Thanks,
> Steve


----------



## jaygage

I just found this forum and was wondering if there might be any bins available for July 15-25, 2013?  Thanks,

Jay


----------



## aubriee

Wyatt's Grandma said:


> I've sent PMs with all my contact info to Aubriee and Jlacfire, the people both before and after these dates.  We're really looking forward to our first Bonnet Creek stay!



Got it!  

I already have a paper made with Jlacfire's name and arrival date on it, so will just carry it too and put it inside the bin, in case you have a problem getting in touch with her you can just tape that one onto the bin.


----------



## Kirk213

We're there May 17 to the 26th.  Can my family sign up for Bin#2 from the 21st to 26th?  What a great idea, nice welcome package for first time visit. 

Thanks in advance.

Kirk


----------



## aubriee

Wyatt's Grandma said:


> We were just able to book a trip for May 19-24 and would love a bin.  Would prefer Bin 2 but will be happy with either.  What a great idea!





Disneyforus said:


> Per my email, make sure you can get ahold of the DISer before and after you, and then I will make the official switch on the first page.





Wyatt's Grandma said:


> I've sent PMs with all my contact info to Aubriee and Jlacfire, the people both before and after these dates.  We're really looking forward to our first Bonnet Creek stay!





aubriee said:


> Got it!
> 
> I already have a paper made with Jlacfire's name and arrival date on it, so will just carry it too and put it inside the bin, in case you have a problem getting in touch with her you can just tape that one onto the bin.





Kirk213 said:


> We're there May 17 to the 26th.  Can my family sign up for Bin#2 from the 21st to 26th?  What a great idea, nice welcome package for first time visit. :thumbsup



Kirk, as you can see by the above posts, Wyatt's Grandma has already requested Bin 2 for those dates and jlacfire has it after her.  

I'll be picking it up when we get down there tomorrow and if you guys want, will post what's in it, when we get back.


----------



## advocate34

What a great idea!  We will be there from June 2 to June 8.  Is either bin available those dates?


----------



## Disneyforus

SondraC said:


> I would be interested in a bin. It looks like bin #1 is available while we are there, July 27-August 3.
> Thanks!



I put you down for pickup on July 28, is that ok?  Someone has the bin until that day.  Let me know if that is a problem.






Wyatt's Grandma said:


> We were just able to book a trip for May 19-24 and would love a bin.  Would prefer Bin 2 but will be happy with either.  What a great idea!



You are all set, enjoy your trip!






drmark50 said:


> I made a mistake on our check out date - we will be leaving the 17th. Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> Is there a parking pass in bin #1?
> 
> Thanks



Got it!







dphillips1103 said:


> I would like to get up on the list for 10/5 - 10/10.  Does anyone have those dates?





I have you down! 






SYDCOLEMOM said:


> I have made contact with the person who has the bin before me (Tammyroo) but mikana876 who has the bin 5/31 to 6/8 is MIA. It doesnt look like mikana876 has been on the boards in a long time and hasnt responded to any of the pm's Ive sent over that last month or so. I hate for the bin to go unused during this week. I did make contact with jamzmama who is the next person in line. I will mark the bin for her. Maybe open the bin back up for someone from 5/31 to 6/8 ??  Im referring to bin#1.



Thanks for being on top of that, I appreciate it!





jaygage said:


> I just found this forum and was wondering if there might be any bins available for July 15-25, 2013?  Thanks,
> 
> Jay



Sorry, nothing is available for your dates. Enjoy your vacation!






advocate34 said:


> What a great idea!  We will be there from June 2 to June 8.  Is either bin available those dates?




Nothing available your dates, either. Have a great trip!


----------



## cinderellamom123

This will be our fourth visit to bc.  Very excited!  Was wondering about availability between August 3 thru 17th.  We always go to Walmart upon arrival and stock up on stuff but It would be nice to have a few extras.  I guarantee that it will be returned with even more goodies!


----------



## SondraC

Disneyforus said:


> I put you down for pickup on July 28, is that ok?  Someone has the bin until that day.  Let me know if that is a problem.



Thanks!


----------



## dphillips1103

Can someone tell us what is currently in Bin 1?  Please and Thank you.


----------



## Disneyforus

cinderellamom123 said:


> This will be our fourth visit to bc.  Very excited!  Was wondering about availability between August 3 thru 17th.  We always go to Walmart upon arrival and stock up on stuff but It would be nice to have a few extras.  I guarantee that it will be returned with even more goodies!



I can put you down for Bin #1 8/3-8/10
and then...
Bin #2 for 8/12-8/17.

Will that work?  Let me know!

We did two weeks last May and ended up using both bins as well...


----------



## cinderellamom123

Disneyforus said:


> I can put you down for Bin #1 8/3-8/10
> and then...
> Bin #2 for 8/12-8/17.
> 
> Will that work?  Let me know!
> 
> We did two weeks last May and ended up using both bins as well...



That would be great.  So I need to contact the people before me and after me?  Not exactly sure how it works.  I pickup at bell services and there will be my name on the bin and then when I return I put the next person's name on there?


----------



## cruisingtwins

What is on the bins again?

We are staying from 9/14 till 9/21


----------



## tammyroo

I'm picking up Bin #1 this Thurs and will try to post the contents some time during our trip.


----------



## momandwife

My family and I will be checking in June 16th.  Is there a bin available for then?


----------



## Tanooki

cinderellamom123 said:


> That would be great.  So I need to contact the people before me and after me?  Not exactly sure how it works.  I pickup at bell services and there will be my name on the bin and then when I return I put the next person's name on there?



Actually, I'll probably be able to give the bin to you on the evening of 08/11 since we leave very early on 08/12 
No need to use the bell services 
I'll PM you my personal info.


----------



## momandwife

we will be there for 1 possibly 2 weeks.


----------



## Disneyforus

momandwife said:


> we will be there for 1 possibly 2 weeks.



Bin #1 is available for those weeks.... when you figure out for sure what youre dates are, just let me know and I will be happy to add you!!


----------



## momandwife

We just finished booking and we will only be there one week.


----------



## cruisinpan567

We just booked the last week in August. 24th - 31st. I would love some info in this. Is there something available that week? Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

momandwife said:


> We just finished booking and we will only be there one week.



Tell me your dates and I will add you!





cruisinpan567 said:


> We just booked the last week in August. 24th - 31st. I would love some info in this. Is there something available that week? Thanks



We just booked our airfare and are going that week, if we end up not staying at BC I will definately keep your name and let you know.  We will be making our decision by the end of June.


----------



## momandwife

My dates are June 16-23
Thanks


----------



## Disneyforus

Take a look at the first page of this thread for a list of all the open dates left for the year...there are several open weeks left for the summer!!!





momandwife said:


> My dates are June 16-23
> Thanks



You are all set!


----------



## ForMyBoys

Hi there!  Just subscribing so I don't forget to sign up for this.  We are staying in April 2014.  But we are staying for less than a week, April 17 to 21.  Could we still do this?  

If not I'm sure we will have perishables and items left so we could add whatever we have left to a bin.

Thanks!


----------



## jaygage

According to the first page of the thread, Bin 1 is open on these dates:

07/15 - 07/28 OPEN - we will be there then and would like to reserve it.  How do we do this?  Thanks,  

Jay Gage


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Will be there 6/21-28...looks like green bin is still available?


----------



## Disneyforus

ForMyBoys said:


> Hi there!  Just subscribing so I don't forget to sign up for this.  We are staying in April 2014.  But we are staying for less than a week, April 17 to 21.  Could we still do this?
> 
> If not I'm sure we will have perishables and items left so we could add whatever we have left to a bin.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes you can still participate, no problem.  Just review the first page on this thread for details.  I will be opening up for 2014 by the middle/end of summer.





jaygage said:


> According to the first page of the thread, Bin 1 is open on these dates:
> 
> 07/15 - 07/28 OPEN - we will be there then and would like to reserve it.  How do we do this?  Thanks,
> 
> Jay Gage



I have you down for those dates!Keep in mind that you need 10 posts to be able to PM someone.  You will need to share contact info with the DISer before and after you.





Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Will be there 6/21-28...looks like green bin is still available?



It's available for part of your stay...6/23-6/28...are you still wanting to participate for those days?


----------



## momandwife

Disneyforus said:


> Take a look at the first page of this thread for a list of all the open dates left for the year...there are several open weeks left for the summer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are all set!



thanks!!!!!


----------



## momandwife

tammyroo said:


> I'm picking up Bin #1 this Thurs and will try to post the contents some time during our trip.



Have you had time to post what's in bin #1?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

momandwife said:


> Have you had time to post what's in bin #1?



She did post the contents of bin#1 a few days ago but for some reason her post is no longer there. I wonder why it was deleted ??   we arrive tomorrow and I will try to post the contents sometime later this week.


----------



## aubriee

We just got back home late last night from a great trip.  As I was repacking Bin 2 (the gray one) Sunday night, I made a list of what's currently in it:

spray deodorant
spray air freshener
liquid hand soap
disinfecting wipes
AAA diamond parking pass
Baby wipes
Wet Ones
a little sunscreen (both Sport liquid and a sunscreen stick)
several disposable ponchos
blow up beach ball
insulated bag (holds like a six pack of cokes)
Vitamin C drops
Throat relief lollipops
large and small bottle of ketchup
small jar mustard
small jar mayonnaise
lots of little packets mustard and ketchup
box of salt
box of pepper
lots of little salt and pepper pkgs
ice tea bags
quite a few laundry detergent pkts (the pkgs that come in the room)
laundry dryer sheets
a box Kraft Mac & Cheese
4 cups Ramen noodles
sandwich bags
Canola cooking spray
several pkgs microwave popcorn
several pkts hot chocolate
full jar peanut butter
large full bottle Ranch dressing
small bottle dishwashing liquid

I also wanted to leave a little 6" fan (for noise) and a few wine coolers, but couldn't get them to fit in the bin.  Someone might want to consider getting a bigger bin as bin 2 is really full.  I thought about it, but since it was our last night, didn't have time.


----------



## jlhill4444

Thanks Aubrie. Sounds like a bigger bin might be needed. If it is still small when we go in June, I will pick up a larger one.


----------



## momandwife

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> She did post the contents of bin#1 a few days ago but for some reason her post is no longer there. I wonder why it was deleted ??   we arrive tomorrow and I will try to post the contents sometime later this week.


Thanks I look forward to finding out what's in it!


----------



## jaygage

I too am curious as to what is in Bin #1.  

Jay


----------



## momandwife

jaygage said:


> I too am curious as to what is in Bin #1.
> 
> Jay



Hopefully we find out soon!


----------



## asilahsig

Signing up for bin #1


----------



## asilahsig

I just signed up but I would like to get on the list for bin #1 sept 28-oct 4


----------



## TwoMisfits

Check your PMs!  I sent you each one last week!

TwoMisfits (aka Kristy


----------



## Disneyforus

asilahsig said:


> I just signed up but I would like to get on the list for bin #1 sept 28-oct 4



You are signed up for bin #1, make sure you communicate with the DISers before and after you.  You will need to have a post count of 10 in order to PM someone.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

We just returned from our vacation at Bonnet Creek and it was fabulous ! No rain   We had bin #1. Here are the contents
sugar
creamer
peanut butter
olive oil
salt/pepper
sunscreen
small crockpot
cocoa butter lotion
tea bags
few snacks
laundry soap packets
dryer sheets
hand sanitizer
clorox wipes
water wings (floaties for kids)
crystal light drink mix packs

NO parking pass.

We love Bonnet Creek and cant wait to go back


----------



## momandwife

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> We just returned from our vacation at Bonnet Creek and it was fabulous ! No rain   We had bin #1. Here are the contents
> sugar
> creamer
> peanut butter
> olive oil
> salt/pepper
> sunscreen
> small crockpot
> cocoa butter lotion
> tea bags
> few snacks
> laundry soap packets
> dryer sheets
> hand sanitizer
> clorox wipes
> water wings (floaties for kids)
> crystal light drink mix packs
> 
> NO parking pass.
> 
> We love Bonnet Creek and cant wait to go back



Thanks for the update!


----------



## cruisingtwins

I would love bin 2 from 9/14 9/21 if its available.


----------



## cruisingtwins

Oops just checked the first page and I see bin 2 it's not available I'll take bin 1 then.


----------



## asilahsig

We extended our trip by one day so I will return bin #1 by 10/5/13 for the group following me checking in on 10/5. Thanks!


----------



## jlhill4444

I am trying to contact Mikey20.  I have sent PM, but no response.  We leave in 10 days and I have not been able to contact the person after me for Bin #2.  (There is nobody directly after me July 3, but Mikey20 is the following week.) If Mikey20 could contact me so I will know what name to put on the Bin that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## jlhill4444

Ok, heard from Mikey20 and they will not be using the bin. ;-)


----------



## momandwife

I am trying to contact Momma2princeNprinces but I haven't heard from her and they are the ones getting the bin after us.


----------



## denneg

If bin 2 is available Oct 5-12, I'd love to sign up for it.  I don't see those dates on the list, so not sure the status!


----------



## jamzmama

I'm here now and the check in desk at tower 6 doesn't know where bell services is. Can someone tell me what tower I need to pick the bin up from please?


----------



## Disneyforus

jamzmama said:


> I'm here now and the check in desk at tower 6 doesn't know where bell services is. Can someone tell me what tower I need to pick the bin up from please?



You will need to go to the main building and it is right outside the door. Faces the entrance that you drive in.  There is a service desk/stand...ask there and they can get it for you out of the storage room.


----------



## Disneyforus

cruisingtwins said:


> I would love bin 2 from 9/14 9/21 if its available.



I'm sorry but both bins are already accounted for.  Have a fabulous trip!




asilahsig said:


> We extended our trip by one day so I will return bin #1 by 10/5/13 for the group following me checking in on 10/5. Thanks!



 you are all set, thanks!




jlhill4444 said:


> Ok, heard from Mikey20 and they will not be using the bin. ;-)



Thanks for the heads up.




momandwife said:


> I am trying to contact Momma2princeNprinces but I haven't heard from her and they are the ones getting the bin after us.



If you don't hear from them, then just move on to the next person on the list.  Let me know for sure what is happening and I will update the first page.  Thanks




denneg said:


> If bin 2 is available Oct 5-12, I'd love to sign up for it.  I don't see those dates on the list, so not sure the status!



You are all set for Bin #2!


----------



## jamzmama

Disneyforus said:


> You will need to go to the main building and it is right outside the door. Faces the entrance that you drive in.  There is a service desk/stand...ask there and they can get it for you out of the storage room.



Awesome! Thank you! I just picked it up.


----------



## asilahsig

Thank you!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

momandwife said:


> I am trying to contact Momma2princeNprinces but I haven't heard from her and they are the ones getting the bin after us.



I just responded. I'm so sorry for the delay. I had no clue I was on the list as I was told it would only be available for a few days during our stay. Thanks for not giving up on me!


----------



## momandwife

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I just responded. I'm so sorry for the delay. I had no clue I was on the list as I was told it would only be available for a few days during our stay. Thanks for not giving up on me!



yay!  Happy I got a hold of you!


----------



## Disneyforus

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I just responded. I'm so sorry for the delay. I had no clue I was on the list as I was told it would only be available for a few days during our stay. Thanks for not giving up on me!



Sorry for the miscommunication 
I have you picking it up on 6/23 and drop off on 6/28.

Make sure and contact *jaygage i*f you haven't already for their contact info to put on the bin when you drop it off!

Have a magical trip!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Disneyforus said:


> Sorry for the miscommunication
> I have you picking it up on 6/23 and drop off on 6/28.
> 
> Make sure and contact jaygage if you haven't already for their contact info to put on the bin when you drop it off!
> 
> Have a magical trip!



Not your fault at all. It was mine for not checking this thread again! I'm sorry


----------



## wturpen

We will be at BC 10/12-10/19 and would be willing to provide and start a bin #3 as we always have things left and there looks to be enough interest for another bin.


----------



## KRFillion

Would love a bin from Jan 13 - 23, 2014 if possible.  Bin #2 if available.


----------



## apennel

Just getting things packed up to leave WBC tomorrow after a lovely week at the resort.  Thanks so much to Disneyforus for organizing these swaps, the items in the bin were very helpful.

Here is the latest contents list for Bin #2:
glade spray
AAA Diamond Parking Pass
salt/pepper/sugar
pure via sweetener packets
Bush's baked beans
(3) cans of green beans (no salt added)
baby powder
lunch sized insulated cooler
(4) Maruchan noodles
Lipton iced tea bags
water mix-in singles
sandwich bags
coffee/filters
laundry soap packets
cough drops
(4) AAA batteries
packing tape
mini ketchup bottles
condiment packets - mayo, mustard, grape jelly
microwave popcorn
paper plates
canola spray
Ranch dressing
BBQ sauce
disinfecting wipes
ponchos
lanyard waterproof case
Q-Tips
liquid hand soap


----------



## Spanky

I wonder if bin #2 is available for Nov. 30 - Dec. 7? We will be in 4 bedroom presidential in tower 6 to celebrate my 70th birthday. Or maybe someone has it for Thanksgiving week but is leaving out on Sunday, Dec. 1?


----------



## TwoMisfits

Hi everybody,

     Just trying to square away the pass off for my Sept trip and I can't get Katiecat by PM.  If anyone can refer her my way, I'd appreciate it.

Kristy (aka TwoMisfits)


----------



## Disneyforus

wturpen said:


> We will be at BC 10/12-10/19 and would be willing to provide and start a bin #3 as we always have things left and there looks to be enough interest for another bin.



I've been asked to start a 3rd bin a few times and haven't been sure if we have enough interest.  If you want to go ahead, we can give it a try and see what happens. If you could print up the first post on this thread and just a BOLDED reminder about it being non-perishables and tape it to the inside lid that would be great.  If it's possible to get a different color than what we currently have that helps for people asking for the bin...easier to say "the red rubbermaid bin".  Let me know what color you end up getting and I will note it next to the list on the first page.




KRFillion said:


> Would love a bin from Jan 13 - 23, 2014 if possible.  Bin #2 if available.



I'm going to start taking requests on a first come first serve basis beginning August 1.





apennel said:


> Just getting things packed up to leave WBC tomorrow after a lovely week at the resort.  Thanks so much to Disneyforus for organizing these swaps, the items in the bin were very helpful.
> 
> Here is the latest contents list for Bin #2:
> glade spray
> AAA Diamond Parking Pass
> salt/pepper/sugar
> pure via sweetener packets
> Bush's baked beans
> (3) cans of green beans (no salt added)
> baby powder
> lunch sized insulated cooler
> (4) Maruchan noodles
> Lipton iced tea bags
> water mix-in singles
> sandwich bags
> coffee/filters
> laundry soap packets
> cough drops
> (4) AAA batteries
> packing tape
> mini ketchup bottles
> condiment packets - mayo, mustard, grape jelly
> microwave popcorn
> paper plates
> canola spray
> Ranch dressing
> BBQ sauce
> disinfecting wipes
> ponchos
> lanyard waterproof case
> Q-Tips
> liquid hand soap



Love to hear what's in the bin!  Thanks for the update!!





Spanky said:


> I wonder if bin #2 is available for Nov. 30 - Dec. 7? We will be in 4 bedroom presidential in tower 6 to celebrate my 70th birthday. Or maybe someone has it for Thanksgiving week but is leaving out on Sunday, Dec. 1?



I am going to add you to the NEW Bin #3!


----------



## Disneyforus

We are starting a new bin.  If you are looking for a Bin after 10/19 please message me with your request!

Thanks *wturpen* for offering


----------



## Disneyforus

Someone PM'd me for 8/22-8/29 or something close to that and i accidently deleted the message...if you could contact me i will slot you in as we have changed our plans for our Aug trip.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Someone PM'd me for 8/22-8/29 or something close to that and i accidently deleted the message...if you could contact me i will slot you in as we have changed our plans for our Aug trip.



I sent you a PM. Thanks


----------



## Spanky

Disneyforus - I really wanted bin #2. Is it possible to switch me from bin #3? Since I am turning 70 that AAA Diamond Parking Pass looked very attractive. I realize there is no guarantee it will still be in bin #2 by Nov. 30.


----------



## Disneyforus

Spanky said:


> Disneyforus - I really wanted bin #2. Is it possible to switch me from bin #3? Since I am turning 70 that AAA Diamond Parking Pass looked very attractive. I realize there is no guarantee it will still be in bin #2 by Nov. 30.



Somebody is already signed up for Bin #2 for your dates, sorry. 
Let me know if you still want to be taken off Bin #3.


----------



## Spanky

Thanks. I will keep bin #3 as I am sure between all the groups coming for my celebration we will have stuff to leave for someone else to use. Do you have a name for me to pick up the bin from on Nov. 30?  
I have read all the information on where to pick it up and where to leave it when we check out on Dec. 7.
Thanks for coordinating all this stuff.


----------



## Spanky

Spanky only needs bin #3 from 11/30 - 12/7


----------



## Disneyforus

Spanky said:


> Thanks. I will keep bin #3 as I am sure between all the groups coming for my celebration we will have stuff to leave for someone else to use. Do you have a name for me to pick up the bin from on Nov. 30?
> I have read all the information on where to pick it up and where to leave it when we check out on Dec. 7.
> Thanks for coordinating all this stuff.



Just keep an eye on the first page of this thread, and you will be able to see the DISer before and after you.  I would say figure to check in here sometime early October.


----------



## cruisinpan567

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Someone PM'd me for 8/22-8/29 or something close to that and i accidently deleted the message...if you could contact me i will slot you in as we have changed our plans for our Aug trip.



Thanks!


----------



## jamzmama

Disneyforus, I just want to say thank you for doing this! This was such a great idea. I was happy passing off stuff that we couldn't use during our stay. Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## Disneyforus

jamzmama said:


> Disneyforus, I just want to say thank you for doing this! This was such a great idea. I was happy passing off stuff that we couldn't use during our stay. Thanks for all that you do!



It's my pleasure...I love that we can help each other out and cut down on waste!


----------



## jlhill4444

Here now with bin 2. There is nobody signed up for a couple if weeks after me so if anyone will be here over July 4th let me know. I am concerned about them keeping it that long in bell services.


----------



## Disneyforus

jlhill4444 said:


> Here now with bin 2. There is nobody signed up for a couple if weeks after me so if anyone will be here over July 4th let me know. I am concerned about them keeping it that long in bell services.



It should be fine for a couple weeks, as long as it is properly labeled for the next guest.  Thanks and enjoy your trip!!


----------



## wturpen

Bin #3 will include a AAA parking pass as we will be using one while there!


----------



## 4Joyces

Did I read in here somewhere that you'll start taking 2014 dates on August 1?


----------



## WendyZQ

4Joyces said:


> Did I read in here somewhere that you'll start taking 2014 dates on August 1?



Interested in 2014 dates as well! Pay it forward is a great idea and I can't believe how nice the WBC group is!


----------



## Disneyforus

4Joyces said:


> Did I read in here somewhere that you'll start taking 2014 dates on August 1?



Yes, August 1 it is!


----------



## 4Joyces

Disneyforus said:


> Yes, August 1 it is!



Awesome, thank you! I'm so excited to have found this and hope to be able to use it for our first Bonnet Creek trip next August!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I went to pick up bin #1 and it is MIA. One of the bell hop guys said he was going over to tower 6 to look in their storage area. I was supposed to get a call over an hour ago :/


----------



## Disneyforus

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I went to pick up bin #1 and it is MIA. One of the bell hop guys said he was going over to tower 6 to look in their storage area. I was supposed to get a call over an hour ago :/



They (Bonnet Creek) sometimes don't do the best job with following through on requests etc...if you have time to follow up you might want to make a call or stop by.  I will PM the DISer ahead of you and see for sure where they left it.

Thanks!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Disneyforus said:


> They (Bonnet Creek) sometimes don't do the best job with following through on requests etc...if you have time to follow up you might want to make a call or stop by.  I will PM the DISer ahead of you and see for sure where they left it.
> 
> Thanks!




I already sent the person before me a PM just to let her know as well. I'm sure its not her fault. I'm guessing they forgot about looking for it. No biggie, I'll stop by again on our way to dinner. Thanks Disneyforus!!


----------



## Disneyforus

It appears that Bin #1 went missing, so if someone scheduled for it soon would be able to start a new bin...please just let me know.  It's so frustrating when this happens, but amazing that it doesn't happen more often. 

There are various possibilities as to what could have happened...We will get it going again and update everyone as soon as possible.


----------



## sweetdana

I have bin 1 ( u think) 12/26  - 1/3.  Sadly we will not be in Orlando  feel free to find it a new home for my the ny


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> It appears that Bin #1 went missing, so if someone scheduled for it soon would be able to start a new bin...please just let me know.  It's so frustrating when this happens, but amazing that it doesn't happen more often.
> 
> There are various possibilities as to what could have happened...We will get it going again and update everyone as soon as possible.



Again, I'm SO sorry I wasn't able to get a new one started  However as my own personal pay it forward......while unpacking my book bag I found 3 shuttle passes! I totally forgot we got them when checking in...(smh). So first person to PM me gets them!!!!


----------



## aubriee

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Again, I'm SO sorry I wasn't able to get a new one started  However as my own personal pay it forward......while unpacking my book bag I found 3 shuttle passes! I totally forgot we got them when checking in...(smh). So first person to PM me gets them!!!!



That's so very nice of you!  Just PM'd you. Hopefully you still have them.


----------



## snowangel72

I will be there July 9. I can have a look around for the bin. Last time I went the bin went missing and I set up a new one all cute and decorated and everything only for it to go missing as well.


----------



## jlhill4444

When I dropped off bin 2, I had bell services check for bin 1 and he stated he did not see anything. Sorry guys!


----------



## TwoMisfits

I'd suggest someone actually walk in and look around (bell services should let you)...it could be behind something big or covered up by something (or swiped)...


----------



## bluwater

Which resort is this for? I thought Bonnet Creek was an area with multiple resorts. Is there one official "Bonnet Creek" resort?


----------



## aubriee

bluwater said:


> Which resort is this for? I thought Bonnet Creek was an area with multiple resorts. Is there one official "Bonnet Creek" resort?



The bin pass along is for Wyndham Bonnet Creek time shares.  The Wyndham Grand Resort is between towers 3 and 6 of the time share towers.  The Hilton and Waldorf Astoria is sort of next door.


----------



## Spanky

DISNEY4US - I know you are supper busy but before all the 2014 requests hit you would you please take a moment to correct me on the Bin 3 use. I would love to go to Disney for 5 weeks but alas my budget can only take one week so I only need bin #3 from 11/30 to 12/7.  Somehow it got posted as 11/03-12/7. I don't want to discourage someone from asking for the Nov. dates if they could use bin #3.
Thanks again for all the work you do on this project.


----------



## Disneyforus

sweetdana said:


> I have bin 1 ( u think) 12/26  - 1/3.  Sadly we will not be in Orlando  feel free to find it a new home for my the ny



Thanks for letting me know!!





Spanky said:


> DISNEY4US - I know you are supper busy but before all the 2014 requests hit you would you please take a moment to correct me on the Bin 3 use. I would love to go to Disney for 5 weeks but alas my budget can only take one week so I only need bin #3 from 11/30 to 12/7.  Somehow it got posted as 11/03-12/7. I don't want to discourage someone from asking for the Nov. dates if they could use bin #3.
> Thanks again for all the work you do on this project.



LOL, sorry...5 wks would be amazing though, huh?
I've updated it for you!


*kadillon you have been added for 8/17-8/24*


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Hi, Just wanted to check if bin #1 was ever located? We are scheduled for it from 8/25-9/2. Thanks!


----------



## ejkjrogers

I'd love to sign up for a bin, but my post count is not greater then 10.  Our check-in date is November 30-December 7. Can you please sign us up for a bin?


----------



## lillygator

I had signed up...and was contacted by cinderellamom123. I believe she is staying two weeks and I just told her to keep the bin, I don't really need it. But I just want to clrify since kadillion contacted me and is expecting the box from me.


----------



## Disneyforus

lillygator said:


> I had signed up...and was contacted by cinderellamom123. I believe she is staying two weeks and I just told her to keep the bin, I don't really need it. But I just want to clrify since kadillion contacted me and is expecting the box from me.



Does cinderellamom123 have kadillion's info to put on the bin?


----------



## Disneyforus

ejkjrogers said:


> I'd love to sign up for a bin, but my post count is not greater then 10.  Our check-in date is November 30-December 7. Can you please sign us up for a bin?



I'm sorry, but all the bins are accounted for during those dates. Have a wonderfult trip!!


----------



## Chelley00

We had to cancel our October trip for WBC.  We had Bin #2 from October 12 -26.  Sorry to bail


----------



## Disneyforus

Tommorow is August 1, and I will begin taking requests for 2014.  It would help if you could PM me instead of posting on the thread, that way I can slot people in...in the order they requested.  If your post count is <10 then feel free to request on the thread.

The other bit of news is on a personal level.  Our family has decided to step forward in faith and begin adoption proceedings for a daughter from Haiti.  We are so excited to be growing our family in this way.  Haiti is a rather unstable country and adoption from there is tedioius and can be long, but we are really feeling God lead us to this country for our adoption.

With that being said, I have decided that I will need to step down from "keeper of the bins" on this thread.  We have our final Disney trip as a family of 6 planned in just a few weeks, and then my oldest son and I are traveling to Haiti in September for a mission trip...then we are going to be busy for the next several months getting our homestudy and dossier completed.  It's very exciting, but I feel the need to cut back on certain areas.  We are putting Disney trips on hold until we get our daughter home.
So, I am not walking away from these boards but am asking you to consider if this is something you may be interested in.  It really has been such fun to help coordinate all you amazing people "paying it forward at Bonnet Creek".  Please contact me by PM if you might be interested.  I really feel strongly about finding the right person to hand this over to, and will hang in here until that time.

Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## tallmouse

Chelley00 said:


> We had to cancel our October trip for WBC.  We had Bin #2 from October 12 -26.  Sorry to bail



in that case, I would like to request Bin #2 from October 12 to 21.
Thanks


----------



## cruisinpan567

Disneyforus said:
			
		

> Tommorow is August 1, and I will begin taking requests for 2014.  It would help if you could PM me instead of posting on the thread, that way I can slot people in...in the order they requested.  If your post count is <10 then feel free to request on the thread.
> 
> The other bit of news is on a personal level.  Our family has decided to step forward in faith and begin adoption proceedings for a daughter from Haiti.  We are so excited to be growing our family in this way.  Haiti is a rather unstable country and adoption from there is tedioius and can be long, but we are really feeling God lead us to this country for our adoption.
> 
> With that being said, I have decided that I will need to step down from "keeper of the bins" on this thread.  We have our final Disney trip as a family of 6 planned in just a few weeks, and then my oldest son and I are traveling to Haiti in September for a mission trip...then we are going to be busy for the next several months getting our homestudy and dossier completed.  It's very exciting, but I feel the need to cut back on certain areas.  We are putting Disney trips on hold until we get our daughter home.
> So, I am not walking away from these boards but am asking you to consider if this is something you may be interested in.  It really has been such fun to help coordinate all you amazing people "paying it forward at Bonnet Creek".  Please contact me by PM if you might be interested.  I really feel strongly about finding the right person to hand this over to, and will hang in here until that time.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!



Good luck on your adoption process and thanks for being the keeper of the bins. We go the last week I August and we are lucky enough to get a bin that week. Good luck


----------



## kadillon

I'm kadillon obviously!  I just PM'ed Cinderella's mom with my name and check in date...is there anything more I need to do to get the bin on August 10?  

I've PM'ed disneytoddlers and haven't heard back...do I leave it at the desk with her screen name on the top?

Getting excited...


----------



## cinderellamom123

Hi everyone!.  Kadillion, I just replied to your pm regarding the green bin.   Everything looks right.  Crusinpan567 your silver bin will be waiting for you.  We actually leave the 17th and it looks like there is nobody inbetween.  Will be checking this site here and there.  I can also leave a phone number if interested. Thanks


----------



## cruisinpan567

cinderellamom123 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!.  Kadillion, I just replied to your pm regarding the green bin.   Everything looks right.  Crusinpan567 your silver bin will be waiting for you.  We actually leave the 17th and it looks like there is nobody inbetween.  Will be checking this site here and there.  I can also leave a phone number if interested. Thanks



Thanks have a great vacation everyone!


----------



## DisneyToddlers

kadillon said:


> I'm kadillon obviously!  I just PM'ed Cinderella's mom with my name and check in date...is there anything more I need to do to get the bin on August 10?
> 
> I've PM'ed disneytoddlers and haven't heard back...do I leave it at the desk with her screen name on the top?
> 
> Getting excited...



Hi Kelly! Checked my inbox, but didn't get the PM for some reason. Just sent you a PM with all my info. Please let me know if you get it.


----------



## nancy155

Disneyforus said:


> Tommorow is August 1, and I will begin taking requests for 2014.  It would help if you could PM me instead of posting on the thread, that way I can slot people in...in the order they requested.  If your post count is <10 then feel free to request on the thread.
> 
> The other bit of news is on a personal level.  Our family has decided to step forward in faith and begin adoption proceedings for a daughter from Haiti.  We are so excited to be growing our family in this way.  Haiti is a rather unstable country and adoption from there is tedioius and can be long, but we are really feeling God lead us to this country for our adoption.
> 
> With that being said, I have decided that I will need to step down from "keeper of the bins" on this thread.  We have our final Disney trip as a family of 6 planned in just a few weeks, and then my oldest son and I are traveling to Haiti in September for a mission trip...then we are going to be busy for the next several months getting our homestudy and dossier completed.  It's very exciting, but I feel the need to cut back on certain areas.  We are putting Disney trips on hold until we get our daughter home.
> So, I am not walking away from these boards but am asking you to consider if this is something you may be interested in.  It really has been such fun to help coordinate all you amazing people "paying it forward at Bonnet Creek".  Please contact me by PM if you might be interested.  I really feel strongly about finding the right person to hand this over to, and will hang in here until that time.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!



My, what an exciting time for you and your family to add a new family member.  I hope for all the best to you and prayers that all works well.  I wish I had the time to commit to this thread, however I don't believe I can.  You have started a wonderful thing here for others and I want to thank you for all you have done.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## cinderellamom123

I don't know if anyone can help me but I am at BC now and the Green bucket appears to be missing.  I was scheduled to pickup yesterday.  I checked at the luggage/storage at the main building and it was not there.  Checked again this morning and it is still missing.  I have pm'd the person prior to me but if anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SondraC

cinderellamom123 said:


> I don't know if anyone can help me but I am at BC now and the Green bucket appears to be missing.  I was scheduled to pickup yesterday.  I checked at the luggage/storage at the main building and it was not there.  Checked again this morning and it is still missing.  I have pm'd the person prior to me but if anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated.



Hello,

I just responded to your pm, but I figured I'd post here too. I never even picked up the bin. Maybe it's under the person before me, their name?


----------



## Disneyforus

cinderellamom123 said:


> I don't know if anyone can help me but I am at BC now and the Green bucket appears to be missing.  I was scheduled to pickup yesterday.  I checked at the luggage/storage at the main building and it was not there.  Checked again this morning and it is still missing.  I have pm'd the person prior to me but if anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated.


Did you actually look for the bin?  It may be in there with someone elses name on it. (per the post below)



SondraC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just responded to your pm, but I figured I'd post here too. I never even picked up the bin. Maybe it's under the person before me, their name?



In order for this to move forward we have to have the correct names on the bin for pickups...so it is probably sitting there with your name on it.?.?  Could you please PM your info to cinderellamom123 so she can try and get the bin. Thankyou! I assume that your name is on it from the person before you thinking you would be picking it up.


----------



## cinderellamom123

Thanks for all your suggestions.  I actually physically went into the luggage storage room and looked around and did not see anything.  If I do find it, I am thinking I will take a picture and post.  The bell hop seemed to know exactly what I was talking about and said he had not seen in a big.  Will continue to check and update you.


----------



## Disneyforus

cinderellamom123 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions.  I actually physically went into the luggage storage room and looked around and did not see anything.  If I do find it, I am thinking I will take a picture and post.  The bell hop seemed to know exactly what I was talking about and said he had not seen in a big.  Will continue to check and update you.



Sounds like you've gone above and beyond...so sorry you are wasting vacation time looking for it.
Let me know if it turns up.


----------



## thedahc

We will be at BC October 19-26. Would love to get on the list .  Let me know what I need to do.   Thanks!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Hi,

     I'm scheduled for Bin 1 from 9/2-9/11, but since it's missing again (and we may not have it restarted by my trip), can I swap to Bin 2?  I'd hate to have the 2nd one go missing, too, by sitting in the baggage area for a long time.  Let me know.

Kristy (aka TwoMisfits)

PS - If we have restarted a Bin 1 by then, I'd be happy to keep track of both, just so they don't go missing.
PPS - And the person after me on Bin 1 has still not contacted me back (and it's been 2 months and a few posts), so I'm not sure they are still interested and around...


----------



## SondraC

cinderellamom123 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions.  I actually physically went into the luggage storage room and looked around and did not see anything.  If I do find it, I am thinking I will take a picture and post.  The bell hop seemed to know exactly what I was talking about and said he had not seen in a big.  Will continue to check and update you.



When did the bell hop see it?


----------



## Disneyforus

thedahc said:


> We will be at BC October 19-26. Would love to get on the list .  Let me know what I need to do.   Thanks!



Neither bin is available for your whole stay.  I can put you down for Bin #2 for 10/21-10/26.  Let me know if you want to do that.






TwoMisfits said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm scheduled for Bin 1 from 9/2-9/11, but since it's missing again (and we may not have it restarted by my trip), can I swap to Bin 2?  I'd hate to have the 2nd one go missing, too, by sitting in the baggage area for a long time.  Let me know.
> 
> Kristy (aka TwoMisfits)
> 
> PS - If we have restarted a Bin 1 by then, I'd be happy to keep track of both, just so they don't go missing.
> PPS - And the person after me on Bin 1 has still not contacted me back (and it's been 2 months and a few posts), so I'm not sure they are still interested and around...



I think I might take you up on doing "both" of them.  If we can get #1 restarted I would prefer not having it sit in storage too long.  I will PM you too.

Thanks!!


----------



## lweisenb

If the person for #1 9/14-9-21 is not available or not interested any longer, I will be there at that time and would be interested in bin 1.

We have three families staying in a 4 bedroom, so we will most likely have quite a bit to contribute to the bin at the end of our trip.
Thanks.


----------



## Disneyforus

lweisenb said:


> If the person for #1 9/14-9-21 is not available or not interested any longer, I will be there at that time and would be interested in bin 1.
> 
> We have three families staying in a 4 bedroom, so we will most likely have quite a bit to contribute to the bin at the end of our trip.
> Thanks.



We are working on finding out that very thing right now.  If they aren't interested, then I will slot you in!  twoMisfits would be in front of you and she plans to start something (probably a cloth recycle bag) for the new bin...I will let you know as soon as I hear something.

(Is there a possibility you could get a rubbermaid type bin to put everything in?  Tpically easier for someone who is driving vs. flying down?  Wasn't sure what your situation was.)


----------



## TwoMisfits

Yes, if no one can restart Bin 1 before me, I'll be restarting it 9/2 (likely with a bag we'd eventually wanna replace down the road).  Since I'll have both bins, I'll try to take the time to split and inventory everything, so people on both lists will know what to expect (knowing, of course, that bin items are subject to change as they get used/added).  My mom will also be at Bonnet Creek during my trip, so I'll grab her leftover stuff to add to mine for the subsequent bin 1/bin 2 swaps.  If cruisinpan567 and aubriee could PM me, I'll pass info to you both for the Bin 2 swap.

Kristy


----------



## thedahc

I can do the dates that are available for bin 2 oct 21-26 or I could do the new bin 3 October 19-26


----------



## Disneyforus

*kadillon is starting a new rubbermaid bin for us!!!*

twomisfits is going to get both bins on 9/2 and sort through everything and make sure there are equal amounts in each bin...from experience the bins do need purging once in awhile...so now is as good a time as any.

Just an FYI...*Please review the procedure for dropping off the bins before you are scheduled for your bin pickup. (pg 1 of this thread) The bins MUST be dropped off at the LUGGAGE STORAGE AREA AT THE MAIN BUILDING, calling for pickup or leaving it at the desk, or tower #6 desk always ends up in a lost bin  *If you think dropping it off the morning your a scheduled to leave is going to be too much, then drop it off the evening before.  Thanks so much to those of you who have followed this procedure and allowed others to benefit from this pay if forward experience!


----------



## Disneyforus

TwoMisfits said:


> Yes, if no one can restart Bin 1 before me, I'll be restarting it 9/2 (likely with a bag we'd eventually wanna replace down the road).  Since I'll have both bins, I'll try to take the time to split and inventory everything, so people on both lists will know what to expect (knowing, of course, that bin items are subject to change as they get used/added).  My mom will also be at Bonnet Creek during my trip, so I'll grab her leftover stuff to add to mine for the subsequent bin 1/bin 2 swaps.  If cruisinpan567 and aubriee could PM me, I'll pass info to you both for the Bin 2 swap.
> 
> Kristy



Thanks!! and I'm sure you saw the above post...


----------



## Disneyforus

thedahc said:


> I can do the dates that are available for bin 2 oct 21-26 or I could do the new bin 3 October 19-26



ooops...forgot about Bin #3 I have you down for Bin #3!!


----------



## lweisenb

Disneyforus said:


> (Is there a possibility you could get a rubbermaid type bin to put everything in?  Tpically easier for someone who is driving vs. flying down?  Wasn't sure what your situation was.)



Yeah, we'll be stopping by walmart on our way to bonnet creek, a bin shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Disneyforus

lweisenb said:


> Yeah, we'll be stopping by walmart on our way to bonnet creek, a bin shouldnt be a problem.



Thanks for being willing to help us out, but we are all set with someone getting a new bin.  Still waiting to see if we hear from the DISer scheduled for 9/14-9/21....stay tuned!


----------



## aubriee

TwoMisfits said:


> Yes, if no one can restart Bin 1 before me, I'll be restarting it 9/2 (likely with a bag we'd eventually wanna replace down the road).  Since I'll have both bins, I'll try to take the time to split and inventory everything, so people on both lists will know what to expect (knowing, of course, that bin items are subject to change as they get used/added).  My mom will also be at Bonnet Creek during my trip, so I'll grab her leftover stuff to add to mine for the subsequent bin 1/bin 2 swaps.  If cruisinpan567 and aubriee could PM me, I'll pass info to you both for the Bin 2 swap.
> 
> Kristy



Just PM'd you re: bin 2.  I PM'd crusinpan567 with my info last week, so she has it too, so if for some reason you have a problem getting in touch with her, just look for it under my name.  

Kat3668 has bin 2 after me.  She is a friend of mine, so I'll just be passing it off to her personally, rather than leaving it at bell services.


----------



## denneg

I am signed up for bin #2 Oct 5-12, but we had a last minute change of plans (thanks, Army!) and won't be there at that time.  Wanted to open the week back up in case someone else was looking for it - if I should PM someone, just let me know who!


----------



## Disneyforus

denneg said:


> I am signed up for bin #2 Oct 5-12, but we had a last minute change of plans (thanks, Army!) and won't be there at that time.  Wanted to open the week back up in case someone else was looking for it - if I should PM someone, just let me know who!



Thanks so much for letting me know!  You shouldn't have to let anyone know at this point, unless you've already contacted the DISers before and after you with contact info...then you might want to just shoot them a PM.


----------



## Katiecat

Hi all, 

I am signed up for Bin #1 from 9/14-9/21 and I am still interested!  I am so sorry to the 2 people who pmed me about this!  I lurk here a lot but just never log in.  I don't really "know" anyone here so it just didn't occur to me that I would have messages.  Again sorry!  I don't have enough posts to pm back at this point but I'll try to make some, and then I'll pm my name so it can be attached to the bin.  Let me know if there is anything else!

Katie


----------



## kadillon

Just to confirm here on the thread, I will start a new lime green bin...I have the information for DisneyToddlers and will have it waiting for her on 8/24.  Need to pack, pack, pack and then we're off!


----------



## denneg

Disneyforus said:


> Thanks so much for letting me know!  You shouldn't have to let anyone know at this point, unless you've already contacted the DISers before and after you with contact info...then you might want to just shoot them a PM.



No, we haven't been in touch!  Hopefully someone else can get some use out of it!  Thanks!


----------



## cruisinpan567

I have been in touch with both before and after us for bin #2. Sounds like we are all set. We arrive August 24th and leave August 31st.


----------



## churchpilot

Is there any availability for any of the totes for Nov 20 through November 25?


----------



## Disneyforus

cruisinpan567 said:


> I have been in touch with both before and after us for bin #2. Sounds like we are all set. We arrive August 24th and leave August 31st.








churchpilot said:


> Is there any availability for any of the totes for Nov 20 through November 25?



I have you down for Bin #1, please refer to the first page of this thread for instructions!


----------



## DisneyToddlers

kadillon said:


> Just to confirm here on the thread, I will start a new lime green bin...I have the information for DisneyToddlers and will have it waiting for her on 8/24.  Need to pack, pack, pack and then we're off!



Thanks so much for restarting Kelly! Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## cinderellamom123

I found the green bin in the wrong building today>  Will be returning it building 1.  Have contacted the next person in line, Kadillion


----------



## TwoMisfits

That is awesome news about Bin 1!

Kristy


----------



## Disneyforus

cinderellamom123 said:


> I found the green bin in the wrong building today>  Will be returning it building 1.  Have contacted the next person in line, Kadillion


----------



## Disneyforus

Hello everyone!
Just wanted to let you all know that we have a new "keeper of the bins"...Chelley00 has graciously offered to keep the bins organized.  Look for the new thread very soon, we will link this thread to the new one...and close this for any further posting.

It has been wonderful being a part of the DIS community in this way, and part of me will really miss it.  But, life has different seasons...and we are gearing up for some exciting times in our family with the eventual adoption of a daughter from Haiti.  I will be neck deep with homestudy and dossier completion for the next 6 months...glad we have our Disney trip in just over a week to celebrate and relax before the business begins!

Take care! Blessings to you all!


----------



## Tigger1221

I just sent a PM but I see now the thread is changing organizers. We will be staying at BC for the first time 10/4-10/12 and was wondering if I could sign up for Bin 2?


----------



## Chelley00

Here's the link to the new thread.  Please post in there or PM me to be added to the list.


WBC Pay It Forward Part 2




Thanks, Disneyforus, for all your hard work!!!


----------



## asilahsig

dphillips1103 said:


> Can someone tell us what is currently in Bin 1?  Please and Thank you.



I have the bin before you - I will hopefully be able to PM you before then. If you have PM capabilities, send me a message with the name you'd like left on the bin! Thanks!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Hi everybody,

     Both bins were returned to the Bell Services tonight (and for whatever reason, they kept both bins on the rolling cart I brought them down on and stuck them in the center of the room.  They are labeled for the next 2 vacationers, but I wanted to take a moment to mention what is currently in each one (all beverages and breakfast/snack items are brand new from me, so they should be perfect to enjoy before a grocery trip - thanks to those who left the water bottles and tea for me...

Bin 1 and Bin 2 both have:
A few beer bottles
A few Coke bottles, Sprite Zero cans, and Fanta cans
A coffee survival bag (lots of the room coffee pods, mostly decaf, and sugar/stevia and powdered creamer)
A single serve beverage powder and pitcher beverage powder bag (kool-aids, teas, Crystal lights, lemonades, etc - enough for a case of water)
Ramen and/or cup-o-noodles
Salt/pepper
A laundry detergent and fabric softener bag (enough for 10-12 loads)
Sunscreen (but only enough for a day or two)
Single-serve oatmeal packets

Only in Bin 1 (Limegreen):
Resolve stain remover
Large Ruffles potato chips bag
Box of plastic cutlery
1 set of Swimmies
2 swim masks
Can of Baked Beans
Bottle BBQ Sauce
Mini-box of corn pops
Some bottles of water

Only in Bin 2 (Grey):
Small Crockpot
Large Box of Cheerios
Jar of Ragu
Container of Baby Powder
Bottle of Rubbing Alcohol
Bag of Flour
Bag of Halls Cough Drops
Can Disinfecting Wipes
Hot Chocolate single serve packets
Can of Cooking Spray
Box of Coffee Filters
Box of Straws
Mostly finished bottle of bourbon (but enough for 2-3 good drinks with the Cokes - this might be in the other bin (hubby took notes as we packed and now can't interpret them

But hopefully, if nothing else, this gives everyone an idea of what is in the bins right now and it's all been sorted and repacked.  I hope all the coming vacationers have a great time and get as much use of the bins as we did (the best thing in the Bin - the large salt which saved us when a science experiment was accidentally conducted in the whirlpool...

Kristy


----------



## aubriee

Thanks Kristy!  I'll be picking up Bin 2 this Saturday (09/14/13).


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

Bin #2 should also have a bag with ponchos and the Gold AAA parking pass. They were there when I left it August 1st


----------



## cruisinpan567

suffieldhockeymom said:
			
		

> Bin #2 should also have a bag with ponchos and the Gold AAA parking pass. They were there when I left it August 1st



I had bin #2 the last week in August. I don't remember seeing the parking pass or ponchos.


----------



## TwoMisfits

And I did not get them in September - the list I posted was the entirety of each bin at that time in September (I unpacked, sorted, and repacked each bin in its entirety)...ponchos would have been awesome with all the rain we had, but the bin was still awesome as is...

Kristy


----------



## TwoMisfits

And I did not get them in September - the list I posted was the entirety of each bin at that time in September (I unpacked, sorted, and repacked each bin in its entirety)...ponchos would have been awesome with all the rain we had, but the bin was still awesome as is...

Kristy


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

TwoMisfits said:


> And I did not get them in September - the list I posted was the entirety of each bin at that time in September (I unpacked, sorted, and repacked each bin in its entirety)...ponchos would have been awesome with all the rain we had, but the bin was still awesome as is...
> 
> Kristy



That's sad because the parking pass was awesome parking, right behind handicapped spots. Someone must've forgotten to put them back. I had them in a zip lock bag and all. There was also the Orlando Magicard and booklet as well.


----------



## asilahsig

asilahsig said:


> I have the bin before you - I will hopefully be able to PM you before then. If you have PM capabilities, send me a message with the name you'd like left on the bin! Thanks!


I put Dphillips on the bin since I didn't hear from you before we left.


----------



## drmark50

TwoMisfits said:


> Hi,  I'm scheduled for Bin 1 from 9/2-9/11, but since it's missing again (and we may not have it restarted by my trip), can I swap to Bin 2?  I'd hate to have the 2nd one go missing, too, by sitting in the baggage area for a long time.  Let me know.  Kristy (aka TwoMisfits)  PS - If we have restarted a Bin 1 by then, I'd be happy to keep track of both, just so they don't go missing. PPS - And the person after me on Bin 1 has still not contacted me back (and it's been 2 months and a few posts), so I'm not sure they are still interested and around...



I am supposed to have bin 1 from 9/10-9/17 - did u try to contact me?


----------



## drmark50

drmark50 said:


> I am supposed to have bin 1 from 9/10-9/17 - did u try to contact me?



Read the dates wrong.  I have bin #1 9/10-9/17.  Who has it before and after me?


----------



## drmark50

drmark50 said:


> Read the dates wrong.  I have bin #1 9/10-9/17.  Who has it before and after me?


Cant believe i did that twice. My dates are 11/10-11/17.


----------



## drmark50

10th post...


----------

